# ∞ signs that you've been cubing for too long



## spiderdud3 (Feb 23, 2017)

Its a long shot but i'm hoping for 1000 reasons that you've been cubing too long


----------



## spiderdud3 (Feb 23, 2017)

Ill go first 
1. You beat zemdegs
2. You average sub 6
3. You know every zbll alg
4. You know cll, eg1, eg2
5. You have WR in every category


----------



## scottishcuber (Feb 23, 2017)

You measure the duration of regular daily activities by how many 7x7s you can solve in that time... or any NxNxN really


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 23, 2017)

You have over 1000 cubes.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 23, 2017)

You do solves instead of homework


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 23, 2017)

9. You have over a thousand solves in your 6x6 session. (this is probably going to be me in a couple of months)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 23, 2017)

10. You forget to post for several weeks because you're cubing too much
11. You will have been cubing for a third of your life in under a month


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 23, 2017)

12. When you have so many cubes you start eating them


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 23, 2017)

Your fingers turn arthritic, but you still can't stop...


----------



## bananapoopking (Feb 24, 2017)

13. There is a cube in every room of your house


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Feb 24, 2017)

bananapoopking said:


> *13*. There is a cube in every room of your house


15. You're thinking too much about cubes and misspell '14'.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 24, 2017)

16. When you put your delegates face on a train


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 24, 2017)

17. Your YouTube subscriptions are all cubers


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 24, 2017)

18. You know you've been cubing too long when you remember the original "You know you've been cubing too long when..." page, and the reboot, and the reference to the original in the reboot:



Sa967St said:


> You know you've been cubing too long when you know about the original "You know you've been cubing too long when..." page.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 24, 2017)

19. When you can't remember when you started cubing.


----------



## Scruggsy13 (Feb 24, 2017)

20. You sacrifice an hour that could be spent studying for exams to do a multiblind attempt
21. You turn down invitations from non-cubers because you'd rather be practicing


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 24, 2017)

22. There is at least 1 cube in each bag you take out of the house.
23. You have 12,000 solves on a cstimer session to try to break an ao1000
24. You actually get into BLD


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 24, 2017)

25. You get nostalgic about ancient cubes like F2 and A5 and get upset when noobs say they are awful.
26. You're proud that you figured out your own method and algs before the days when the Yahoo group made it easy.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 24, 2017)

27. Your friends aren't even impressed any more and say "oh he's doing that cube thing again".
28. You always have a cube within easy reaching distance of you.
29. You get annoyed when people ask if you can solve the cube.
30. You created a stereographic projection of a cube onto the complex plane to see if anything interesting would happen.
31. Your understanding of Group Theory is helped along by cube solving.
32. You've created a few new methods that people know about
33. Other people start to propose the same methods as you and happens so often you just don't care any more.
34. You can often just go off topic even when you thought you were talking about cubes on a cubing forum or cubing groups.
35. You've dreamed about cube solving.
36. Most of the groups you're in on Facebook are cubing groups.
37. You have built a cube solving robot out of minestorms of your own design.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 24, 2017)

38. When it's written on your will that you wanna be buried in a valk 3 box


----------



## tx789 (Feb 24, 2017)

39. You write a lot of reasons you've been cubing too long.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 24, 2017)

tx789 said:


> 39. You write a lot of reasons you've been cubing too long.


This should have been left for 1000


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 24, 2017)

40. You practice OH while doing other stuff (I'm practicing OH as I'm writing this)


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 24, 2017)

41. When your head hurts from practicing too much BLD, but you have to keep practicing because you have a competition that Saturday.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 24, 2017)

42. You add captions to an Ao5 video with no voice-over.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 24, 2017)

43. Whenever you visit a tourist attraction, you feel compelled to solve a cube there and post a video on YouTube.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 24, 2017)

44. When you finally improve on an event but you get a Dnf average in a forum comp imao


----------



## BenBergen (Feb 24, 2017)

45. When you hear someone say "soon", you immediately think "sune."


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 24, 2017)

46. When you dream about cubing.
47. When you post about "1000 signs you've been cubing to long."


----------



## Y2k1 (Feb 24, 2017)

48. Saying "see you sune" to cubing friends


----------



## genericcuber666 (Feb 24, 2017)

49. when you're known as 'rubiks boy' at your school


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 24, 2017)

50. When you join Speedsolving.com
51. When you start learning 6BLD.
52. when you attempt a 2-10 relay.
53. When you download Magic cube 4D
54. When the first person you met from a certain country is a cuber.
55. when you watch cubing livestreams
56. When you actually know some NR's from obscure countries
57. When you have took apart, lubed and assembled your 8x8
58. When you contemplate buying budget cubes for your friends.
59. when you want to travel to a certain country because thats where worlds will take place at.
60. you have made cubing video's.
61. Spending 20 minutes typing a post on this thread


----------



## obelisk477 (Feb 24, 2017)

62. When the number of years you've been cubing enters double digits (this year for me)


----------



## G2013 (Feb 24, 2017)

63. You fail at a comp but you don't care because you've gone to over 9000



obelisk477 said:


> 62. When the number of years you've been cubing enters double digits (this year for me)



Same  (10 years already omg!!!)


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 24, 2017)

64. Your cube falls apart because you were cubing to much.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 24, 2017)

65. When your collection values more than your (or family member's) car


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 24, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 65. When your collection values more than your (or family member's) car


"Thats a good one Tycubing!"


----------



## TooBoredToThink (Feb 24, 2017)

66. When you buy cubes cause why not?


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 24, 2017)

67. When you drive 24 hours to go to one competition.

68. When you solve a 1000x1000 on a computer.

69. When you realize you've spent $100.000.00 on cubes.

70. When Feliks quits cubing because your too fast.

71. When buying cubes is like buying groceries.


----------



## EmperorZant (Feb 24, 2017)

72. You get sponsored.
73. You get hired by a cubing company.
74. You name a cube after yourself (Valk?)
75. You solve on rollercoasters (VALK?!)
76. You throw a stickerless at a linoleum floor because you're fed up with switching to color neutral (I _did_ do this)
77. You start your own website with your own algs
78. You don't _try_ cubes, you _critique_ them
79. You're waiting for the next NxN puzzle to be mass-produced so you can own it
80. You get bored of cubing
81. You have good, automatic responses to people when they react to your cubing
82. You break more world records than any other single cubing person in the history of cubing (Feliks pls)


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 25, 2017)

83. When you make your girlfriend learn how to solve a 3x3


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 25, 2017)

84. When you check cube comps every 20 minutes on weekends.
85. You Invent your own method for Gigaminx.
86. you actually care about state records.
87. you have cubes painted on your wall (rami)


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 25, 2017)

88. When your cube pops every time you turn one side.


----------



## spiderdud3 (Feb 25, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> 18. You know you've been cubing too long when you remember the original "You know you've been cubing too long when..." page, and the reboot, and the reference to the original in the reboot:


well, i didn't even know about this  but I cant believe the real DGcubes replied in my forum


----------



## spiderdud3 (Feb 25, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 84. When you check cube comps every 20 minutes on weekends.
> 85. You Invent your own method for Gigaminx.
> 86. you actually care about state records.
> 87. you have cubes painted on your wall (rami)


84 is me


----------



## pglewis (Feb 25, 2017)

89. You're reminded that you have Friday off and you yell "PLL skip!"
90. You think "ZZ Top" is a forum user who is really good with edge orientation. 
91. You want to turn the Microsoft logo over to see if there's a better start on the opposite face.


----------



## asacuber (Feb 25, 2017)

92. When you feel nostalgic and make a petition to bring back Magic


----------



## Hssandwich (Feb 25, 2017)

93. When you accidentally say 'OLL' instead of 'Oh Well'


----------



## YTCuber (Feb 25, 2017)

94. You spell Wonderful Wondeful.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 25, 2017)

95. When you have a 5 and a half hour cubing meetup in the shopping mall. (Happened today)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Feb 25, 2017)

96. You chill out with cubers you meet at your brothers Basket ball game


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 25, 2017)

97. Your timer breaks in one day because you are cubing to long.


----------



## spiderdud3 (Feb 25, 2017)

98. You can actually think of 1000 diffrent reasons about cubing too long


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 25, 2017)

99. Your non-cubing parents know how to scramble

100. Your phone no longer auto corrects "cubing" to "curbing"


----------



## Alfonzo (Feb 25, 2017)

101. When solving a cube is faster than scrambling it.


----------



## Iggy (Feb 25, 2017)

102. Numbers with two decimal places remind you of cubing world records, e.g. 4.73, 21.54


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 25, 2017)

103. When you spend more time deciding what cube to get, than you will cube with it.


----------



## Sion (Feb 25, 2017)

104: When you try to execute abbreviations that have letters involved in cube notation like algorithms.

105: When you spell the name "Felix" like "Feliks" all the time.

106: When you look up folding mats and get "Mats Valk" as a search result.

107: When you try to solve literal air.

108: When cubists (1980s Cubers) look at you like you have fifty heads.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 25, 2017)

109: When you fill up a whole shelf with cubes and have to clear the shelf below it to fit more cubes
110: When you start doing BLD on the train journey to a competition because you don't even care about the public anymore
111: When you buy a quieter cube (GAN 356 Air) so you can cube without annoying people as much
112: When you end up getting 5 of your friends addicted to cubing as well
113: When you see how many 3x3s you can solve before your friend solves a 2x2
114: When you accidentally watch cubing videos whilst logged into a sibling's YT account and all of their recommended videos become cubing related
115: When you disassemble and reassemble your 6x6 because you're bored
116: When you try to spell words using PLL algorithms (V E R Y F U N)
117: When tell your girlfriend how R U R' U' she is and she understands because you can't stop talking about cubing stuff
118: When your girlfriend leaves you because you love cubes more than you love her


----------



## Alfonzo (Feb 25, 2017)

119. When you don't have any friends to annoy anymore.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 25, 2017)

122. When you start to try to solve cubes underwater.
123. When solving a 3x3 underwater becomes too easy so you start to do 4x4, 5x5, megaminx and bigger.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Feb 25, 2017)

124: When you get so annoyed with people only solving the first layer of your 4x4/5x5 so you create your own layer-by-layer method
125: When you have to take at least 10 3x3s to school because your friends keep using them and you end up with no more 3x3s to use
126: When you run out of YouTube videos to act as background noise whilst you solve, but you can just replay them because you weren't paying attention anyway
127: When your friends discover your cubeTube channel and suddenly you get a boost in subscribers

128: When you plug your channel in a Speedsolving.com thread https://m.youtube.com/c/OJCubingEssentials
(Check out my content!!)


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 26, 2017)

129: when you have seen spam on speed solving thats selling stuff thats probably not legal.
130: You resticker your cubes with your custom color scheme
131: You are a WCA delegate
132: you have competed in every WCA event.
133: you are top 100 in the world for at least 1 event
134: When you are contemplating hosting a comp that has odd events
135: you listen to cubing podcasts


----------



## gerzytet (Feb 26, 2017)

136: You say "commutator" instead of "commentator"
137: You can sub-20 a cubing trivia quiz
138: You think of R2D2 as an algorithm rater than a Star Wars character
139: You know everything on the wiki page for 4x4 parity algs.
140: When you go to a competition, everyone else starts competing for second place.
141: All the WCA officials know your name and WCA id


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 26, 2017)

142. You have so many cubes you can not decide which one you want to use first.


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 26, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> 18. You know you've been cubing too long when you remember the original "You know you've been cubing too long when..." page, and the reboot, and the reference to the original in the reboot:


Woah, people still remember that thing? 

I forgot to renew my website, and now I'm working on getting my website back ;-;, will do it if I can figure out a way. Thank god I have a backup of it 


Will post here if I ever think of something. 

--Sean


----------



## gerzytet (Feb 26, 2017)

143. When you attempt an ao100 on a fidget cube.
144. When you try to solve a game cube
145. When you learn 1LLL
146. When you've invented your own speedsolving methods and algs for ivy cube
147. When you can tell what brand of cube and what lubricant just by doing a single turn
148. When you have invented a sign language based on notation
149. When you learn full OLL and PLL for megaminx
150. When people try to get your autograph when you go to a competition


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 26, 2017)

151. When you count how many alg sets you know, instead of how many algs. 
152. When you abbreviate algorithm to alg.


----------



## phreaker (Feb 26, 2017)

153. You've magnetized your own cube.
154. You've magnetized cubes for others.
155. You change the chemistry of the plastic of a cube so it feels better.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 26, 2017)

156. You did a 2-11 BLD relay


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 26, 2017)

157. when you carry around a suitcase of cubes everywhere you go
158. when you do a 9x9 mo3
159. when all of your birthday presents are cubes
160. when you have comps every weekend for 4 months
161. when you're top 500 in the world for every event
162. when you're part of the platinum wca completion club
163. when the only things on your desk are cubes
164. when you're disappointed with a sub5 3x3 single
165. when you have a 13BLD success


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 26, 2017)

166. When you're surprised when intuitive F2L isn't intuitive for new cubers.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 26, 2017)

167. When you go to comps and sweep the entire thing


----------



## h2f (Feb 26, 2017)

168. When you become faster in some events then your daughter/son.
169. When you never become so fast as your son/daughter in some events.


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 26, 2017)

170. You were at the original World Championship in 1982


----------



## Luke8 (Feb 26, 2017)

171. When your Emergency Earthquake Supplies are:
a. non-perishable food
b. gallons of water
c. blankets
d. all of your cubes


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 26, 2017)

172. When cubes are your only freinds


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 26, 2017)

173. When the amount of rooms in your Multi-blind memo is more than the amount of rooms in your house.
174. When you remember the Dayan Panshi.
175. you have made a shape mod out of a cube bigger than a 5x5
176. When you have attempted a 4x4 with feet solve.
177. when you are the only person competing at an event in a comp.
178. when you have contributed 10% of the signs here.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 26, 2017)

179. When writing "algs" no longer autocorrects to "lags" or "alga".


----------



## tx789 (Feb 26, 2017)

180. When you set speedsolving as your homepage.
181. You make sure you know how many of these reasons are repeated if any.


----------



## Alfonzo (Feb 26, 2017)

tx789 said:


> 181. You make sure you know how many of these reasons are repeated if any.


182. When you have confirmed that there are none.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 26, 2017)

183. When you have confirmed that there are none
184. When you point out that I copied from the last post


----------



## OLLiver (Feb 26, 2017)

185 when you have three 6ft shelving units in room your dedicated to housing cubes


----------



## spiderdud3 (Feb 26, 2017)

186: everyone in the cubing community stops cubing because of you


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 26, 2017)

187. When people know who you are on SS
188. When people know who you are on Reddit
189. When people know your youtube, facebook, SS and Reddit are the same person.


----------



## jackersp (Feb 26, 2017)

190. when your main is an alpha 5


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 26, 2017)

191. Your cstimer takes forever to load because of how many solves need to load


----------



## Sue Doenim (Feb 26, 2017)

192. When you have taken a cube on a 6 day backpacking trip.
193. When you spend half an hour cleaning dust out of that cube to resuscitate it, even though it was a Yuxin Fire.
194. When you are on first-name terms with half the people on this forum.
195. When, when given the assignment to write a paper on the history of anything, you choose speedcubing methods.
196. When you are on part of a forum dedicated to cubing.
197. When you have read the wiki page on cubing memes.


----------



## gerzytet (Feb 26, 2017)

198: When you invent a skateboard trick called the Rubiks 360
199: When judges have to enforce a TPS speed limit because of you
200: When you hold a mirror cube in front of a mirror to try to see an infinite reflection.
201: When you try to do FMC with every picture of a scrambled cube you see
202: When you try to see how fast you can strip your square-1
203: When solving a stickered original Rubiks cube is an arm workout
204: When you've invented a method for gigaminx BLD
205: When you make an origami pyraminx
206: When you personally know the whole WCA board


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 27, 2017)

207. When ever doing a class project where you get to choose the project, >5 people ask if you are doing it about a Rubik's Cube
208. When you can solve a 4x4 underwater because you are a swimmer


----------



## Luke8 (Feb 27, 2017)

209. When you have made a speedcube mosaic of every person in your family.
210. When you do a resumé, and next to "occupation", you put "Cuber".
211. When you have personally done an Ao1000 on every single cube timer on the internet.


----------



## Luke8 (Feb 27, 2017)

212. When half of your bookmarks on your computer are cube-related.
213. Whenever you search anything with a "c", "u", "b", or "e", the suggestions box has "speedcubing" suggested.
214. When you sign off all of your emails, even to non-cubers with ,"Happy cubing!".


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 27, 2017)

215. You have memorized the entire WCA regulations page


----------



## asacuber (Feb 27, 2017)

216. When you finally realize F R U R' U' F' is actually a Y-Perm


----------



## Underwatercuber (Feb 27, 2017)

218. When you have now spent more money on cubes then you have spent on your car


----------



## Alfonzo (Feb 27, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 218. When you have now spent more money on cubes then you have spent on your car


219. When you thought we could do it with out repeats.


----------



## cuber314159 (Feb 27, 2017)

217. you watch 



220. you make 



221. you watch other cube reviews on budget cubes even though you own the valk3
222. you upload 



223. you subscribe to the channel that produced 



224. you advertise 



 on this thread
225. when your phone does not annoyingly autocorrect valk to call 
226. when you advertise your channel on this forum
227. when you can't really think of anything else so you just say: please subscribe to my youtube channel; intermediate cuber.
228. when you 3d print cubes.
229. when you get other people to 3d print cubes for you
230. when you own a non commercially available cube.
231. when you realise thecubicle.us is overpriced
232. but you still buy from them.
233. when you point out that it is probably possible to do it without repeats
234. when you have read every post on this thread
235. when you point out that sign no.217 was skipped so write it then skip the next two numbers because they were already done


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 27, 2017)

236 when you have seen people who have advertised even worse than the post above.
237 when you give people who say "I just peel the stickers off" sticker less cubes.
238 you start your own cubeshop
239 you are sponsored by a cubeshop
240 When you compete in all the events at the speed solving weekly comp.
241 When you have tried weird substances as lube
242 when you have made your own micro-nation just so you can have NR
243 When you move to Antarctica so you can have CR
244 when you move to another planet so you can have WR for that planet.
245 you have seen so many cube videos that your kinda tired of them.
246 you have done OH while eating with your free hand.
247 you make cubes in Minecraft
248 You make rooms in Minecraft to use for MBLD (i saw someone say this in the MBLD discussion)
249 when you think that 248 is ingenious.
250 you have written cuber fanfics.
251 you have no Idea how many of these are repeated.
252 when you bring cubes to campouts
253 When you 3d print a puzzle that costs over a $1000 to make.
254 When you buy said 3d puzzle
255 you have more cubes than friends.
256 when the number of posts in this thread is higher than the number an 8 bit computer can count.


----------



## biscuit (Feb 27, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 252 when you bring cubes to campouts



I'll raise you one

257 When you take one on high adventure to boundary waters.


----------



## Alfonzo (Feb 27, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 251 you have no Idea how many of these are repeated.


-1. When you know there are 2 repeats.


----------



## tx789 (Feb 27, 2017)

258. When you don't remember a time before you cubed.


----------



## gerzytet (Feb 27, 2017)

Alfonzo said:


> -1. When you know there are 2 repeats.


259. When you go into negative numbers because you have over 1000 signs
260. When you don't realize 1001 would make more sense
261. When you write your locker combination in notation
262. When your whole collection takes a week to solve
263. When you can only use stickerless because you cube too much
264. When you learn Chinese just to be able to read the box your cube came in
265. When you learn how to make pockets just to be able to carry a cube in it at all times


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 28, 2017)

266. You have a journal full of FMC solutions


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 28, 2017)

267. When you attempt a 13x13 Blind solve.

268. When you start speed solving a 13x13.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 28, 2017)

269. When you have had debates on what constitutes as Decent and Fast
270. When you know Full EP for Square-1
271. When you have made Schedules for Imaginary comp's just because why not
272. You have bought a few dozen of the same cube for MBLD
273. You have over 1500 posts on this forum
274. When people expect you to bring cubes with you
275. When you know the names of more cubers than people in real life
276. You cringe at news coverage of Rubik's cubes
277. You have made videos for peoples subscribers contest
278. You run one of the race threads
279. When you make up imaginary countries just so you can make imaginary national rankings, records and comps for said country
280. When you get better at typing because of cubing.
281. When you do special Finger exercises for cubing
282. When you have Contributed 20% of the signs here.
283. When you bought a 20$ lube kit even though you have 20cc's of lube already.
E:
284. When you went back to check how many of the signs you post and realize its over 20% (77 signs now)


----------



## unirox13 (Feb 28, 2017)

285. When you have a half scrambled puzzle in your lap, preventing you from reading the 280- some signs prior to yours. 
286.(my favorite and hopefully not posted yet). When it really pisses you off when you see "Rubik's Cube" type things on television or as like random decoration (Big Bang Theory is the biggest culprit) that are not solvable! Double white centers!? Yellow yellow orange corners?!? Come on, I cannot be the only person to notice these things. Lol


----------



## Luke8 (Feb 28, 2017)

287. When you finally realize that some of these are cringy (not #286, though.).


----------



## asacuber (Feb 28, 2017)

288. When you forget that jigsaw puzzles and rubik's cubes are classified under the same category


----------



## Y2k1 (Feb 28, 2017)

289. When you can have a full on debate on how rubiks cubes are clearly not jigsaw puzzles (its a twisty combination puzzle with over 4 quintilloin states! Jigsaws cant touch rhat!)


----------



## Alfonzo (Feb 28, 2017)

290. When you have lost friends because they can't leave your cubes alone.


----------



## Matt11111 (Feb 28, 2017)

291. When you have over a thousand posts on this forum (even if a couple hundred or so were in off-topic threads)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 28, 2017)

292.When your parents ask u what cube do u want for your birthday instead of what do u want for your birthday.

EDIT: 293. U have an NR but are still not satisfied with the result


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 28, 2017)

294. This is your reaction to setting a wr


----------



## Tycubing (Feb 28, 2017)

295. You remember when MMAP actually uploaded.


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 1, 2017)

296: When you've solved the following in an Ao1000:
1. 1x1x1 through 13x13x13 AND 22x22x22
2. Ghost Cube
3. Pyramix Duo, Pyramix, Pyramix 4x4x4, Pyramix 5x5x5(It exists)
4. Square 1, Skewb, Rubik's Mix Up, Rubik's Heart, Rubik's Magic, Rubiks Clock
5. Megaminx, Gigaminx, Teraminx, Petaminx, Examinx, Yottaminx, Petaminx 3 Fused, Petaminx Ball
6. Fisher Cube
7. Pyramorphix
8. Mirror Cube
9. Floppy Cube
10. Parellelipede
11. UFO-Tank
12. Axis/Axel Cube
13. 4 colored MasterMorphix
14. 1 Colored Mastermorphix
15. Earth Cube
16. The Hungarian Rings
17. 3x3x4 Cuboid
18. Rubik's Tower 2x4x2


----------



## Boston.Pond (Mar 1, 2017)

297: When you pick up any cubic object, then attempt to twist it, and realize it's not a rubiks cube.


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 1, 2017)

Make sure #300 is good


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 1, 2017)

298. You know devils alg
299. You have been to every continent for a comp
300. <---- this is how many 3x3s you have


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 1, 2017)

I love #300!


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 1, 2017)

301. You have to bring all of your cubes to your parents room every night or else you would cube all night


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 1, 2017)

302. You know 10 different languages so you can communicate with other people at foreign competitions.


----------



## Douf (Mar 1, 2017)

303. When certain words (eg. CUBICLE) are spoken in everyday conversation at work or on the street and you have to first remind yourself the person is not talking about cubing.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 1, 2017)

304. You still remember how to execute Dan Knights' Z Perm.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 1, 2017)

305. When you find a Rubik's cube left in the lab you're a ta for and comment on how cool it is to find that someone at school is using a moyu!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 1, 2017)

306. Feliks asks for your autograph


----------



## Awder (Mar 2, 2017)

307. When you move to China and work in Moyu / Shengshou etc.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 2, 2017)

308. When you design your own cube(the valk does not sound Chinese)


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 2, 2017)

309. you are owner of a cube company


----------



## mjm (Mar 2, 2017)

When 18 of the 26 letters autofill in your browser to a cubing site. 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## SenorJuan (Mar 2, 2017)

311: When your first cube is not just a Rubiks Brand with screwed-in centre-pieces (rather than riveted), but the screws are _slot-head_ not cross-head.
312: When your first 4x4x4 is labelled a Rubiks Master.


----------



## Awder (Mar 3, 2017)

313. When you go on competition every weekend.
314. When you do big cubes multiblind / fewest moves / with feet.


----------



## Abare Killer (Mar 3, 2017)

This discussion is pretty pointless actually.


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 3, 2017)

Abare Killer said:


> This discussion is pretty pointless actually.


Wait... really? What an insight!


----------



## KAINOS (Mar 3, 2017)

315. When you have no time to pratice BLD with actual cube and start making up commutators in your head

316. When you can almost actually feel a certain cube in your hand just by imagining turning it


----------



## Tony Fisher (Mar 3, 2017)

317. When your last excuse for not cubing was because they hadn't been invented.


----------



## daver12345 (Mar 3, 2017)

318. When you do big cube OH.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 3, 2017)

319. You can solve a cube with optimal solution every time


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 4, 2017)

320. Your Ao5 on 3x3x3 is sub-0.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 4, 2017)

321. You made the universe implode because you made all your timers go backwards


----------



## Rcuber123 (Mar 4, 2017)

322. You can love an infinity×infinity cube in a finite amount of time
323. <----- when numbers like this are important to you (3.23 official 2×2 average)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 4, 2017)

324. When your phone passcode is your PB single
325. When you bring cubes into the shower with you
326. When you have 20+ elaborate Google Spreadsheets about cubing


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 4, 2017)

327. When you think of doing clock with feet
328. When you can solve magic
329. When you can restring magic
330. When your family gets the cubes you ask for as a gift
331. When you listen to every cubing podcast you know of
332. When you have every WCA puzzle
333. When you buy cheap cubes at dollar tree.
334. When you lube you 5x5's core and it pops twice
335. When you have a Chris train logo on your main cube
336. When your main cube is the thunderclap
337. When you got a 9x9 when your fomer biggest cube was a 5x5
338. When you have time to post thing on this thread.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 4, 2017)

339. When you have watched all of redkb's 17x17 solve video.


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Mar 4, 2017)

340. when you literetly reads every single comment on here (i might do it again outloud for video)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 4, 2017)

341. when you read all 8 pages of this, then go to post that as a reason but someone does it before you.
342. when you own all of the cubes thecubicle.us sells.


----------



## ShyGuy1265 (Mar 4, 2017)

343. When you learn full 7x7 last 2 edges


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 5, 2017)

344. When you know the exact possibilites of a 3x3 (43,252,003,274,489,856,000)


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 5, 2017)

345. When you have experienced every possible permutation


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2017)

346. When you have memorized every alg in the SpeedSolving wiki.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

347. When you go completely insane because the first competition ever in your city is announced and you can't go


----------



## Rcuber123 (Mar 6, 2017)

348. When u name your son feliks (with a ks instead of x)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> 348. When u name your son feliks (with a ks instead of x)


Feliks Mats Barker, you're named after two great speedcubers. Don't disappoint me.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2017)

349. When you magnetize a 13x13.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 326. When you have 20+ elaborate Google Spreadsheets about cubing



Let me count.

Okay, I only have 4.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 6, 2017)

Nicky Steingraber said:


> 340. when you literetly reads every single comment on here (i might do it again outloud for video)


351. When you ask for that video to be posted here like signs 217,220-224.
352.when you finally beat your PB in an ao???
353. When you comment on this thread(surprised no one else has said that)
354. When you can have enough cubes to have all the different pll cases
355. When you have enough cubes for oll cases
356. When you have enough cubes for zbll cases
357. When you have enough cubes for 1lll cases
358. When you don't care about originality you still want 1000 signs.
359. When your cube collection = the number of signs here.
360. When you buy a new cube everytime there is a new post here to keep that up
361. When you average 18 seconds
362. When you do 100000 solves just to shed 0.1 second off your time- Feliks.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2017)

363. When you just had to buy 12 cubes.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 6, 2017)

364. When you stalk Iranian squanners for Fantasy Cubing


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 6, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 364. When you stalk Iranian squanners for Fantasy Cubing


365. When you stalk Edward Vakula because you're worried he's going to steal your state record that you probably don't deserve anyway


----------



## asacuber (Mar 6, 2017)

366. You make PyraMinx models for your math project


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2017)

367. If you have shot, burned, blown-up, or smashed a cube4you gigaminx.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2017)

368. When you watch this thread for 2 1/2 hours waiting for someone to post.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 6, 2017)

182: When you compete in every event in the Weekly competitions every week
183: When you have a Mini-Guildford ao12
184: When someone says Pb in Chemistry and you think Personal Best rather than Lead
185: When you solve a 2x2 in 4.73 seconds and think "basically a world record"


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 6, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> 184: When someone says Pb in Chemistry and you think Personal Best rather than Lead


Tbh I think this goes with any sport cause the pb terminology I'd pretty universal


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 6, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> 182: When you compete in every event in the Weekly competitions every week
> 183: When you have a Mini-Guildford ao12
> 184: When someone says Pb in Chemistry and you think Personal Best rather than Lead
> 185: When you solve a 2x2 in 4.73 seconds and think "basically a world record"


369: When you were so busy cubing that you missed the entire second half of this thread.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 6, 2017)

370. When you unofficially beat a WR.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 6, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Tbh I think this goes with any sport cause the pb terminology I'd pretty universal



Any timed or scored individual sport. Even then, I know PR (personal record) is more common for running.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 6, 2017)

371. You order cubes every week


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 6, 2017)

372. When your R U R' U' and you know it


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 7, 2017)

373. When you get a PB then casually keep solving.


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 7, 2017)

374: When you realise rooms/loci for mBLD is just the mind palace from Sherlock
375: When you make your own Fisher and windmill cube
376: When 3x3 shape mods are too easy so you make a 4x4 Fisher Cube
377: When you no longer need algdb because your brain is just an algdb


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 7, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> 378: When you have a Mini-Guildford ao12
> 379: When someone says Pb in Chemistry and you think Personal Best rather than Lead
> 380: When you solve a 2x2 in 4.73 seconds and think "basically a world record"


 -- changed numbers to fit with the numbering scheme


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 7, 2017)

381: When you get the UWR and all you do is wave your hands slightly (Feliks' 3.81)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 7, 2017)

382. When your parents wonder why you have so many 3x3's but only use one.


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 7, 2017)

_The Feliks Frenzy_

383: You get a World Record DNF
384: You hold 10 world records at once
385: You have a Sub-7 Ao1000
386: You regret an official 5-second solve because the F2L was Sub-3 but you didn't know the ZBLL
387: You're world-champion for an event you don't care about (2x2)
388: You break world records without realizing it
389: D U A L S P O N S O R S H I P S
390: You solve the world's largest Rubik's cube (with some help!)


----------



## Daniel252 (Mar 7, 2017)

391. When you solving cubes is as natural as breathing.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 7, 2017)

392. You do an ao100 while replying to this thread.
393. You get a PB in said ao100.
(actually happening)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 7, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Tbh I think this goes with any sport cause the pb terminology I'd pretty universal



Let the record show that I have 2 grams of 99.9% pure lead

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 7, 2017)

394. when you hold WR in two completely unrelated events (e.g. 4BLD and Skewb)
395. when you realize you really have been cubing way too long, but you don't care
396. when your girlfriend/boyfriend is one of your cubes
397. when 97% of your bookmarked sites are cubing related
398. when you make a spreadsheet of your top 10 best results in competition for every event
399. when you remember your last 10 3x3 PB singles
400. when you do a 3BLD attempt for your school's talent show


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 7, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 394. when you hold WR in two completely unrelated events (e.g. 4BLD and Skewb)
> 395. when you realize you really have been cubing way too long, but you don't care
> *396. when your girlfriend/boyfriend is one of your cubes*
> 397. when 97% of your bookmarked sites are cubing related
> ...


her name's Cubia


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 7, 2017)

401. you have a special way to decide which color you buy your cubes in
402. When you somehow find a way to stuff a megaminx in your Jeans pocket
403. when people buy you stuff related to cubing
404. Cube not found
405. when you have cubes mint in box laying around
406. when you save your cube boxes and pamphlets
407. you're really sad you lost your cube boxes when your house flooded
408. you remember the names of every cube you own
409. you have brought a 9x9 out in public
410. when you look at competitor sheets for upcoming competitions so you can see who's going
411. When you really want to play video games but you cube instead.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 7, 2017)

412. When you have sheets of algorithms taped to your wall
413. When your cubes are on your shelf and your books are stacked up on the floor


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 7, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Any timed or scored individual sport. Even then, I know PR (personal record) is more common for running.


Really? We use pb for swimming, running and cycling in the uk where I am


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 7, 2017)

414. You bought a $1500 computer that you only use for cubing.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 7, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> Really? We use pb for swimming, running and cycling in the uk where I am


It's probably a regional thing. If you were to say PB, people would most likely understand you. I have heard both in reference to running, but PR seems to be more common here.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 7, 2017)

415. Your 8th grade science teacher has sent you multiple videos of humans and robots solving the cube long after you were no longer in his class.


----------



## Vilknir (Mar 7, 2017)

416) When you see someone in a white jacket and do a double take thinking it's one from thecubicle. (actually did that today)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 8, 2017)

417. If you had a 17x17 3D printed.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 8, 2017)

418. If you broke up with your girlfriend/boyfriend because they said, "your cubing is getting in the way of our relationship".


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 8, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 418. If you broke up with your girlfriend/boyfriend because they said, "your cubing is getting in the way of our relationship".



Wrong girlfriend then.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 8, 2017)

419. If you find a girlfriend/boyfriend that actually likes you cubing.
420. When you no longer miss the space-bar.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 8, 2017)

421. You have been to more comps than you have sports games


----------



## biscuit (Mar 8, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 421. You have been to more comps than you have sports games



That's sad...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Mar 8, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 421. You have been to more comps than you have sports games


This will be me at the end of the year...


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 9, 2017)

#422 When you realise that you think about algorithms sensually.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 9, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 421. You have been to more comps than you have sports games



Hmmm...

Sports games - around 10 maximum for me (unless you count my cousins' school soccer/basketball games, then mayyyyybe like 15)
Cubing comps - 23

So almost definitely more, unless I'm way off my sports count.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 9, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> Sports games - around 10 maximum for me (unless you count my cousins' school soccer/basketball games, then mayyyyybe like 15)
> Cubing comps - 23
> ...


But for me though: around 150 baseball games, 30 basketball, 10 softball, 25 swim= around 215


----------



## biscuit (Mar 9, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> But for me though: around 150 baseball games, 30 basketball, 10 softball, 25 swim= around 215


Is that including your brother's games?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 9, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 421. You have been to more comps than you have sports games



Aww but I'm assuming that doesn't count trainings, like athletics training because training to races = ~20-1 at LEAST
(Unless it's like a school thing with meets every week)


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 9, 2017)

biscuit said:


> Is that including your brother's games?


Nope


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 9, 2017)

423. When you start calculating the ratio of comps to sports.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 9, 2017)

424. when you use your stackmat to time thing that aren't cubing, or even speedstacking


----------



## Silverback (Mar 9, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> 424. when you use your stackmat to time thing that aren't cubing, or even speedstacking


I used my timer app to speedpamper my baby. Does that count?


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 9, 2017)

425. When you discover f2l autocorrects to F2L
426. When you get annoyed when people ask questions about previous point without doing x. I'm asking this question:[insert question here iyw]


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 9, 2017)

427. When you no longer leave inspection on.


----------



## unirox13 (Mar 9, 2017)

428. When you get a free uber ride because you solve the Rubik's cube in their car and they comp your ride. Happened to me today lol.


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 10, 2017)

429. When you have a full poster of all the logo stickers of every cube you have ever had that's had the logo peel off.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 11, 2017)

430. When you teach your parents cubing slang so they can understand you when you speak.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 12, 2017)

431. When your idea of a fun weekend is doing a few ao1000. (When there are no comps of course)


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 12, 2017)

432. When you do averages of 2-3-4 Relays.
433. When you hold UWR for 2-3-4 Relays.
434. When you make a cubing meme.
435. When you _become_ a cubing meme.


----------



## vm70 (Mar 12, 2017)

436. When you get multiple different RSI's at once... multiple times.
437. When all of the presents your friends buy you are cubes (or vice versa).
438. When you stop playing video games altogether just for more solving time.
439. When your math teacher allows you to take up 20 minutes by lecturing the class about Rubik's Cubes and cube-related group theory.
440. When you brag about bringing an "emergency 3x3" with you all the time.
441. When you're the driving force of your puzzle club at school / college.
442. When you overstock on lubricant for the next 2 years

44.2% there, keep it up!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 12, 2017)

443. When you are still replying to this thread
444. You can actually come up with good ideas for this thread


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 12, 2017)

445. Your birthday cake has cubes made out of icing on it.
446. You buy broken cubes of of people.
447. When you have become a cube yourself
448. Your WCA ID has 2003 in it
449. When Your on the organization team of worlds
450. You have done a spring swap in at least one of your cubes
451. You have done a Florian/Konsta mod on at least one of your puzzles
452. You actually know/remember what a Florian or Konsta mod is.
453. You have multiple of the same non WCA Puzzle
454. You buy a certain cube in multiple different colors for collectors sake.
455. You invent a cuber card game (I should do this).


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 12, 2017)

456. Literally the only presents you ever get are puzzles.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 12, 2017)

457. If you actually remember the exact date you stared cubing.(July 14 2016)


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 13, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 445. Your birthday cake has cubes made out of icing on it


458. When your birthday cake is a cube

459. when you do a casual 7x7 solve before breakfast in the morning
460. when you have to force yourself not to constantly cube
461. when you see vacations as opportunities to go to more comps
462. when you cry over official solves ):
463. when you run out of cubing youtube videos to watch (even the bad ones)
464. when you name your pets after famous cubers
465. when a cube is within your arm's reach at all times
466. when you try to get your dog to turn a cube
467. when you constantly think of statistics about cubes that you want to run
468. when you give names and personalities to all your mains
469. when your favorite color is the exact shade of green on your megaminx
470. when you put logos of your favorite Pokemon on all your cubes
471. when you care about clock
472. when you thought of 14 reasons just so you could get number 473
473. when you break 3x3 WR single by 0.01


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 13, 2017)

474. When your WR gets broken by .01 but really don't care.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 13, 2017)

475. You will be the person to get the 4.75
476. Your legally change your name to "Rubix Boy"
477. You are mad that there was no joke about the 4.74


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 13, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 477. You are mad that there was no joke about the 4.74


Sorry...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 13, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 474. When your WR gets broken by .01 but really don't care.


There, I fixed it.


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 13, 2017)

478. You get a 4.76 in Comp which undermines the original #476 on the list.
479. You make other cubers nervous from sheer turning speed.
480. You get 4 80-second 6x6 solves (1:20), back-to-back.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 13, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 457. If you actually remember the exact date you stared cubing.(July 14 2016)


481. When you've even forgotten which year you started cubing (I think I started in 2001, but only because my cube notes were mixed with my school notes from 2001)


----------



## asacuber (Mar 13, 2017)

482. When yuo remember that the panshi used to be ur main


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 17, 2017)

483. When you get enough money, you will magnitize your WeJi.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 17, 2017)

484. When #483 is called 368.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Mar 17, 2017)

485. When the first thing you do after your wisdom-teeth-removal surgery while the amnesia is wearing off: is attempt a solve.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 17, 2017)

Turn n' burn said:


> 485. When the first thing you do after your wisdom-teeth-removal surgery while the amnesia is wearing off: is attempt a solve.


I actually did this!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 17, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 484. When #483 is called 368.




486. When It said you were on the last page.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Mar 17, 2017)

487. When you've grown tired of the average member of the community's desire to appear more profound/intelligent than you, seemingly oblivious to the effect such habits have on others.


----------



## CeBeMind (Mar 18, 2017)

488.- When you hear "Antisune" in the Shooting Stars song


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 18, 2017)

489. People talking about the dimensions of wood (2x4, 3x6, etc.) reminds you of cuboids.
490. You get the first Sub-5 in a competition.
491. You get mad about counting 7's.
492. You buy shelves for your room, just so you have enough room to display your cubes.
492. You break in, lube, and resticker _all_ of your speedcubes.
493. You break the two-handed 3x3 WR by solving one-handed.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 18, 2017)

494. When you put the magnets the wrong way when magnitizing your thunderclap.
495. When you find out you can get the magnets out by peeling of the stickers, letting it sit in hot water that has salt in for 12 hrs
496. When you buy a big sail just because it might get you into feet.
497. When you think of posting things, but you think you might have already posted them.
498. When you compete in everything at any comp you go to (Will not include nats  )
499. When you have 10 cubing related pages/ stickers on your wall.
500. When you own two vintage cubing books from the 80's


----------



## Bumba (Mar 18, 2017)

501. When your getting sub one averages on the ghost hand 2x2
502. When you started cubing before the Rubik's cube was invented
503 when you remember the day the lingyun was invent
504 when your wife and 2 kids all average sub ten


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 18, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 484. When #483 is called 368.


505. When this is the second time a continuity error like that has been pointed out as one of the 1000 signs.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 18, 2017)

woooooah we're halfway there

506. when you've attended 2003 Worlds


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 18, 2017)

507. Your WCA ID begins with 0000


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 18, 2017)

508: You're me


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 18, 2017)

509. When you had something to wright, but you saw that this was number 5.09=Keaton.


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 18, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 509. When you had something to wright, but you saw that this was number 5.09=Keaton.


too bad because the next number is supposed to be 508


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 18, 2017)

510. You have done a guildford challenge WF and BLD


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 19, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> too bad because the next number is supposed to be 508


Sad! You didn't count my post! Crooked Noah at it again! Low-energy guy.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2017)

511. You say "SHUT UP" to an NAR **Noah**


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 19, 2017)

512. When your cubing video that you watched is MMAP at worlds 2013


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 19, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 510. When your cubing video that you watched is MMAP at worlds 2013


That's 512.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 19, 2017)

513. When you have accepted that you have no life


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 19, 2017)

514. When you get the number wrong lots of times.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 19, 2017)

515. You kinda want to try solving on your trusty old Zhanchi


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 19, 2017)

516. You miss your white ZhanChi because it reminds you of Feliks
517. Every time you pick up your black ZhanChi, you feel like solving with Roux


----------



## vm70 (Mar 20, 2017)

518. When someone starts cubing because of you, and looks up to you as a role model.
519. When you surpass the person who got you into cubing.
520. When you're supposed to be doing work but are instead replying to this thread.
521. When you have different timers on every single electronic device you own.
522. When you attract other cubers at completely irrelevant social gatherings because you cube in public.
523. When your guardians / friends / peers complain about how many cubes you own.
524. When you complain about color schemes being wrong on cubes in pictures.
525. When a media company goes out of their way to interview you because you broke the 3x3 WR (at that time).
526. When you become famous because you record a video of a world record solve. (*wheeze* *hack* DGCubes *sputter*)

OK seriously, I have nothing against DGCubes. I actually like his content.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 20, 2017)

527. When you filmed LCC before he had a youtube channel
528. When you get the number right
529. When you think Matyas is a Kuti
530. When you get 529.
531. When you are learning 4 ZBLL algs a day.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 21, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 528. When you get the number *wright*


.... sigh
532. When you start falling asleep in the middle of your blindfolded solves 
533. When you wake back up and try to continue the solve


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 21, 2017)

When you spend an hour creating a formula for the number of permutations of an NxNxN cube, then realize it only works for 2x2 and 3x3.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 21, 2017)

535. When you attempt a 10BLD


----------



## Lemonsushi (Mar 22, 2017)

39. When you forget to sleep because of cubing.
40. When you can solve the 13x13 in less than a minute.
41. When you drink Maru lube like if it were milk.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 22, 2017)

Lemonsushi said:


> 39. When you forget to sleep because of cubing.


Umm...


> 40. When you can solve the 13x13 in less than a minute.


That is very very impossible.


> 41. When you drink Maru lube like if it were milk.


Cubers don't do that, psychotic people do...


----------



## tx789 (Mar 22, 2017)

539. When the majority of cubers became younger than you.


----------



## Bas Verseveldt (Mar 22, 2017)

540. When you remember the time that you shouldn't buy knock-offs


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 22, 2017)

541. You legally marry your main 3x3


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 22, 2017)

542. When you have never tried a gear cube and see one at a comp, you ask the person who has it to let you solve it and you get it in under a min.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 22, 2017)

543.When you say that if you had the tps of Lucas etter and the ability to figure out a 150 move solution like a computer it might just be possible


SolveThatCube said:


> Umm...
> 
> That is very very impossible.
> 
> Cubers don't do that, psychotic people do...


544. When you get pretty release for the yuxin 17*17*17
545. When you realise you can solve it in less than an hour


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 22, 2017)

546. When you can solve puzzles that a majority of people haven't heard of... blindfolded.
547. When you remember that time period when Feliks, Mats, and Alex were the only people with a sub-6.
548. When you instantly notice a Rubik's Cube when you go to someone's house.
549. When you forget that "cubing" isn't a word to some people.
550. When you can't remember any of your PBs because you've had too many.
551. When you remember when MMAP was respected.
552. When you remember when MMAP uploaded consistently.
553. When you remember showing random non-cubers MMAP's videos because you thought they'd be interested.
554. When you remember when the most subscribed YouTube cubing channel had 30K subs.
555. When you remember when this was the world record.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 22, 2017)

556. When you've unintentionally memorised a reply to anything non-cubers say to you while you are cubing.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> 554. When you remember when the most subscribed YouTube cubing channel had 30K subs.


Someday soon, DG.


----------



## Torch (Mar 23, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> ok so 2 numbers were skipped so I'll add them here:
> 513. you do 20 5BLD attempts in a row
> 515. you do 14 FMC attempts in a row



They weren't skipped???


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> ok so 2 numbers were skipped so I'll add them here:
> 513. you do 20 5BLD attempts in a row
> 515. you do 14 FMC attempts in a row


do you like have me on ignore or something?


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 23, 2017)

557. When you ignore other cubers posts...


----------



## Cobradude555 (Mar 23, 2017)

558. When you start talking to your family in 3x3 notation


----------



## YouCubing (Mar 23, 2017)

Torch said:


> They weren't skipped???


wait they weren't? I don't see them


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> wait they weren't? I don't see them





JustinTimeCuber said:


> 513. When you have accepted that you have no life





JustinTimeCuber said:


> 515. You kinda want to try solving on your trusty old Zhanchi


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 23, 2017)

559 When you've been cubing so long you lost the ability to Count
561 When You Know what Hybrid cubes where
562 When you have made one out of a meiying and Yuexiao
563 When Auto correct no longer corrects cube names
560 When you remember when feliks best official solve was 5.60
564 You have put a 9x9 or bigger in a super flip
565 You had a super flipped 9x9 as your profile pic.
566 When you were cubing when 5.66 was the WR
567 When you know the last one was a repeat


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 560 When you remember when feliks best official solve was 5.60
> 566 When you were cubing when 5.66 was the WR


----------



## Torch (Mar 23, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> wait they weren't? I don't see them



I'm going to PM you the answer


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 23, 2017)

I actually wasn't cubing when that was the WR but I was when his best solve was a 5.60.
(566 just fit)


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 23, 2017)

568.You solve a 17x17x17 superflip blindfolded in 59seconds and just collapse after stopping the timer.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 23, 2017)

569. When you open the door, get on the floor, and everybody cubes the dino cube.


----------



## Y2k1 (Mar 23, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 569. When you open the door, get on the floor, and everybody cubes the dino cube.


Oh no ice age 3...


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 23, 2017)

570. You make cubing parodies of songs


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 23, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 570. You make cubing parodies of songs


571. When you do this to such a song.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 23, 2017)

572. When you copy 571


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 23, 2017)

573. When you relize they are talking about you.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 23, 2017)

Some of these are getting too ridiculous. Everyone, when you type in an answer, think: Does this only happen to people that have been cubing for too long?


----------



## pglewis (Mar 23, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Some of these are getting too ridiculous. Everyone, when you type in an answer, think: Does this only happen to people that have been cubing for too long?



574. When you find yourself annoyed by many of the 1000 signs suggestions


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 24, 2017)

1,000: L475 skip!


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 24, 2017)

575. You your own venue for competitions


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 24, 2017)

576.You have zhanchi soup in dinner.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 24, 2017)

577.Your friend offered you a 'gans 356 air ' flavored ice cream on his birthday party


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 24, 2017)

578.You have Aolong biscuits in snacks.
579.You invented F3L for 3x3.
560.You became sub-20(milliseconds, not seconds ) on a 2x2.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 24, 2017)

What happened to realistic posts?! 
It's 1000 signs that you've been cubing for too long. Not 1000 random things that have little connection to cubing!


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 24, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> 579.You invented F3L for 3x3.


You mean Zeroing? 
581. You break a PB every competition
582. You break a WR every competition
583. You break a _cube_ every competition (whoops!)
584. Your pillow case has a cube on it (It's a WALL-E pillow case!)
585. You get 5-second solves on Rubik's Brands.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 24, 2017)

EmperorZant said:


> You mean Zeroing?
> 581. You break a PB every competition
> *This is literally the opposite from cubing for too long*
> 582. You break a WR every competition
> ...


It's not just you, #576-580 are crazy along with some others.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 24, 2017)

Sorry everyone.
Lets make this thread great again!!!!!!!


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 24, 2017)

If you haven't been cubing for that long then don't post here. Simple.

586. When you got a picture of a cube printed on your plates.
587. When you can't remember the last time you solved a 3x3 over 20 seconds.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 24, 2017)

SolveThatCube said:


> If you haven't been cubing for that long then don't post here. Simple.
> 
> 586. When you got a picture of a cube printed on your plates.
> 587. When you can't remember the last time you solved a 3x3 over 20 seconds.


I have done enough cubing.
And yes you said.....


SolveThatCube said:


> What happened to realistic posts?!
> It's 1000 signs that you've been cubing for too long. Not 1000 random things that have little connection to cubing!


Then what about 586?????
Very realistic, isn't it???


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 24, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> I have done enough cubing.
> And yes you said.....
> 
> Then what about 586?????
> Very realistic, isn't it???


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 24, 2017)

588.Your cube is your only source of earning bread


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 24, 2017)

589. You've gotten over 100 last layer skips.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm getting bored.
This thread could have been '500 signs that you've been cubing for too long'
1000 is a long way to go.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 24, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> I'm getting bored.
> This thread could have been '500 signs that you've been cubing for too long'
> 1000 is a long way to go.


It is when you're trying to come up with them all by yourself


----------



## 1973486 (Mar 24, 2017)

590. You're tired of listing reasons you've been cubing for too long


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 24, 2017)

591. you are waiting to make mitch jokes at sign #625.
592. You remember what sub mitch jokes are (I have a feeling there not made much anymore.)


----------



## Sion (Mar 24, 2017)

593: you are binge following this thread to snipe the 300th comment.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 24, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> 589. You've gotten over 100 last layer skips.


just by the way that equates to around 1.6 million solves


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 24, 2017)

591. You actually still read each post
592. This is the only thread that has more than two pages which you've read all of
593. You actually like the idea of this thread
594. You know the cubing community well enough to expect we actually get 1000
595. You get worried when this thread is not top of gsd
595. Because you don't want this to get harder to find


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 24, 2017)

597: when you make an illusion gans air.
598: when you try magnets in a dayan taiyan.
599: when you do averages of 100 regularly.
600: when you wait on this thread to snipe 600.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 24, 2017)

601. when you do an ao12 on 4x4x4 and get 3 PLL skips except you get the annoying PLL parity on it each time (the adjacent kind)
602. when you notice that the post above happened to you
603. when you buy a gas air because it is the most expensive of the popular cubes 
604. when someone tells you that the valk is better so you buy a valk 
605. when you are the person who told him the valk is better.
606. when you want to snipe no.624
607. when you ask people to guess what for


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 601. when you do an ao12 on 4x4x4 and get 3 PLL skips except you get the annoying PLL parity on it each time (the adjacent kind)


How is it a PLL *SKIP* if you got PLL parity?


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 24, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> How is it a PLL *SKIP* if you got PLL parity?


608. when you ask the question above about a previous post
609. when you reply to that question;
610. when you say that PLL parity would be a PLL skip on a 3x3x3 therefore it could be considered a PLL skip with PLL parity
611. when you think you know that the odds of getting this in an ao12 on 4x4x4 are: 1 in 72( correct me if I'm wrong)
612. when you decide to put the maths for this on here:
chances of PLL skip: 1 in 72
chances of PLL parity: 1 in 2
chances of the adjacent PLL parity: 1 in 4
72x4= 288
however in an average of 12 with three solves getting that it puts the chances at 1 in 72
613. when you do the working out when the end of line1 of the working out is the same as the end of line5 of it
614. 01:17.76 is your 4x4x4 truncated average for that exact AO12
615. when you have to use fancy terminology like truncated
616. you get really annoyed when people call it a rubiks cube(surprised this has not come up yet)
617. when you don't tell them its not any more because you are so bored of it (Mats Valk)
618. when you write long posts on this thread with 11 signs


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 610. when you say that PLL parity would be a PLL skip on a 3x3x3 therefore it could be considered a PLL skip with PLL parity


This is not true. Unless you know ZBLL or OLLEP, there is a much higher chance that you would have gotten a U perm or a Z perm if there was no parity in your cube.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 24, 2017)

okay, here we go:
you're looking for the chance of an adjacent swap PLL parity happening at least 3 times in a 4x4 average of 12.

There are four ways for this to happen, out of a total of 144 PLL cases (we have to count asymmetrical ones like G-perm 4 times, ones with two symmetries like E-perm twice, and ones with 4 symmetries like H-perm once).
Therefore, the chance of this happening on one specific solve is 4/144=1/36.

the chance of an event occurring at least 3 times is equal to the chance it occurs exactly 3 times plus the chance it occurs exactly 4 times, etc. up to the chance it occurs every time.

For each of those, we use the formula
(n choose k) (p^k) (1-p)^(n-k)
for n=12, p=1/36, k from 3 to 12 inclusive

(12 choose k) (1/36^k) (35/36)^(12-k)

and use wolfram alpha!

Your probability is:
18506816456382521/4738381338321616896
or about 0.39%
or eighteen quadrillion, five hundred six trillion, eight hundred sixteen billion, four hundred fifty-six million, three hundred eighty-two thousand, five hundred twenty-one-four quintillion, seven hundred thirty-eight quadrillion, three hundred eighty-one trillion, three hundred thirty-eight billion, three hundred twenty-one million, six hundred sixteen thousand, eight hundred ninety-sixths.

However, if you mean EXACTLY 3 times, then you get a different result:
4334860126953125/1184595334580404224
or about 0.37%

*619: You waste 10 minutes of your day solving a pointless cube-related math problem.*


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 24, 2017)

620. Everybody you know knows you're a cuber.
621. The first thing you tell anyone about yourself is that you're a cuber.
622. People bring scrambled cubes to you so they can be solved.
623. You're hoping to get into college solely on the fact that you're a speedcuber.

624. Your PB is sub-Mitch... on 4x4.

625. You smile to yourself whenever you see certain numbers in your day-to-day life.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey DG


Spoiler



25^2
---------------------
int x = 472;
println(x++);
println(x++);
x++;
println(x++);


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 24, 2017)

626: when you're angry at someone else getting 624.


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 25, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Hey DG
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Kinda confused. Why are you printing 473, 473, and 474?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 25, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Kinda confused. Why are you printing 473, 473, and 474?


x++ increments it, so it prints 473, 474, and 476.
e: actually I got it backwards, it prints 472, 473, 475 when I tested it. Oh well lmao


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 25, 2017)

628.You're so excited that you fail to see that I skipped 627.
627.This time you caught my mistake of writing(typing) 629 as 627.
629.You think 627 and 628 have no connection to cubing.
630.You get annoyed by me.


Ok now time for 'realistic' posts.
631.Your main cubes have more scratches on their pieces than there are on your car's tyres.
632.You have ever attempted to solve a 17x17.


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 25, 2017)

633. You have to replace the stickers on your main cubes every other month


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 25, 2017)

634. You don't realize how stupid this thread has become.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 25, 2017)

PurpleBanana said:


> 634. You don't realize how stupid this thread has become.


Really.............


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 25, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> Really.............


635. Really


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 25, 2017)

PurpleBanana said:


> 635. Really


seriously, come tf on.

636. You don't get nervous at comps
637. You podium in an event without practicing
638. When you get a counting 4
639. When you were in the 1982 Worlds and are still competing
640. When you plan out your entire F2L during inspection
641. When you learn 1LLL from every angle
642. and when you can do it in under 2 seconds
643. When you speedsolve 9x9
644. When you've competed in magic or master magic
645. When you remember cubing before Feliks


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 25, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 645. When you remember cubing before Feliks


What do you mean?
I couldn't understand.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 25, 2017)

638 also needs clarification and explanation


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 25, 2017)

638: "counting x" usually means a solve time of x in (usually an avg5, sometimes an avg12) that is neither the best nor the worst, like for instance when I got the official times 13.07, 11.19, 8.75, 8.74, 11.87; I could say I got a counting 8.
645: It means you started cubing before circa 2010 when Feliks became God.


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 25, 2017)

646: When your Moyu stickers chip off completely in a day


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 25, 2017)

647. You own more cubes than thecubicle.us


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 25, 2017)

648. You remember when there were less official 5s than there are official 4s now.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 25, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 648. You remember when there were less official 5s than there are official 4s now.


The last date that was true (counting Antonie's NR today) was December 12, 2014. The sub-6 times were:
Mats Valk, 5.55, Zonhoven Open 2013
Feliks Zemdegs, 5.66, Melbourne Summer 2014
Jiayu Wang, 5.81, Cube Elite Union Cafe 2014
Alexander Lau, 5.96, Cambridge Open 2013
Drew Brads, 5.97, US Nationals 2014

On December 13, 2014, Collin Burns got an NAR (5.93) at Red Cross 2014.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 25, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> The last date that was true (counting Antonie's NR today) was December 12, 2014. The sub-6 times were:
> Mats Valk, 5.55, Zonhoven Open 2013
> Feliks Zemdegs, 5.66, Melbourne Summer 2014
> Jiayu Wang, 5.81, Cube Elite Union Cafe 2014
> ...


649. When you can be bothered to look at world records and almost world records from 2014 
650. When you realise that cubing has gone 5 years and Feliks still hasn't managed to knock a single second off his official PB


----------



## pglewis (Mar 26, 2017)

651. You recognize permutations by sense of smell.
652. You _predict_ permutations by sense of smell.


----------



## efattah (Mar 26, 2017)

653: When you no longer need a cube to practice cubing, but can just close your eyes and practice in your mind.


----------



## Tommy Kiprillis (Mar 26, 2017)

654: 1 whole wall in your room is full of podiums from competitions (true story)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2017)

efattah said:


> 653: When you no longer need a cube to practice cubing, but can just close your eyes and practice in your mind.


My mental clock cube isn't that great tbh


----------



## asacuber (Mar 26, 2017)

655. when you realize it was a waste of time 
jk it isnt


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 26, 2017)

656. When you read the last 5 pages of this and think everyone has gone insane but think we should keep posting.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 26, 2017)

657.When parity is no longer scary.
658.When the sound of a cube being solved is a pacifying music to you but harsh and unbearable to your parents.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> 657.When parity is no longer scary.
> 658.When the sound of a cube being solved is a pacifying music to you but harsh and unbearable to your parents.


(657) I could solve parity in my sleep *shrugs*
(658) Favorite song of speedcubers - "Zeroing" by Feliks "fazrulz" Zemdegs


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 26, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> (658) Favorite song of speedcubers - "Zeroing" by Feliks "fazrulz" Zemdegs


Is there a real song like that?
If yes,please post the link.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 26, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> Is there a real song like that?
> If yes,please post the link.


I wish.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 27, 2017)

659. When you entertain your family by doing feet.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 27, 2017)

660.Your stackmat has more craters than the moon.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 27, 2017)

661. When you order lots of cheap cubes with an order
662. When you think the cubicle is overpriced
663. When you know that speedcubeshop is too
664. When you learn 1lll
6.65. when you remember this being the world record


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 28, 2017)

666. Whenever you see other people with cubes and you don't have any, you feel strong urges to take that cube and do turns on it.
667. You can't be bothered explaining the difference to non-cubers the difference between your PB and the world record so they go "oOoOOHH Man, your pretty close ayyy!"
668. When putting down a cube is the hardest thing to do, harder than video games, youtube, anything.


----------



## vm70 (Mar 28, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 666. Whenever you see other people with cubes and you don't have any, you feel strong urges to take that cube and do turns on it.


You could have done something interesting with this number, but okay. 666 is the "mark of the beast".

669. When you realize you're the only person who doesn't say "PB" but instead says "PR"
670. When you successfully teach someone how to solve a 4x4 in one day.

Next sub-10 old WR is 6.77, by Feliks in 2010. Just a heads-up.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 28, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 662. When you think the cubicle is overpriced


Feels like someone earlier posted this same thing.


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 28, 2017)

#CubingForPeace said:


> Feels like someone earlier posted this same thing.


Sorry, I forgot. Might of even been me
671. When you apologise for your post
672.When people actually know you on this forum, even though there idk how many 1000s (one wheel,corner cutter...)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 28, 2017)

673. When local-ish big boy cubers recognize you at comps


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Mar 28, 2017)

327 more to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tabe (Mar 28, 2017)

674. When you realize one of your cubes* is old enough to be the father of most of the forum's members.


* - in my case, an original 1981 Rubik's Deluxe


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 28, 2017)

Tabe said:


> 674. When you realize one of your cubes* is old enough to be the father of most of the forum's members.
> 
> 
> * - in my case, an original 1981 Rubik's Deluxe




Lol, that's old enough for me!


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 28, 2017)

675: you try to make cubing your job


----------



## G2013 (Mar 28, 2017)

676: You don't practice Pyraminx but still you get the NR because you know how to onelook because you used to practice 2x2


----------



## Luke8 (Mar 28, 2017)

67.6% of the way, let's go!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Mar 29, 2017)

677. When you wern't cubing when this was the WR, but you still knew it was.
678. When you rember the days when people used the Aolong V2
679. When you have made a paper 2x2.
680. When your paper 2x2 video is the worst on you channel, but the most watched


----------



## tx789 (Mar 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 678. When you rember the days when people used the Aolong V2



That's only just over a year ago or so. 

681. You remember the days before the GuHong.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 29, 2017)

682. When you learned you first method from a book because YouTube didn't exist back then


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 29, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Sorry, I forgot. Might of even been me
> 671. When you apologise for your post
> 672.When people actually know you on this forum, even though there idk how many 1000s (one wheel,corner cutter...)



Hey, I didn't know I was known on here like that!


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 29, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> Hey, I didn't know I was known on here like that!


683. when you are found in every thread with more than 30 replies ( you are almost there?)
yes, i just seem to find you or one wheel on almost every thread i read
684. when your wuque pops
685. when your wushuang pops
686. when you know how to fix them straight away
687. when you don't realise that the original creator of this thread has not posted any signs since we hit 5 signs
688. when you know but keep posting regardless
689. if anyone finds a way to contact spiderdud to tell him when we hit 1000 signs 
690. when in that email/ phone call/ PM you ask him to change the title to 2000 signs that you have been cubing too long


----------



## OLLiver (Mar 29, 2017)

691: you have a briefcase full of 3x3 for MBLD


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 29, 2017)

6.92: You always choose the "Rainbow Snow Cone" in the summer.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Mar 30, 2017)

693. You're about to leave on your first date, and your parents decide they need to tell you not to bring your cube. (I wasn't actually going to bring it.)


----------



## SolveThatCube (Mar 30, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> 693. You're about to leave on your first date, and your parents decide they need to tell you not to bring your cube. (I wasn't actually going to bring it.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 30, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> 693. You're about to leave on your first date, and your parents decide they need to tell you not to bring your cube. (I wasn't actually going to bring it.)


How would this happen to me? If I even had a girlfriend in the first place, she'd be a cube


----------



## FJT97 (Mar 30, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> she'd be a cube



erm
a cube or a cuber?


----------



## shadowslice e (Mar 30, 2017)

FJT97 said:


> erm
> a cube or a cuber?


Probably both


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 30, 2017)

As SSE said, both.


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 30, 2017)

694: When you prioritize keeping your cube safe over keeping your phone safe. (me)


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 30, 2017)

695. When you don't carry your main with you incase you lose it( I did this for a while but my ball is so much better)
696. When you don't carry your main with you incase it gets too much dirt in it
697. When you clean and relube every few weeks


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 30, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 697. When you clean and relube every few weeks


That's just when you're slow and want to attribute the slowness to something other than yourself.


----------



## asacuber (Mar 30, 2017)

698. When you are hailed in the community for abolishing F-Perms and thereby automatically abolishing DNF's

(spot the meme)


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 30, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> That's just when you're slow and want to attribute the slowness to something other than yourself.


699. when you no longer admit to being slow
700. when you find people asking you about 4lll

and no my cube does get a lot of dirt in it and it does affect my time, not by much but a bit, especially when i use maru for lubricating (it was worse when i used silicone spray) but usually it takes a long time to build up enough and it is more noticeable on stickerless cubes


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 30, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 700. when you find people asking you about 4lll


701. When you can't remember how to do 4lll


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 30, 2017)

702. When you learn 1LLL and don't remember which OLL algs you used anymore


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 30, 2017)

703. when you try to solve with the beginners, method but just cannot resist easy F2L pairs
704. when you have to say when you see someone else not noticing an F2L pair
705. when you learn algorithm subsets like COLL, WV.
706. when you learn a large subset like VLS, ZBLL, 1LLL
707. when you invent an alt set of 1833 algorithms known as FNPOLL (forced N-perm OLL)
708. when you try and make FNPOLL algorithms
709. when you even think of FNPOLL
710. what about FFPOLL or FEPOLL


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 30, 2017)

711. when you actually start thinking of potential weird subsets that are not beneficial
712. when you come up with another one: AELS (anti edges last slot) that stops the edges from being orientated during last slot
713. when you have to go and post FNPOLL on the new method and subsets concept idea thread


----------



## asacuber (Mar 30, 2017)

714. When you develop an f2l skip method


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 30, 2017)

asacuber said:


> 714. When you develop an f2l skip method


I'm working on that, sometimes I have to suck it up and go with those lousy XXXcrosses.
At least I generated and learned full LSLL just for the cases that happens.


----------



## Y2k1 (Mar 30, 2017)

asacuber said:


> 698. When you are hailed in the community for abolishing F-Perms and thereby automatically abolishing DNF's
> 
> (spot the meme)


DID NOT FPERM!!!!111!1!!!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 30, 2017)

715. When you are annoyed 708 had nothing to do with Erik
716. When you want to get the dayan 1-6 for collection 
717. You remember when square-1 hardware was terrible
718. You start putting cubes into jars.


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 30, 2017)

719: when you try to develop an oll algset that forces there to be two opposite solved edges in the pll stage, reducing pll to only H, T, A, and E cases.
720: When you try to develop a method that compliments that algset
721: when you attempt to figure out how many algs would be necessary for said algset.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 30, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> 719: when you try to develop an oll algset that forces there to be two opposite solved edges in the pll stage, reducing pll to only H, T, A, and E cases.
> 720: When you try to develop a method that compliments that algset
> 721: when you attempt to figure out how many algs would be necessary for said algset.


If you mean something like OLLEP, that wouldn't include a T perm. EP isn't solved in a T perm. Also recognition would be worse than my normal PLL recognition (pretty bad!)


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 30, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> If you mean something like OLLEP, that wouldn't include a T perm. EP isn't solved in a T perm. Also recognition would be worse than my normal PLL recognition (pretty bad!)


I said two solved edges, not all four. with two, a T perm is completely possible. Also, if there were 5 cases instead of 21, your recognition would actually drastically improve, which is the whole reason I thought of it in the first place. If you meant OLL recognition, that is to be expected.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 31, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> I said two solved edges, not all four. with two, a T perm is completely possible. Also, if there were 5 cases instead of 21, your recognition would actually drastically improve, which is the whole reason I thought of it in the first place. If you meant OLL recognition, that is to be expected.


You can also get an F perm or a Z perm then.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Mar 31, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> You can also get an F perm or a Z perm then.


And N perms. Eww...


----------



## Anonymous696969 (Mar 31, 2017)

39. When you get detention because you were solving a 13x13 in class (may or may not have been me)
40. When over 1/2 your life has been spent cubing (may or may not have been me)
41. You sob, cry, and go into depression when one of your cubes pop, break, or get really dirty
42. When your cubing at a wedding while the bride and groom kiss


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 31, 2017)

Anonymous696969 said:


> 39. When you get detention because you were solving a 13x13 in class (may or may not have been me)
> 40. When over 1/2 your life has been spent cubing (may or may not have been me)
> 41. You sob, cry, and go into depression when one of your cubes pop, break, or get really dirty
> 42. When your cubing at a wedding while the bride and groom kiss


726 when you can no longer read numbers
Nah jk
726. When there are fewer and fewer subsets available for you to learn.
727. When cubing time takes away your sleeping/studying time
728. You continually have flashbacks on when you averaged significantly slower for that event.


----------



## VenomCubing (Mar 31, 2017)

729: when you can live off of competition prize money.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Mar 31, 2017)

730. When solve beginners method on your first cube because it brings back memories.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Mar 31, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 730. When solve beginners method on your first cube because it brings back memories.


731. When you solve your first cube every (June 25th) to commemorate your cubing anniversary (I've done this 4 times)


----------



## Tycubing (Mar 31, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 731. When you solve your first cube every (June 25th) to commemorate your cubing anniversary (I've done this 4 times)


I do this cuz it's my birthday


----------



## VenomCubing (Apr 1, 2017)

my cubing anniversary just happens to be 3 days before my birthday. (Christmas eve lol.)


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 1, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 731. When you solve your first cube every (June 25th) to commemorate your cubing anniversary (I've done this 4 times)


732. You solve on 6/25 to commemorate Mitch


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 1, 2017)

tx789 said:


> That's only just over a year ago or so.


Dude, that was early, late 2015.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 1, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Dude, that was early, late 2015.


That's not that long ago


----------



## Daniel252 (Apr 1, 2017)

733 When you give your cubes nicknames


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 1, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> That's not that long ago



Pick any random comp. Look at the WCA id's of the people that have registered. Do you not see how little 2015 people show up? And if you have been cubing two yrs that is too long.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 1, 2017)

734. When you know felikes rice pudding recipe.


----------



## tx789 (Apr 1, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Dude, that was early, late 2015.



I have been cubing seen 2009, I remember the GuHong coming out. My first speedcube was an F-II. Early 2015 in terms of cubing to me isn't that long ago. 




735. When only a few years of cubing feels like much longer. Due to the amount of practice you do.


----------



## DTCuber (Apr 2, 2017)

736. You know what this is.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 2, 2017)

DTCuber said:


> 736. You know what this is.[/QUOTE/]
> 737. When you click that link
> 738. When you actually buy stickers from the cubicle or speedcubeshop
> 739. When you have already bought the weilong gts2
> 740. When you also bought a moyu skewb m and an moyu mofang jiaoshi MF5 on the same day


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 2, 2017)

741. When you like the glitch above
742. When you know how it happened 
743. When you realise you post multiple signs at once when most post one it seems

But I definitely think we can do it so why don't you keep posting


----------



## 1973486 (Apr 2, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 741. When you like the glitch above
> 742. When you know how it happened



Then you know that it's not a glitch.


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 2, 2017)

744.When you actually learned the T-perm without touching a cube-me


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 2, 2017)

745.when you get a 4 every week
746.when you teach your dad how to solve the cube
747. when you are like 15 times faster than him
748.when you have been cubing for over 10 years
749.when you had a WR 7.49 3x3 avg in 2013
750. when you get very popular with one youtube name (fazrulz1) then change it and keep cubing long enough after that to not be know as that name anymore.

all Feliks


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 2, 2017)

751. when you have had a clover cube for 6 months and have scrambled/solved it once
752.when you have more cubes than youtube subs
753. when you have a WR 7.53 3x3 avg in 2012 (fazzy), while the NR in greece is 7.82 5 yrs later


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 2, 2017)

cmon guys 247 to go


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 2, 2017)

754. When your number two trips to the bathroom take way longer than they should because you have a spare 3x3 sitting on the back of toilet.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 3, 2017)

755. When your mum taught you how to solve a cube 
756. When you now dislike her method and refer to it as FLOPOP face, layer, orientate cross, permute cross, orientate corners, permute corners
757. When you are five times faster than her


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 3, 2017)

758. When you write a blog comparing speedsolving to another hobby of yours http://aminoapps.com/page/smash/890630/smash-vs-speedsolving


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 3, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> 758. When you write a blog comparing speedsolving to another hobby of yours http://aminoapps.com/page/smash/890630/smash-vs-speedsolving


759. When you read this blog and enjoy it.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 3, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 759. When you read this blog and enjoy it.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 3, 2017)

Garrett C. said:


> 746.when you teach your dad how to solve the cube
> 747. when you are like 15 times faster than him
> all Feliks



That's me! I just recently taught my Dad how to solve the 2x2 and 3x3. He is doing great!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 3, 2017)

760. When you have a podcast - *all about speedcubing and how to improve - CornerTwist *

Check it out!
(good way to advertise)


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 3, 2017)

761. When you are walking your dog and doing OH.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 3, 2017)

762. When you put a picture on your profile on this forum
763. When it's a picture of you corner cutting at an angle which makes it look like it has popped


----------



## Daniel252 (Apr 3, 2017)

764. When you have all the colour schemes of a cube just for collectors sake.
765. When your parents get mad when you get another cube.
766. When the whole school knows who you are because you cube and they got impressed.
767. When you have a black 13x13 and a white 13x13 just because.
768. When you go to the washroom for an extra 20 minutes because you brought a cube.
769. When you go SCS, TheCubicle, and CubeDepot every hour just to make you happy.
770. When you know full OLL and have it in muscle memory.
771. When you know full PLL and have it in muscle memory.
772. When you realize that 95% of these posts in this thread starts with "when".
773. When you have at least 10 3x3s.
774. When you also realize that 75% of these posts start with "when you".
775. At dinner you cube while you eat.
776. When your teacher teaches about 3-d shapes and you think about cubes.
777. When you cube anytime you get the chance to.


----------



## VenomCubing (Apr 4, 2017)

778: When a non-cuber walks up to you, claiming to use the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon method, and for more than a year afterwards, you try to make a method deserving of such a title. However, when you finally do make a decent method, you forget all about the whole "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" thing, and name it the "GS Method", and only realize you could've called it the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon method after you've posted the method proposal on speedsolving forums, and now are in the process of making another method to fit the name "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" just to get the entire mess off of your chest. 

100% true story happening to me right now.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 4, 2017)

779. When you can't wait for the "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" method so you can learn it.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 4, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> 758. When you write a blog comparing speedsolving to another hobby of yours http://aminoapps.com/page/smash/890630/smash-vs-speedsolving



Just read it. Really cool and well-written, and thanks for the mention!


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 4, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 763. When it's a picture of you corner cutting at an angle which makes it look like it has popped


LOL.....that was my old Zhanchi I was using last year. Maybe I could update it with my Valk 3.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 4, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> LOL.....that was my old Zhanchi I was using last year. Maybe I could update it with my Valk 3.


Talking of zhanchis
780. You tension and lube your two old zhanchis even though
One has torpedo's the other does not
They are both slow...
781. You think aolongs are rubbish until you tension it.
I used to keep my cubes on extremely loose tensions
782. When you then get a sub 15 after it when previously you struggled to get sub20
783. When even the forum thinks you've been cubing too long as it says '503 error service unavailable'
784. When you're tempted to do the quote glitch again


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 4, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Talking of zhanchis
> 780. You tension and lube your two old zhanchis even though
> One has torpedo's the other does not
> They are both slow...
> ...



785. When you still use a Zhanchi as your main.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

786. You practice OH even when you are eating lunch.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> 786. You practice OH even when you are eating lunch.


I do life with one hand and OH with the other. Glad I switched to my non-dominant hand for OH back when I was a nub!

e: still am a nub


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 4, 2017)

787. When you take out the magnets of your moyu magnetic pyra so you can put them in your guanpo


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 4, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Just read it. Really cool and well-written, and thanks for the mention!


Thanks. There's a lot more where that came from.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

788. When you REALLY want to get the final post in this thread
789. When you realize that the number of WCA competitors has tripled in the last 4 years
790. When you developed some general code to help you deal with Rubik's cube times and averages
791. When you want to make a program to simulate a competition
792. When you actually start to make said program
793. When you sell it to Garrett Webster so he can win all the bets on competitions
794. When you still actually care about competitions after being to eleven
795. When you were ten years old at your first competition, before that was normal
796. When you made the second round at a competition with a sup-20 average, back when that was normal
797. When you really think you can come up with 203 more reasons
798. When your first competition was more than 4 years ago (I just joined the club!)
799. When you honestly don't really buy the #analysis that the single WR will be sub-4 by 2020
800. When you remember the controversy of V-Cube vs CBC vs MMAP vs X-Cube
801. When you start doubting your ability to produce 199 more reasons.
802. When you realize how stupid this this thread is because the internet hates working together so much that it can't even f***ing count without messing it up
803. When your WCA ID doesn't start with 201
804. When you casually break the Oceanic record at your first competition.
805. When you accidently the whole database
806. When you learned full CFOP from a book by Dan Harris (who??)
807. When, because of that, all your algs are horribly outdated
808. When you don't like how M is down and M' is up.
809. When you managed to find a cubic void cube
810. When you've finally realized that most non-WCA puzzles are non-WCA for a good reason and are actually dumb
811. When you win Worlds 3 times in a row (rooting for Feliks because I worshipped him back when I was a nub)
812. When you still are a nub
813. When you remember Chris's in depth tutorial on how to be a nub like a pro.
814. When you remember his WR controversy
815. When you remember Marcin's 41/41
816. When you want it to be broken already
817. When you win 90% of competitions (hi Feliks)
818. When you are ACTUALLY fazt
819. When you realize you aren't really going to get 200 in one post
820. When you are satisfied with yourself for getting the most reasons in one post (it's called winning)


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 4, 2017)

821. When you wonder if we can get to 2,000 reasons
822. When your mom bets you $5 that you'll still be cubing in a year and you win the bet.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 4, 2017)

823. When you wonder how long it took @JustinTimeCuber to think of 30 signs.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 4, 2017)

824. When you put reading through the whole thread on your to do list


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 4, 2017)

825. When you CREATE a to-do list because of this idea, and put re-writing this thread in one post on it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 5, 2017)

826. When everyone in your town knows you as "Rubiks guy".


----------



## VenomCubing (Apr 5, 2017)

827: when you get a pb, say, "I'm definitely not going to break this one anytime soon", and then break it your very next solve.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 5, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> 827: when you get a pb, say, "I'm definitely not going to break this one anytime soon", and then break it your very next solve.


That probably happens more to the n00bz, like

OH BOIIII I GOT IT IN UNDERZ A MINIUTE!1!!!1! 59.78
next solve is 55.18


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 6, 2017)

828. When you constantly break your pb even though you're not a nub.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Apr 6, 2017)

829. When some call you by the name: "Rubik's".


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 7, 2017)

830: When you remember the olden days when Chris Tran wasn't making magnetic and/or boron-treated cubes.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 7, 2017)

831. When cubers waste their time reading and posting on this thread........ instead of practicing.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 7, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> 831. When cubers waste their time reading and posting on this thread........ instead of practicing.8


832. When you practice OH while posting on this thread


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 832. When you practice OH while posting on this thread


And you type OH too????????????


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 832. When you practice OH while posting on this thread


833. When u are mad that someone either didn't read the whole thread or has copied you
834. When u are mad that I just rephrased some other posts


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 7, 2017)

These are not reasons.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 7, 2017)

835. When you do the F perm.


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 7, 2017)

836. when you actually spend 50 dollars on a cube (m cubes)


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 7, 2017)

837. when you learn dgll and get down to avging 6.45 secs on 3x3 with it.
woah... i just realized something... zeroing=dgll!!!!!


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 7, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> And you type OH too????????????


no i did not do that but i most certainly could do OH while typing on theis thread


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 8, 2017)

838. When you look at the time and think about old WRs.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 8, 2017)

839. When you get up on a weekend and cube before you get out of bed.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 8, 2017)

840. When you solve your bed each morning.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 8, 2017)

841. When you did it with out lights on.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 8, 2017)

842. When you experience massive piece separation.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 9, 2017)

843. When the last 4 are by the same two people.
844. When you know OLL, but use ZZ
845. When you don't even know if 844 is a repeat from you.
846. When people already know that you did 844
847. When you can make two refrences to 844 in a row
848. When it becomes three.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 9, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 843. When the last 4 are by the same two people.
> 844. When you know OLL, but use ZZ
> 845. When you don't even know if 844 is a repeat from you.
> 846. When people already know that you did 844
> ...


What do any of these even have to do with cubing to long?


----------



## 1973486 (Apr 9, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> What do any of these even have to do with cubing to long?



I think 844 does, not the rest


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 9, 2017)

I can tell you a reason why all of them are.

843. You and JustinTimeCuber go on speedsolving so much that me and him have the last 4
you know 844.
845. You have put too many reasons to rember them all
846. You rave too much on speedsolving
847. You have been cubing too long because you make references to things you have done
848. Basically 847.

#GetRektRcuber123


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 9, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I can tell you a reason why all of them are.
> 
> 843. You and JustinTimeCuber go on speedsolving so much that me and him have the last 4
> you know 844.
> ...


I can tell that at least for me the more I am on speedsolving the less I cube...


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 9, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> I can tell that at least for me the more I am on speedsolving the less I cube...


I go on whenever ive done all the WCA events and Im board.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 9, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> I go on whenever ive done all the WCA events and Im board.


I just check the forum periodically, but just for brief periods each time, and don't reply to that many threads unless they pertain to something I'm personally interested in. I might take two 2-minute Internet-checking breaks during an ao50.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 10, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> I just check the forum periodically, but just for brief periods each time, and don't reply to that many threads unless they pertain to something I'm personally interested in. I might take two 2-minute Internet-checking breaks during an ao50.


I almost never cube these days, but I'll visit here every now and again.


----------



## VenomCubing (Apr 11, 2017)

849: When you were cubing before the stickerless cube ban.
850: When Feliks wants *your *autograph.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2017)

VenomCubing said:


> 849: When you were cubing before the stickerless cube ban.
> 850: When Feliks wants *your *autograph.


And soon all my mains shall be stickerless
851. you remember when you liked the zhanchi
852. When you eventually chose zhanchi over sulong as first speedcube

Now it's MF3RS FTW


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 11, 2017)

853. When you think all these new cubers have it too easy.



cuber314159 said:


> 852. When you eventually chose zhanchi over sulong as first speedcube



854. When you remember when the SuLong didn't exist.


----------



## Ksh13 (Apr 11, 2017)

855. When you have a super average


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> 853. When you think all these new cubers have it too easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 854. When you remember when the SuLong didn't exist.


856. when you thought everyone had better cubes than you
857. when they have all given up and you are now way faster than them
858. when you remember being amazed at the fangshi shaungren
859. and even more so at the aolong v2


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 11, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 859. and even more so at the aolong v2



860. When you remember being disgusted by the AoLong V2 old batch.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 11, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> 860. When you remember being disgusted by the AoLong V2 old batch.


861. when you got an aolong that was probably a fake of amazon, loosened the tensions and it exploded all across the room
I never found three of the pieces  
862. when you then bought another aolong and it was 54.5mm (amazon again)- it did not say mini aolong if i recall correctly
863. when you beat DGcubes at something: I got all my 3x3x3s correct blindfolded


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 11, 2017)

864. If you remember when Feliks was constantly breaking his own 3x3 WRs.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 11, 2017)

865. When your parents take away your cubes for punishments


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 11, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 865. When your parents take away your cubes for punishments


866. When even your parents know that that is way to big of a punishment.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 11, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 863. when you beat DGcubes at something


So basically all day for me 
@DGCubes


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 11, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> So basically all day for me
> @DGCubes



Let me know when you git gud at non-3x3 events. 

Is it hot in here? Because you just got roasted.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 11, 2017)

877. When u can use NISS in speedsolves


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 11, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Let me know when you git gud at non-3x3 events.
> 
> Is it hot in here? Because you just got roasted.







Last time I checked, 2x2 is a non-3x3 event. 

e: try to spot where I change the subject of a sentence in the middle of the sentence and it messes up the conjugation of 'be' that I used.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 11, 2017)

878. When you get into unnecessary flame wars with big YouCubers
879. When you use the term "YouCubers".


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 12, 2017)

I was just thinking what it would take to get the 1000th post. You would have to post pretty early on and include all the reasons right up to 1000. It's up to whoever makes the largest post


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 12, 2017)

880. When you snipe 1000
881. When you stay up to make sure you get it
882. When you write 118 more posts to get it 
1000. JK


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 12, 2017)

Well guys, you KNOW you have been cubing for too long when you stay up to make sure you get it!
You know you've been cubing for to long when you snipe 1000
You know you've been cubing for to long when it becomes three
You know you've been cubing for to long when you know people already did 844
And the best reason...
You know you've been cubing for to long basically 847

And that's not even the beginning


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 12, 2017)

884. You drink Maru lube for breakfast


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 884. You drink Maru lube for breakfast


And eat a Valk for lunch


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 12, 2017)

885. You remember when CubingWorldTV covered the Indiana 2014 3x3 finals live.
886. You remember that it was Kennan, Kevin, Lucas, and Drew.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 12, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 884. You drink Maru lube for breakfast


888. When you know this is a repeat.


----------



## DhruvA (Apr 12, 2017)

889. When you fall asleep, wake up and find yourself sleeping on your main 3x3.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 12, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> 889. When you fall asleep, wake up and find yourself sleeping on your main 3x3.


890. When u fall asleep wake up and find yourself sleeping with your main 3x3


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 12, 2017)

891. When you have giving up video games because of cubing.
892. When you have a detailed list of how each lube feels in every one of your cubes.
893. When you fall asleep with a scrambled cube and wake up with it solved.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 12, 2017)

894. When you think of BH as the Blind method rather then Base Height.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 12, 2017)

894. When u break a World Record in an event u don't practice


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 12, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Last time I checked, 2x2 is a non-3x3 event.
> 
> e: try to spot where I change the subject of a sentence in the middle of the sentence and it messes up the conjugation of 'be' that I used.


 Try doing 5BLD faster then DG.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 12, 2017)

896. When you arn't the only one who messes up the numbers


Rcuber123 said:


> 894. When u break a World Record in an event u don't practice


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 12, 2017)

897. When you have to build a storage room to put your cubes in.
898. When you have a computer just for cubing stuff. 
899. If you know full ZBLL and full ZZ-CT.
900. When you're 100 reasons away from 1000.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 896. When you arn't the only one who messes up the numbers


To be fair u did post while I was writing....


----------



## Deezcuber (Apr 12, 2017)

901. When you teach your parents how to solve a cube


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 13, 2017)

902. When you cant remember the first time someone asked "Woahhhhhhh is that a rubix cube?????????? Woahhhhhh did you just solve it? what????"


----------



## unirox13 (Apr 13, 2017)

903. When you distract the kid in the wheelchair from his stressful doctors appointment by teaching him the basics of 3x3 beginners method while ya'll are both waiting for your doctor's appointments. Yes I obviously had my 3x3 with me. He was super stressed about his upcoming appointment and about 13 years old. I showed him the cube and just started chatting with him about it. He instantly got interested so I showed him how things worked and then a few basic moves of the beginners method. After he seemed interested I snagged a piece of paper of the desk and wrote down this website and a few others for getting good puzzles and finding algs and stuff. Hopefully he'll keep up with the hobby.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 13, 2017)

unirox13 said:


> 903. When you distract the kid in the wheelchair from his stressful doctors appointment by teaching him the basics of 3x3 beginners method while ya'll are both waiting for your doctor's appointments. Yes I obviously had my 3x3 with me. He was super stressed about his upcoming appointment and about 13 years old. I showed him the cube and just started chatting with him about it. He instantly got interested so I showed him how things worked and then a few basic moves of the beginners method. After he seemed interested I snagged a piece of paper of the desk and wrote down this website and a few others for getting good puzzles and finding algs and stuff. Hopefully he'll keep up with the hobby.


That turned from the common sentence-fragment style ("When you ...") to a freakin' novel.


----------



## sarvagya (Apr 13, 2017)

904.When you start dating your Gan Air cube.
905. When you spend 10 hours of your day everyday on speedsolving.com
906. When you realize that this is my first post in this forum.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 13, 2017)

907. When you were taught how to solve a cube. And are now 7 times faster than her
908. When the same person teaches your sister but she hates it when you try to tell her to solve centres first on 4*4
909. When your dad refuses to have anything to do with cubes because you talk about them to much


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 13, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 907. When you were taught how to solve a cube. And are now 7 times faster than her


This really happened with me.My friend who challenged me to solve the cube(he couldn't at that time) is now messing up with beginner's method with 200 secs PB and 300 secs Ao12(really!!!!trust me!!!its true!!!!) and me,33.69 secs PB and 45 secs Ao12.So thats around a little more than 6 times faster.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

910. When your brain has automatic short responses to questions like, "YOU CAN SOLVE THAT?!? WHAAATTT?!!".


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

911. When you make a dating site for cubers.

(RUR'U'Cubers.com maybe?)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

912. When you start a class on how to solve the cube.

(500th post!)


----------



## T Cubed (Apr 13, 2017)

913. When you write anything to get to 1000 reasons you have been cubing too long


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 13, 2017)

91.3 percent, let's do it!


----------



## T Cubed (Apr 13, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> 91.3 percent, let's do it!


Bruh


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 13, 2017)

T Cubed said:


> Bruh


What?


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 13, 2017)

914: +WombatWarrior17
When you don't even have Dr who as a profile pic because you love cubing so much.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 914: +WombatWarrior17
> When you don't even have Dr who as a profile pic because you love cubing so much.


Yep...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

915. When you have to decide between cubing and your favorite show but compromise and do both.

(Literally cubing and watching Doctor Who right now).


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 13, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> 91.3 percent, let's do it!


916. When you write that we are a percentage of the way there, 91.6%


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 13, 2017)

917.when you buy a bunch of guanlongs becuz ur so old, once u drop a cube, youd rather use the next cube than bend down to pick it up.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

918. When you buy at least 500 cubes just for a mosaic.


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 13, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 917. When you buy at least 500 cubes just for a mosaic.


 *cough* *sputter* crazy *cough* bad *hack* cuber *cough*


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 13, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 915. When you have to decide between cubing and your favorite show but compromise and do both.


919. When you magnetized your thunderclap when watching Dr Who.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

920. When you solve a 7x7 with your feet.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 13, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 919. When you solve a 7x7 with your feet.


Frank Morris can solve the 7x7x7 OF (One foot)
https://cube.garron.us/misc/frank_morris.htm


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 13, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 917. When you buy at least 500 cubes just for a mosaic.



There are two 917s. Maybe edit that and your other recent posts?


----------



## Garrett C. (Apr 13, 2017)

I GET 917 YOU WANNA GO WOMBAT WARRIOR????


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

lol, sorry! I fixed it.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 13, 2017)

921. When your brother needs help for math, you use 625 as an example so you can post it on this thread.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 13, 2017)

922. You have written several cubing-related programs.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 13, 2017)

923. When your whole family is sub 15.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 14, 2017)

924. When your parents get used to the sound of cubes clicking.

(Still waiting for that to happen).


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 14, 2017)

925. You make a spreadsheet filling it with your PB's with ao1000's in many events.
926. You get good times


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 14, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 925. You make a spreadsheet filling it with your PB's with ao1000's in many events.


I did this few days ago!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

927. When you've recorded all 165 3x3 ao50s you've done in 10 1/2 months.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 14, 2017)

928. You try to get online friend that share music interests into cubing. (Word for word)

Me:Have you ever heard about cubing?

Friend: I've heard about it. But I don't know what it is
Me:Cubing is the community of solving Rubik's cubes, for speed, lowest moves, solving bigger sized cubes and ect... Some people can even solve them blindfolded

Friend: Wow! I need to check it out! I like Rubik's Cubes
Me:




What I like most about it is the community, everyone is nice and friendly.

Friend:



that's good! I think that it is very successful if the community is friendly


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 14, 2017)

Basically half of these reasons are crap and shouldn't even count.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 14, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Basically half of these reasons are crap and shouldn't even count.


But let's count them anyway.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 14, 2017)

929. If you actually watched the 1980s Rubik's cube cartoon.


----------



## Skeansopolis (Apr 14, 2017)

930. Your fingers are bleeding


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 14, 2017)

931. When you realize that the color scheme on the WCA logo is wrong.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 14, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Basically half of these reasons are crap and shouldn't even count.


Lot better then your doing telling everyone what percent were at.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 14, 2017)

932. You bought the $5 million cube that Rubik's made


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 14, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 932. You bought the $5 million cube that Rubik's made


933. When you didn't buy it because it wasn't magnetized


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 15, 2017)

934. When you magnetize all your cubes, even your old Rubik's brand.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 15, 2017)

935. When you prefer non magnetized cubes because you like a "traditional" feeling.
936. When you can tell the difference between the mechanisms on pre-Guhong speed cubes.
937. You have given a cube to someone you know.
938. You have had dinner with other cubers after a competition.
939. You believe new cubers are spoiled with cube hardware these days.
940. You recognize people at competition because you remember them from the registration list.
941. You become one with the cube.
942. it annoys you when people say 56.5mm cubes are 56 or 57mm.
943. When you though of a reason that doesn't start with "when you" or "you".
944. When you remember that the 900s is when you start messing up before you get an Ao1000.
945. When you think you should have more reasons but you don't.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 15, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Lot better then *what *you*'re *doing*,* telling everyone what percent we*'re* at.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 15, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 935. When you prefer non magnetized cubes because you like a "traditional" feeling.
> 936. When you can tell the difference between the mechanisms on pre-Guhong speed cubes.
> 937. You have given a cube to someone you know.
> 938. You have had dinner with other cubers after a competition.
> ...


I'm one with the cube and the cube is with me

946. When u were so busy cubing u didn't have time to watch rogue one


----------



## FJT97 (Apr 15, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 931. When you realize that the color scheme on the WCA logo is wrong.


it isn't!?


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 15, 2017)

947. When you want older cubes because you think that newer cubed are an aesthetic tragedy because they don't have visually identical cubies.


----------



## DhruvA (Apr 15, 2017)

shadowslice e said:


> 947. When you want older cubes because you think that newer cubed are an aesthetic tragedy because they don't have visually identical cubies.


Just bought an aolong mini


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 15, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> Just bought an aolong mini


He meant older. Way older....


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 15, 2017)

FCM, 

Your am the Gramerest Hitler.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 15, 2017)

948. You thought of the number of magnets that need to go into a cube when you saw 48.


----------



## Skeansopolis (Apr 15, 2017)

949. When you realize that the CubingUSA Logo is ACTUALLY correct *cough* *cough* WCA *cough* *cough*
950. When you think that spending $30+ on a puzzle is worth it


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 15, 2017)

Skeansopolis said:


> 949. When you realize that the CubingUSA Logo is ACTUALLY correct *cough* *cough* WCA *cough* *cough*
> 950. When you think that spending $30+ on a puzzle is worth it


951. When you can list 5 places from memory that sell it for less
952. When you know the exact price of them

Something like this
You can get the valk for $19.99 at the cubicle.Us 

Oh well you can get it for $12.74 at priceangels.com and $14.35 at cubezz.com...


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 15, 2017)

953. You have thousands of algs that you printed out.

954. You learned all of them


----------



## Space Cat (Apr 15, 2017)

955. You DON'T keep algs taped onto the wall you don't think you'll learn

956. You know every alg set in every method

957. You also know every sub-set of those alg sets.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 16, 2017)

958. If you invented Petrus.
959. If you use Petrus.
960. If you're good with Petrus.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 16, 2017)

961. When you could invent your own method, or you could just use Petrus.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 17, 2017)

962:


JustinTimeCuber said:


> 61. When you could invent your own method, or you could just use Petrus.


You look at petrus as a mod for ZZ and came up with a cool variant (Do EO when making the 1x2x2)
963: You know about every cubing meme, dank or not.


----------



## Tycubing (Apr 17, 2017)

964. You know how to speak "cubing" so you can communicate at foreign competitions.

965. You use cubing terms when thinking of something to rhyme even when it has nothing to do with cubing (i.e. Petrus with tetris)

966. You remember when Mitch wasn't a meme


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 17, 2017)

967. When you go to a competition every weekend.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 17, 2017)

Tycubing said:


> 964. *You know how to speak "cubing" so you can communicate at foreign competitions.*
> 
> 965. You use cubing terms when thinking of something to rhyme even when it has nothing to do with cubing (i.e. Petrus with tetris)
> 
> 966. You remember when Mitch wasn't a meme


This is actually an interesting topic, so sometimes I go on ttw rooms (?) with Spanish-speaking cubers, and as I'm learning Spanish, I should also be learning the Spanish cuber lingo, maybe? A lot of things they just borrow from English sometimes, like "solve" and "avg", but they don't use a very specific verb to describe the act of solving a cube from what I've seen, mainly using the verb "hacer" (to do) in that context. Now other Spanish-speaking cubers are going to start a flame war with me on how atrociously I'm overgeneralizing.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 17, 2017)

968. When you invent an entire language just for cubers.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 17, 2017)

969. When you start a petition to fix the WCA logo.
970. If you sign that petition.
971. If you magnetize the 18cm 3x3.
972. If you magnetize Tony Fisher's 5 foot 3x3.
973. If you know it's actually 5' 1.7".
974. If you magnetize a nano cube.
975. If you do an Ao1000 every day.
976. If cubing is your job.
977. When you re-sticker a 13x13 because you were bored.
978. When you make a 3x3 out of Legos.
979. When you make a 3x3 out of food.
980. If you make a speech about how cubing relates to life.
981. If you actually snipe #1000.
982. If you solve a 17x17 with your feet.
983. You solve skewb one handed.
984. If you make ZBLL for megaminx.
985. When your collection is worth at least $500,000.
986. If you think we can get to 2000 reasons.
987. If you wright a blog about your life as a cuber.
988. You spend at least an hour coming up with reasons to get 1000.
989. You make a spherical 13x13.
990. You solve it every day.
991. If your birthday cake is always a Rubik's cube.
992. You get a 5 sec Ao5 on a zhachi.
993. When you have building full of cubes.
994. When you solve the brain cube.
995. When your house looks like a cube.
996. You make a stickerless 13x13.
997. You make a stickerless 17x17.
998. You make and solve a 7x7 void cube.
999. If you do an Ao1000 in all of the events you practice to celebrate.
1000. You actually get to 1000 reasons.


end of 1000 at post #555


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 17, 2017)

Halfway there guys!! Keep it up!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 17, 2017)

1001. You haven't been cubing for too long, SAVE YOURSELVES BEFORE ITS TOO LATE! (jk)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 17, 2017)

1002. When you sometimes spontaneously drop 40 seconds in an event without practicing (7x7)


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 17, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 1002. When you sometimes spontaneously drop 40 seconds in an event without practicing (7x7)


Yes, my 7*7 time dropped by about 2 minutes as I didn't practise for a few weeks but practised 5*5 alot
1003. When you wanted 1000
1004. When you make a thread that asks for 1000 signs you have been cubing too long
Sorry about the misscount the edit post thing is being annoying

1006. When you create this thread and let others upkeep it so you can cube 24/7- spiderdud3 I would like to think
1007. You think it might be a good idea to make a new thread entitled "another 1000 signs you've been cubing for far too long".
1008. You just find this thread and read all 28 pages of when you bla bla bla


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 17, 2017)

1009. When you waste time doing another 1000 signs.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 17, 2017)

1010. You thought you would be done Sune.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 17, 2017)

1011. When you remember when this thread started.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 17, 2017)

1012. When wcadb doesn't have your most 5 recent comps.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 17, 2017)

1013. When you propose to your girlfriend with Oskars treasure chest.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 17, 2017)

1014. When you just want this thread to die already


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 17, 2017)

1015:


YouCubing said:


> When you just want this thread to die already


When people who want it to die still post.


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 17, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1015:
> 
> When if you wanted it to die, you wouldn't post.


^this is why i want it to die
that's not a reason you've been cubing for too long
that's a statement with the word 'when' at the beginning


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 17, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> ^this is why i want it to die
> that's not a reason you've been cubing for too long
> that's a statement with the word 'when' at the beginning


We're just having fun.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 17, 2017)

1016. When you know how far we've come
1017. When you have read every post on this thread
1018. When you have followed through with this 
1019. When you are willing to follow through with this for another 3 months
1020. When you contemplate it as a break from school work, spring term has been first 1000 and now just before holidays end it's time to embark on the journey to 2000 
1021. You want 2000 signs
1022. You want to encourage people to post lots, it's not hard
Sign you've been cubing too long= post in this thread?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 18, 2017)

1023. When you can do an Ao12 in 4 minutes. *cough* Feliks *cough*


----------



## WalrusManInACan (Apr 18, 2017)

1024. When you don't have enough time to read every post on this because you're too busy making an average of 1,000


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 18, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1023. When you can do an Ao12 in 4 minutes. *cough* Feliks *cough*


1025. When you want to ask how wombatwarrior17 does the F2L case in his picture
1026. When you see your physics teachers initials and think of a cubing method
1027. When you think of the cubing method zz even though you don't know it yet
1028. You use cfop and are fast but try roux just four fun
1029. You think of learning zz just so you can do it just for fun like roux
1030. You can think of too many applications for subsets

Coll- corners of last layer
Cmll, cll are they not roughly the same, just could be more efficient


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1025. When you want to ask how wombatwarrior17 does the F2L case in his picture


(R U' R') d (R' U2 R) U2' (R' U R)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 18, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> (R U' R') d (R' U2 R) U2' (R' U R)


R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R' U R' is cool


----------



## Karl Ferber (Apr 18, 2017)

1031. When you do OH while you brush your teeth. 

1032. When your fingers start itching because they don't have a cube in them.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 18, 2017)

1033. When you start designing your own cubes.

1034. When you open your own cube company.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 19, 2017)

1035. When you make a cubing tv show.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 19, 2017)

1036. When you buy a OP Dayan 2x2 for $50.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 19, 2017)

1037. When the OP Dayan 2x2 is OP (Over priced, Over Powered)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 19, 2017)

If you were cubing for too long, you would already have a Dayan 2x2


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

1038: When you aren't a fan of the lack of cubing memes, and think we should popularize some of CP's many memes (half a skewb, the The Valk, a few others)

e: I'm personally a fan of the "the The Valk" meme, in case you haven't noticed yet


----------



## asacuber (Apr 20, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> If you were cubing for too long, you would already have a Dayan 2x2



That made me feel more bad, because I started cubing in december 2013, and literally WITNESSED the release of the Aolong v1 and the release of the NP Dayan in June(till then I could've bought both of them... sigh)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 20, 2017)

asacuber said:


> That made me feel more bad, because I started cubing in december 2013, and literally WITNESSED the release of the Aolong v1 and the release of the NP Dayan in June(till then I could've bought both of them... sigh)


Me deciding between the OP dayan(at the time just a dayan and a wittwo: all the best ppl use the dayan but CBC prefers the Wittwo so I'll get a wittwo...


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 20, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> If you were cubing for too long, you would already have a Dayan 2x2





tx789 said:


> 735. When only a few years of cubing feels like much longer. Due to the amount of practice you do.


----------



## Diamond Cubing (Apr 20, 2017)

You cube so much in History class that your teacher yells at you to put them away.


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 20, 2017)

1040: When you drive a rc car with one hand and do OH with the other.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

Diamond Cubing said:


> You cube so much in History class that your teacher yells at you to put them away.



1041: When you forget to put the number 1039 before your post.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 20, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 1038: When you aren't a fan of the lack of cubing memes, and think we should popularize some of CP's many memes (half a skewb, the The Valk, a few others)


1042. When you donate knees to Chris Olson.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 20, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1042. When you donate knees to Chris Olson.


Honestly I'd prefer to have both my knees, but if we can find two more people, we can donate half a knee each to Chris, and then he'd have knees and no one would have less than one and a half knees.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 20, 2017)

1043. When you build half a skewb.
1044. When you actually start calling "the The Valk".


----------



## Connor Hunter (Apr 21, 2017)

39: When you go to so much competitions you break the record for it


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 21, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1044.





Connor Hunter said:


> 39:



Seems legit.


----------



## YTCuber (Apr 21, 2017)

1046. When you practise BLD memo by learning all signs that you've been cubing for too long.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 21, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Seems legit.


1047: When you wonder if maybe this guy saw only the first page of the thread and it ended in 38.
(One help later)
Yup, it did indeed.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 22, 2017)

1048. You know the sign you have been cubing to long that was 100 spots ago and was yours.
(Bonus reasons if you know it of the top of your head.)


----------



## VenomCubing (Apr 22, 2017)

1049: when you get two 2x2 solves of the same exact time in a row.
1050: when what shocks you about it is the fact that it happened to you for 7x7 first.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 22, 2017)

1051. When using discount codes is hard at thecubicle.us because you know so many.
1052. When you have to think who's my favourite youcuber everyday for the above reason
1053. When you buy cubes everyday


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 22, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1043. When you build half a skewb.


1053. When you have 
5 and a half skewbs


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 22, 2017)

1054 When you buy an Alpha I for collecting purposes.


----------



## WalrusManInACan (Apr 22, 2017)

1055. When every time you get home you are excited to check new cubes on theCubicle or speedcubeshop and seeing a new cube is the high point of your day


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 22, 2017)

1056. When you get a sub-10 avg when doing slow solves.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 23, 2017)

1057. When you get a new profile picture.

How do you guys like mine?


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 23, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> How do you guys like mine?



Oooh, me gusta. Like the old one, but higher quality.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 23, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Oooh, me gusta. Like the old one, but higher quality.


Yeah, couldn't change it too much. Finally my Valk 3, after 2 years of my Zhanchi. 

I like yours too.


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 23, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> 1011. When you remember when this thread started.


It seems so long ago, yet it was only like a month ago!

EDIT: It was actually two months ago at the time of this post.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 23, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> It seems so long ago, yet it was only like a month ago!


Actually it was 2 months ago.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 23, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Actually it was 2 months ago.


Actually it's more like three months ago


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 23, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> Actually it's more like three months ago


Actually 4 months ago


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 23, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> Actually 4 months ago



Actually like 5 months ago


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

PuppyCube18 said:


> Actually like 5 months ago



Actually like 6 months ago


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 23, 2017)

This is definitely not spam


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok Guys lets keep going! WombatWarrior17 is right. I think it is exactly 2 months ago.


----------



## cuber314159 (Apr 23, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Ok Guys lets keep going! WombatWarrior17 is right. I think it is exactly 2 months ago.


 seem to remember February 14th
1058. When you spam with how long this thread has gone
1059. Before admitting wombatwarrior17 was closest
1060. When you then in slight annoyance spell remember wrong
1061. When you know how annoying it is when algs are typed wrong you have to correct it


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 23, 2017)

Feb. 23, 2017 

It will be a while until 2000.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

All this for nothing Just go to the first post to see when it started. This is the right time it started: Feb 23, 2017


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 23, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> All this for nothing Just go to the first post to see when it started. This is the right time it started: Feb 23, 2017


I guess I was right!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 23, 2017)

1062. If you remember when "race to sub 20" started.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 23, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I guess I was right!



Yep...I guess so


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 23, 2017)

1063. When you beat Felik's official 3x3 average.


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 24, 2017)

1064. When your first few cubes are discontinued on every store.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Apr 24, 2017)

1065. When you drop your cube off of a bridge.

1066. When you can get sub-1:00 on 7x7 easily.


----------



## Cuberious (Apr 24, 2017)

When all of your comments have to mention about Feliks Zemdegs


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 24, 2017)

Cuberious said:


> When all of your comments have to mention about Feliks Zemdegs



Number it please! And Jayden McNeill has the best sum of all ranks single an average.


----------



## Diamond Cubing (Apr 24, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Honestly I'd prefer to have both my knees, but if we can find two more people, we can donate half a knee each to Chris, and then he'd have knees and no one would have less than one and a half knees.


My grandfather had both of his knees replaced. Maybe they were donated to Chris.


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 24, 2017)

1068. When your dad learns 2x2, 3x3, and 4x4.


----------



## FireCuber (Apr 24, 2017)

1069. When your mom can solve the 9x9 before you can.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 24, 2017)

1070. If you actually want 10,000 signs.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 25, 2017)

1071. When you get a 10.70 last layer skip.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 25, 2017)

1072. When you've gotten 2 last layer skips in a row on multiple occasions.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 25, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Ahhhh does this thread really need to go on that long??
> 
> 1072. When you've gotten 2 last layer skips in a row on multiple occasions.


If we just do it as a casual thing it will be fine.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 25, 2017)

1073. When you force a last layer skip every solve.


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 25, 2017)

1074. When you force easier OLL's.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 25, 2017)

1075. When u make a subset called LOL
1076. When learn all of its algs


----------



## Luke8 (Apr 25, 2017)

The 1x1x1 algs are so difficult, especially the LOL sets.


----------



## Turn n' burn (Apr 25, 2017)

1077. When one of the first things you think about having landed that job... 
Is the amount of cubes you'll be able to afford.
1078. When you cubed before/after the interview.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Apr 25, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> 1075. When u make a subset called LOL
> 1076. When learn all of its algs


Well, there is already ZZ-LOL and it used to be my main OH method.


Turn n' burn said:


> 1077. When one of the first things you think about having landed that job...
> Is the amount of cubes you'll be able to afford.
> 1078. When you cubed before/after the interview.


1079. When they ask you your interests, so you spend 15 minutes discussing Kociemba's algorithm and IDA* search, and received the employment offer that afternoon.
1080. When you realize that the interview above happened almost 2 years ago.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Apr 25, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Ahhhh does this thread really need to go on that long??
> 
> 1072. When you've gotten 2 last layer skips in a row on multiple occasions.



I got 2 in the span of about 5-10 solves
Edit: forced btw


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 25, 2017)

1081. When you cube for two school variety shows in a row
1082. When the Rubik's Cube is the topic for your math fair project in 7th grade
1083. When cubing becomes something you bring up in conversation with literally anyone and everyone


----------



## Rcuber123 (Apr 25, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Ahhhh does this thread really need to go on that long??
> 
> 1072. When you've gotten 2 last layer skips in a row on multiple occasions.


1084. When u know that "getting lucky is not a crime".


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 25, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> 1072. When you've gotten 2 last layer skips in a row on multiple occasions.


1085. When you have got more then 5 LL skips (More with using WV and getting a PLL skip.)
1086. When two of them were with CFOP
1087. When you aren't surprised see a cube on someone's youtube avatar on a non-cubing related video.


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 25, 2017)

1088. When you started cubing before Max Park broke Feliks' 3x3 average record.

Too soon?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 25, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> 1088. When you started cubing before Max Park broke Feliks' 3x3 average record.
> 
> Too soon?


1089. When it's never too soon to reference a new WR.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 26, 2017)

1090. When you wonder why the "Rubik's Cube" wasn't named "Erno's Cube."


----------



## #CubingForPeace (Apr 26, 2017)

1091.When you change your initials to 'faz'.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 27, 2017)

1092. When you use ZZ for 3x3, Roux for SQ1, and Petrus for Pyra.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 27, 2017)

1093.


DGCubes said:


> 1072. When you've gotten 2 last layer skips in a row on multiple occasions.


 When DG doesn't get the MMAP reference


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Apr 30, 2017)

Did the thread die?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

1094. When you finally podium in an event that doesn't suck


----------



## CornerCutter (Apr 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Did the thread die?


1095. When you get tired of posting on this thread.


----------



## DGCubes (Apr 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Did the thread die?



It almost did...


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Apr 30, 2017)

Keep posting everyone! We have to get to 2,000!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

1096. When you break the 1982 world record by over 10 seconds and it's a bad solve.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Apr 30, 2017)

1097. When you were a judge to a NAR (and you feel so embarrassed seeing you mess up a little in the video)


----------



## Lebey (Apr 30, 2017)

1098. When you get a rubik's cube cake for your birthday


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 30, 2017)

1099. When you think magic should still be an event


----------



## Space Cat (May 1, 2017)

1100. When you realize that a lot of these are repeated
1101. When you realize that 1100 is a repeat
1102. When you predict every WR, NR, and CR for every event for the next 10 years


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> When you think magic should still be an event


1103: When you agree with JustAnotherGenericCuber.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 1, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1102: When you agree with JustAnotherGenericCuber.


Did you mean to type 1103?


----------



## CornerCutter (May 1, 2017)

Lebey said:


> 1098. When you get a rubik's cube cake for your birthday


I'm having that! I'll post a pic.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> I'm having that! I'll post a pic.


1104. When you already have had that two years ago.


----------



## Lebey (May 1, 2017)

1105. When you can't stop cubing while watching the final of game of Thrones


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

1106. When you have a picture of you holding to a cube and pointing at it with the other hand (Mimicking Faz) as you amazon profile pic. (For all you newer cubers http://thecubicle.us/images/yjguanlongb1.jpg . )


----------



## Lebey (May 1, 2017)

1107. When you start wondering if aliens may have discovered Rubik's Cube too.
1108. When you believe that aliens are playing with a physical 5D Rubik's cube .
1109. When you can't stop smiling while thinking that aliens have a very cool fingertricks because they have 10 fingers in each hand


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

1110. When you know someone who has more theories then Colorful Pockets (Lebey)
1111. When you wanted Chris Pratt to use ZBLL in his 3 min solve ( Anti-Sune R' U2 R U R' U' R)


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (May 1, 2017)

1112. When you have fun developing really bad algorithms (r U r' R U R' U' M' U R U2 r': best U-perm ever)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

TheSilverBeluga said:


> When you have fun developing really bad algorithms (r U r' R U R' U' M' U R U2 r': best U-perm ever)


1113: When you want to judge, but then you remember your J perm ( R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L)
1114: When you learned BLD when you used that alg, so you still use that one for BLD


----------



## cuber314159 (May 1, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1113: When you want to judge, but then you remember your J perm ( R U' L' U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L)
> 1114: When you learned BLD when you used that alg, so you still use that one for BLD


1115. When you look at bad algs : (R' S R u)6 is that an ok h perm?
1116. When you immediately tell your friend that h perm is M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 when he, averaging about one minute, discovers (M2 U)5 M2 U'


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

1117. When 1000 signs that you've been cubing for too long has turned into making up bad algs.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 1, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1117. When 1000 signs that you've been cubing for too long has turned into making up bad algs.


1118. When you are not pleased with the fact that you made no bad algs, you simply advertised ones you found.
1119. ADVERT: rubiks cube algos is an android app and it has loads of stupid algs for the plls and some good ones
1120. When you would like to say that you have nothing to do with making the app you just use it occasionally


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 1, 2017)

1121:


cuber314159 said:


> rubiks cube algos


 When this reminds you that you got a app to solve a cube for you and it contained algs for the 42 F2L cases and from all angles.


----------



## Lebey (May 2, 2017)

1122. When your wife looks very hot while trying to solve a megaminx for the first time.


----------



## Lebey (May 2, 2017)

1123.When the last thing you wanna do befor a major surgery is to try a multiBLD 
1124. When you get seventy and you tell your physicien that you have alzheimer because you can't remmeber some zbll algs
1125. When you wonder if your son is really your biologic child because he doesn't like Rubik's Cube


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 2, 2017)

1127. When you clean, tension, lube, and resticker all of your puzzles.


----------



## Lebey (May 2, 2017)

1128. When you wonder if we can teach monkeys how to solve twisty puzzles.


----------



## Lebey (May 2, 2017)

1129. When you start offring puzzles to kids you meet during competitions.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 2, 2017)

1126. When you spend all day brain storming what to put on here.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 2, 2017)

QUOTE="Mastermind2368, post: 1232785, member: 39615"]1126. When you spend all day brain storming what to put on here.
1131. When you send so long you lose couny of what else is being posted 
1132. When you want to say to a non cuber " even my pet monkey can solve this, why can't you"


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 4, 2017)

I think the thread might be dead.


----------



## FireCuber (May 4, 2017)

1133. When you get a new cube every other day.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 4, 2017)

1134. When there is a meme from each recent 3x3 wr


----------



## Parvizal (May 4, 2017)

1135. When the first thing you do when you get home is check your instagram for new cubing posts, then youtube, then twitter...


----------



## Matt11111 (May 5, 2017)

1136. When you realize it's perfectly reasonable for The Cubicle to start selling fidget cubes and spinners.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 5, 2017)

Matt11111 said:


> 1136. When you realize it's perfectly reasonable for The Cubicle to start selling fidget cubes and spinners.


Lol no it's not I think that's stupid


----------



## shadowslice e (May 5, 2017)

1137. When you know who mitch is


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 5, 2017)

1138. When you sign up for Multi BLD and have never even got more then all the edges for 3bld.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 5, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1138. When you sign up for Multi BLD and have never even got more then all the edges for 3bld.


if you're talking about yourself, please, for the love of god, practice.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 6, 2017)

1139. When you tell your dad you got a new PB of 6.43 and he says "still not sub-Mitch yet?"


----------



## cuber314159 (May 6, 2017)

1140. When you want us to go faster here
1141. When you want people to post more
1142. When you know you have been cubing too long
1143. When you want ordway persyn to start posting here again (he had 20% of the first 200 signs)
1144. When you have read 1145 signs you've been cubing too long
1145. When you want to read 855 more


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 6, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> if you're talking about yourself, please, for the love of god, practice.


When you do BLD and have an F2L pair far away from the solved spot.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 6, 2017)

1147. When you get very annoyed at people forgetting to number


Mastermind2368 said:


> When you do BLD and have an F2L pair far away from the solved spot.


1148. When you feel you have to do multiple signs per post to keep this going
1149. When you want the thread name changed
1150. When you have a BLD success ( I don't, should I learn?)
1151. When you attempt OHBLD 
1152. when you attempt BLD with feet


----------



## Lebey (May 6, 2017)

1153. When you advise smokers that cubing could help them to quit.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (May 7, 2017)

1154: When you skip every several meals for cubing


----------



## Luke8 (May 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1147. When you get very annoyed at people forgetting to number
> 1148. When you feel you have to do multiple signs per post to keep this going
> 1149. When you want the thread name changed
> 1150. When you have a BLD success ( I don't, should I learn?)
> ...



I just realized the numbers in your username are the first 6 digits of pi.

This is what I know from memory: 3.1415926535897932384626


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164 used to know more

1155. When the sub-10 barrier is finally in sight


----------



## Luke8 (May 7, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164 used to know more
> 
> 1155. When the sub-10 barrier is finally in sight



Awesome pi! And good luck on sub 10!


----------



## cuber314159 (May 7, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Awesome pi! And good luck on sub 10!


 I have done this before in the off topic discussion but I'll do it again: 3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938446095505822317253594081284811174502841027019385211055596446229489549303819644288109756659334461284756482337867831652712019091456485669234603486104543266482133936062602491033 is what I know from memory
1156. When you learn algs for fun
1157. WHen you can find a way to relate 296 digits of pi to cubes


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 7, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> This is what I know from memory: 3.1415926535897932384626


Lol I know only 6 more numbers, 433832

1158. When on G+ someone puts their PB and you see that this thread is one of their tabs


----------



## FireCuber (May 7, 2017)

1159. When everyone is reciting how much pi they know and not trying to get to 2000 signs you've been cubing to long.

Come on guys! Lets keep going!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 7, 2017)

1160.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## Lebey (May 7, 2017)

1161. When you re color neutral while eating m&m's.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 8, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1158. When on G+ someone puts their PB and you see that this thread is one of their tabs


Lol who would do that??? 
Definitely not me....


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 10, 2017)

1162. When you have gotten a 1 mover on 2x2.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 10, 2017)

1163. When you own a puzzle made by Nathan Wilson.


----------



## Matt11111 (May 10, 2017)

1164. When a guy in your advising brings a 3x3 to school, solves it during morning meeting, and you tell him, "Just wanted to point out that you took 4 algorithms to solve OLL and 3 for PLL when all you needed was a sexy sledge and a V perm," and another guy just pretended he was listening along when in reality everything I said just went in one ear and out the next.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 10, 2017)

1165. When you know the one look last layer alg for the above case
1166. When you try to work out the 1lll for the above case
1167. When you think of the chances that he used the rubbish alg from youcandotheube for the U perm
1168. When you tell people that F2 U M' U2 M U F2 is a horrendous algorithm
1169. When you want to compare it to the H perm alg you mentioned earlier: 6(R' S R u) 
1170. When you get annoyed at someone teaching a noob how to solve a cube with beginners method because you want to teach them sune + A and U perm
1171. you now dislike Rubik's for more then just bad cubes: popularising bad algs 
1172. You make a one page sheet explaining cube notation completely to a noob 
1173. You want to run house cubing at your school
1174. You actually run house cubing
1175. You thrash everyone at house cubing ( hopefully) ( go red house!!!)


----------



## Vilknir (May 10, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1165. When you know the one look last layer alg for the above case
> 1166. When you try to work out the 1lll for the above case
> 1167. When you think of the chances that he used the rubbish alg from youcandotheube for the U perm
> 1168. When you tell people that F2 U M' U2 M U F2 is a horrendous algorithm
> ...




This might be a stupid question but what is house cubing?


----------



## Matt11111 (May 10, 2017)

Vilknir said:


> This might be a stupid question but what is house cubing?


1176. When you think you know what it is but don't want to say anything because you don't want to come off as a cubing veteran who still knows next to nothing.

Solving the House Cube shape mod...?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 10, 2017)

@Matt11111 solve narrated by a cuber:
D F two R D prime, insert, Y prime F sexy F prime insert, pair and insert from the back left, Y prime triplesexy, antisune from the back right, U prime RB perm.

Got all that?


----------



## cuber314159 (May 10, 2017)

Vilknir said:


> This might be a stupid question but what is house cubing?


At my school they split us up into 4 houses and have competitions between the houses, house cubing is a house competition with cubing


----------



## Matt11111 (May 10, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> At my school they split us up into 4 houses and have competitions between the houses, house cubing is a house competition with cubing


Aha.


----------



## Luke8 (May 10, 2017)

1177. When you have more cubes than friends.
1178. When you have more sub 5's than friends on 3x3
1179. When you have more sub 4's than close family members
1180. When you have no friends because you cube so much, so to make yourself happy you make a cube pattern on your 13x13 that looks like a face and you actually talk to the cube and name it (that last reason is not me, just a thought).


----------



## teboecubes (May 10, 2017)

1181. When you know all 3x3s that have ever come out
1182. When you know all your PBs on every puzzle including non-WCA
1183. When you relate to all of these 1000+ signs
1184. When you get a sub-0 on 1x1
1185. When you have all cubes from 0x0 - 999x999, but since a 999x999 doesn't exist, you build it from scratch.
1186. When you post on this thread from experience.
1187. When you have a sub-1 on 3x3x3x3x3x3x3 lol
1188. When you know 1Look on 3x3 (43 quintillion+ algs)
1189. When you know what time to the nearest second Ernő Rubik invented the cube
1190. When you know every 3x3 WR ever
1191. When you actually think of 10+ signs in one post
1192. When you are sub-1 second on gigaminx
1193. When you have 1000000 cubes
1194. When you know the names of every person in the WCA database.
1195. When, if you don't have a cube with you, you do solves on an imaginary cube
1196. When no one knows your real name; they just call you "The Rubik's Cube Solver"
1197. When you legally change your name to "The Rubik's Cube Solver"
1198. When, in school, you're asked to find the volume of a 3x3x3 cube, you think of a Rubik's Cube
1199. When, in school again, you have to cube a certain number, you solve a cube that number of times
1200. You get to sign number 1200.


----------



## spiderdud3 (May 12, 2017)

damn guys... i never knew you guys could do this AIM FOR 2K!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (May 12, 2017)

spiderdud3 said:


> damn guys... i never knew you guys could do this AIM FOR 2K!


*makes thread*
*ignores for three months*
*checks back*
"dafaq just happened?"


----------



## Luke8 (May 12, 2017)

1201. When you started cubing, non of the records back then(world, continental, national, state, unofficial, etc.) still exist.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 12, 2017)

Lol the title change. Will it go to 3k next?


----------



## Luke8 (May 12, 2017)

1202. When you get a PB with a Rubik's Brand (almost happened for me lol).


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 12, 2017)

1203. When your PC's wallpaper is a cube. (Maybe I should really try that...)
1204. When your phone is loaded with cubing apps.
1205. When you blame your keyboard (specifically its spacebar) for missing your PB single by 0.x seconds.
1206. When megaminx gives you a headache, but you really like it. (Nice one, Luke8)
1207. When other people think that you are addicted to cubing and that it's ruining you.
1208. When the same people think that your grades are going down because the above mentioned addiction is diverting you 
away from your studies.
1209. When you actually think of believing them.
1210. When you try to come up with scientific explanations to prove that cubing improves your overall health (mental capability, hand-eye coordination, awareness, reflexes...) significantly.
1211. When you apply cotton mod on your 3x3 because your family members complained about a mysterious 'click-clacking' noise coming from your room.
1212. When you think of applying cotton-mod on your 3x3 after reading my post.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 12, 2017)

1213. When you sent a PM to the owner of this tread to change it to 2000 reasons why you have been cubing too long.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1213. When you sent a PM to the owner of this tread to change it to 2000 reasons why you have been cubing too long.


Now we know the inside info!

1214. When you have 600 posts! Yay!


----------



## Luke8 (May 12, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> 1211. When you apply cotton mod on your 3x3 because your family members complained about a mysterious 'click-clacking' noise coming from your room.
> 1212. When you think of applying cotton-mod on your 3x3 after reading my post.



Do cotton mods affect the cube performance?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 12, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> 1202. When you get a PB with a Rubik's Brand (almost happened for me lol).


I almost did that last night!


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 12, 2017)

1215. When you talk about cubing memes that you hear you family and friends start to say things like "sub Mitch", "mom I got a pb" or "just as my SD card runs out!"


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 12, 2017)

1216. When summer is just an excuse to grind algs and solves


----------



## cuber314159 (May 12, 2017)

1217. when your rubiks brand actually performs OK because you have modded it so much - @4Chan
1218. when you buy 8 MF3RS's
1219. when you know exactly where is best to get your 8 MF3RS's
1220. when you have to edit a post because someone posts while your writing
1221. when you are so active you cause others to have to edit their posts


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 12, 2017)

1219. When you buy 14 mf3rs and turn 12 of them into force cubes because your bored
1220. When you make a time lapse of you making them only to realize at the end that you forgot to hit the record button


----------



## YTCuber (May 12, 2017)

1221. When your Rubik's brand is your blind main (inspired by 1217.)
1222. When you solve two cubes at the same time
1223. When you always list things you already have done
1224. When you realize that that is not working for the next 776 reasons.


----------



## FireCuber (May 12, 2017)

I like how the owner of this tread changed it to "2000 reasons why you have been cubing too long".


----------



## cuber314159 (May 12, 2017)

The numbering is all wrong please fix


Underwatercuber said:


> 1219. When you buy 14 mf3rs and turn 12 of them into force cubes because your bored
> 
> 
> YTCuber said:
> ...


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 12, 2017)

1226. When you saw Fire Cubers date that he joined and know it is the same date as when this thread started.


----------



## FireCuber (May 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1226. When you saw Fire Cubers date that he joined and know it is the same date as when this thread started.



Thats cool! I didn't notice that until you said.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 13, 2017)

1229. When you are annoyed that the numberings not fixed

1230. When you work it out so that you can get it right

1231. When you are worried that sign 1997 will actually be sign 2000
1232. When you wonder whether it's happened elsewhere
1233. When you go back and check ( not me)
1234. When you have read 1234 signs you have been cubing too long


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 13, 2017)

1235. When you haven't read all 1234 post but you still think this thread is awesome


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 13, 2017)

1256. When you go on speedsolving in the middle of a comp.


----------



## Lebey (May 13, 2017)

1237. When in your car, there is a Rubik's cube hung on the view mirror.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 14, 2017)

Lebey said:


> 1237. When in your car, there is a Rubik's cube hung on the view mirror.


1238. When you buy so much cubes, you can't afford a car.


----------



## #CubingForPeace (May 14, 2017)

1239.When you worry if the sign no. 2017 is possible this year or not.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 14, 2017)

1240. When a comment of your's is on every video about cubing


----------



## cuber314159 (May 14, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> 1240. When a comment of your's is on every video about cubing


1241. When those comments consist of 'you're so slow'
1242. When you find yourself writing ' why did you not use ZBLL


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 14, 2017)

1243. When you critique solves saying, "You could have easily forced an LL skip there"
1244. When you could easily get a WR with corners first.
1245. When the cube starts inspecting you.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 14, 2017)

1246. When you force an F2l skip.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 14, 2017)

1247. When you have the first comment on Dan Brown's tutorial
1248. When you have the first comment on all of badmephisto's videos
1249. When you have the first comment on Stefan Pochmann's master magic tutorial.
1250. You starred in a Rubiks cube commercial in the 80's


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 14, 2017)

1251. When you hear Yellow submarine and think, "Thats a parody of the Master Magic song!"


----------



## FireCuber (May 14, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> 1247. When you have the first comment on Dan Brown's tutorial
> 1248. When you have the first comment on all of badmephisto's videos
> 1249. When you have the first comment on Stefan Pochmann's master magic tutorial.
> 1260. You starred in a Rubiks cube commercial in the 80's



Please fix the numbers. You put 1260. You have to put 1250.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 14, 2017)

I was typing on my phone.


----------



## FireCuber (May 14, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> I was typing on my phone.



Ok, I could see how you messed up since you were typing on your phone.

Thanks for fixing it


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 14, 2017)

Np


----------



## FireCuber (May 14, 2017)

1252. When someone says that this thread must be dead, but then someone else posts on it right after your post.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 15, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> 1252. When someone says that this thread must be dead, but then someone else posts on it right after your post.


Are you referring to me?


----------



## PuppyCube18 (May 15, 2017)

Looks like it.


----------



## FireCuber (May 15, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Are you referring to me?



Yes, kind of  A few people ask if the thread is dead so I made a "2000 reasons you've been cubing to long" post out of it


----------



## Lebey (May 15, 2017)

1253.when you fiancee warns you that she will not tolerate seeing your cubes during the honeymoon.


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 15, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> Do cotton mods affect the cube performance?


Not really. All that the cotton does is it reduces the noise. If you want to get into the scientific details click the spoiler below:


Spoiler



The sound is produced by the vibration of the pieces. As the vibration amplitude and frequency increases, so does the noise. 

When the pieces are empty, they will allow a more amplified vibration because of more free spaces inside them (the number of molecules are less). There will be a lot of space for their surfaces to vibrate.

But, when they are filled with cotton, their surfaces will be constrained by an outward force (a pressure acting on them from within). As the pressure increases, the sound produced will decrease.


----------



## Tabe (May 15, 2017)

IamSpeedcubing said:


> 1250. You starred in a Rubiks cube commercial in the 80's


Pics (or video) or it didn't happen


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 15, 2017)

1254. When you have as many pages as you have reasons on the first page.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 16, 2017)

1255. When you actually want Chris Tran to make a "scratch and sniff" cube.


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 16, 2017)

1256. When you keep track of every new cuber who registers on SpeedSolving.


----------



## spiderdud3 (May 16, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> I like how the owner of this tread changed it to "2000 reasons why you have been cubing too long".


why thank you


----------



## unirox13 (May 16, 2017)

1257. So, I was too cheap to buy flowers for Mother's Day. So instead, I made a beautiful flower bouquet pattern on my 11x11 for my Mom. She absolutely loved it, lol. In fact she cried when I brought it over and presented it to her before Mother's Day dinner this past Sunday.


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 17, 2017)

1258. When you bulk order heart cubes on Valentine's Day.
1259. When you buy your clothing from cubicle.us.
1260. When you use Cubicle cube covers as popcorn containers.



Spoiler



*XD*


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 17, 2017)

unirox13 said:


> 1257. So, I was too cheap to buy flowers for Mother's Day. So instead, I made a beautiful flower bouquet pattern on my 1261. 11x11 for my Mom. She absolutely loved it, lol. In fact she cried when I brought it over and presented it to her before Mother's Day dinner this past Sunday.


1261.When last year you made a flower on your 9x9 (Great minds think alike  )


----------



## YTCuber (May 18, 2017)

1262.: When you discover a pattern on a 3x3 and immidiately try it out on an 13x13


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 18, 2017)

Spoiler: MM pic






1263: When you had a MM for you profile pic on YT untill you changed it till this.
1264:When you got the gan Logo and put MM on instead of GAN ( True story.)


----------



## Hazel (May 18, 2017)

AwesomeARC said:


> 1256. When you keep track of every new cuber who registers on SpeedSolving.


I'm not sure if that's impressive or creepy


----------



## cuber314159 (May 18, 2017)

1265. when you get an average of 12 on 4x4x4 and it is sub 1:10 when you do not apply 10 of 12 to it but is not when you do
1266. when you start to dislike the convention because of that.
1267. when only a few weeks ago you got another one that was the other way round
1268. when you like the 10 of 12 system because of that.
1269. when you realise you don't need a warm up solve as your first 4x4x4 solve is sub 1
1270. when your 8 MF3RS's came
1271. when you choose faster delivery options for cubes


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 18, 2017)

1272: When you keep track of the dates that people join and you know that Fire Cuber joined feb 23 17 and cuber314159 joined december 20.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 18, 2017)

1273. When your starting to go insane because you won a boron gts v2 m from Chris tran a month and a half ago and he still has not shipped it :l


----------



## cuber314159 (May 18, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1272: When you keep track of the dates that people join and you know that Fire Cuber joined feb 23 17 and cuber314159 joined december 20.


1274. When you think that that's two points.
1275. You know mastermind2368 joined the day before you
1276. You know mastermind was last seen viewing the 6x6+ bldg rankings thread
1277. You know that mastermind2368 is a 13 year old male
1278. You know that mastermind2368 lives in home
1279. You have 2 accounts on this forum.
1280. You think this whole forum stalking thing may have gone a bit too far
1281. You preferred it when it was bad algs at around signs 1160-1180


----------



## DGCubes (May 18, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1279. You have 2 accounts on this forum.



1282. When you know that's against the rules.

Also lol, why is this thread still going?


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 19, 2017)

1283. When you look at this thread and you relate to EVERY. SINGLE. POST.


----------



## Luke8 (May 19, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 1273. When your starting to go insane because you won a boron gts v2 m from Chris tran a month and a half ago and he still has not shipped it :l



I got my Cosmic Valk 3 Antonie Edition today, exactly one month and one day after I ordered it.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 19, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> I got my Cosmic Valk 3 Antonie Edition today, exactly one month and one day after I ordered it.


He said it would be here within a week or two of me winning it... he has also responded to emails I have sent him asking if he has shipped it... he has said "I just finished the cube and I should be sending it in X amount of days" X being 2-4. I still don't have it. I swear if it's not here by the end of the month I am making a rant video


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 19, 2017)

Dr_Detonation said:


> 1283. When you look at this thread and you relate to EVERY. SINGLE. POST.


1284. When you know this is a repeat.
1285. When you know how many repeats there are.
1286. And when you know that is a repeat too.


----------



## Big Red (May 19, 2017)

These actually apply to me.

When 90% of your coworkers know you as that dude with the Rubiks cubes at his desk.
When you become enraged at the phrase "so is there a pattern to that?" or "can you tell me how to solve it?"
When you know full PLL but decide to learn Full Coll just for when you get a cross case.
When you decide to learn alternate PLL algs for big cubes.

If you know how to solve a square-1


----------



## AwesomeARC (May 19, 2017)

@Big Red

Numbers please.



Big Red said:


> These actually apply to me.
> 
> *1287. *When 90% of your coworkers know you as that dude with the Rubiks cubes at his desk.
> *1288. *When you become enraged at the phrase "so is there a pattern to that?" or "can you tell me how to solve it?"
> ...



1292. When you dedicate your life to solving a 100x100.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 19, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> 1282. When you know that's against the rules.
> 
> Also lol, why is this thread still going?


I have not used that account in months and I forgot the password I think.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 19, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1284. When you know this is a repeat.


1293: When you were about to say that, but the person who likes cubing more the Rose has already said it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 21, 2017)

1294. When you constantly remind people to keep posting.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 21, 2017)

1295. When you convince your 8yr old non cuber brother to get a Moyu Fidget spinner.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 21, 2017)

1296. When you think wombatwarrior17 is slacking and not posting enough.
1297. When you think the same for maatermind2368. 
1298. When you think that you are not posting enough signs here. 
1299. When you know the numbers in the two last posters names off by heart 
1300. When you want ordway persyn to start posting on this thread again.
1301. When you still remember his posts.
1302. When you comment on how newer cubers have it easy but newer posters in this thread don't as they are more likely to repeat if they have not read them all
1303. When you have read 1303 signs you've been cubing to long and don't admit you have.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 21, 2017)

1304. You critique Feliks' solves
1305. Feliks watches your walkthroughs


----------



## Lebey (May 21, 2017)

1306. When buying a valk3 was the best 20 bucks you've ever spent.
1307. When you've said something like this a lest 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 21, 2017)

1308. When you bough another thunder clap and 50 N35's to make a thunderclap M even though it is an out dated cube.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 22, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1296. When you think wombatwarrior17 is slacking and not posting enough.


Sorry, I've been busy.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 22, 2017)

1309. When you get mad at yourself for not posting more.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 22, 2017)

1310. When you have more posts then WobatWarrior17 and he has been on here longer.


----------



## Lebey (May 22, 2017)

1311.when you realy think that the Rubik's cube deserved a place in the voyager golden record.


----------



## the super cuber (May 22, 2017)

1312. When you have over 150 3x3s and are not the owner of a cube store (Cause of MBLD )


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 22, 2017)

1313. When you have no friends because of cubing. (At least I hope that's why I have no friends.)


----------



## TwistAL (May 22, 2017)

1314. When you don't need a fidget spinner because there's always a cube in your hands.
(I don't know if that one was repeated or not. First post here)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 22, 2017)

1315. When you have more pages than reasons on the first page.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 22, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1310. When you have more posts then WobatWarrior17 and he has been on here longer.


1316. When you care about this
Edit: forgot to number


----------



## Lebey (May 23, 2017)

1317. You d ve tried to teach your inmates how to solve a Rubik's cube.


----------



## Diamond Cubing (May 23, 2017)

1318. You use your Rubik's Clock to tell what time it is.


----------



## TheCubester (May 23, 2017)

1319. You use a mini Zhanchi for OH


----------



## spiderdud3 (May 23, 2017)

1320: when your entire computer is covered in old stickers


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 24, 2017)

1321: when you write another line of reasons why you've been cubing for too long 

Not


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 24, 2017)

1322. When you do 13x13 team BLD.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 25, 2017)

1323. When you consider yourself as the guardian of this thread because you've saved it multiple times.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 26, 2017)

It's dying again......


----------



## gavinz (May 26, 2017)

1324: By the time we get to 2000 you've been cubing for years


----------



## gavinz (May 26, 2017)

1325: When all you do is look at videos about cubing
1326: When most your bookmarks are about cubing
1327: When you want to buy every single cube and every single new/good one that comes out
1328: When you can't wait for a new cube
1329: When you buy a cube every month
1330: When your cube collects dust
1331: When your friends hate get sick of you doing it over and over again
1332: When you try to play with a cube every moment
1333: When you can't stop fidgeting
1334: When you stuff more than 3 cubes in your pockets



1335: When you are on speedsolving.com in class and trying to think of ideas


----------



## Luke8 (May 26, 2017)

I think a good goal is 1500, 2000 is impossible. And don't say nothing is impossible. Somehow, I know someone will though.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

1336. When you organize a WCA competition
1337. When you organize your cubing desk. (Get rid of junk - papers, cubeboxes, etc.)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 26, 2017)

Luke8 said:


> I think a good goal is 1500, 2000 is impossible. And don't say nothing is impossible. Somehow, I know someone will though.


Nothing is impossible.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 26, 2017)

1338. When you don't need a fidget spinner, you have a 3x3


----------



## Luke8 (May 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Nothing is impossible.



Called it!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (May 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> It's dying again......


GOOD!!


----------



## Lebey (May 26, 2017)

1339. When you've bought puzzles from every existing online shop.
1340. Unboxings are not exciting anymore.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 26, 2017)

1341. When you come back from camp to see that this thread is not dead because of WombatWarrior17.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 26, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1341. When you come back from camp to see that this thread is not dead because of WombatWarrior17.


I guess I am the guardian of this thread!


----------



## CornerCutter (May 26, 2017)

1342. When you like the Tips of pyraminx.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 26, 2017)

1343. When you think they should make a Chris Pratt movie about "Guardians of the thread."


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 26, 2017)

1346. When you make a mosaic instead of taking a picture.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 26, 2017)

1350. If you cringe when you see the WCA logo.
1351. If you know why I cringe.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (May 26, 2017)

Neebah said:


> 1348. When your first cube was a rubiks brand with the old logo



That was me


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 26, 2017)

What I think of this thread:


----------



## biscuit (May 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1313. When you have no friends because of cubing. (At least I hope that's why I have no friends.)



That's why i have friends...


----------



## #CubingForPeace (May 27, 2017)

biscuit said:


> That's why i have friends...


Me too


----------



## cuber314159 (May 27, 2017)

1352.. when you don't think posts here should be liked
1353. When you want a dislike button
1354. When you don't want a dislike button
1355. When you would not mind moderators removing threads instead of moving them.
1356. When you think this should now move to the off topic discussion
1357. You have one post on this thread
1358. You have two posta on this thread
1359. You have three posts on this thread
1360. You have four posts on this thread
...
...
...
2000. You have six hundred and forty four posts on this thread
Guess we need another name change?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 27, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1352.. when you don't think posts here should be liked
> 1353. When you want a dislike button
> 1354. When you don't want a dislike button
> 1355. When you would not mind moderators removing threads instead of moving them.
> ...


1357. When you actually do want a dislike button


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 27, 2017)

1362. When even the person trying to keep this thread alive (me) is getting tired of it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 27, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> 1357. When you actually do want a dislike button


Wrong number.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 27, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wrong number.


Nah I just skipped the irrelevant ones


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 27, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Nah I just skipped the irrelevant ones


Lol!


----------



## gavinz (May 28, 2017)

1361: When the guardian of this thread watches this thread all day and posts minutes after someone else posts. 
1362: When the guardian of this thread posts many consecutive times in a row to try keep it alive
1363: When the guardian of this thread gets bored but is still posting constantly
1364: When the guardian of this thread thinks all this is funny


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 28, 2017)

1365. When you do something that someone just posted.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 28, 2017)

1366. When Feliks asks you to set up his cubes.


----------



## AidanOCC (May 28, 2017)

1367. When you take the tram/train/bus instead of driving so you can solve on your way to wherever.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 28, 2017)

1368. When AidanOCC has more likes then posts.
1369. When you live in Nebraska.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 29, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1369. When you live in Nebraska.


On purpose.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 29, 2017)

1370. When during inspection I realize that I got the same scramble as my previous solve. I try to tell my judge this, but he tells me that I'm supposed to solve it. He then continues to count my inspection, calling 8 seconds. I tell him again that it's the same scramble and I'm not supposed to solve it. At this point I'm already questioning this kid's brain. The second time I tell him, he ignores me and continues to call out my inspection. "12 seconds." "+2." "DNF." He's also smiling as he says DNF for I don't know why. At this point I'm ready to tell him to get the out. It takes me along with like 3 other people saying that I need an extra scramble for him to realize that when you get the same scramble as the previous solve, maybe, just maybe, you, I don't know, DON'T SOLVE IT AND GIVE IT BACK?

I've never seen so little common sense in a human being before in my life.

It's also ironic how the after solve before he said something along the lines of "How hard is it to teach someone to judge, I've never been to a comp before and I'm doing fine" (he mentioned teaching people to judge because we were short on judges).


----------



## YouCubing (May 29, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wrong number.


SIKE
THATS THE WRONG NUMBA


----------



## cuber314159 (May 29, 2017)

AidanOCC said:


> 1367. When you take the tram/train/bus instead of driving so you can solves solves on your way to wherever.


1371. When you like the previous post
1372. When you actually waste your time and press the like button
1373. When you realise that you could have spent this time cubing instead of posting
1374. When you don't post on this thread, you cube instead
1375. When you make yourself a repelling 1*1*2 that doesn't repel enough
1376. When you then try again (not me though)
1377. When you want to think up more
1378. When you contemplate the idea of thinking of 622 reasons and posting them all in one post
1379. When you go back to my previous post where I have already done signs 1357-2000 and say
1380. When you have twenty four posts here
1381. When you have twenty five posts here
1382. When you have twenty six posts here
...
...
...
2000. When you have six hundred and forty four posts here


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 29, 2017)

1383. When you try and think of 600+ reasons in one post just so the thread will stop.


----------



## cuber314159 (May 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1383. When you try and think of 600+ reasons in one post just so the thread will stop.


1384. When you did, others just would not accept it as you used ellipsises to show that your skipping ahead.
1385.When you remember that in a different time line where they did accept it 1385 would be you have twenty nine posts here
1386 you have thirty posts here
1387 you have thirty one oats here
1388 you have thirty two posts here
...
...
...
2000. You have six hundred and forty four
1389. When you now claim that this should be three thousand reasons we've been cubing too long.
1390. When the name is changed and you do the exact same thing again
...
...
...
3000. You have one thousand six hundred and forty four posts on the thread '3000 signs you have been cubing too long'


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 30, 2017)

1391. When you post on this thread just to mess around while taking a break from cubing.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (May 30, 2017)

1392. When you hear people talking about a parody of a song and wonder how noncubers know so much about 4x4.


----------



## Matt11111 (May 30, 2017)

1393. When morons in your class get in trouble for bringing up lube for no reason during a class discussion


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 30, 2017)

1394. When you wait 56 days for Chris to send you a boron treated weilong gts v2 m... but you are so hyped when you get it!
(Btw it's lit guys)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 30, 2017)

1395. When you win a Nathan Wilson puzzle.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 30, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 1323. When you wait 56 days for Chris to send you a boron treated weilong gts v2 m... but you are so hyped when you get it!
> (Btw it's lit guys)


Wrong number, it needs to be 1394.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Wrong number, it needs to be 1394.


fixed it


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 30, 2017)

1396. When you re-read every reason.


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1396. When you re-read every reason.


1397. When you don't re-read every reason because you could use that time to grind solves instead


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 30, 2017)

1398. When you don't grind solves because you have no need


----------



## CornerCutter (May 30, 2017)

1399. When you run a weekly race thread.
1400. When you post the results on time each week.(mostly)


----------



## AidanOCC (May 30, 2017)

1401. When you give yourself an allowance every month to spend on cubing. 

1402. When you spend more than that.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 30, 2017)

1403. When your on a budget and have a cubing category.

1404. When you use cash to buy cubes.


----------



## AidanOCC (May 30, 2017)

1405. When you miss your stop because you were paying more attention to your cube than to your surroundings.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 30, 2017)

1406. When you use petrus when you play Tetris.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1396. When you re-read every reason.


1407. When your friend also did that and streamed it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 30, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> When your friend also did that and streamed it.


Number please.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 30, 2017)

1408. When you become the number monitor for this thread.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 30, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1408. When you become the number monitor for this thread.


1409. When you wonder if WombatWarrior17 was on this thread when I was constantly doing that
1410. When you fix it without any help because you have done it so much.


----------



## PuppyCube18 (May 31, 2017)

1411. When you listen to Dave Ramsey and cube at the same time.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 31, 2017)

1412. When you don't stray away from the topic of this thread and still manage to post funny things


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 31, 2017)

1413. Whey YouAreSpeedcubing.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 31, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1413. Whey YouAreSpeedcubing.


No Whey!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 31, 2017)

1414. When you have been cubing too long
1415. When this is some of Pi
1416. When you wonder who knows about this:


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 31, 2017)

1417. When you design a speedcube.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (May 31, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1417. When you design a speedcube.


Well, I'm a codesigner of the S-0 Tempest and I have not been cubing for thst long.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 31, 2017)

How long do you have to be cubing for it to be too long?


----------



## Rcuber123 (May 31, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> How long do you have to be cubing for it to be too long?


1418. When Einstein says: "there are two things that have no end, the universe and the time u have been cubing. And I'm not sure about the first one"


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (May 31, 2017)

Rcuber123 said:


> there are two things that have no end, the universe and the time u have been cubing.


And this thread.


----------



## unirox13 (Jun 1, 2017)

1419. When you make a post on this thread with your phone while simultaneously doing a one hand solve. Since I don't normally solve one hand I may have to ramble a bit in order to finish the solve and the post. I've been cubing for nearly 10 years now, I find it kind of hard to believe sometimes. It really is one of my favorite hobbies. Success! Puzzle solved with one hand and post made with one hand lol.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 1, 2017)

unirox13 said:


> 1419. When you make a post on this thread with your phone while simultaneously doing a one hand solve. Since I don't normally solve one hand I may have to ramble a bit in order to finish the solve and the post. I've been cubing for nearly 10 years now, I find it kind of hard to believe sometimes. It really is one of my favorite hobbies. Success! Puzzle solved with one hand and post made with one hand lol.


I think this is my favorite sign!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 1, 2017)

1420. If you enjoy this thread.
1421. If you want this thread to keep going.
1422. If you know you can't top 1419.
1423. If you try any way.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 1, 2017)

1424. When you get 300 Likes. (Almost!)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 1, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> 1424. When you get 300 Likes. (Almost!)


I will be your 300th!


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 1, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I will be your 300th!


Thank you! Yay, 300!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 1, 2017)

1425. When this thread changes into different things over time, like talking about how much you cube, how much you hate this thread, how much you want 300 likes...


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 1, 2017)

1426. When new thing you talk about is talking about different things.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 2, 2017)

1427. When people start talking about what they are talking about.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

1428. When you start talking about talking about talking.
1429. When you start talking about talking about talking about talking.
1430. When you can follow that.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 2, 2017)

1430. When the last 3 posts have nothing to do with cubing


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> 1430. When the last 3 posts have nothing to do with cubing


Yup...


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 2, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Yup...


1431. When you wonder if WombatWarrior17 has is sig as Yep... so it looks cool with his post.
1432. When you know he did the same thing when I told him he liked Cubing more then Dr who and that's why he changed his avatar.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1431. When you wonder if WombatWarrior17 has is sig as Yep... so it looks cool with his post.
> 1432. When you know he did the same thing when I told him he liked Cubing more then Dr who and that's why he changed his avatar.


I have "Yep...." because I say it a lot, and yes I changed my avatar because of what you said.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> 24. You actually get into BLD


I have been cubing for less than a year and im learning BLD


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

1433. You aim to get a record for 5x5 when you are 30 Seconds at 3x3
1434. You are good friends with Feliks zembdegs


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 2, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> I have been cubing for less than a year and im learning BLD


Yes but it's rare to see a newer cuber get really good at BLD. Usually experienced cubers enjoy big-blind and getting fast at it.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2017)

CornerCutter said:


> 1426. When people start talking about what they are talking about.


You got the number wrong.
I though wombatwarrior17 was meant to be number monitor but he numbered his wrong too


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 2, 2017)

1436. When you thought of something good to say in this thread but you forgot because you were cubing too long.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

1437. When you take a break from cubing for a year, then you come back to compete and set WR for single and average.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 2, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> You got the number wrong.
> I though wombatwarrior17 was meant to be number monitor but he numbered his wrong too


Fixed, but now it will take some work to do everybody else's.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> You got the number wrong.
> I though wombatwarrior17 was meant to be number monitor but he numbered his wrong too


Sorry, I have had a long day. I fixed mine.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

1438. When you turn all of the non-cubers in your life into cubers.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 2, 2017)

1439. When you think we will never get to 2000.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 2, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> 1439. When you think we will never get to 2000.


1440. When you think this thread will be around till speedsolving shuts down.


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 2, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1438. When you turn all of the non-cubers in your life into cubers.



How though?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

AidanOCC said:


> How though?


Give them so much cubes that they feel bad if they don't cube?


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Give them so much cubes that they feel bad if they don't cube?



Give away a cube? I don't think I have cubed long enough to do that.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Give them so much cubes that they feel bad if they don't cube?


I meant teach them how to solve it, but I guess that works too.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Give them so much cubes that they feel bad if they don't cube?


1441. When you do just that


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 2, 2017)

1442. When you have 14 posts in two days. (Competition Cuber.)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 2, 2017)

1443. When you sing this to your V-6, "Love your curves and all your edges, all your perfect imperfections."


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

1444. When you figure out a legal way to skip school/work just so you can cube more


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 1444. When you figure out a legal way to skip school/work just so you can cube more


1445. If you're doing that right now.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> 1444. When you figure out a legal way to skip school/work just so you can cube more


1446. When your way is being home schooled.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1446. When your way is being home schooled.


That's actually mine.


----------



## Jackrum1220 (Jun 2, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> That's actually mine.


Mine to


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

Homeschool cubers unite!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> That's actually mine.


Haha same here!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 2, 2017)

Should we have our own thread?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 2, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Should we have our own thread?


I'm starting one right now lol.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2017)

1447. @Mastermind2368 when you keep mentioning this thread in a bad light on the make assumptions thread
1448. When you get annoyed at that
1449 when you still like this thread even when
1450. This thread still exists
1451. When you wonder how long the forum will go on for
1452. When you wonder how long this thread will too
1453. When you expect a correlation between the two above.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 3, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1451. When you wonder how long the forum will go on for
> 1452. When you wonder how long this thread will too
> 1453. When you expect a correlation between the two above.


1454. When you expect this thread to somehow outlast the forum.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 3, 2017)

1455. When this thread is just random post trying to keep it alive.
We will be lucky to make it to 1500


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 3, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 1428. When this thread is just random post trying to keep it alive.
> We will be lucky to make it to 1500


1456. When you cube so much you miss number your post

1457. When you take wombatwarrior17s job as number monitor
1458. When you imagine sign#24577 in the days of the iPhone 26 and 100 GB/s data speeds 
1459. When you somehow think that this thread will stay as long as you cube
1460. When people tell you off for calling yourself slow at [insert WCA event here]


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 3, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 1428. When this thread is just random post trying to keep it alive.
> We will be lucky to make it to 1500


Wrong number.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 3, 2017)

1460. When you can't remember a time when you were not sub-5
1461. When you have cubing since the 80s, didn't stop during the 90s, and don't plan on stopping cubing anytime in the next 30-40 years.


----------



## Lebey (Jun 4, 2017)

1462. When you wish you had 3 hands so B moves would became finger frindly.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 4, 2017)

1463. When you use the R2 Y perm


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 4, 2017)

1464. When this thread is dying, but you still post.


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 4, 2017)

1465. When you didn't post in this thread for more than a day. 
1466. When taking a break from cubing just means posting on this thread and then get right back to it.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 4, 2017)

1467. When you can't go to worlds, but you instead learn some french to make up for it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 4, 2017)

1468. When you are too busy to post on here because you're solving 1x1-5x5 cuboid relay.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 4, 2017)

1469. When you come up with a new event: 5bldwof
1470. When you know what that means
1471. When you think you could get a sub 1(day) single at 5bldwof
1472. When you actually think it should be an event
1473. When you make a petition, anyone with experience in petition making please create it


----------



## Unorthodox Cuber (Jun 4, 2017)

1474. when you give an actual sign you've been cubing too long
1475. when you've seen an actual sign you've been cubing too long


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 4, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 5bldwof


5x5 blind with one foot?


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 4, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 5x5 blind with one foot?


Please no


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 5, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 5bldwof


1476: When you want 5BLDWOFFMC to be an event.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 6, 2017)

1477. When this thread is dying so you must revive it
1478. When you think tenth down on gsd is simply not good enough for such a great thread
1479. When you are actually good at FMC
1480. When you are method neutral
1481. When you think adding FMC to a new event idea is stupid, especially 5bldwof 
1482. When you think about regulations for 5bldwof
1483. When you think of regulations for 5bldwof FMC
1484. When you get us to 1500
1485. When you use this forum
1486. When you go on this forum pretty much everyday


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 6, 2017)

1487. When the friend who introduced you to cubing (3x3x3) in the first place, now asks you how to solve other types of cubes.


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 6, 2017)

1488. When you have to take a break from speedcubing vids by watching a how to cake a Rubik's cube cake video.
1489. When you try to figure out how to solve the cake. 
1490. When you instantly spot the mistakes on the cake. 

I want cake.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 6, 2017)

1489. If you helped start this forum.
1490. If you help keep this thread alive.
1491. If you have a sub 1 2x2 Ao5.
1492. If you were in the 1982 world championship.
1493. If you remember when the Dayan Zhanchi came out.
1494. If you have ever had a cubing WR.
1495. When you make a cubing parody of a song.
1496. When that parody is about parity.
1497. If you remember when cubing world started.
1498. If you were on cubing world.
1499. If you have a cube signed by Erno Rubik.
1500. If you think Multi5BldWOFFMC is better than 5BldWOFFMC.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 6, 2017)

1501. When you get your first success at 7x7 multi bld.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 7, 2017)

1502. When you are figuring out how to do 4BLD on your own.


----------



## PuppyCube18 (Jun 7, 2017)

Only 498 left!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 7, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 1489. If you helped start this forum.
> 1490. If you help keep this thread alive.
> 1491. If you have a sub 1 2x2 Ao5.
> 1492. If you were in the 1982 world championship.
> ...


I am pretty certain #1492 is a repeat


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 7, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I am pretty certain #1492 is a repeat


1503. When there are so many repeats it's ridiculous
1504. When 1504 is a repeat as well


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 7, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> 1501. When there are so many repeats it's ridiculous
> 1502. When 1502 is a repeat as well


Wrong numbers.


----------



## IamSpeedcubing (Jun 7, 2017)

1505. When you know French, are fast enough, have the money saved up and family in Paris that would make going to worlds ridiculously easy yet you forget to register...













































sigh.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 7, 2017)

1506. When you try to think of 30 or more reasons, so we can get this ended .


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 7, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> 1506. When you try to think of 30 or more reasons, so we can get this ended .


1507. When you know that this thread will never end.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 7, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1507. When you know that this thread will never end.



Yeah! Your right..


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 8, 2017)

1508. When you refuse to let this thread die
1509. When you are annoyed that it has to be saved regularly
1510. When you think that this thread would die if you left it


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 8, 2017)

1508. When you


cuber314159 said:


> 1508. When you refuse to let this thread die
> 1509. When you are annoyed that it has to be saved regularly
> 1510. When you think that this thread would die if you left it


1511. When you know that 1508-1510 are repost
1512. When there are too many comments about repost
1513 when nothing is original in this thread anymore


----------



## Matthew H. (Jun 8, 2017)

1514. After 15 competitions BOTH of your parents finally go to one
1515. Just realizing that MeMyselfand3.141592653589793238462643383... has an OP Dayan 2x2
1516. You run out of the 100mL maru lube


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 8, 2017)

1517. When the signs are now a normal part of your cubing life
1518. When you've accepted that life and that this is how it's going to be


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 8, 2017)

Matthew H. said:


> 1515. Just realizing that MeMyselfand3.141592653589793238462643383... has an OP Dayan 2x2


1519. When you know one more digit then this (2)
1520. When you remember when we were reciting Pi on here.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 8, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 1519. When you know one more digit then this (2)
> 1520. When you remember when we were reciting Pi on here.


1521. When you ask whether I should recite pi again
1522. Even thought GH you know that the has pretty much nothing to do with cubes
1523. When you are curious as to why cubers can recite pi to lots of digits while non cubers can't
1524. When you are considering creating a thread poll on do cubers know pi to 20+ DP


----------



## Lebey (Jun 9, 2017)

1525. When you talk about cubing, you simply say: i'm lovin' it!


----------



## Malkom (Jun 9, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1524. When you are considering creating a thread poll on do cubers know pi to 20+ DP


I did, no response.


----------



## sarvagya (Jun 9, 2017)

1526. When you are tired of hearing "When you"


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 9, 2017)

sarvagya said:


> When you are tired of hearing "When you"


Number please.
1527. When Yuxin sends you a friend request on FB.


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 9, 2017)

1528
When you have to buy extra storage space for your collection.


----------



## sarvagya (Jun 10, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Number please.


Done.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 11, 2017)

1529. When you use too much maru
1530. When you buy the 100ml as you assume you will run out of the 10ml soon
1531. You realise that dnm37 doesn't last long compared to how long you've been cubing
1532. You wonder if this section of signs will be about lube 
1533. You want people to post.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1529. When you use too much maru
> 1530. When you buy the 100ml as you assume you will run out of the 10ml soon
> 1531. You realise that dnm37 doesn't last long compared to how long you've been cubing
> 1532. You wonder if this section of signs will be about lube
> 1533. You want people to post.


1534. When you are bored of this thread and _don't_ want people to post.


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

1535. You know what a Zhanchi and a Guhong is


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jun 11, 2017)

1536. When you are sub 5 on original Rubik's brand.


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

1537. When you know what the word pop means


----------



## Moonwink Cuber (Jun 11, 2017)

1538. When you're on this forum. That's when you know you've been cubing too long


----------



## TwistAL (Jun 11, 2017)

1539. When you cube for 25 hours a day.


(Makes no sense, but neither does this thread  )


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 12, 2017)

1540. When your non-cuber friends aren't interested in your new puzzels anymore.
1541. When you take your cube when going to the bathroom, instead of your phone.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 12, 2017)

1542. When you expect new posts on this thread when you check for alerts
1543. When you think the thread is dying if you have no new alerts
1544. When you really want 2000 signs you've been cubing too long
1545. When you want people to post
1546. When you are really not liking having to revive this thread
1547. When you still think it's worth it though


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 12, 2017)

1548. When you feel like it doesn't really matter what you say anymore as long as the thread stays alive. 
1549. When you just give up on thinking of new signs. 
1550. When you now just want to help revive the thread. 
1551. When you run out of things to say.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 13, 2017)

1552. You want wombatwarrior17s to post again
1553. You wonder why he's not.
1554. You wonder why mastermind2368 hasn't posted for a while
1555. You want him to 
1556. You want ordway persyn to post again
1557. You wonder why he does not
1558. You see three generations of posters on this thread 
1559. But you're the anomilie in all three


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jun 13, 2017)

1560. People give way too many posts in one comment
1561. All your friends take your cube and smash it on the floor
1562. You start learning 13BLD
1563.You start learning 1BLD
1564. You scramble and solve a 1x1 by peeling off the stickers
1565. You accidentally keep typing the wrong number on this thread
1566. When you beat 3x3 Average WR
1567. If you're me
1568. If you're still using an Aolong
1569. If you're still using an original Rubik's
1570. You get every cube available


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 14, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1552. You want wombatwarrior17s to post again
> 1553. You wonder why he's not.


I haven't had time.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 14, 2017)

1571. When you think this thread will die if you leave
1572. You think that because it almost happened with wombatwarrior17 
1573. When you want more regular posters
1574. When your surprised how people can't solve cubes
1575. When you're surprised how people who can don post


----------



## CantGetSub15Seconds (Jun 14, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I haven't had time.


1576. When WombatWarrior17 posts again


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 15, 2017)

1577. When you realize that the emerald blocks in minecraft look like skewbs.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 15, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 1577. When you realize that the emerald blocks in minecraft look like skewbs.


1578. When ordway persyn being back makes you happy
1579. When you think that his one post is not enough
1580. When you have I post more than one sign to avoid being hypocritical


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 15, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> 1577. When you realize that the emerald blocks in minecraft look like skewbs.


You just now recognized that?


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 16, 2017)

1581. When you get annoyed that you can't check this forum for most a day
1582. When you get even more annoyed when no one's posted anything new on here
1583. When you worry that you may be detering people away from here


----------



## AidanOCC (Jun 16, 2017)

1584. When you see the free hours in you're school schedule as practice time to solve. 
1585. When you barely have space in your backpack for school books because cubes.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 17, 2017)

1586. When you have posted so many reasons you can't think of any more.

@cuber314159, I pass down my "Guardian of the Thread" status to you.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 17, 2017)

1587. When you become guardian of the thread
1588. @WombatWarrior17 when you have to revise for exams but can't stop cubing
1589. But sadly, you can stop or almost stop posting here


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 17, 2017)

1590. When you use the thunderclap as a main over the Cubicle Valk.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 17, 2017)

1591. When you don't like to see the word in this order: YOU HAVE NO NEW ALERTS
1592. when they fill you with anger at people not posting on the threads you watch
1593. When you know that means you have to revive this thread
1594. When you still revive this thread even though it's only 4th down
1595. You remember when this thread was active
1596. You remember when this thread was fun
1597. You remember when there was no need for a guardian if this thread
1598. You remember reading the first signs and
1599. You have read 1600 signs you have been cubing too long
1600. You are addicted to this thread


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 17, 2017)

1601. When you remember when Noah liked this thread.


----------



## Thomas Figura (Jun 17, 2017)

#1602: When your bank account has nothing in it because you spent all of your money on freakin’ LUBE


----------



## Rcuber123 (Jun 18, 2017)

Lol the new name...


----------



## unirox13 (Jun 18, 2017)

1603) I just did a beer bong/3x3 race. The beer bong won, I finished the beer in 14.31sec and the 3x3 in 16.17sec.


----------



## Malkom (Jun 18, 2017)

Please just end this


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 18, 2017)

Malkom said:


> Please just end this


NO
1604. When you think that such a post is a disgrace to cubing
1605. When you reply to that post with NO
1606. When you're original intent was to just right NO but you thought of three posts with it


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 19, 2017)

1607. When people also ask him to change the name.


----------



## asacuber (Jun 19, 2017)

im tired of this thread. Could a mod please close this thread i mean its getting on my nerves(of course i can unwatch the thread but still)


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 19, 2017)

This thread is just lol

80% of the reasons don't make sense
E: so what's 20% of infinity?


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 19, 2017)

1608: when you learn eg2 for 2x2
1609: when you learn 1LWC (1 Look whole cube) for 2x2
1610: when you learn 1LWC (1 Look whole cube) for 3x3
1611: when you learn COLL, EG1, EG2, and 1LWC for 2x2


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 19, 2017)

1614. When Roux is getting all the hate and ZZ is still safe.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 19, 2017)

1615. When you start numbering your posts on other threads out of habit.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jun 19, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> 1610: when you learn 1LWC (1 Look whole cube) for 3x3


1616. When you actually can one look 3x3 sub 9 (technically?)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 19, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @spiderdud3, can you close this thread for further replies?


1617. When if he did you would create a new thread for it
1618. When you would expect others share that enthusiasm and do the same possibly before me
1619. When you are so bored of cubing you can think of nothing better to do than attack a thread
1620. When you want someone to come up with a new idea like this so that it would be as run as when it first started 
1621. You have stopped improving your times (Feliks?)
1622. Even though you practice five hours a day
1623. You helped start the WCA
1624. you got a square one in the 1990s(before I was born)


----------



## AMCuber (Jun 19, 2017)

1625. When you can name every one of your over 9000 cubes


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 20, 2017)

1626. If you have a well broken-in 13x13.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 20, 2017)

1627. when you waste a comment just so you can get the 1000th comment


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 20, 2017)

1628. and you waste the next


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 20, 2017)

1629. You have the 1000th comment on the forum!
1630. and you realise that the 1000th comment is your 101st comment


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 20, 2017)

1631. When you get the 1000th reply
1632. When you think this should be in the gsd
1633. When you were just about to create this thread again before checking otd
1634. When you think there should be a thread entitled "1000 reasons for moving the thread 'infinity signs you have been cubing too long' to the off topic discussion"


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 21, 2017)

1635. When you though this thread died because it got moved.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 21, 2017)

1636. When you check through pages of The in the gsd
1637. When you see threads from 3 months ago
1638. When you think this is not off topic
1639. When you type a reason


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 22, 2017)

:C


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jun 23, 2017)

1640. When you are better at EO line then White Cross because you use ZZ.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 24, 2017)

1641. When you are worried for this thread, when will we get 2000?
1642. When you predicted the wr for 2020 in 2009 to not be sub 5 for 3x3x3
1643. Or not even sub25 for 4x4x4
1644. Or not even sub50 for 5x5x5
1645. When you have a big Maru bottle now
1646. When you have donee in excess of 50000 solves
1647. When you write this

If you would be interested in a petition to add 5bldwof or 5bldwof FMC as WCA events then please either PM me or post below, while also adding a sign you have been cubing too pong.
1648. When you ask about it
1649. When you base reasons on old reasons because you can't think of good ones


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 24, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> If you would be interested in a petition to add 5bldwof or 5bldwof FMC as WCA events then please either PM me or post below, while also adding a sign you have been cubing too pong.


1650. If you would sign this petition.
Please start one.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 25, 2017)

1651. you actually convince wca to make it.

1652. after 5 years you are still the only one doing it (because why 5bldwof/5bldwoffmc?)

1653. after 7 years you are doing mlt5bldwoffmcwdmlt4bldwoffmcamlt3bldw1iehwoffmc

(multiple 5x5x5's blindfolded with one foot fewest moves challenge whilst doing multiple 4x4x4's blindfolded with other foot fewest moves challenge and multiple 3x3x3's blindfolded 1 in each hand fewest moves challenge. *gasp*)

1654. when you waste time thinking about that and writing it.

1655. 14 out of your 107 posts are liked. :C


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jun 26, 2017)

1656 when your cubes start to rot


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 26, 2017)

1657. you read all 1657 reasons for entertainment


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 26, 2017)

1658. when you actually create the petition for 5BLDWOF
1659. when you get it more signatures than the kilominx petition
1660. when you put a link here: https://www.change.org/p/cubers-on-the-speedsolving-forum-add-5bldwof-as-an-official-wca-event
1661. when you sign it
1662. when you could actually do 5BLDWOF
1663. when you actually try 5BLDWOF
1664. when you get sub-3(hours)
1665. when that makes you practice it


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 26, 2017)

1666. When you think that 5bldwof is weird, but sign anyway.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 26, 2017)

1667. When we only have 333 more to go! 

Come on guys! Lets make it to 2000!


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Jun 27, 2017)

1668. When the only ads you ever get are for cube stores.


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

1669. you sign the pention with the meaning that you signed it for being "its that stupid" (me)


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

btw i have shared this with 2 other friends


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 27, 2017)

1670. You still can feel the cube in your hands after they have been amputated.
1671. World War III begins and you worry if this will affect the WCA competition calendar.
1672. Your house is burning down and you try to save all your cubes (R.I.P.).


----------



## Gold Cuber (Jun 27, 2017)

1673. You magnetise and have 10 spare magnetised 5x5 cubes for the soon coming event, 5BLDWOF


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 27, 2017)

Gold Cuber said:


> btw i have shared this with 2 other friends


1674. Those two friends are called Pyraminx and Skewb.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 29, 2017)

1675. You bump this thread
1676. You want to start thinking of ideas for a new thread to spend months building up
1677. You think I should make a thread called "one thousands signs you are still a noob at cubing"


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

@spiderdud3 PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD FOR FURTHER REPLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> @spiderdud3 PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD FOR FURTHER REPLIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
Just because you don't like it doesn't mean you have to take it from the rest of us.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean you have to take it from the rest of us.


You actually might be right. It's on the of topic discussion, so you don't see it in "all latest posts"


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 29, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> You actually might be right. It's on the of topic discussion, so you don't see it in "all latest posts"


Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jun 29, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Thank you for understanding.


And btw, Shhh... I didn't put signs here. No. Totally not at all.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 29, 2017)

1678. When you completely agree with this


WombatWarrior17 said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> Just because you don't like it doesn't mean you have to take it from the rest of us.


1679. You suffer from it 
1680. You emphasize with your imaginary self who this happened to


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 29, 2017)

1681. When we only have 319 more to go.
1682. When you want to be the one who posts the 2000th sign.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 29, 2017)

Who would want to go to 3000? I would like to know.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jun 29, 2017)

1683. When you're too busy cubing to post.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 30, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Who would want to go to 3000? I would like to know.


The


FireCuber said:


> Who would want to go to 3000? I would like to know.


1684. When you question @FireCuber on whether he really is a cuber for asking that
1685. When you think it's obvious that 3000 should happen
1686. When you find it annoying having contributed probably over 50% of the last 1000 signs, maybe overall


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 30, 2017)

The fact that half of the "signs" posted lately are more about the list itself that about cubing is a sign that you are not cubing enough. So get out of here and go back to practice!


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 30, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> The
> 
> 1684. When you question @FireCuber on whether he really is a cuber for asking that
> 1685. When you think it's obvious that 3000 should happen
> 1686. When you find it annoying having contributed probably over 50% of the last 1000 signs, maybe overall



Hey I am a cuber!  I was just wondering who would want to go to 3000.


----------



## FireCuber (Jun 30, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> The fact that half of the "signs" posted lately are more about the list itself that about cubing is a sign that you are not cubing enough. So get out of here and go back to practice!



You are right!!!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 1, 2017)

1687. when you know multiple algs for most PLLs
1688. when you know multiple algs for most OLLs
1689. when you know multiple algs for most COLLs
1690. when you know multiple algs for most WVs
1691. when you know multiple algs for most VLSs
1692. when you know multiple algs for most ZBLLs
1693. when you know multiple algs for most 1LLLs


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 2, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Ummmm... Okay? Lol?


1694. When you know what PLL stands for
1695. When you know what OLL stands for
1696. When you know what COLL stands for
1697. When you know what WV stands for
1698. When you know what VLS stands for
1699. when you know what ZBLL stands for
1700. When you know what 1LLL stands for
1701. When you write all these to prevent the signs from being about the list of reasons and not why you have actually been cubing too long


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey! I'm back!
1702. When you have a rubiks safe
1703. When you use the thunderclap over your valk
1704. When you think someone should make this of CF.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 2, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1694. When you know what PLL stands for
> 1695. When you know what PLL stands for


You typed the same thing twice.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 2, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> You typed the same thing twice.


1705. When you ask @WombatWarrior17 to prove that
1706. When you edited it
1707. When you tell me what ZBLL stands for in the next post because I don't know


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 2, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1705. When you ask @WombatWarrior17 to prove that


It's in the quote.

ZBLL: Z_borowski-Bruchem Last Layer_


----------



## kprox1994 (Jul 3, 2017)

I haven't been on this forum in 3 years, and not consistently in about 5 or so. Which is longer than pretty much all of you have been cubing (even though you kids are 3x faster than me), this thread seems pretty silly, but I thought I'd throw out a few.

1708: When your introduction to this side was this thread
1709: When you watched cubers on YouTube such as Monkeydude1313, Thrawst, and LanceTheBlueKnight, MMAP and Pestvic and when they created FiveAwesomeCubers
1710: When the only place to buy cubes was Cube4You and it's shipping was outrageous
1711: When your first cube order was from Popbuying
1712: When you know what Popbuying is
1713: Your first speed cube was a Ghost Hand I
1714: When you started a thread 6 years ago and it now has almost 3k replies
1715: When you remember everyone anxiously awaiting for the up and coming cuber Feliks Zemdegs to break Eriks 7.08
1715: You were dreaming about getting a v-cube set (which only came in white!)
1716: You remember the days when Alpha was just called Type A
1717: You remember when all the cubes out were associated with a letter (A-F)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 3, 2017)

kprox1994 said:


> this thread seems pretty silly, but I thought I'd throw out a few.


Yeah, this thread started out cool, but now it's just here for fun.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 4, 2017)

1718. when you find analysing WRs interesting
1719. when you have your own WRs to analyse
1720. when you look at WR breakdowns
1721. when you want to see a WR
1722. you know what a cube explosion is
1723. your cubes screws have exploded out
1724. you once used the moyu sulong as your main
1725. you can successfully sell cubes
1726. you buy cubes only to sell
1727. you think this thread needs to speed up as the first 1000 were much faster than the second 1000
you analyse it:
first 1000: 61 days
expected 1000- 2000: 72 x (1000/727) = 99.0371389271
1728. you then predict the continuous
first: 61
second: 99
third: 137
fourth: 175

1729. when you calculate posts per day
1727/133 = 12.984962406

1730. when you put this disclaimer: google is responsible for all inaccurate maths
1731. when you are annoyed that PPD is decreasing


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 5, 2017)

1732. When you start talking to your cube.
1733. When your cube starts talking to you.
1734. When you do everything your cube tells you to do.


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 6, 2017)

Guys, this thread is dying peacefully, don't do more surgery.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 6, 2017)

Rest in piece.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 6, 2017)

Noooooooooo
1735. When you want to make sure this thread doesnt go
1736. When you want to dislike the last two posts
1737. When you post after the last two posts
1738. When you want a new thread similar to this
Anyone want 1000 signs you haven't been cubing enough


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 7, 2017)

1739. when you write "location is not displayed due to character limit" because you can't write "the united kingdom of great britain and northern ireland"
1740. when you have looked on this forum every day for a long time
1741. when you want good reasons again
1742. when you want someone to think of ones that are not boring
1743. when you refuse to acknowledge that you can't keep this thread alive
1744. when you are very glad that people number their signs now
1745. when you look back at page one and realise the signs were more interesting but also unoriginal
1746. when you are annoyed at how few posts were numbered on the first page
signs 6-9 are not numbered


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 9, 2017)

Did the thread die? It seems that know one can think of any more signs you've been cubing to long. 

1747. When know one can think of any more signs you've been cubing to long.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 11, 2017)

1748. When you want the moyu 15*15
1749. When you want the yuxin 17*17
1750. When you want the qiyi wuya 19*19
1751. When you just want a 12*12 to fit the void in your collection
1752. When you try cube prototypes
1753. When you get worse at cubing after getting a deal with qiyi, 
Cough cough mats valk


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Jul 12, 2017)

1754 when you 11x11 POPS and you put a cast on it.
1755 when you sing lullabies to your cubes


----------



## FireCuber (Jul 12, 2017)

245 more to go!!!!! If a lot of people help then we can get it done and over with (unless someone wants to go to 3000?)

Can a lot of people help please???


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 15, 2017)

1756 when you realize going to competitions is useless unless you know you can podium (cough cough almost every competitor) lol flame on


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 15, 2017)

1757. When you are so busy cubing you get the number wrong
1758. When you get annoyed that the number is wrong
1759. When you ask @I_<3_SCS to correct it. 


I_<3_SCS said:


> 1760 when you realize going to competitions is useless unless you know you can podium (cough cough almost every competitor) lol flame on


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 15, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1757. When you are so busy cubing you get the number wrong
> 1758. When you get annoyed that the number is wrong
> 1759. When you ask @I_<3_SCS to correct it.



oh rip sorry bout that  ill fix it


----------



## TheoreticallySpooked (Jul 15, 2017)

1760. Your fingers bend the wrong way.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 15, 2017)

TheoreticallySpooked said:


> 39. Your fingers bend the wrong way.



39? u wot m8


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 16, 2017)

TheoreticallySpooked said:


> 39. Your fingers bend the wrong way.


Please correct your number


----------



## TheoreticallySpooked (Jul 16, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> 39? u wot m8


Sorry, it showed 38 on the last page for me


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 16, 2017)

Haha

1761: when you eat cubes and drink lube (slurp)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 16, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Haha
> 
> 1761: when you eat cubes and drink lube (slurp)


I think this has been said a few times. (It's fine though.)


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 17, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Haha
> 
> 1761: when you eat cubes and drink lube (slurp)


1763. when you know thats a repeat
1764. when you know that should be too separate signs
1765. when you can say that you are the number monitor if anyone complains at misnumbering, don't you trust me.
1766. when you actually do drink maru
1767. you drink DNM-37 even though it says "please don't ingest it"
1768. you drink the official rubiks lube because it is food safe
1769. you eat a Valk
1770. gts2
1771. gans 356 air UM
1772. gans 356 air SM
1773. air ultimate
1774. grandmaster
1775. master
1776. GTS
1777. you remember when the dayan guhong revolutionised speed cubing
1778. you remember everyone using the same cube.
1779. you want to know why wombatwarrior17 has written 'Yep..... Life is hard.....'
1780. when you got the right number of dots in front of 'yep' and 'hard'


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 17, 2017)

1781. you bother to do this:

1782. you try to solve your ice cubes.
(10/11/2007)
...1783. you don't mind talking about your favourite lube.
(10/11/2007)
...1784. you have nightmares about parity.
_-Samsta_ (10/11/2007)
...1785. you say "a 4x4 is a cube, not a car, stupid!"
_-Samsta_ (10/11/2007)
...you talk to your cubes or they talk to you.
_-Anssi_ (11/11/2007)
...you memorize the problem numbers of your math homework to train for BLD.
_-Lucas Garron_ (11/11/2007)
...you feel nostalgic about the 80's, but weren't even alive back then.
_-Lucas Garron_ (11/11/2007)
...you have a cube right infront of you when you read this.
_-Tyler Bryan_ (11/11/2007)
...you solve the cube in 9 seconds with a last-layer skip, but don't realize that it's solved until 4 seconds later, then you wake up.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (11/11/2007)
...when its your only way to start up a convo with girls.
_-Tyler Bryan_ (11/11/2007)
...you have enough stickers to out last the cube it self.
_-Tyler Bryan_ (11/11/2007)
...you have dents in your computer desk from slaming the cube down to stop the timer XD
_-Tyler Bryan_ (11/11/2007)
...your stackmat has more craters than the moon. (bit of credit to Tyler's quote above)
_-Lucas Garron_ (11/11/2007)
...you watch "The Pursuit of Happyness" just for the scene with the cube in it
_-Justin Adsuara_ (11/11/2007)
...you suddenly wake up when a teacher begins to talk about a cube of 3 by 3
_-Erikku_ (11/11/2007)
...people call you 'cube' and don't even know your real name
_-Erikku_ (11/11/2007)
...watching 'mean girls' you look at the cube at the teachers desk instead of the girls.
_-Erikku_ (11/11/2007)
...you try to hit the stackmat pads, without having a stackmat next to you!
_-npx_ (11/11/2007)
...you post messages on this.
_-Pembo_ (11/11/2007)
...you create a page for submission of 'You know you've been cubing too long when...' quotes. (Ha! Take that, Pembo!)
_-Lucas Garron_ (11/11/2007)
...your family starts complaining about that "click-clacking" noise.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you're annoyed by people telling you that they had removed the stickers to solve it.
_-npx_ (11/11/2007)
...you find you need to better a previous You know you've been cubing too long when...."
_-Pembo_ (11/11/2007)
...you can't bear to see an unsolved cube.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you take a Rubik's cube to summer camp and drive everyone crazy.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you discuss the optimal temperature for cubing.
_-npx_ (11/11/2007)
...you are learning new algorithms when you should be doing your homework.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...the one thing you would want if you were stranded on a desert island is a Rubik's Cube.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you sit at home and wonder why you don't have a girlfriend.
_-Alexander_ (11/11/2007)
...Chuck Norris says so.
(11/11/2007)
...you try to spell words with algorithm notation
_-Daniel_ (11/11/2007)
...you trim your nails just because you don't want to peel the stickers
_-Tyler Bryan_ (11/11/2007)
...you can solve a cube faster normally then un-doing the scramble
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...your nickname is "Rubiks"
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...the part under your nail starts to bleed when applying tiles
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you start a small cubing business at your school
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you have a msn group decidated to cubers
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you're spending time on a site thinking about cubing when you should be studying for a math test because your midterm is terrible
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you bring 5 cubes to school for all your friends to use
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you're not ashamed to talk about rubik's cubes
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you enter the sunday contest with crossed fingers in hopes to win that lovely set of stickers
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you have names for your cubes
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you have more than one rubik's cube
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...you cube while you're sick in bed
_-Eric Limeback_ (11/11/2007)
...there are old stickers on your monitor, speakers, desk, wall, car, etc... 
_-Adam_ (11/11/2007)
...you cube in McDonalds to show the servants that they're too slow in making your food!
_-npx_ (11/11/2007)
...anytime you are asked to write a memo, take notes, or do homework, it all comes out as a sketch of a cube.
_-Adam_ (11/11/2007)
...People ask of your car's license plate, "What's a spud quibber?"
_-DHayes_ (11/11/2007)
...you think ladies like guys with "big cubes."
_-Zac_ (11/11/2007)
...Whenver you hear the word "cube", you get excited.
_-Brian Le_ (11/11/2007)
...you start doing algorithms without the cube
_--Simba Mai_ (11/11/2007)
...you have the temptation to take the cube away from someone who is struggling to get even one colour
_-Simba Mai_ (11/11/2007)
...you zone out and people say the word "rubik's cube
(11/11/2007)
...you do several BLDs while waiting for pizza (credit to Lucas for doing this).
(11/11/2007)
...you submit a "You know you've been cubing too long when" quote so fast you forget to put your name on it ^^.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you do a BLD while waiting for a BLT xD
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you do those algorithms so quickly the cube flies out of your hands and hits the judge on the head.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you decide how good a song is by seeing how fast you can solve the cube while listening to the song.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...people say "Yo, Rubik's dude!" to you.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you have a special "busy" instant message status for Sunday Contest
_-Arthur Adams_ (11/11/2007)
...you're not swearing when you tell someone "FU" (or alternatively, "FU2").
_-Arthur Adams_ (11/11/2007)
...you're too busy to sit at home and wonder why you don't have a girlfriend.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you are a bigger fan of the Petrus method than you are of the Macintosh.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (11/11/2007)
...you talk about it everyday
_-xxbr3ndanxx_ (12/11/2007)
...you spent money on cubes/cube related things when you have to pay bills
_-terry_ (12/11/2007)
...All your 3x3x3s look alike to outsiders but you have 10 different ways to distinguish them from each other.
_-Koen Heltzel_ (12/11/2007)
...you base your restaurant-choice on the quality of the lighting
_-AvGalen_ (12/11/2007)
...You buy a colorblind sticker set so you can cube when you go to bed at night
_-deathrisingup_ (12/11/2007)
...people say "Hi, how are your cubes doing?" when they see you.
(12/11/2007)
...You cube in a public place and then get ready to solve the cube when you realize the solving is an amazing solve and you wait ALL the way to when you get home to time it.
_-Derrick Eide_ (12/11/2007)
...Cubing just becomes another bodily function and people say, "OH GOD he just cubed!"
_-Derrick Eide_ (12/11/2007)
...you learn speed BLD so that you can mentally cube while falling asleep.
_-Lucas Garron_ (12/11/2007)
...you consider making your clock glow-in-the-dark so you can speedclock without lighting.
_-Lucas Garron_ (12/11/2007)
...you ask the librarian to get a book on how to solve the cube
_-Neil Karpe_ (12/11/2007)
...you can instantly recognize a +2 penalty after a solve
_-Justin Adsuara_ (12/11/2007)
...you have a box/shelf/bag dedicated to twisty puzzles.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (12/11/2007)
...you suscribe to every cube related youtuber you can find.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (12/11/2007)
...the only websites you can think of visiting are related to the cube.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (12/11/2007)
...you hang out in cube chatrooms.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (12/11/2007)
...you participate actively in cubing groups/forums.
(12/11/2007)
...you actually HAVE a favorite lube.
_-Justin Adsuara (a little credit to the second post)_ (12/11/2007)
...you have a box, shelf, _and_ bag dedicated to twistypuzzles. (bit of credit to Justin)
_-Lucas Garron_ (12/11/2007)
...you constantly check eBay for puzzle auction updates.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (12/11/2007)
...you juggle with your cubes.
_-Emile Compion_ (12/11/2007)
...you're reading this page.
_-Eidolon_ (12/11/2007)
...you read each one of these and smile while nodding your head.
_-Jesse Zhao_ (12/11/2007)
...you casually talk about cubing celebrities and how they did in the most recent competition.
_-Tristan Wright_ (12/11/2007)
...you embroider your favorite blindfold with your initials.
_-Lucas Garron_ (12/11/2007)
...you learn basic Hungarian so you can say M�ty�s Kuti's name correctly when you meet him.
_-Tristan Wright_(12/11/2007)
...the teacher tells you to put your cube away every single class
_-lolwut_ (12/11/2007)
...you're worried if other people on the school bus get annoyed because you solve your cube every bus ride home
(12/11/2007)
...you time yourself to see how long it takes you to assemble a cube
_-lolplznp_ (12/11/2007)
...'cube' is predominantly a verb for you
(12/11/2007)
...You take your cube in the bathroom with you...
_-Jason Baum_ (12/11/2007)
...you can't keep track of how many times your cube has been solved
_-T K L_ (13/11/2007)
...you actually TAKE the cube from someone who is struggling and solve it [Thanks Simba]
(13/11/2007)
...you know how to solve the LL while doing the F2L
(13/11/2007)
...your desktop background is the photo of a cube
_-Karthik_ (13/11/2007)
...when you use Cube as a substantive, a verb, an adjective, an adverb and even as a preposition
_-Stefan Huber_ (13/11/2007)
...you relish the smell of freshly applied lubricant.
_-Lucas Garron_ (13/11/2007)
...you start creating your own cubing terms and acronyms.
_-Lucas Garron_ (13/11/2007)
...everything you own is bright yellow, white, red, blue, orange, and/or green.
_-Lucas Garron_ (13/11/2007)
...you confess to having been cubing too long
_-Stefan Huber_ (13/11/2007)
...your friends stop talking to you.
_-Zac_ (13/11/2007)
...you think that 3x3x3=20, because there are obviously only 20 cubies on a 3x3x3.
_-Lucas Garron_ (13/11/2007)
...you practice 4x4x4 BLD on public transport.
_-Lucas Garron_ (13/11/2007)
...you switch to OH when you transfer to a crowded train and have to hold onto a bar with one hand.
_-Lucas Garron_ (13/11/2007)
...you start to read pages oon the internet about cubing.
_-S. Ali_ (13/11/2007)
...you have a special cube you only do in the shower.
_-Jesse Werner_ (13/11/2007)
...You have a playlist on your Ipod called "Fast cube music:
_-Ethan_ (13/11/2007)
...Nothing makes you more mad than people who say "It's just random moves," or "I always peel the stickers off
_-Ethan_ (13/11/2007)
...you spend more time on cubing forums than facebook and myspace combined.
_-quinblz_ (13/11/2007)
...you realize that everything you asked for for your birthday was a twisty puzzles
_-Mynaras_ (13/11/2007)
...you try to make your statement on this page grammatically correct, changing nearly the whole sentence until it is completely different from the original, and still wrong
_-Mynaras_ (13/11/2007)
...you start to crave bigger magics.
_-Sam_ (13/11/2007)
...you realized that square-1 in front of you has been looking lonely.
_-Sam_ (13/11/2007)
...all your pants are loose enough so that you can hold at least one cube in each pocket.
_-Toquinha1977_ (13/11/2007)
...You couldn't care less about renaisance art, yet you consider an Eastsheen 5x5 mechanism a work of art
(13/11/2007)
...the only thing you look forward to in a day is cubing.
(13/11/2007)
...you have a cube attached to your cell phone
_-jt_ (13/11/2007)
...you blame your hand cramps on wanking because you're ashamed
_-TimMc_ (14/11/2007)
...you can remember your 16 digit credit card number, expiry date, and 3 digit security code for purchasing cubes online.
_-TimMc_ (14/11/2007)
...there is an article about you and your cubes in the newspaper of your KARATE club!
_-Stefan Huber_ (14/11/2007)
...your vacations are planned around a competition
_-Adam Zamora_ (14/11/2007)
...you cancel important matches of your other sport to go to cube meetings
_-Erikku_ (14/11/2007)
...you know what are they going to say when they ask "Have you already watched...?"
_-Uriel_ (14/11/2007)
...speedcubing.com is your homepage
_-Tyler Fox_ (14/11/2007)
...the curious compound term "Master Magic" does not disturb you the least.
_-Lucas Garron_ (14/11/2007)
...you consider your algs to have personalities.
_-Lucas Garron_ (14/11/2007)
...You talk your parents into visiting a college during winter break, just because you know they have a competition that day, not for the college
(14/11/2007)
...you have a cube at your desk at work, in your car, in your room, a different cube in each location so you dont have to bring a cube everywhere
(14/11/2007)
...You're ready to stab the next person who asks "how do you get this green one here?", pointing from a green edge to the red centre piece
(14/11/2007)
...In geometry, when you try to draw a square, you find a grid on it.
_-Josh Smith_ (14/11/2007)
...You teach all your friends a LBL method
_-Mike_ (14/11/2007)
...You sleep with your cube beside you
(14/11/2007)
...You solve the cube without your hands
_-Smoid_ (14/11/2007)
...Your calander is a Rubik's Cube
(14/11/2007)
...Before a fire drill at school, you take your cube from your bag into your pocket, rather than things like your cell phone or iPod. Just in case there's a real fire you have your priorities set
(14/11/2007)
...you take at least five different cubes when you go on a two day trip
_-deathrisingup_ (15/11/2007)
...you can solve the cube without limbs
_-Anssi_ (15/11/2007)
...when you woke up to realize your once scrambles cube is now solved
_-ZigZag_ (15/11/2007)
...everyone at your school no longer thinks it's amazing when a cube is solved.
(15/11/2007)
...you forget all your algorithms when you sign up for a competition
_-Adam Campbell_ (15/11/2007)
...you think, therefore you cube.
_-Lucas Garron_ (15/11/2007)
...you solve the cube while talking to someone (and without breaking eye contact)
_-qqwref_ (15/11/2007)
...you do one-handed cubing while eating oatmeal.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (15/11/2007)
...You have memorized all the colors on the Rubik's cube and know where the colors are relative to each other.
_-James_ (16/11/2007)
...you'd be willing to start a civil war over color scheme.
_-Lucas Garron_ (17/11/2007)
...when you go to burger king you ask for a free rubik's cube with your burger suggesting you want to have it your way
_-Derrick Eide_ (17/11/2007)
...Your teachers class lessons to you are now just heard as "Click CLICK CLICK, Click Click Click Exponents Click."
_-Derrick Eide_ (17/11/2007)
...your girlfriend breaks up with you and you wonder, " I wonder if she'll give me my cube i gave to her back..??"
_-Derrick Eide_ (17/11/2007)
...you suggest to your wife " You know,, We COULD use more cubes in the bedroom.."
_-Derrick Eide_ (17/11/2007)
...When you hear Beijjing 2008, you think of the competition, not the Olympics
(17/11/2007)
...you invent your own cereals called "Lucky Cubes" Cinammon toast cubes, and Cubieos
_-Derrick Eide_ (17/11/2007)
...you don't have motivation to learn new stuff anymore
_-Dan_ (18/11/2007)
...you use the cube for every graphic design class assignment
_-Adam Campbell_ (18/11/2007)
...you learn a new meaning of "Slice turns" when you try to solve an un-lubed megaminx one-handed.
_-Ummon Karpe_ (18/11/2007)
...everybody looks like a cube
_-mk1209_ (20/11/2007)
...you write things like RUR'U' on the edge of your school books.
_-Leif Sabellek_ (20/11/2007)
...you hope for a lucky case to get faster if you have overslept.
_-Leif Sabellek_ (20/11/2007)
...(R � r �) B � U � (L l) U � (R' r ') U � (R r) U � F � (R r) F � (L ' l ') B � (R � r �) gives you nightmares.
_-George_ (21/11/2007)
...You start to make jokes using the terms F2L, OLL, and PLL.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (21/11/2007)
...you write a Constitution to Rubik Cubism Land.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (21/11/2007)
...you joke in government class about how cubes have many colors and orientations when discussing civil rights.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (21/11/2007)
...you start singing, " watch me crack that Rubik's Cube... superman that alg..." instead of how that soulja boy song really supposed to go
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (21/11/2007)
...you cube one-hand on the bus.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (21/11/2007)
...your teachers confiscated your cube like 100 times
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (21/11/2007)
...when you wonder whether to cube your square 1s or square your cubes.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (23/11/2007)
...you've read this entire list...
_-Terence_ (23/11/2007)
...faster than harris chan 
_-who?_ (23/11/2007)
...you're asked to pick a number and you'd pick 42, 57, or 21.
_-Sikan Li_ (24/11/2007)
...You write everything with a whip-it pen
_-Josh Smith_ (24/11/2007)
...You have re-design your computer to look like a cube
(24/11/2007)
...Each wall in your room is a different color.
_-Demon Parasite_ (24/11/2007)
...you try to teach your dog how to solve a cube
(25/11/2007)
...you use say "OLL" instead of "LOL".
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (28/11/2007)
...you bought over 3 different cubes
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (28/11/2007)
...Your cube broke many times and you had to replace cubes and parts many times
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (28/11/2007)
...you invented a sign language based on cube turns and Algorithms
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (28/11/2007)
...people start to tell you that you need help for cube addiction
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (28/11/2007)
...you even have an alternate 'take-everywhere practice cube.'
_-Lucas Garron_ (28/11/2007)
...you do all your school projects about rubik's cubes
_-cretella_ (29/11/2007)
...R2D2 doesn't make you think of Star Wars anymore.
_-cretella_ (29/11/2007)
...you only see white, red, blue, orange, green and yellow.
(29/11/2007)
...'cube' becomes your slang word for 'cool'
_-cretella_ (29/11/2007)
...you complain to people about their faces
_-cretella_ (29/11/2007)
...your friends schedule your intervention.
_-cretella_ (29/11/2007)
...you think of the Rubik's Cube, when some one mentions the Nintendo GameCube.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (30/11/2007)
...you have ranked yellow, white, red, blue, orange, and green from most favorite to least favorite.
_-Lucas Garron_ (1/12/2007)
...you begin to feel physical pain when people talk about taking the stickers off cubes.
_-qqwref_ (1/12/2007)
...you can't recognize people's faces, only their layers
_-qqwref_ (1/12/2007)
...you wonder why the corners of your desk only have one color.
_-qqwref_ (1/12/2007)
...you label a cube's faces with O, H, F, N, C, and P, because it's the only way you can pay attention in chemistry,
_-qqwref_ (1/12/2007)
...you instinctively try to stop the timer every time you see a solved cube.
_-qqwref_ (1/12/2007)
...you'll only date a girl who wears 6 different colors of makeup.
_-qqwref_ (1/12/2007)
...You consider everything to have layers, not sides
_-Josh Smith_ (2/12/2007)
...You have nightmares of getting all DNFs for BLD in a competition
_-Josh Smith_ (2/12/2007)
...You worship Tyson Mao
_-Josh Smith_ (2/12/2007)
...you try to do everything fast, including tying your shoes, opening locks, and dialing numbers.
(3/12/2007)
...your desktop picture on your computer is a big cube.
_-qqwref_ (3/12/2007)
...Your favorite site is ryanheise.com
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/12/2007)
...you think about cubing in AP government class when they talk about LAYER cake federalism
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/12/2007)
...you can tell a person's orientations by looking at their faces.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/12/2007)
...your favorite topic in ProbStat class is 'permutations'.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/12/2007)
...you make a site about cubing and post your favorite algorithms on it.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/12/2007)
...you attempt to BLD during class by doing the cube in your pocket so that the teacher can't see it.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/12/2007)
...you constantly complain about how stiff your cube is even though you've never seen a better cube except on youtube.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/12/2007)
...(R � r �) B � U � (L l) U � (R' r ') U � (R r) U � F � (R r) F � (L ' l ') B � (R � r �) gives you nightmares. When you read that post you tried it on a cube to see if it did something.
_-Craig Bouchard (credit to George)_ (5/12/2007)
...And then realize its the OLL parity on the 4x4. And realize you are stupid for not recognizing it because you do the double parity.
_-Stupid...AKA - Craig Bouchard_ (5/12/2007)
...And originally tried it on a 3x3, not even thinking about a 4x4.
_-Craig Bouchard...AKA Stupid_ (5/12/2007)
...You didnt need to do (R � r �) B � U � (L l) U � (R' r ') U � (R r) U � F � (R r) F � (L ' l ') B � (R � r �) to realise what it is.
_-Chris Thiessen (Credit to George)_ (6/12/2007)
...you know most of the people on this list ( not personally, but know their cube records and youtube page, etc.
_-fanwuq_ (6/12/2007)
...you constantly cube, but stop getting PBs every week. (Hasn't happen to me yet!)
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (6/12/2007)
...you have more cubes than friends.
_-qqwref_ (9/12/2007)
...people at Caltech or MIT call you nerdy.
_-qqwref_ (9/12/2007)
...your girlfriend asks you to go out with her without your cube.
_-VBK_ (9/12/2007)
...You can't wait for M�ty�s Kuti's new records.
_-Alex Seidler_ (10/12/2007)
...you have a cube for ever occasion. ie: OH cube, tournament cube, BLD cube etc.
_-Alex Seidler_ (10/12/2007)
...you've added to this list.
_-Alex Seidler_ (10/12/2007)
...people get annoyed that when they borrow your cube, you immediately pull another out of your pocket.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (12/12/2007)
...you use "cube" as a verb more often than as a noun.
_-qqwref_ (13/12/2007)
...you try to draw a circel and in has 4 corners
_-Julian B�hler_ (14/12/2007)
...You heard that NPR mentioned that a terror prisoner was so bored that he solved a Rubik�s cube in 2 days, you wished that you are in prison simply because your parents won�t give you your cubes. L 
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (16/12/2007)
...You tried to make an origami cube.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (16/12/2007)
...You switched to an alternative keyboard (Colemak, Dvorak), because other cubists did.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (16/12/2007)
...You speedcube everything, not just cubes�origami, typing, homework, running, etc.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (16/12/2007)
...this page rocks...
_-loser_ (18/12/2007)
...your entire Firefox Bookmarks Toolbar is comprised of cubing links.
_-Lucas Garron_ (18/12/2007)
...Your parents always know where you are from the "clicking" 
_-Josh AKA cubedrummer67_ (18/12/2007)
...You type OLL instead of lol on a text message, instant message, etc. 
_-Josh AKA cubedrummer67_ (19/12/2007)
...you think of Magic as the puzzle, not the card game.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (19/12/2007)
...you have to solve the rubiks cube at least once a day to be happy
_-Jesus Lizama_ (21/12/2007)
...you sleep with your cubes
_-xxbr3ndanxx_ (22/12/2007)
...you can't go a day without solving a cube
(22/12/2007)
...you can't bear looking at an unsolved cube
(22/12/2007)
...you start hugging/kissing/carressing your cubes
_-xxbr3ndanxx_ (22/12/2007)
...you have wallpapers of cubes
(22/12/2007)
...all you think about is cubes
(22/12/2007)
...you freely complain about how slippery you're cubesmith non-textured tiles are
(25/12/2007)
...you started a club at your school devoted to twisty puzzles.
_-Ben Rothman_ (31/12/2007)
...you can accomplish various household tasks with your mouth/head/elbows so you can cube.
_-Ben Rothman_ (31/12/2007)
...you read this list and realized you need to cube more.
_-Ben Rothman_ (31/12/2007)
...when you start giving cubes out for christmas, instead of....anything else
_-Steve Seon_ (31/12/2007)
...When a cube pops during a solve, instead of picking up the pieces, you simply get another cube from your desk.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (1/1/2008)
...you practice piano extensively to build your dexterity, so you can cube better.
_-Justin Adsuara_ (1/1/2008)
...You have music exclusively for cubing
_-Justin Adsuara_ (1/1/2008)
...you solve cubes with chopsticks, pens, pencils, erasers, books,....
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (6/1/2008)
...random people come up to you and ask if you can teach them how to solve a cube
_-chris braiedy_ (8/1/2008)
...you cube to practice typing faster on ryanheise.com
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (10/1/2008)
...you'd only ever want to get drunk to do an average of 12 like that.
(10/1/2008)
...Your teacher tells you can take the course for free if you leave your cube at home
_-Daniel Beyer_ (12/1/2008)
...You've invented your own method for solving the cube...
(12/1/2008)
...You screw up an algorithm but you're going so fast you dont realise it until you think your done 
(12/1/2008)
...your friends ask if they can see your "Rubik's Triangle" or "Rubik's Circle".
_-Justin Adsuara_ (18/1/2008)
...you beg your mom to let you do one more solve
(19/1/2008)
...you own a t-shirt with a rubik's cube or want one..
_-Isagani Esteron_ (21/1/2008)
...you try to relearn better algs ( thanks, Lucas, your PLLs are the best I've found)
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (26/1/2008)
...you memorized the top 10 times of each event 
_-Harris Chan_ (27/1/2008)
...you've read through the whole page more than once
_-Vivien_ (28/1/2008)
...You understood ever acronym on this page
_-Zero_ (31/1/2008)
...you wear only green on monday, orange on tuesday, red on wednesday, etc..
_-Sarah AKA slncuber21_ (2/2/2008)
...people get annoyed of you cubing so much
_-Jonas Galindo_ (2/2/2008)
...You've named each cube you own based off their personality.
_-Shaden Smith_ (4/2/2008)
...your finger fall off
(4/2/2008)
...you have an head ache and seeing so many other colors around you : 
_-Eunice Michelle_ (6/2/2008)
...you have an head ache and seeing so many other colors around you : )
_-Eunice Michelle_ (6/2/2008)
...when you try to solve cubes in your head but you realize its a wrong mix-up
_-me_ (6/2/2008)
...when you look for a reason why you bring your cube everywhere
_-cube victim_ (6/2/2008)
...when you look for a reason why you bring your cube everywhere
_-cube victim_ (6/2/2008)
...you only wear cargo pants so you can carry around cubes in your pockets.
_-Jason Baum_ (6/2/2008)
...you put the cube down then pick it up again a second later
(11/2/2008)
...your name is Lucas Garron
_-Benn! (evil snicker)_ (11/2/2008)
...A, U, J, H, T and G remind you of algorithms instead of letters
(12/2/2008)
...you forgot your doing your assignments and just keep on cubing...
(15/2/2008)
...you click more than a WoW player
_-Charles Huynh_ (17/2/2008)
...Your father says it's an unhealthy obsession
_-Aaron Liske_ (18/2/2008)
...you can tell your cubes apart based on the smell
(22/2/2008)
...you get excited from hearing the word blindfold
(22/2/2008)
...You go OH when Driving
_-Aaron Liske_ (23/2/2008)
...you come back to this page every few days to check what others say about cube addictions.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...you do ROF2L.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...you solve using different methods (K4, reduction, cage; Fridrich, Petrus, Roux; Guimond,) depending on your mood.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...you stay up at midnight memorizing algorithms and comparing which site has the best PLLs
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...you subscribe to every cubist you can find on youtube.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...girls are more attracted to your cubes than to you.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...you think that Cuba is cube and Fidel Castro is the Commutator (communist dictator) and you plan to make a youtube video about it.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...you feel that you are really slow and people complain that you are going too fast when you are teaching them how to cube.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...you can nolonger do the beginner method, you always accidentally do F2L
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...You know over 4 algorithms for the Z perm and none of them are the standard alg.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (24/2/2008)
...your twisty puzzles stop being cubes and start being other shapes.
_-Nat Hendel_ (28/2/2008)
...you consider suicide when someone takes your favorite cube and drops it on the gound
_-Kevin_ (28/2/2008)
...you bring your rubik's cube to bed
_-dfsiubhisodhg_ (1/3/2008)
...you record any show that has, mentions, or shows someone solving a rubik's cube
_-Matthew Dioso_ (2/3/2008)
...you've memorized all ZBF2L algorithms
_-Matthew Dioso_ (2/3/2008)
...You make custom puzzles
_-Eliawz_ (4/3/2008)
...you dress up as a rubik's cube for Halloween
_-Matthew Dioso_ (4/3/2008)
...your belly looks like a cube
_-bill weasly_ (6/3/2008)
...you are typing this at 1:57 AM
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (8/3/2008)
...you speedfold cranes when you don't have a cube.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (8/3/2008)
...When you solve a cube with a group around you and get a PB, They don't get it.
(10/3/2008)
...People are getting really annoyed and get jealous
_-Me_ (11/3/2008)
...you bath with your cube, eat with your cube, sleep with your cube, etc..
_-Benjamin_ (16/3/2008)
...you use your rubik's 4x4 and 5x5 as weights
_-Matthew Dioso_ (17/3/2008)
...your teachers don't mind you using your cellphone in class, as long as you don't use the cube
_-Aaron Liske_ (18/3/2008)
...When people mess with it too much. and you tell them, "GET YOUR OWN!!!!!" 
(21/3/2008)
...Your bored so you decide to take apart all your cubes and put them back together
_-Me _(21/3/2008)
...People walk away when you talk about cubes too much
_-Me_ (27/3/2008)
...you see a girl and say "oh, she's cube" instead of "oh, she's cute"
_-Stefan Huber_ (29/3/2008)
...Odd numbers are now considered "PURE EV IL"
_-Derrick Eide_ (2/4/2008)
...you have a shirt that says, 'Addicted to the cube.'
_-Daniel Chan_ (4/4/2008)
...you don't have a cube so you do 'speed napkin setting', 'speed timer stopping', or 'speed peeing.'
_-Daniel Chan_ (4/4/2008)
...you have actually corrected the mistake on your "Addicted to the Cube" shirt, and then found a generator for the state on it.
_-Lucas Garron_ (4/4/2008)
...you start timing yourself for EVERYTHING you do.
_-Check Noris_ (9/4/2008)
...you start to use a stackmat for everything you do
_-Check Noris_ (9/4/2008)
...you end up writing R U R' U' for a math test
_-Check Noris_ (9/4/2008)
...you cry when your cube gets lost.
_-Ansley_ (12/4/2008)
...you get sick of people asking you to teach them how.
_-Ansley_ (12/4/2008)
...when someone says "I always peel the stickers off" you start to feel sick.
_-Ansley_ (12/4/2008)
...no one is impressed anymore.
_-Ansley_ (12/4/2008)
...you've put six streaks of colors (green,blue,etc) in your hair and go around shouting "I"M THE UNSOLVABLE CUBE!"
_-Teresa_ (12/4/2008)
...yout cubes "magically" lost their stickers
_-Raihaan_ (14/4/2008)
...you're accused of switching the stickers around, because they're peeling so bad
_-immortalcube_ (23/4/2008)
...you scream at ignorant fools that call your parity algorithms, those that you carry everywhere with you, "cheat cheats"
_-wddglr_ (27/4/2008)
...your smoother than Edouard Chambon.
_-Emerson Herrmann_ (27/4/2008)
...you post on this site
_-D-wrek_ (29/4/2008)
...you do addition and substraction using the cube instead of a calculator
_-deno_ (1/5/2008)
...you scramble a cube at night, so you can solve one as fast as possible when you wake up
(8/5/2008)
...you get sexually aroused by an H perm
(11/5/2008)
...you get sexually aroused by an H perm
_-Rowe_ (11/5/2008)
...you avoid all parody videos on Youtube to avoid losing time
_-linkmaster03_ (11/5/2008)
...people call you Rubix and forget your real name.
_-Steve "Rubix" Seon_ (15/5/2008)
...you read this list to EVERYONE you know
_-Drew Lipoff_ (16/5/2008)
...you do OH PLL time Attacks everyday.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (22/5/2008)
...When you can not write down all the algs you know without a cube in your hands.
_-Aaron C._ (26/5/2008)
...your nearest cube is less than a foot away.
(27/5/2008)
...you know how to slove a 2x2,3x3,4x4,5x5,6x6,7x7.. well u get the point
_-KJ Lee_ (27/5/2008)
...go to this site
_-Chris_ (29/5/2008)
...you cry upon the sight of a Rubik's Revolution
_-Quate_ (29/5/2008)
...http://texas-191.ufiaxo.info http://racing-17.ucuesgy.info http://trade-11-805.ufiaxo.info http://keyboard-6-211.utafef.info http://transportation-3-843.ufiaxo.info http://illinois-43-768.sozbit.info http://new-jersey-30-794.tuwvon.info http://quotes-36-225.vapnuj.info http://illinois-65.uquodel.info http://fiji-2-504.rysovre.info http://hp-13.uquodel.info http://quotes-26-419.tyguwre.info http://wood-72-778.xugeryq.info http://bra-2-174.umejyc.info http://energy-35-383.upeami.info http://wisconsin-21-81.ugeofe.info http://texas-69-191.ufiaxo.info http://school-203-40.ucuesgy.info 
_-Sal_ (2/6/2008)
...you make up Frank Morris Facts.
_-submitted for Lucas Garron_ (7/6/2008)
...you don't undurstand why everyboy is talking about the Euro 2008 in Switzerland-Austria. Euro is in Bilbao, isn't it?
(8/6/2008)
......and you wonder why they brought only one single megaminx for 22 competitors. It's no surprise they end up fighting for it...
(8/6/2008)
...people ask if you have your cube at a school dance
_-Josh Berg_ (8/6/2008)
...youve seen the "oh i can do it" phrase followed by it being turned one turn, then re-turned back to its solved state over 124 times
_-Josh Berg_ (8/6/2008)
...you solve vertual cubes
(12/6/2008)
...you tell non cubers"its not THAT hard to solve bld"
(12/6/2008)
...U2 is an half turn of the upper face, not a music group
(16/6/2008)
...the sight of a teraminx makes you drool with amazement
_-Jim_ (16/6/2008)
...you are addicted to 2x2x2 multiBLD.
_-fanwuq_ (18/6/2008)
...you solved it during the Graduation and your band director takes away your good cube because the rest of the band was playing but your in drumline and don't play on that piece but still takes it away and doesn't give it back until your mom has to go and pick it up for you.
_-rubik's reality_ (20/6/2008)
...You solve cubes on your tablet PC's touchscreen.
_-Jeff H_ (22/6/2008)
...You count down to v-cubes release... and don't care that a full set is $250
_-tc_ (22/6/2008)
...when you take a break because your fingers hurt, your brain just keeps spinning... and spinning..... and yeah, spinning. And then all of the sudden it's solved.
_-NC_ (22/6/2008)
...you wish there were an extra few hours in the day just for cubing because you wind up not doing other things. And then you realize that it wouldn't help, because you would still cube that entire time, and still nothing would get done.
_-NC_ (22/6/2008)
...you've actually managed to solve the 4d cube.
_-Jeff H_ (22/6/2008)
...you HONESTLY think you're doing something else, but then you realize you arent, and that you've just been fooling yourself, and you've really BEEN cubing for hours. And hours.
_-NC_ (22/6/2008)
...you bookmark this page
_-tc_ (23/6/2008)
...you go to learn an algorithm but realize you already know it
_-tc_ (23/6/2008)
...it's so late that you fall asleep with the cube in your hand.... by accident.
(23/6/2008)
...it's so late that you fall asleep with the cube in your hand.... by accident.
_-NC_ (23/6/2008)
...you've thought about how amazing a wii-cube would be.
_-NC_ (23/6/2008)
...when you asked your cube what it wanted for it's birthday, it said neon stickers, and you went and ordered them.
_-NC_ (23/6/2008)
...You loose a center bracket for your eastsheen 4x4, so you pull out a dremel and make one out of wood
_-tc_ (23/6/2008)
...you know that while you're clinically addicted to minesweeper, you're really in love with your cube. And nothing can break love. Not even addiction. Because love is addictive. And cube is love.
_-NC_ (23/6/2008)
...you feel guilty when you play with one cube more than the other, especially when the other is watching. 
_-NC_ (23/6/2008)
...you have invented a method faster than fridrich
(26/6/2008)
...randomly twist your cube as a nervous habit
(26/6/2008)
...you only know the US Dollar to Euro Conversion rate because of your V-Cube order
_-Chris Riddle_ (28/6/2008)
...You derive pleasure from teaching the 4x4x4 to your little sister
_-Nathan_ (30/6/2008)
...who can't solve a 2x2x2.
(30/6/2008)
...you have atleast 3 programs on your computer about Rubik's Cubes.
_-Chris_ (3/7/2008)
...you get peeved when you see someone type, "Rubix."
_-Hadley Sheffield_ (4/7/2008)
...you appreciate cube-based jokes
(13/7/2008)
...it takes you longer to scramble it then to solve it
_-jammmms_ (17/7/2008)
...You Embroider your favorite blindfold with the letter sequence from your 3x3 BLD pb
_-Connor_ (18/7/2008)
...You completley understand and can define the last 3 terms in my last post
_-Connor_ (18/7/2008)
...You've heard people ask, "Isn't there a trick to it?" over 100 times.
_-Robert d'Angelo_ (19/7/2008)
...to hook you up people says that theres going to have cube at the party
_-louisclub_ (22/7/2008)
...Your always broke from spending all your money on cubes
_-Me_ (26/7/2008)
...when you shout ' LEFT INVERTED' at at left turn
_-sam_ (5/8/2008)
...you wash your hands ... then U-flick the tap off
_-giraffemonkey_ (7/8/2008)
...instead of telling Chuck Norris jokes you tell Frank Morris jokes
_-Anthony Searle_ (7/8/2008)
...You Love Your Algorithms And They Love you Back
(8/8/2008)
...your cube has so much lube in it that it has a POP twice during every solve
(8/8/2008)
...you think that red is the opposite colour of orange
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you try to explain how to solve a cube to others in the most confusing way possible so you sound smart
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you have tried to teach a pet how to solve a 2x2x2
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...letters of the alphabet remind you of PLL alg names
_-Sarah_ (9/8/2008)
...you teach people how to dissassemble a cube and put it back together so they don`t annoy you anymore about peeling stickers
(9/8/2008)
...you can instantly tell if a word can be written in notation
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...OH is onehanded, not the chemical symbol for hydroxide
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...your physics teacher accuses you of using steriods because of your one handed speedcubing skills
(9/8/2008)
...you KNOW that pogobat is a noob
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you consider a sticker an imposter when it isnt white, yellow, green, blue, red or orange
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you understand cubing jokes and they make you laugh
(9/8/2008)
...the word `solve` reminds you of a cube being solved
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you`ve throwed a cube at someone because you couldn`t think of anything else better to do
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you`ve memorized the number 43 252 003 274 489 856 000
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you have given nicknames to all of the OLL cases
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you've discovered like 50 U perms
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you look foreward to a competition more than any other occasion
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you've heard the line "I can only get 2 sides" a million times
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...making twisty puzzle towers amuses you
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you've done well over 1000 averages on cubemania
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you have friended all the cubetubers on youtube that you can find
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you have made practical uses of cubes other than to solve, such as paperweights or even weapons
(9/8/2008)
...you have made a Rubik's Cube cake for Harris Chan's birthday
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you think of thrawst, badmephisto and pestvic as celebrities
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...your math teacher thinks you're a genius, even though your math mark isnt that good
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you try to smuggle cubes into class
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...OH-ing while walking to school becomes a normal habit
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you are more concerned about Rubik's wrist than deadly diseases
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you look foreward to summer break because school can't distract you from cubing 24/7
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you immediately submited some lines when you found this page
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you never thought of what "prime" can mean, other than counterclockwise
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you've tried a mad lib with only cubing terms
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...your favourite algorithm is FUFUFU2
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you have discovered that (L'U'R'D') x 105 makes a sune
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you ENJOY learning algorithms
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...people who say "pftt, you just memorized the scramble backwards" annoy the hell out of you
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you want to severly injure people who say "how can you solve it with a blindfold on if you can't see it?"
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...you want to kill that BlendTec guy for blending a Rubik's Cube
_-Sarah Strong_ (9/8/2008)
...what clicking noise?
(10/8/2008)
...you understand phrases like "double superman front back front back" 
_-Sarah Strong_ (10/8/2008)
...the spacebar on your computer keyboard gets jammed because you hit it too much when using Jnetcube
_-Sarah Strong_ (10/8/2008)
...i have a cube in front of me right now but i have not ben cubing that long i solve in 145 seconds
_-josh_ (10/8/2008)
...you can solve it in less then a 60 seconds
_-josh_ (10/8/2008)
...you have a crush on another cuber
(10/8/2008)
...when your name is puzzle lord
_-Puzzle Lord_ (11/8/2008)
...when someone droped a rubik's cube you wanna slap them
_-Puzzle Lord_ (11/8/2008)
...a 1x1x1 solve just isn't funny anymore
(14/8/2008)
...FURU�R�F� becomes the awesome multipurpose alg. 
_-fanwuq_ (15/8/2008)
...You solve WTF2L.
(15/8/2008)
...Cubers actually call you the weirdest cuber.
_-fanwuq_ (15/8/2008)
...your favorite saying is cubes, b!tch'
(17/8/2008)
...the WCA logo is your desktop.
(19/8/2008)
...you mistake your girlfriend for Jessica Frdrich
(21/8/2008)
...you're so excited for an upcoming competition that you ran into a wall
_-Sarah Strong_ (22/8/2008)
...half the people you add on MSN are cubers
_-Sarah Strong_ (22/8/2008)
...you have done an official OH solve while eating a banana, just for fun
_-Sarah Strong_ (24/8/2008)
...u get excited when u get 10 seconds, then you realize there was a 15 second countdown
_-KJ Lee_ (27/8/2008)
...you've accidentally said "algorithm" during math class many times instead of "equation" or "formula"
_-Sarah Strong_ (28/8/2008)
...your girlfriend threatens to break up with you unless you stop breaking dates for competitions
_-Waffle_ (30/8/2008)
...Your AIM icon is a cube
_-Robert d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You're mad that the icon isn't solved.
_-Robert d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You get mad when your cubes dont answer you questions
_-sarah d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You get mad when your cubes dont answer you questions
_-sarah d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You have no more room at your desk to put your cubes.
_-Robert d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You cube at the bowling alley and saw someone else cubing there, so you had a cube-off.
_-Robert d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You won the cube-off.
_-Robert d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You bet the guy at the pizza place that you could solve the cube in under 30 seconds, and you got a free piece of pizza.
_-Robert d'Angelo & Paul Wagner_ (31/8/2008)
...you dance with your cube to: "i cant see me loving nobody but you!"
_-sarah d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...you dance with your cube to: "i cant see me loving nobody but you!"
_-sarah d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You sit in your room for hours trying to make some sort of cube shaped food
_-sarah d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You see a cube on tv and call up all your friends to tell them the news.
_-Sarah d'Angelo_ (31/8/2008)
...You place bets on Euro 2008.
_-Robert d'Angelo_ (2/9/2008)
...you've literally put your blood, sweat, and tears into a cube as an experimental lubricant
_-Waffle_ (3/9/2008)
...you take your nath teacher has a 4x4 and u solve it the very first day of school
_-Kai Abuan_ (7/9/2008)
...you know that "y=mx+b' is not true
_-Sarah Strong_ (11/9/2008)
...you're only miliseconds away from being either boo-ed or applauded.
_-Waffle_ (16/9/2008)
......you used your can of insecticide as a lubricant.
(20/9/2008)
...njfjbchhfrgfghgfhjdfhfh
_-Sarah Strong_ (21/9/2008)
...you can't stand to see white beside yellow
_-CAT13_ (21/9/2008)
...a 7x7 is way too easy
_-CAT13_ (21/9/2008)
...you only brought your camera to vacation to record solves
_-CAT13_ (21/9/2008)
...you know how to spell nakajima, akkersdijk, and makisumi (and idolize them)
_-CAT13_ (21/9/2008)
...you can solve a rubiks cube V-7 faster that it takes someone to paint the colors on the sides.
_-kajowwojak_ (22/9/2008)
...you solve a rigged cube
_-kajowwojak_ (22/9/2008)
...When you legally change your name to "Frank Morris"
(22/9/2008)
...You solve three V-7's while your opponents solve 1 Pocket cube, just so things are fair.
_-kajowwojak_ (22/9/2008)
...you sit here and read each and every one of these jokes
_-kajowwojak_ (22/9/2008)
...If you legally change your name to "Rub X. Cube"
_-kajowwojak_ (22/9/2008)
...K9 doesnt remind you od a dog anymore, it reminds you of a fast way to solve a computer 9x9x9
(23/9/2008)
...you use cubes to demonstrate everyday tasks
_-Charles Huynh_ (25/9/2008)
...you use cubes to demonstrate everyday tasks
_-Charles Huynh_ (25/9/2008)
...you hear the word U2 and you think of the turn on the Rubik's Cube and not the band.
_-Reagan_ (1/10/2008)
...you say, "Why isn't Eastsheen in the dictionary?!?"
(1/10/2008)
...you recommend silicon spray to a friend who's having his first time.
_-Edward C._ (3/10/2008)
...you feel a kind of chemistry when touching a cube-like object.
_-Edward C._ (3/10/2008)
...you write cube algorithms on the school's desk
_-Mestre_ (12/10/2008)
...... your V6 pops. Mine never pops 
_-KWS PALL_ (14/10/2008)
...you go on holiday and come back with more cubes than you left with
_-giraffemonkey_ (18/10/2008)
...you know terms like 'cuboctahedron' and 'rhombic dodecahedron'
_-giraffemonkey_ (18/10/2008)
......you start to see cubes while doing Geometry.
(18/10/2008)
...You aren't worried about getting a bad grade in math on your report card, because you think to yourself, 'They're going to drop my highest and lowest subject!'
_-Robert d'Angelo_ (27/10/2008)
...fFuMkTufjzdTaI
_-fvpbjuinkz_ (29/10/2008)
...your hands are hurting
(30/10/2008)
...http://solution-24-688.zyreloj.cn http://pregnancy-7.zuvexry.cn http://plan-b-1-607.zuvexry.cn http://elocom.zenavo.cn http://flomax.zipace.cn http://arthritis-6-525.zenavo.cn http://solution-36-98.zyreloj.cn http://alcohol-7-129.zenavo.cn http://yerba-diet.zyreloj.cn http://ventolin.zyreloj.cn http://aldactone-149.zenavo.cn http://treatment-39.zyreloj.cn http://oxytocin.zostura.cn http://nursing-6.zostura.cn http://health-12.zipace.cn http://nutrition-9.zostura.cn http://medication-10-452.zostura.cn http://pregnancy-18-433.zuvexry.cn http://pain-38-283.zostura.cn http://pain-10-577.zostura.cn http://toprol.zuvexry.cn 
_-August_ (4/11/2008)
...your girlfriend asks if you have any lube and you say "why do you want jigaloo?"
(5/11/2008)
...your teachers start to call you a Rubik's cube pusher from showing everyone your cube collection instead of listening in class
_-Anthony McKnight_ (8/11/2008)
...you are paranoid about anti-cubists
(10/11/2008)
...your cube never leaves your pocket.
_-Alex Lau_ (11/11/2008)
...you give a Rubik's cube as gift for someone's birthday.
_-Alex Lau_ (11/11/2008)
...you always OH while you are walking at the hailway
_-Alex Lau_ (11/11/2008)
...you ecen wana try to solve a 2x2.
_-Alex Lau_ (11/11/2008)
...you will die if you can't play the cube.
_-Alex Lau_ (13/11/2008)
...you get dissapointed with a 3x3x3 avg of 5 over 15.xx
_-Sarah Strong_ (14/11/2008)
...you've yelled at your younger brother because he keeps forgetting the alg " F U R U'R'F' "
_-Sarah Strong_ (14/11/2008)
...your homework load won't stop you getting a few hours of cubing practice everyday
_-Sarah Strong_ (14/11/2008)
...you've been the fastest at school.
_-Alex Lau_ (14/11/2008)
...you're solving the cube in your head while running on the treadmill... :O
(16/11/2008)
...you have mixed WD40, jigaloo, petroleum jelly, silicone, white lithium, a type of wart-burner and your own speerm to lube your cube :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you have mixed WD40, jigaloo, petroleum jelly, silicone, white lithium, a type of wart-burner and your own speerm to lube your cube :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you know multiple algorithms for the same f2l / oll / pll case :O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you start jacking off to a 7x7x7 cos it turn u on sooooo baddd :|...:O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you want to strangle the v-cube maker.. and strange the eastsheen maker.. and then strangle ero rubik for being too lazy to make anything good other than the 3x3 :O :O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you can use F3L on the 3x3 xD :O :O :O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you have tried solving the cube with ur peeniss ahahahaa so seriously, its not that hard.. :O :O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you want to barf when someone says "i can solve the first SIDE but how do you solve the other five SIDES" :O :O :O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...your teacher confiscates it and calls your parents who later confiscate it and then you have to buy a new one that you have to play with in SILENCE :O :O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...your msn display picture is of a rubik's cube :O :O :O :O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you think teaching your girlfriend how to solve the cube afterschool at 'cube club' is the ultimate date
(16/11/2008)
...you want to yelll your head off at the v-cube guy for having black stikers :O :O :O :O (the last joke was also by me lo, i jus forgot hte :O's)
(16/11/2008)
...you have every single diy kit (type a, b, c...; version 1, 2, 3...; cube colour blue, green, red, organge...).. and solve them all regularly too! :O :O :O :O
(16/11/2008)
...you realize that the world championships are ONLY EVERY OTHER year and get aaangryyy grrrrrrrrrr :O :O :O xD
(17/11/2008)
...u eat a cube chocolate
_-andy_ (17/11/2008)
...you start to forget some OLL.
_-Alex Lau_ (19/11/2008)
...you started to be bored to answer how to solve the Rubik's cube.
_-Alex Lau_ (19/11/2008)
...you read the CPT into CCT.
_-a_ (19/11/2008)
...you can do the notations in your head.
_-Alex Lau_ (19/11/2008)
...you at least bring 2 cubes to school, one for you, one for friends.
_-Alex Lau_ (19/11/2008)
...you still don't think that's enough for having 7 cubes.
_-Alex Lau_ (19/11/2008)
...you think some crazy suff about cubing, like solve in the water.
_-Alex Lau_ (19/11/2008)
...you always watch cubing videos
_-Alex Lau_ (19/11/2008)
...you countdown days until the next competition, even when its not for a few months
_-Sarah Strong_ (20/11/2008)
...you play with cubes in your mind when you're bored in class
_-Sarah Strong_ (20/11/2008)
...you suggest to wikipedia administrators to make a wikicube.com, as a part of wikipmedia, where all methods will be explain, even the most exotic strange werid craappy ones!!! [btw they declined.. :'( ]
(22/11/2008)
...you will be angry of why you can't sub 20
_-Alex Lau_ (22/11/2008)
...multiple people have ripped a cube out of your hands and thrown it against a wall
(23/11/2008)
...cqIoNTuR
_-dgjhxvwdrzt_ (24/11/2008)
...you develop burns on your fingers from speedsolving
_-Freddy_ (24/11/2008)
...you try to solve anything with hinges
_-Pyro-Dude_ (27/11/2008)
...R � r �) B � U � (L l) U � (R' r ') U � (R r) U � F � (R r) F � (L ' l ') B � (R � r �) gives you nightmares. u did this on your cube then eventually solved it and timed it
_-vloc15_ (27/11/2008)
...you know all of the god's algorithms for V-7 and then sa y to your friends "sooo i wonder when the V-8 is coming out.."
(27/11/2008)
...you decide that fridrich sucks and its time that a genius like you made a better method :O :O (the last one was by me as well yo my badd)
(27/11/2008)
...you decide that fridrich sucks and its time that a genius like you made a better method :O :O (the last one was by me as well yo my badd)
(27/11/2008)
...you challenger erik akkers-blah-blah and yu nakajima to an online cubing duel over webcams... and WIN :O:O:O
(27/11/2008)
..."you've never peeled off the stickers, taken apart the peices, or purchased a book with a solution..."
_-Sarah Strong_ (27/11/2008)
...you know what song the previous quote is from
_-Sarah Strong_ (27/11/2008)
......you buy a V-6 and solve every other cube you own just to get your mom to pay for it
_-John Spencer_ (28/11/2008)
...you get mad at the V-Cube guy for taking so long to release V-8..V-11, so you make your own prototype.. THAT ACTUALLY WORKS!!! :O:O:O
(29/11/2008)
...your mum doesn't want you to play the cube, until Christmas
_-Alex Lau_ (29/11/2008)
......you can't sleep seeing a scramble cube
(29/11/2008)
...if your parents laugh when you lose a cubie from your only cube
_-Nicholas Chen_ (30/11/2008)
...you've tried to hide your cubes from your siblings so they won't wreck your perfectly apllied stickers.
_-Nicholas Chen_ (30/11/2008)
...you buy cubes just so you can have a longer solve relay.
(30/11/2008)
...You spend over 3 hours on one FMC scramble because you wanted a sub-30.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (30/11/2008)
...you have a LL skip and you spend hours re-doing the scramble to see if you can get it again (and fail)
_-Sarah Strong_ (1/12/2008)
...2x2
(4/12/2008)
...you get a 7x7 and can solve it intuitively... even though you have never sovled something over 3x3 before
(5/12/2008)
...you want to kill yourself because your time had become slower
_-Alex Lau_ (5/12/2008)
...you realize that people that post here are getting lamer and lamer every day, but you still check daily for some good new ones.. even though you know its going to be LAMEEE :O:O:O
(6/12/2008)
...your stackmat timer's batterie keep dieing
_-Sarah Strong_ (6/12/2008)
...you lost a cubie of your favourite cube, and you thought it was the end of the world
_-Sarah Strong_ (6/12/2008)
...you want to die cuz someone who is slower than you a lot before has been faster than you now 
_-Alex Lau_ (6/12/2008)
...you start worshipping Cubing Gods; e.g. me: "if i cannot solve this V-7, let the Gods of Cubing strike me down with white lithium!!!"
(7/12/2008)
...you need finger-physiotherapy from cubing too much :O:O:O:O (above one was by me, forget to sign again with ":O:O:O")
(7/12/2008)
...you would rather hang around this site, thinking of jokes and posting for hours... rather than work on your programming culminating project which is worth 15 % of your mark :O:O:O (ok yea time for me to go work now xD lololol)
(7/12/2008)
...you don't mind giving away cubes to your friends because you have far too many anyway :O:O:O
(7/12/2008)
...you have to force yourself to stop by breaking them into pieces because of exams.
_-Alex Lau_ (9/12/2008)
...you do sleep delayed BLDs.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (11/12/2008)
...KtTrzaHXrgsfLBMno
_-ukxzeqvnjny_ (12/12/2008)
...You can't wait to get off work so that you can FINALLY start your 24 hour cube marathon
_-somerandomkidmike_ (12/12/2008)
...You get turned on by a cube that is faster than yours.
_-somerandomkidmike_ (12/12/2008)
...You have had rubik's cubes banned in at least 5 different classes (I'm up to 10 right now)
_-somerandomkidmike_ (12/12/2008)
...You do a proper burial for a broken rubik's cube
_-somerandomkidmike_ (12/12/2008)
...You have done several school projects about rubik's cubes (ie. physics, psychology and sociology)
_-somerandomkidmike_ (12/12/2008)
...TRUE STORY (that happend 2day): i was playing with my 4x4 while my physics teacher was talking about gravity.. "So! the earth is a sphere! not a pyramid!.. and certainly not a rubik's cube!!!!" (now the teacher draws a rubik's cube on the board beside the earth).. and then he takes away my cube.. and then he exclaims "whoaa a 4x4!" later that period, in the middle of a test, he gives me back my cube and says "dont worry, u dont have to do the test, just do the cube! its ok! really! ill just give u a zero.. go on! go the 4x4! its quite all right!"... it might seem dumb, but if this happens to you in the middle of a test, you'd be scared like shiit too!!
_-:O:O:O:O_ (12/12/2008)
...you start getting regular pain under your nails (the kind of pain you feel when you get a papercut under your nail).. because you cube too much outside in the cold.. even when its snowing.. :O:O:O:O
(12/12/2008)
...... you approach girls with this line: "I'm like a Rubikss cube, the more you play with me, the harder I get."
(13/12/2008)
...you've had a crowd of 30 or more people at school watch you do a BLD solve, and after you succeed people start following you around 
_-Sarah Strong_ (14/12/2008)
...you've become addicted to the Heise Sim., even if you're not good with it
_-Sarah Strong_ (14/12/2008)
...you can recite the alphabet backwards quickly because you think if the reverse order of the edge letter labeling system you use for BLD
_-Sarah Strong_ (14/12/2008)
...matrices remind you of puzzle dimensions
_-Sarah Strong_ (14/12/2008)
...people always ask you to lean them a cube.
_-Alex Lau_ (14/12/2008)
...zXlYZgGurXIFSd
_-ppfgkpgtn_ (15/12/2008)
...you manage to read this entire page's contents at one sitting
(15/12/2008)
...you help the orthers to order DIYs so you dont have to pay too much for shipping.
_-Alex Lau_ (15/12/2008)
...You kiss all your cubes good night and take one to sleep with
_-Ryan_ (16/12/2008)
...you see actually count all the idiots like "'ppfgkpgtn'" and "'fvpbjuinkz '" and "'ukxzeqvnjny '" who write gibberish on this great site, and your comment to them is: "I CHALLENGE YOUUUU TO A CUBE-OFF, NON-BELIEVER!!!!!!!"
(16/12/2008)
......you log onto this website.
_-Angelita Kinch_ (16/12/2008)
...you dream about F2L and wake up screaming when you do a wrong insertion
_-KD_ (17/12/2008)
...You see "'ppfgkpgtn'" and "'fvpbjuinkz '" and "'ukxzeqvnjny '" in a previous post and automatically try them to see if they are ryanheise simulator algs.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (18/12/2008)
...you really want to be one "who are so cool that they have adopted the method(MGLS) and have finished learning it.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (18/12/2008)
...you dare to learn 20 algs a day...BLD.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (18/12/2008)
...you believe yourself to no longer be you, but truly a PART of the cube..to BE the cube.. (this one is too deep to be jks?)
(19/12/2008)
...you are sleeping in front of the tv during late nite shows and all of a sudden u hear an advertisement about special edition stickers, and you jerk awake and stare at the tv, hoping to see stickers like the ones used by dan harris (if anyone knows how dan harris made his cube stickers/tiles have holes in them email me at [email protected])
(19/12/2008)
...people at school are willing to pay you five dollars to lub their cube specially your way (a method that included putting the peices in a kettle that is boiling water, mixing stuff like wd40 + jigaloo + white lithium + etc. and then cramming it all into the cube)
(19/12/2008)
...you know that the lubing method described in the previous post is stupid.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (20/12/2008)
...you think of A' as "A prime" instead of "the compliment of A"
_-Sarah Strong_ (20/12/2008)
...you actually understand what sarah strong just said in the previous post
(21/12/2008)
...wikipedia has an entre page about you and your cubing history
(21/12/2008)
...you practice for competitions by going to weight lifting club afterschool, and strapping on dumbells to your fingers, and you do curls (im being completely true and honest here, my fingers are RIPPED )
(21/12/2008)
...you take your cube to the prom
_-KD_ (22/12/2008)
...you take your cube to the shower
_-Blasting_ (22/12/2008)
...you cube when you're taking a dump
(22/12/2008)
...you check here every couple of hours for new jks
(22/12/2008)
...yo mama is so fat that she's bigger than a V-cube 7.
_-I'm a DNF_ (22/12/2008)
...you [OH-] (concentrate on one hand cubing).
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (22/12/2008)
...you dread hot days and can't wear a hoodie to carry your cube in.
_-Ekku Zakku_ (22/12/2008)
...you think cubing should be an Olympic sport, and that you could get a gold medal.
_-Ekku Zakku_ (22/12/2008)
...you hate people who mock you by unsolving and solving in just one turn.
_-Ekku Zakku_ (22/12/2008)
...you sit at your computer desk for so long cubing and reading this page that you get very dissoriented when you leave to take a potty break (just happened, no lie).
_-Ekku Zakku_ (22/12/2008)
...you use more printer paper on printing out algorithms than your mother does for everything else.
_-Ekku Zakku_ (22/12/2008)
...you still like with your mother.
_-Ekku Zakku_ (22/12/2008)
...still live with your mother*, I'm a bit tired now, almost 1 in the morning >_
_-Ekku Zakku_ (22/12/2008)
...all the things you want for Christmas are cube-related
(25/12/2008)
...you start wondering if maybe the v-cube guy will release larger pyraminxes since meffert obviously isnt
(25/12/2008)
...you are awake at 4:00am trying to find a scramble for someone 
_-Sarah _(26/12/2008)
...you finish finding that scramble, its now 7:30am, and you realize a few peices are in the wrong place
_-Sarah Strong_ (26/12/2008)
...You refer to Rubik's store-boughts as RNA (Rubik's Non-Adjustables).
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (26/12/2008)
...you also try to finish at least 4 out of 5 of everything.
_-Baian Liu_ (30/12/2008)
...you wash your dishes one-handed, to practice for OH
(30/12/2008)
...You save your money for monthes to buy a platic cube
_-Gal_ (31/12/2008)
...you have to save up for months to buy more cubes (because you spent all your other money on other cubes)...  "gal"
(1/1/2009)
...your Eastsheen 2x2 breaks and you don't know how to put it back together.
(1/1/2009)
...you spend all your computer time on Rubik's cube stuff.
_-Father Time_ (1/1/2009)
...you go onto this website (that's me).
_-Hong Kong_ (1/1/2009)
...you're dissassembled and reassembled a rubik's brand 5x5x5 just to pass time
_-Sarah_ (4/1/2009)
...You do more BLD solves than speedsolves.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/1/2009)
...you VH OH
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/1/2009)
...you think Jimmy COLL is the coolest name.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (4/1/2009)
...You always look forward for next competition, which is 2 months left to it.
_-Alex Lau_ (5/1/2009)
...you believe Asians maybe good at cubing,
_-Alex Lau_ (5/1/2009)
...you hate Erik cuz he did not film the 0.96 2x2 solve. (kidding)
_-Alex Lau_ (5/1/2009)
...you think POP is pop out, not Probability of Precipitation.
_-Alex Lau_ (5/1/2009)
...you bought a timer but not using it because you don't want to waste the battery.
_-Alex Lau_ (5/1/2009)
...you always want to make more videos but you don't have time. 
_-Alex Lau_ (7/1/2009)
...you try to solve the F3L of 4x4 although you don't know the algs.
_-Alex Lau_ (8/1/2009)
...you google "cube" and are surprised that the top hit doesn't involve cubes in any way.
(9/1/2009)
...You open a gift....your family comments "Rubik's cube *Proffessor*?"....you answer, "Yes, what do you want?".
(9/1/2009)
...zIcSvEzEHuBIZJ
_-cubree_ (11/1/2009)
...sXAXYEraoBZoMGpp
_-yqghpmhu_ (11/1/2009)
...you tell frank morris jokes instead of chuck norris jokes
_-jake_ (13/1/2009)
...people call you "Rubik's cube man".
_-Alex Lau_ (13/1/2009)
...hello
_-hello_ (14/1/2009)
...'
_-'_ (14/1/2009)
...echo "hello"
_-echo "hello"_ (14/1/2009)
...you take apart and reassemble your v7 on the day you get it
_-giraffemonkey_ (15/1/2009)
...you have found a way to help poor farmers in africa ... using a rubik's cube (seriously, brought people to fairtrade stall in school)
_-giraffemonkey_ (15/1/2009)
...you start to hvae leg bruises from carrying a 2x2 in your pocket
_-hds_ (15/1/2009)
...you try to find even more advanced methods when you already know the hardest one
_-FatherTime_ (17/1/2009)
...pLFJPVrQnDPjMEBh
_-dklenf_ (17/1/2009)
...You cube during a chess match, then get grounded and banned from cubing for the next three days.
(18/1/2009)
...You never say the word "Rubik's" because there's only one type of cube.
(18/1/2009)
...Your last nightmare about cubes breaking was less than one week ago.
(18/1/2009)
...Your last nightmare about cubes breaking was less than one week ago.
(18/1/2009)
...nhKRZBKyibQfIZlU
_-jivzjm_ (19/1/2009)
..."I think, therfore I cube" is true even though you cube without thinking.
(21/1/2009)
...When in doubt, you cube. When not in doubt, you cube. You are never in doubt.
(21/1/2009)
...you write a speech for English about how if everyone cubed, the world would be a better place (I did that).
_-Nat Hendel_ (21/1/2009)
...catJRmaSLUEeukWdIP
_-Azqawe_ (23/1/2009)
...you start to get annoyed at all the spam in this page even though you dont own it
(23/1/2009)
...you get mad at lucas garron for allowing the spam to happen and then not removing it
(23/1/2009)
...you try to solve your ice cubes like it says in the first post but then your realize that your ice cubes are not "cubes" but rectangular prisms. and therefore you give up because you have no idea on how to solve a 2x2x3
(23/1/2009)
...you think that if they make a new music video for "what a wonderful world", it should feature cubes
(23/1/2009)
...you check in the chatterbox of cube sites every few minutes to check if anyone wrote anything new (lucas, you should get one )
(23/1/2009)
...you think the Bermuda Triangle should be called Rubiks Cube
_-darkmonk_ (23/1/2009)
...you dream with a B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' U L D' B' L D2 R2 B R' D2 scramble
(23/1/2009)
...megaminx
(25/1/2009)
...you check why B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' U L D' B' L D2 R2 B R' D2 is good, and find it first attempt. then get annoyed that u didnt see it faster
_-giraffemonkey_ (26/1/2009)
...you cube on the toilet
(27/1/2009)
...you actually have a dream about being unable to solve a 3x3 because of impossible parities, and then you find out that one of your friends (in the dream) opened up the cube and switched pieces, and now the crowd around you is laughing because you can't figure the cube even though you told them that you could do it in sub-20 (this was a real dream)
(27/1/2009)
...you set up positions which spell words using M2 memo
_-giraffemonkey_ (28/1/2009)
...you really want to try out the B2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 D' F' U L D' B' L D2 R2 B R' D2 scramble but cannot decide on which one of your (23) cubes would be the fastest
(29/1/2009)
...youre really good at OH because you don't want to stop cubing while you eat. 
_-Weston Mizumoto_ (3/2/2009)
...you call your cube " My Precious"
_-Phillip_ (3/2/2009)
...when VH does not remind you of van halen anymore
_-Weston Mizumoto_ (3/2/2009)
...it annoys you when people spell rubik's: rubix or rubics
_-Weston Mizumoto_ (3/2/2009)
...You undersatnd the following sentance. "I had a slow F2L but OLL I had an easy alg & had a PLL skip for my OH solve for my new PB"
_-shua_ (4/2/2009)
...the sound of a cube being solved is your homework "music"
_-jeff_ (4/2/2009)
...You picture cubes in people's hands when they aren't even there.
_-WEB_ (4/2/2009)
...you can solve the cube in 4 seconds.
(5/2/2009)
...You cube when the teacher isn't looking
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...You can solve in under a minute
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...You've memorized every algorithim in the fridrich method
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...When parity is no longer scary
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...You think it was a slow solve when everyone watching thought it was fast
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...You can solve it faster than you can examine it
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...you forget the number of cubes that you own
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...You can look at a scramble and immediately tell what method would be most efficient for solving it
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...You can look at a picture of a scrambled rubiks cube and determine whether it's solvable or not.
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...People stop asking if you have brought your cube, as they know what the answer will be
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...You start solving with the "God's algorithm" method
_-RK_ (5/2/2009)
...you want to yell at people who ask "Can you solve all 6 sides of the cube?"
(5/2/2009)
...you want to yell at people who ask "Can you solve all 6 sides of the cube?"
(5/2/2009)
...someone has correctly guessed, with no reason to do so, that you have a V7 in your bag
_-giraffemonkey_ (7/2/2009)
...you sign up for geometery.
_-Baian Liu_ (9/2/2009)
...you train your cubes to behave properly.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (10/2/2009)
...your cube smiles everytime it looks at you.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (10/2/2009)
...your cube pops everytime you need a drink.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (10/2/2009)
...you forget about this site because you are too busy posting on WCA forums and speedsolving.com
(14/2/2009)
...your friends say it's lame when your solving a 2x2 because they have seen you solve a big cube
(17/2/2009)
...getting a sub - 30 solve is easier than getting a girl.
_-Christian Hoxworth_ (26/2/2009)
...everybody crowds around you whenever you take ur cube out and then ur squished
_-D-P_ (26/2/2009)
...you have solved the cube OH while riding a bike.
_-Christian Hoxworth_ (28/2/2009)
...you dream instead of a competition where the scramble is R'FRU'R'FRU'R'FRU'R'FRU'R'FRU'R'FR
_-Christian Hoxworth_ (28/2/2009)
...you hands automatically reach for the cube and do R'FRU' in multiples of 6 while you wait for something.
_-Christian Hoxworth_ (28/2/2009)
...you promise to make only one more solve but after you finish it you scramble it again without noticing
_-Luis Becerril_ (2/3/2009)
...you leave the house with more than three cubes, not headed to a competition.
_-Christian Hoxworth_ (4/3/2009)
...everytime people hear a clicking sound, they crowd around u with wide eyes
_--D-P_ (8/3/2009)
...You name, and dress your cubes
(9/3/2009)
...you have personalized pouches, bags, seats, car seats, umbrellas, forks and spoons, etc, for your cube.
(9/3/2009)
...When your cube breaks, you have a funeral for it and decide...."should i put it in the ground, or should i burn it and keep the ashes on my shelf?"
(9/3/2009)
...you always have a staus related to cubing on facebook
_-Chris B._ (11/3/2009)
...you can time other things by knowing how long it takes you to solve the cube. ex. one hot pocket=4 solves
(11/3/2009)
...have over 10 cubes of the same kind.
_-KeyMastar_ (14/3/2009)
...you lube your cube 3 times a day
_-scottishcuber_ (15/3/2009)
...you watch videos on how to solve a 3x3 even though you already know how
_-scottishcuber_ (15/3/2009)
...when your hands start turning everything you hold.. even ur ipod
(16/3/2009)
...you atrst color coding things with the blue,green,orange,yellow n white
(16/3/2009)
...school administrators ask you what your new record is
_-Amy_ (17/3/2009)
...each of your teachers has taken up and kept more than one of your old cubes...
_-Amy_ (17/3/2009)
...you can't stand being away from it for more than an hour or so
_-Amy_ (17/3/2009)
...you never go anywhere without one of your cubes
_-Amy_ (17/3/2009)
...you own and can solve every single variation of a Rubik's anything
_-Amy_ (17/3/2009)
...your friends don't believe you when you say there ARE puzzles you can't sovle.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...someone asks you if you've "seen that guy who can do it in, like, 12 seconds" and you tell them that you've beaten that time already.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you can identify all the things that people do while you cube that annoy you.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you mention the terms F2L, alg, Megaminx, Skewb, PB, OH, K4, etc. in a casual conversation and you don't realize it until you notice that the other person is giving you a weird look.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...people assume you're in a very high math class because of your cubing skills.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you get crestfallen when you see someone solving with a beginner method, you see a really good F2L/OLL/PLL case, and they destroy it because they don't know Fridrich.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you solve the cube so fast people begin to think you're cheating when you scramble the cube yourself.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you see someone walking down the hall of your school and you say "Hey, that kid kinda looks like Matyas Kuti."
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you get disappointed when you realize that a certain puzzle has rivets and not screws.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you can look at a 5x5x5 and tell who made it and when by what it looks like and its color scheme.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you have to make a choice of what puzzles you're going to buy with a certain amount of money.
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...you play with a cube with a different color scheme and you get COMPLETLY lost. (Especially on the 4x4x4.)
_-iuga_panda_ (18/3/2009)
...your parents take it from you because they can't sleep with the clacking sound!
(22/3/2009)
...you have nightmares about an unsolveable 5x5
(25/3/2009)
...you have nightmares about an unsolveable 5x5
(25/3/2009)
...you shout at your cube when you make a mistake on PLL and you scramble the cube instead of solve it 
_-scottishcuber_ (25/3/2009)
...you play with your friends cube and you moan at him because its got no lube
_-scottishcuber_ (25/3/2009)
...you spend half an hour practicing your Z perm and get disappointed that you could not sub-1s it.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (26/3/2009)
...you ordered something from cube4you.com and become angry every day, when the order didn't come...
_-Cornelius Dieckmann_ (28/3/2009)
...you become used to the cases you get from the specific ways you messing up LL algs
_-giraffemonkey_ (29/3/2009)
...you become used to the cases you get from the specific ways you mess up LL algs
_-giraffemonkey_ (29/3/2009)
...you hate the F perm OH.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (29/3/2009)
...you learn 3 F perms OH.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (29/3/2009)
...You can execute all 3 F perms in about the same time OH. 
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (29/3/2009)
...you see the F perm during an OH solve and takes longer to decide which alg to use than executing the alg.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (29/3/2009)
...you name your cubes funny names.
_--D-P_ (3/4/2009)
...you don't use vasaline because you think you'll melt. 
_--D-P_ (3/4/2009)
...your worst nightmare is getting stuck during a cubing competition.
(3/4/2009)
...your worst nightmare is your cube locking up during a solve
_--D-P_ (3/4/2009)
...you OH EVERYWHERE!!!
_--D-P_ (3/4/2009)
...you can actually fix a broken rubiks cube
_--D-P_ (3/4/2009)
...You hate it when people turn a side, turn it to its original spot, and go, "PHHTT! It's so Easy!"
_--D-P_ (3/4/2009)
...you've posted at least 5 comments on here.
_--D-P_ (3/4/2009)
...you hate the rubik's revolution
_--D-P_ (4/4/2009)
...youve named ur guitar hero world tour band "rubix revenge" with an x because u don't want people to think you're nerdy if you spell it correctly
_-tiffany_ (5/4/2009)
...you read this page a lot and get excited when you post something here
_-tiffany_ (6/4/2009)
...you post something, scroll up, and get excited when you see someone you know post something
_-tiffany_ (6/4/2009)
...you get frustrated when it takes over 70 seconds to memorize a 3x3x3.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (12/4/2009)
...you know over 9000 algs. (probably actually more like 200)
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (12/4/2009)
...You think a 2x2x2 is super cute. Then you solve it over and over and you leave it to collect dust 
_-tiffany_ (15/4/2009)
...you perfect the layer by layer method
_-Brandon_ (16/4/2009)
...your doing rubiks cube project for school
_-kenny p_ (21/4/2009)
...you mess up your cube then you realize that you've seen this before
_-Neil Wu_ (26/4/2009)
...you post this link on your pm on msn for all your friends to see
_-Ana q._ (27/4/2009)
...you recognize a lot of the names of the people that have submitted things here
_-Sarah_ (27/4/2009)
...you try to avoid cube rotations while applying stickrs!
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you get tendonitis in your hands but can't stop cubing because it's your LIFE!!! I hate you people who don't get hand injuries!
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you've gone through 10+ scraperite blades from replacing so many stickers.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you don't want to buy more scraperite blades because you would rather put that money to another cube.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you actually influence others at your school and at your job to learn how to solve a cube, because they're so jealous of you.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you bought a Rubik's brand DIY just to see if they're as good as Nakajima's, and live to regret the waste of money.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you research hsow to remove excess adhesive from old stickers and find just one more use for your silicone lubricant... that makes 2 total...
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...everybody else laughs when you talk about lubing Rubik's cubes.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...Most of the OLLs you know you've just figured out on your own while experimenting.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you hate the Rubik's or Cubesmith logo on the white side of your cube even though it's always on the bottom while you solve.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you collect the stickers you remove from your twisty puzzles in case you want to put them back on temporarilly while you wait for more stickers to come in the mail.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you've been able to think of enough things to make a list of at least 10 or more of these.
_-EkkuZakku, one clever cuber!_ (27/4/2009)
...you look back up this list and realize that you don't have anything on Sarah and Wuqiong Fan
_-EkkuZakku, not the cleverest cuber!_ (27/4/2009)
...you have a picture of your collection as your walpaper on your phone/computer/laptop.
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/4/2009)
...you are afraid of spheres
_-Uncle King_ (28/4/2009)
...you no longer need to "speed" solve, it's sufficiently fast just solving.
_-Wuqiong Fan_ (28/4/2009)
...you bring backup cubes for your backup cubes
_-Neil Wu_ (29/4/2009)
...you bring backup cubes for your backup cubes
_-Neil Wu_ (29/4/2009)
...you're nervous you think about cubes to calm you down
_-Neil Wu_ (29/4/2009)
...you wake up when you hear your teacher say "rubric".
_-Daniel Que_ (30/4/2009)
...you think about solving various f2l cases/7x7 centre cases in your head
_-Neil Wu_ (30/4/2009)
...you're not ashamed that you spend money on stickers
_-Sarah_ (30/4/2009)
...the first thing you do when you wake up is to check the mailbox if your cubes have arrived yet
_-Niklas_ (1/5/2009)
...you misspell "rubrics" as "rubrik's"
_-Sarah_ (1/5/2009)
...your friends include cubing whenever they speak of you
_-Bruce_ (2/5/2009)
...little kids look at you and they say "hey its the guy who invented cubes"
_-bruce_ (2/5/2009)
...your teacher has a storage full of cubes that were confiscated from you
_-bruce_ (2/5/2009)
...you hear the click-clack noise everywhere, even songs have it in them.
_-neil's friend_ (2/5/2009)
...you know the reason why a 7*7 is rounded and like to compare it to a soccer ball, but the ones that you can't kick. ^ ^ therefore ur friends try to kick it and u just lost 50 dollars =] done venting. few
_-neil's friend_ (2/5/2009)
...people around you start calling you a nerd and many of ur friends are totally over it.
_-neils friend. AGAIN..._ (2/5/2009)
...when your friends start posting here.
_-Neil's other friend_ (3/5/2009)
...you read this every single day, and find it exciting =]
_-neil's friend, who shall remain anonymous always and forever hey neil wazzup_ (3/5/2009)
...you say: "Ooh Algs" when your Math teacher says the world Logarithm or Algorithm.
_-Hannah Montana_ (3/5/2009)
...you see oll algs when u play tetris
_-neil's friend_ (4/5/2009)
...when your friends post here more than you do just to make fun of you...
_-who do you think?_ (4/5/2009)
...your friends read this everyday just to see who's making fun of you 
_-neil's friend. WELL. who else?_ (4/5/2009)
...you know who neil's friend and his other friend are.
(4/5/2009)
...your holding a cube feels good. better than kissing a girl 
(4/5/2009)
...you cube while waiting in line at the post office to receive your new cubes
_-Neil_ (5/5/2009)
...you make a 1x1x1 cube just so you'll have it in your collection
_-Neil_ (5/5/2009)
...you stop doing BLD solves on your 1x1x1
(5/5/2009)
...you spent the money won from cubing competitions to buy CUBES!
_-everyone knows neil..._ (5/5/2009)
...you scratch lines into cheese and scream, "look I made a cheese cube!!"
_-tiffany_ (7/5/2009)
...you make a rubiks cube out of clay for art but get an f because it was so accurate that your teacher thought you just bought another one
_-tiffany_ (7/5/2009)
...you've taught friends more than one method of solving a cube
_-giraffemonkey_ (8/5/2009)
...you read this and find it frightening that half of these describe you perfectly
_-Steve_ (12/5/2009)
..."youve named ur guitar hero world tour band "rubix revenge" with an x because u don't want people to think you're nerdy if you spell it correctly"
_-You should be proud to spell it correctly_ (12/5/2009)
...cube is a verb
(12/5/2009)
...You have a rash on your wrist from stopping the timer on your watch.
_-Daniel Que_ (15/5/2009)
...You need to buy a new watch because you broke your old one timing your solves.
_-Daniel Que_ (15/5/2009)
...most of your cubes aren't made by rubik's
_-giraffemonkey_ (16/5/2009)
...you read a post about your post and agree and immediately get up to change your guitar hero band name
_-tiffany _(18/5/2009)
...you get distracted from everything because a cube is on your desk scrambled
_-Eric_ (20/5/2009)
...you help a friend clean out her locker and see 1 cube and the first thing you think of is "holy crap where'd all the others go?!?"
_-tiffany_ (22/5/2009)
...you tell your friend that there's a silver lining to her bruised and swollen hand: she can practice OH with her other
_-tiffany_ (22/5/2009)
...you try to perform U5 in one go on a megaminx 
_-scottishcuber_ (25/5/2009)
...all your friends can name every single twisty puzzle you have off the top of their heads.
_--D-P_ (25/5/2009)
...you find that most of these are hilarious and/or apply to you
_--D-P_ (25/5/2009)
...everyone is no longer surprised when you solve a cube
_--D-P_ (25/5/2009)
...you think the 70s was awesome b/c thats when the rubiks cube was invented
_--D-P_ (25/5/2009)
...you put a small wig on top of your 3x3 and start hitting on it
_--D-P_ (25/5/2009)
...you have at least 3 types of lubes
_--D-P_ (25/5/2009)
...when people ask how many cubes you have ... and you don't actually know`
_-giraffemonkey_ (26/5/2009)
...you take several days to make a Rubik's cube sale on YouTube to sell your entire collection when you quit cubing (because you really own that many!). Sorry guys, my hands can't take it anymore, I don't wanna get carpal tunnel! If you wanna buy any of my cubes there will be a video soon on my YouTube page of the same name ---->
_-EkkuZakku_ (27/5/2009)
...your wife reads this and confiscates your cubes.
(10/6/2009)
...you test this system again.
_-LG_ (13/6/2009)
...iEYVNnTszNZkTKAjpS
_-szrsvkhgg_ (14/6/2009)
......you are like: "Don't steal my cube!" at school.
(14/6/2009)
...you check this page everyday just to read the new posts
_-Neil Wu_ (14/6/2009)
...you calculate averages you take away the best and the worst and then average the rest
_-Neil Wu_ (14/6/2009)
......You're reading this and saying "So true... so true..."
_-Thieflordz5_ (16/6/2009)
......One of the comments here has the orientation parity fix and immediatly after seeing it, you say "HAHA!!! that's orientation parity fix..."
_-Thieflordz5_ (16/6/2009)
...ybqtaHDPnQjLDBdZAtC
_-ligmzookwyk_ (17/6/2009)
...If you hurt your wrist, you say "Gee, it's a great time to practice OH I guess...:
_-Thieflordz5_ (17/6/2009)
...you always pick up a cube when you see one.
(24/6/2009)
......when your friend asks you to scramble a cube, you scramble it, then start solving.
_-Thieflordz5_ (24/6/2009)
......When someone tries to scramble it, you grab it from them and say "I can scramble it faster"
_-Thieflordz5_ (24/6/2009)
...you have your own special way to scramble a cube.
_-um... _ (25/6/2009)
...You think Picasso knew how to solve a cube because he was a 'Cubist'.
_-SJ _ (25/6/2009)
...when you feel like the cube is your soul mate
_-Morphia_ (26/6/2009)
...you wake up with over 50 puzzles in your bed.
_-Logan Kelly_ (29/6/2009)
...you realize almost everything on this page describes you to a tee
_-Dan Matheson_ (29/6/2009)
...on the table of elements, you see lead (PB) and think "elements can't speed solve".
_-Thomas Ellis_ (5/7/2009)
...You've wasted your entire night reading this entire thing (and hypocritically say what I said because you don't like seeing the same things repeatedly, but decide to repeat the "read this list" thing anyway, just to inorm others that you read the entire list)
_-Ronnie_ (8/7/2009)
...if you think of "Jesus hanging on the cross" as jesus being stuck on the cross on the cube.
_-Ronnie_ (8/7/2009)
...Bill Gates can kick your ass.
_-Ronnie_ (8/7/2009)
...you compliment someone on a nice perm and you're not talking about their hair
_-schwartstack_ (8/7/2009)
...you actually bother to read this webpage's posts, and then post something yourself.
_-BESTEST CUBER EVER!_ (9/7/2009)
...... you can beat Frank Morris. Of course, that way, nobody has EVER cubed too long. E-V-E-R
_-Thieflordz5_ (9/7/2009)
...You noticed when a random number plate on a car ended in FZL because you saw it as F2L
_-giraffemonkey_ (19/7/2009)
...CnJNGDfv
_-xljzvffndc_ (20/7/2009)
...During OH you can do all the F Perms at the same time.
_-Thomas Ellis_ (21/7/2009)
...when you learn 3x3 4x4 5x5 and 7x7 all in 3 weeks
_-sear70_ (23/7/2009)
...HzaRmmNHKDjF
_-zpwsfkhkod_ (28/7/2009)
...You tell your dad "See, driving that way was longer, you had to turn more ways with your method"
_-Thieflordz5_ (29/7/2009)
...And in reply, your dad says " A true Cuber..."
_-Thieflordz5_ (29/7/2009)
...you get mad that someone is mixing up your friends cube and not yours.
_-Will_ (30/7/2009)
...practice OH on the toilet.
_-Will_ (30/7/2009)
...you bring your cube to a baseball game
_-Will_ (30/7/2009)
...when you bring your cube to a scary movie so in the scary parts you cube.
_-Will_ (30/7/2009)
...when all your family photos that have you in it also have a cube in it
(31/7/2009)
...you start thinking your cube has feelings too.
_-Tortak_ (31/7/2009)
...you see flickering colours in your mind.
_-Tort_ (31/7/2009)
...After you Read/Watch LotR you start screaming my precious while stroking your cube ^^
_-Tortak_ (31/7/2009)
...everywhere but your fingers cant move
_-Tort(ak)_ (31/7/2009)
...you memorise EVERY scramble backwards
_-Katrot_ (31/7/2009)
......you want to get the nissan cube just to make it into a rubiks cube 
_-Attrok_ (31/7/2009)
...When you hear "Magic" you don't think about basketball
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...Somebody whe read every Hary Potter Book 25 times hears "Magic" and doesn't think about spells
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...You get your first 4x4 and solve it in 3 minutes without help
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...You solve a Rubik's Cube while giving a speech about the history of the cube
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...You have a 3x3 picture cube of you solving your cube
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...you OH a 3x3 and a 4x4 at the same time vs. a friend to make it fair
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...you read these and actually find them funny
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...you read all of these only to find your ideas were taken
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...you're the one who taught ME how to solve (Shaun)
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...you've written as many true stories on this as I have
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...you can remember algorithms for every way to solve all cubes but not addicts annonyms hotline
_-Stephanie Henderson_ (1/8/2009)
...you see an unscrambled cube on the table and you go and look for the owner so you can beg them to let you solve it, and when you're reluctant to give it back, even though you have tons of cubes: they're just not presently with you
_-tiffany_ (6/8/2009)
...Hi guys. yaya i like this world. Help me! I can not find sites on the: Awesome! Soft glowing green neon, will fit in any room.. I found only this - preschool units. This brown clock looks great on my new rich green wall I love it. A unique design for the most discriminating. With love , Marlow from Malawi.
_-Marlow_ (11/8/2009)
...you think V6 and V8 is a cube not an engine
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...You dot all your i's with the shape of a rubiks cube
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...you bring a rubiks keychain into class just so the teacher cant see it
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...you custom made a 1x1 2x2 3c3 4x4 5x5 6x6 and 7x7 keychain puzzle just to put on your car keys
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...you can solve a V-7 faster than 10 of the top math/geometry/ physics teachers in the world can solve a 1x1x2
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...you become the first person to one hand blindfold solve on a unicycle down a hill in new york city
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...you program a rubiks cube application onto your phone so you dont get beat up for making clicking sounds
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...you have spent more time with your cubes in one sitting then with your family and friends in your entire life
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...you without a rubiks cube is like a printer without paper
_-Quentin Duane_ (14/8/2009)
...you love the music video 'breakdown' by seether cause his head is like a rubik's cube
_-Chris Braiedy_ (16/8/2009)
...you still check this website for updates even though its 2 years old
_-Quentin Duane_ (29/8/2009)
...Hello everyone. Computer Science is no more about computers than astronomy is about telescopes. Help me! It has to find sites on the: Order recliners must be removed by depending the lysis that leads it to the example.. I found only this - Provillus take. Ferrets were always without acting infections, as pepys called on 27 march 1667: with men challenging often pink hair for cells of rather any secondary natural growth, assays suffered medical nose, 1 provillus. The musky can be absorbed for entire person, proderin vs provillus. THX , Gillian from Chile.
_-Gillian_ (2/9/2009)
...you have a "Yay! PLL skip!" T-Shirt and you wear it everyday.
_-Cammello_ (9/9/2009)
...you memorize the positions of the colors of a standard cube
_-georel_ (17/9/2009)
...you are wasting time posting here
_-georel_ (17/9/2009)
...you can walk without looking on the road
(17/9/2009)
...your fingers scramble an invisible cube in the air
_-georel_ (17/9/2009)
...you cube while in the emergency room getting stitches
_-Lewis_ (17/9/2009)
...you dream u were solve by the rubik's cube.
_-Alex Koh_ (19/9/2009)
...If you can only grab 1 thing from your flaming house, u choose one of ur cubes.
_-D-P (IM BACK)_ (21/9/2009)
...you yell "Yes PLL skip!" while imaginary cubing...
_-Neil Wu_ (21/9/2009)
...you, at one point, carried a piece of paper around school full of algorythms. 
_-Matthew Thompson_ (30/9/2009)
...You have lost count of the number of different pieces of paper filled with algorithms you have carried around with you (currently MGLS for me)
_-giraffemonkey_ (3/10/2009)
...you do an average of 100 every day (yes, I do solve 100 cubes a day)
_-Chris_ (9/10/2009)
...you hit the stackmat at 8.90 seconds, jump up in jubiliation, find out it's a DNF, and then wake up from your nightmare.
_-Sid_ (15/10/2009)
...You check out a lame youtube channel such as "qd11856"
_-Quentin Duane _(16/10/2009)
...your english teacher gets frustrated trying to tell you that it's spelled "parody" not "parity"
_-tiffany_ (28/10/2009)
...when all you class mates think that your paper for school is about Erno Rubik at your door.
(7/11/2009)
......your MSN picture is a cube
_-xXzaKerXx_ (12/11/2009)
...your Internet homepage is speedsolving.com
_-xXzaKerXx_ (12/11/2009)
...you write your end of year speech about your obsession with cubes
_--Alison x_ (19/11/2009)
...you eat food while doing OH solves timed on your laptop which has a cube for a background
_-Simen Gitle Stiansen_ (2/12/2009)
...you start solving your cube in your sleep
_-Karim_ (6/12/2009)
......you hate when people post random things on here like aasjadakweiu.
_--D-P _(19/12/2009)
...your cube has a little face =) 
_-Tort_ (21/12/2009)
...When your so excited for your cubes to arrive
_-ecuber11_ (23/12/2009)
...someone asks you how to solve the cube and you answer, "do the math"
_-bob smith_ (23/12/2009)
...all you watch on youtube is cubing videos
_-ecuber11_ (23/12/2009)
...you have a party to celebrate your pll skip
(23/12/2009)
...you buy a PC just so you can run CCT
(23/12/2009)
...When someone is using on their car, you say " Can I use that for a second".
_-ecuber11_ (23/12/2009)
...You speak in notation.
_-Owen_ (25/12/2009)
...you laugh at the patheticness of the petaminx
_-me_ (28/12/2009)
...O6d4jS xaerqlaoqoxf, taexnbqgqsgi, [link=[URL]http://lvuednptexww.com/]lvuednptexww[/URL][/link], http://rmfeinkzyyty.com/
_-nckeunqmgn_ (28/12/2009)
...you know how to solve a 5x5 3 weeks before it arrives
_-Denis-da-Mennis_ (31/12/2009)
...you read all of these posts
_-Denis-da-Mennis_ (31/12/2009)
...instead of going to a party, you solve rubiks cubes whole new-years-eve
_-Denis-da-Mennis_ (31/12/2009)
...sKUrAtRNHtT
_-vatxww_ (1/1/2010)
...you almost miss an appointment because you might get a new PB for your 4x4 blindfolded solve.
_-Kenny Warren_ (2/1/2010)
...you have a playlist on your media player or MP3 player that is titled "Fast Cubing Music."
_-Kenny Warren_ (2/1/2010)
...the only reason you can act mature and a sexual response not be elicited upon hearing the word "insertion" is because you automatically think of Fewest Moves solutions.
_-Kenny Warren_ (2/1/2010)
...right when the ball dropped on ABC, you started a solve to bring in the New Year, and had a lucky solve.
_-Kenny Warren_ (2/1/2010)
...you love that there is Roux involved in making gumbo.
_-Kenny Warren_ (2/1/2010)
...when you excite over getting t-perms...
_-ecuber11_ (9/1/2010)
...someone says so
(12/1/2010)
...your Yoshi kicks your butt
_-Bowser_ (12/1/2010)
...you solve your 115x115x115 cube with your butt
_-Samsta_ (12/1/2010)
...when your math teachers talks about plane figure rotations and you suddenly pay attention to what she/he is saying then you tell them after class about the procedding 
_-Hunter Oldson_ (17/1/2010)
...your algebra teacher says that she cant memorize that long of an algorithm
_-PJ Anderson_ (17/1/2010)
...when bullies replace the word "cube" with the word "pube"
_-PJ Anderson_ (17/1/2010)
...You have a rubik's cube app on your iPhone
_-Bryce_ (30/1/2010)
...You can solve the 3x3 rubiks cube spatially in your head.
_-Everett Esparza_ (30/1/2010)
...you keep saying "ive only been cubing for about a year now" but youve been cubing for years.
_-Jake Bueler_ (31/1/2010)
...you want to slap people for saying "how many squares does that have?"
_-Jake Bueler_ (31/1/2010)
...you want to snatch the cube from someone who said they did the first layer when it isnt even permuted
_-Jake Bueler_ (31/1/2010)
...you get really angry when your cube pops.
_-Jake Bueler_ (31/1/2010)
...youve memorized every quote just to tell you other cubing friends
_-Jake Bueler_ (31/1/2010)
...you're Jake Bueler
_-Jake Bueler_ (1/2/2010)
...When cubetimer.com id your homepage.
_-Bryce_ (9/2/2010)
...when the last thing you do in a day and the first thing you do when you get up is solve a rubik's cube
_-Bryce_ (9/2/2010)
...when one of your bigest goals in life is to meet Yu Nakajima(or another cubing celeb)
_-Bryce_ (9/2/2010)
...when your family tells you that you mumble algorithims in your sleep
_-Bryce_ (9/2/2010)
......you find F's R's U's D's B's and L's on signs and use them for a scramble.
_-Kai Dayle_ (27/2/2010)
...When in math the teacher says dimensions of a shape and you imagine Tony Fisher making that cube. EX. "what is the area of a 19 by 23 square" "holy crap"
_-Tim Baldcarrots_ (27/2/2010)
...cubesmith, bob burtons cube whiz, cube mania and cube for you are all in your favourites
_-Tim Baldcarrots_ (27/2/2010)
...you can easily recognize american and japanese colour scheme
_-Kai Dayle_ (27/2/2010)
...your natrual head position changes from straight forward to slightly tilting downward
_-Kai Dayle_ (27/2/2010)
...someone turns one side of your cube and without thinking about it, you turn it back
_-Kai Dayle_ (27/2/2010)
...every class you have, there is a cube on the corner of your desk
_-Kai Dayle_ (27/2/2010)
...you use meffert's golden eggs for an easter egg hunt
(28/2/2010)
......You eat too much food & then you get fat, but your fingers aren't fat because you cube a lot.
_-_ (2/3/2010)
...i'm bored at it
_-arvind_ (15/3/2010)
...When you go nuts when people say "Rubix Cube"
_-Katie_ (28/3/2010)
...Your mom takes away all your cubes when you have to do homework.
_-Andreas Nikolaou_ (5/4/2010)
\
...you acually post something on this, not spam
_-spammersarecrap_ (5/5/2010)
...you're cubes are so used to it they start solving themselves
_-Jaixen_ (6/5/2010)
......when you consider buying cubes for all your friends so you can have your best cube to yourself.
_-Henrik Lindh_ (7/5/2010)
...you own a F-II, an Alpha V and a Rubik's cube
_-Rodger_ (18/5/2010)
...people start threads with "POLL" in the title, and you think its a new approach for the llast layer
_-Mike Simpson_ (25/5/2010)
...they turn alive
_-Aryan_ (28/5/2010)
...you try to solve your ice cubes
(28/5/2010)
...All your cubes: solved. Your desk: complete disarray.
_-Vince Yim_ (2/6/2010)
...All your pants pockets have threadbare marks from holding multiple puzzles.
_-Vince Yim_ (2/6/2010)
...you've donated blood while solving.
_-Vince Yim_ (2/6/2010)
...you get an awesome scramble and get so excited you do the solve, hit the space bar and realize you forgot to start the timer.
_-Tyler Boulware_ (3/6/2010)
...you're holding a cube, or solving one while reading this list.
_-Tyler Boulware_ (3/6/2010)
...you've actually managed to reach this far down on the list.
(8/6/2010)
...your non-cuber friends have "cube bans" at their house
(30/6/2010)
...You thought any of these were funny
_-Rentlix_ (5/7/2010)
...You don't even hear it when people say stupid non-cuber statements/questions to you.
_-Mindstormscreator_ (5/7/2010)
...You can't figure out why you went bankrupt.
_-Mindstormscreator_ (5/7/2010)
...You think to yourself after reading the new popular newspaper article about "The Rubik's Cube's 30th Birthday" These people have no idea of what's really out there in Cubing.
_-Mindstormscreator_ (5/7/2010)
...your friends know how to solve a 3x3 just by watching you.
_-Austin MNV_ (7/7/2010)
...you start naming your cubes.
_-Austin MNV_ (7/7/2010)
...you put each of your cubes in your will.
(7/7/2010)
...your most visited website is: http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm
_-Austin MNV_ (7/7/2010)
...you've favorited this site.
_-Austin MNV_ (7/7/2010)
...Frank Morris is your idol.
_-Austin MNV_ (7/7/2010)
...your name is Frank Morris.
_-Austin MNV_ (7/7/2010)
...When your hand changed shape after holding the cube for to long
_-Hic0057_ (18/7/2010)
...you make Batch Programs that involve cubing
_-Mindstormscreator_ (19/7/2010)
...You try to solve scrambled eggs instead of eating them.
(22/8/2010)
...you buy cubes but you can't solve them
(16/9/2010)
...some of your best work in cubing was done before many of the current WR holders ever solved a cube.
_-Lucas Garron_ (21/10/2010)
...you don't blink at the word "fazt" anymore.
_-Lucas Garron_ (21/10/2010)
...you see someone texting on their phone from far away you wonder if they are solving a Rubik's cube.
_-ryano_ (21/10/2010)
...You actually have got laid because of your cubing skills.
_-ryano_ (21/10/2010)
...your girlfriend asks you to do a team BLD solve with her after making out. The lattter turns you on more than the former.
_-ryano_ (21/10/2010)
...cogito ergo cub
_-blu_ (21/10/2010)
...You dont laugh when people talk about lube
_-Bluecloe45_ (21/10/2010)
...You can solve a 7x7 before you have ever touched one.
_-Joker_ (21/10/2010)
...someone you're teaching doesn't keep cross on D.
_-Ranzha_ (21/10/2010)
...you memorize a cube before you go to bed, and after you wake up, you do a BLD solve.
_-Ranzha_ (21/10/2010)
...you've stopped cubing for a while but actually came back to this page, and saw that there hasn't been a new post in a few months and got all sad =(
_-Ekku Zakku_ (8/5/2011)
...your cube is your totem in your dreams.
_-Vincent Sheu_ (7/8/2011)
...You name your cubes Feliks, Yu, Rowe, Erik, etc.
(15/1/2012)
...You are color neutral at rubiks magic
_-Fazrulz2?WTF_ (27/1/2012)
...you kill people who spell it like rubix, rubics, or rubicks
_-Zhanchi_ (27/1/2012)
...You can solve it in 10 seconds with the beginners method
_-Zhanchi_ (27/1/2012)
...Hey guys, this site is old. In 2011 only 2 posts were added! Don't let the flame die out! Sorry to be a spammer, but join me for future ciubers to see more jokes. The fate of this site in in our hands! Don' t desert this place! Also the password is frank
_-Zhanchi_ (27/1/2012)
...Your favorite numbers are 5.66,7.64,30.02 etc.
_-Zhanchi_ (27/1/2012)
...You try to solve scrambled eggs rather than eating them 
_-Aaron_ (27/1/2012)
...Your favorite numbers are 5.66,7.64,30.02 etc.
_-Zhanchi_ (27/1/2012)
...You actually CARE about 2x2 single LOL
_-Zhanchi_ (27/1/2012)
...You buy 2 11x11s for weights
_-Zhanchi_ (27/1/2012)
...Youre accused of being youre an aliem because youre so "fazt" 
_-Zhanchi_ (27/1/2012)
...You start to look like feliks
_-Zhanchi_ (28/1/2012)
...You invent a time machine so you can witness famous cubing competitions/solves
_-Zhanchi_ (28/1/2012)
...You can solve an impossible case
_-Zhanchi_ (29/1/2012)
...You start to look like a cube
_-Zhanchi_ (29/1/2012)
...You walk up to a friend with a cube, and he runs away screaming
_-Cuber74,000,000,000_ (7/2/2012)
...You make a joke such as your momma is so fat shes bigger than a v-cube 11, which dosen't even exist
_-Zhanchi_ (7/2/2012)
...You can ACTUALLY SOLVE A 1x1
_-Zhanchi_ (13/2/2012)
...You make a real life clock that looks like a rubiks clock
_-Zhanchi_ (23/2/2012)
...your friend wants you to get medical help for how much you talk about cubes
_-Claire's friend_ (12/3/2012)
...when you talk about lube very loosely
_-Sahana's friend_ (13/3/2012)
...Your friend starts saying you have matrix fingers.
_-lillowe1000_ (28/4/2012)
...your have over one teraminx
(1/5/2012)
...People can solve it just by watching you, but dosent that mean you havent cubing for too long and youre slow?
_-Zhanchi_ (7/5/2012)
...You die in a shipwreck because you were looking for your v-cube 1
_-Zhanchi_ (7/5/2012)
...you forget that you're texting someone since you're too busy solving your 3x3 over and over.
(25/5/2012)
...your English teacher makes you solve a megaminx in front of the class in order to watch a movie that day
_-Jessie A._ (4/7/2012)
......your mother calls you crazy because you keep solving a cube and rearranging and solving it over and over
_-ayanine_ (4/7/2012)
...... You teach a kid how to tie shoelaces using R L' M R2 L2 U M
_-yogesh sharma_ (18/8/2012)
...,, when you swear by holding your cube up and do a F U move.!! 
_-ankit gupta_ (18/8/2012)
...oll becomes 
(21/10/2012)
...You have a cube on your NES because they both look sad
_-Zhanchi(I'm back!)_ (15/11/2012)
...you make your OWN RELIGION for cubing called cubeatology 
_-Zhanchi(recently converted cubeatologist)_ (21/11/2012)
...You donate your rubiks 2x2(oh S--T not the rubiks 2x2) to a homeless person
_-Zhanchi_ (21/11/2012)
...You use your school iPad to make many jokes in advisory(which is happening right now)
_-Zhanchi_ (21/11/2012)
...Youかn亞cつあっly素lゔぇ亞cつあっlyルビksくべ!(You aren't excepted to understand that)
_-Zhanchi_ (21/11/2012)
...You give yourself X-ray powers to break the 5BLD WR by cheating
_-Zhanchi_ (21/11/2012)
...when you go to the washroom at the movies just so you can solve your cube
_-Ross Svensson - Hornbostel_ (21/11/2012)
...you cant stand seeing a solved cube that isn't in a patteren.
_-Ross Svensson - Hornbostel_ (24/11/2012)
...Whenever you are hungry in class, you get a rubiks 2x2 and start eating it
_-Zhanchi_ (26/11/2012)
...you can scramble a 1x1
_-ammons_ (27/11/2012)
...you can no longer have your pin# be your WCA ranking
_-ammons_ (27/11/2012)
...you say gamecube, you aren't referring to the nintendo console, you're referring to the rubiks cube
_-Zhanchi_ (29/12/2012)
...when erno rubik dies, you fall to pieces. 3X3 PIECES.
_-Zhanchi_ (29/12/2012)
...your record is 2 minutes, see the WR of 5.66, want to beat it by spending hours every day practicing, however fail after your hands fall off during a 24 mega practice
_-Zhanchi('s longest post yet!)_ (29/12/2012)
...you agree with most of the memes in this page 
_-Roger.N.Kim_ (30/12/2012)
...you prefer to play with 'cubie' app than other games on your itouch when you get bored
_-Roger.N.Kim_ (30/12/2012)
...You can solve a cube while staring at someone
(7/1/2013)
...you try to do an T-perm on a square 1
_-Renan S. S._ (25/1/2013)
...your professor starts talking about primes and cubes, and you immediately think of cubing. 
_-uniacto_ (16/2/2013)
...you cube in front of the tv while everyone is watching and they cant hear the movie
(1/3/2013)
...you get embaressed in public for not doing a sub-12 oh on the train
_-heh_ (25/3/2013)
...You start performing algs on random objects
_-Fazrulz1_ (25/3/2013)
...You want to die if will smith is faster than you
_-rj_ (26/3/2013)
...you won't jump off the bridge if your friends jump but if a rubik's cube jumps then you will jump
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...wearing a cube isn't enough. You need to live in one
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...the worst punishment you ever received was having your cubes taken away.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you decide to convert to cubeatology.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...your nickname is Half-Asian-Rubik's-Man
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...your children look like this http://onlyhdwallpapers.com/high-definition-wallpaper/rubiks-cube-desktop-hd-wallpaper-208626/
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you tried to marry a rubik's cube, but she never said I do.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you have a sign saying "forget the dog, beware of the cube thief."
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you see everything as something that needs to be solved.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you clean your cubes several times a day.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you saw a rubik's cube in a locker and then got stuck in the locker because it was a trap but you didn't mind. You had your Rubik's Cube.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you finally became so old the only thing you remember is how to solve theses cubes.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you "live and die by the Cube."
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you wonder what it would be like if you lived in a world where everyone and everything were cubes.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...the only thing you do on the internet is come here.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...your favorite works of art are ones of cubes.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...you buy glasses which allow you to see the solution of cubes.
_-Noah_ (26/3/2013)
...You're willing to take out a bank loan for a 17x17x17
_-rj_ (27/3/2013)
...You want to kiss your cube if it gives you a LL skip
_-rj_ (27/3/2013)
...You think "nude descending stairs" is a portrait of fazrulz.
_-rj_ (27/3/2013)
...you have a funeral when your cubes pop
(29/3/2013)
...You find pure joy in looking at pictures of Rubik's cubes online
_-Jack_ (1/4/2013)
...You find pure joy in looking at pictures of Rubik's cubes online
_-Jack_ (1/4/2013)
...You have a separate bank account dedicated to cubing
_-Jack_ (1/4/2013)
...Your house is on fire and the first thing you think is "I have to take my Rubik's cubes with me!"
_-Jack_ (2/4/2013)
...You go sit in a corner and cry when you don't get sub-15 on your 3x3
_-Jack_ (2/4/2013)
...You think the 1980's was the best decade just because of Rubik's cubes
_-Jack_ (2/4/2013)
...Someone spells Rubik's wrong and you go into this long explanation of why it's spelled "Rubik's"
_-Jack_ (2/4/2013)
...You get a new V7 and solve it OH in under 3 min (for a WR)
_-Jack_ (2/4/2013)
...Your entire schedule revolves around cube-related things
_-Jack_ (2/4/2013)
...instead of bringing a pet to school, you bring your cube.
_-Noah_ (5/4/2013)
...you make snowballs into cubes and solve them.
_-Noah_ (5/4/2013)
...the only thing you ever talk about is cubes.
_-Noah_ (5/4/2013)
...your facebook pictures are all cubes.
_-Noah_ (5/4/2013)
...you make the periodic table of Rubik's Cubes.
_-Noah_ (5/4/2013)
...you tried to call your cubes you accidently left at home while you were on vacation.
_-Noah_ (5/4/2013)
... When someone throws a cube at the ground because they're frustrated you go up to them, punch them in the face, kneel down next to the cube, look into the sky and scream,"Nooooooooo!!!!!!"
_-Jack_ (7/4/2013)
...you take that cube to the emergency room to be operated on. 
_-Noah_ (7/4/2013)
...you can sniff out lost cubes.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...this is what you do at school all day.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you move to Rubik's World.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you take AP cubing.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you get a PhD in cubing.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you haven't finished the book you started a year ago.
_-Mrs. Vrabel_ (8/4/2013)
...you consult the cube instead of the oracle for all of your problems.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you create your own radio station/news for cubes. Twisting news from the power of 20. Solved Unsolved and on the Turn. ... Stay turned for more information.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...the only reason you watch WALL-E is so you can see the Rubik's Cube. (Apologies to those WALL-E fans out there)
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you forget how to scramble it.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you create your own Rubik's currency.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you get your school teachers to post on here.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...in your will you leave everything to your cubes.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you finally realize you are late for school when your brother or sister comes home.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you can solve it faster than you can scramble it.
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...you ask for forgiveness when you break the laws of Cubeatology
_-Noah_ (8/4/2013)
...the only thing you can talk to your students about is cubes.
_-Mrs. Vrabel_ (9/4/2013)
...girls only talk to you about cubes
(9/4/2013)
...speedsolving.com is your home page
(9/4/2013)
...speedsolving.com is your home page
(9/4/2013)
...your the only person who thinks it's now weird when you talk about your favorite lube in the middle of class
(9/4/2013)
...When people meet you at school, the first thing they say is,"Aren't you the one with the Rubik's cube?"
_-Jack_ (9/4/2013)
...you answer "Yes. I am."
_-Noah_ (9/4/2013)
...in Biology class you learn about the formation of layers of rock and immediately think of layers on a cube.
_-Noah_ (9/4/2013)
...you get sued for solving a cube.
_-Noah_ (9/4/2013)
...you know you will die while on this site.
_-Noah_ (9/4/2013)
...you convert 2 people to Cubeatology.
_-Noah_ (9/4/2013)
...now 5 people.
_-Noah_ (9/4/2013)
...you are one of them.
_-Pi _(9/4/2013)
...You just wan't to kill people when they say,"Is there a trick to it?"
_-Jack_ (10/4/2013)
...You've said the phrase,"No, it's just a series of algorithms that you apply in certain cases," millions of times.
_-Jack_ (10/4/2013)
...you have to give it up for Lent.
_-Mr. LaVelle_ (10/4/2013)
...sdhjsfsfj. Sorry... I dropped my cube on the keyboard.
_-Mr. DB_ (10/4/2013)
...you create the 20 cubemandments of Cubeatology.
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...1. Thou shalt not have other puzzles before the Cube.
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...2. Thou shalt not neglect, discard, or show hate on any cube
_-Jack_ (10/4/2013)
...3. Thou shalt not set down a Cube in any scrambled position unless there is no physical way to solve it. Failure to do this will result in release from cubeatology.
_-Jack_ (10/4/2013)
...4. When a cube is scrambled and solved, all must be scrambled and solved, to keep fairness all around.
_-Jack_ (10/4/2013)
...you are thinking about cubes as you are getting into the shower and eventually realize your watch is still on which you remove with your teeth because your hands are wet. (the watch still works and did not get wet. It is not waterproof either.)
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...5. Thou shalt honor and not bear false witness against thy fellow Cubers.
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...6. Thou shalt always know where your cube is. (with you)
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...you can't ever seem to leave this website. 
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...you almost wish you regretted cubing too long.
_-Pi_ (10/4/2013)
...7. Thou shalt protect the Cube from all harm.
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...you are used to people running away from you because you have a cube with you.
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...you have a 17 page paper due tom. that you haven't even started on because you are solving a 17x17. (I wish)
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...you are still on it. You know you've been on this site too long when... this is your post.
_-Noah_ (10/4/2013)
...8. Thou shall not make people do Rubik's Cubes for them.
_-Sara Lee_ (11/4/2013)
...you tell people, "may the cube be with you and may the cubes be ever in your favor" (Alex)
_-Noah_ (11/4/2013)
...you should be doing your homework but...... whatever. This is more important right now.
_-Noah_ (11/4/2013)
...once again you are thinking about cubes as you are getting into the shower and realize you have your watch on but this time you also have your cube with you. (Who cares about the watch) Don't worry. The cube is fine. 
_-Noah_ (11/4/2013)
...3. Exception unless the Cube is in a pattern.
_-Noah_ (12/4/2013)
...9. Thou shalt not steal thy fellow cubers' cubes.
_-Noah_ (12/4/2013)
...you tell all of your friends about this site.
_-Noah_ (12/4/2013)
...you convert to cubeatology
(12/4/2013)
...you forgot to write your name because you were solving a cube.
_-Gwaba_ (12/4/2013)
...10. Thou shalt not peel the stickers off of the Cube.
_-Gwaba_ (12/4/2013)
...11. Thou shalt always help thy fellow cubers.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...11. you ask to help them or they ask for help from you not they ask you to solve it for them.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...12. Thou shalt teach non-cubers how to solve the Cube.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...13. Thou shalt always try to better your time.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...14. Thou shalt not make the Cube unsolvable.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...15. Thou shalt make the unsolvable Cube solvable.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...10. exception when you are making it solvable
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...16. Thou shalt always have access to a cube. (by friends, online, or your own)
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...16. thou shalt not get a 40 second solve
(13/4/2013)
...17. Thou shalt share your cubes.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...18. Thou shalt know how to or be learning how to solve the Cube.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...19. Thou shalt not insult non-cubers.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...20. Thou shalt ensure to best of your ability that you and thy fellow cubers are following the Cubemandments.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...now we have 20 we must revise them. don't worry. I won't do it on this site so i won't spam as if i already haven't.
_-Noah_ (13/4/2013)
...You have a contract with dayan where they give you all the cubes you want as long as you tell people
_-rj_ (13/4/2013)
...Noah sorry to be a spammer but put the 20 cubeandments on a website so I can have access to it
_-Jack_ (14/4/2013)
...sorry. here's the link. https://sites.google.com/site/rubikscubeandmore/
_-Noah_ (16/4/2013)
...Noah you forgot 12,15,19 on the cubemandments website
_-Jack_ (16/4/2013)
...i know, they are being revised. we need new ones.
_-Noah_ (16/4/2013)
...you get mad because they haven't made a physical 25x25x25 because you don't have anything to do
_-Jack_ (17/4/2013)
...you try to make your own but then realize it still isn't challenging enough
_-Noah_ (18/4/2013)
...You are interested in Picasso's Cubism.
(18/4/2013)
...you are playing Candy Crush, you are still thinking of cubing
_-Edmark_ (18/4/2013)
...you actually think there are only 6 colors in the world
_-Edmark_ (19/4/2013)
...your computer's password is one of the algs
_-Edmark_ (19/4/2013)
...you create the 9 Cubeatitudes of Cubeatology
_-Noah_ (19/4/2013)
...you create a Cubeatology shirt.
_-Noah_ (19/4/2013)
...you check this site several times every day to see if there are any new posts.
_-Noah_ (21/4/2013)
...you are never bored.
_-Noah_ (23/4/2013)
...you are thinking about cubes as you get into the shower and realize that this time you didn't leave your watch on. You left your glasses on yet it didn't get wet. 
_-Noah_ (25/4/2013)
...you realize that you start saying cube while having a normal conversation. Ex. Cube morning. Cubello. Cubye. Cube night. Oh my Cube. (omc) (actually happening to me)
_-Noah_ (26/4/2013)
...you can't cube enough.
_-Noah_ (2/5/2013)
...You give cubes up for lent. (I do)
_-rj_ (5/5/2013)
...Your face turns red when anyone makes any smart remarks about "just math", the like
_-rj_ (5/5/2013)
...you say, "turns and twists may break my wrists but clicks will never hurt me."
_-Noah_ (11/5/2013)
...your signature has something to do with cubing.
_-Noah_ (11/5/2013)
...your teachers let you do group projects with your cubes instead of classmates.
_-Noah_ (11/5/2013)
...the only thing you can say is cube.
_-Noah_ (11/5/2013)
...cube cube cube cube cube cube cube cube.
_-Noah_ (11/5/2013)
...you sing, "All I want for Christmas is my Rubik's Cube."
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...the only things your hands (or feet) can do is cube.
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...you are diagnosed with cube fever.
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...and Cuber's hands.
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...you have solved all your cubes 10 times (or possibly more) for every post on this page.
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...you get up one day and go to your bathroom and look in the mirror and see a cube.
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...you know you won't die because you're already in heaven with your Cubes.
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...you didn't know where your cubes until your friend told you they were in your hands.
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...no one can get into your locker except you because your lock is a cube.
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...you finally decide to look at the clock and realize you were on this sight all night. 
_-Noah_ (12/5/2013)
...your teachers yell at you to stop because you are distracting your classmates
(14/5/2013)
...your contact name on your friend's phone is "Rubik's Cube"
_-James_ (14/5/2013)
...your teachers have taken cubes away from you and your friends in the middle of class
_-James_ (14/5/2013)
...you take videos and pictures of all your cubes and send them to friends
(14/5/2013)
...you stuff your sweatshirt pockets with cubes to bring to carry around 
_-James_ (14/5/2013)
...you have competitions with your friends at lunch
_-James_ (14/5/2013)
...you cube in public
(14/5/2013)
...everything you see looks like its made out of rubiks cubes
_-Jonster_ (14/5/2013)
...everyone at your school knows you as Rubik's Cube girl/boy
_-Sparky_ (14/5/2013)
...everyone brings you the cubes they cant solve
_-Jonster_ (14/5/2013)
... you find yourself going slightly insane when you don't have a cube in your hands for at least 10 minutes
_-Sparky_ (14/5/2013)
...you can cube for an hour in the living room and if you want to continue, you have to go in your room and shut the door
_-James_ (14/5/2013)
...you tell all your friends about this page because you totally identify with it
_-James_ (14/5/2013)
...your teachers send an email home to all the parents saying if they see another cube they will take it and the parents will have to go pick it up
_-Sparky_ (14/5/2013)
...you visit this page
_-Goopie_ (15/5/2013)
...everyone who visits you has already seen you solve the cube
_-Kate_ (15/5/2013)
...your parents tell you to stop cubing
_-Goopie_ (15/5/2013)
...it takes you less than 30 seconds to solve a cube
_-Sam_ (15/5/2013)
...everything you look up online has to do with a rubiks cube
_-Goopie_ (15/5/2013)
...all the emails you send to your friends have to do with a rubiks cube
_-Goopie_ (15/5/2013)
...your friends think of you every time they think of or see a rubiks cube
_-Goopie_ (15/5/2013)
...you say "what?" every time someone says "rubiks" or "cube"
_-Goopie_ (15/5/2013)
...you spend all your time on cubing channels on YouTube
(15/5/2013)
...you consider getting your math teacher a Rubik's Cube as an end of year gift
_-James_ (15/5/2013)
...then decide to get all your other teachers cubes too.
_-Noah_ (22/5/2013)
...you screw up your college interview because you were cubing.
_-Noah_ (22/5/2013)
...except at RU (Rubik's University)
_-Noah_ (22/5/2013)
...you become part of the National Cubing Honors Society for receiveing 1st honors for the first 3 cubemesters.
_-Noah_ (22/5/2013)
...you major in cubing.
_-Noah_ (22/5/2013)
...you think that the big bang was a gigantic rubik's cube being solved and exploding.
_-Noah_ (22/5/2013)
...you have taught everyone at your school how to solved a Rubik's Cube and more.
_-Noah_ (22/5/2013)
...you can't figure out why your cubes left you.
_-Noah_ (22/5/2013)
...you go into withdrawal if you don't have it with you.
_-Noah_ (23/5/2013)
...you don't need a cube to solve one.
_-Noah_ (25/5/2013)
...you can solve it faster than Frank Morris......................................................... but that will never happen.
_-Noah_ (26/5/2013)
...you give your wife a Rubik's void as a ring.
_-Noah_ (27/5/2013)
...you spent an entire day wondering (and cubing) why no one has posted anything else to this site in a while.
_-Noah_ (15/6/2013)
...You say Silicon on, silicon off instead of wax on, wax off.
_-Noah_ (15/6/2013)
...you teach the campers and counselors how to solve a Rubik's Cube at a college prep camp.
_-Noah_ (15/6/2013)
...This is your homepage
_-rj_ (18/6/2013)
...you say it is mine too.
_-Noah_ (22/6/2013)
...you have been taught in the Way of The Cube. RU'LD2LB'RF'ULBD'R I learned that from a Cube-ese person.
_-Noah_ (22/6/2013)
...you lost your virginity to a holey megaminx
(24/6/2013)
...you can solve a cube by looking at its shadow.
_-Noah_ (4/7/2013)
...you want to grow up to be a cube. (or Frank Morris)
_-Noah_ (4/7/2013)
...you have a car shaped and painted like a scrambled cube.
_-Noah (from now on Harm)_ (8/7/2013)
...The wheels are cubes and the engine runs on a cube being scrambled and solved.
_-Harm_ (8/7/2013)
...the license plate says SLV THS
_-Harm_ (8/7/2013)
...you sing "On the first day.........gave to me, a Rubik's Cube in a pear tree....12 petaminxes 11, teraminxes, 10 gigaminxs, 9 megaminxes, 8 kilominxes, 7 cubes-a-swimming, 6 geese-a-cubing, 5 golden Cubes, 4 Calling Cubes, 3 French Cubes, 2 Cubing Doves, and a Rubik's Cube in a pear tree. 
_-Harm_ (8/7/2013)
...The plate says "SOLV THS" not "SLV THS"
_-Harm_ (15/7/2013)
...you get bored of ice cubes and scrambled eggs, so you try sugar cubes.
_-Harm_ (16/7/2013)
...you don't any more friends to tell you that you need help. (some friends)
_-Harm_ (16/7/2013)
...you play hide and solve with your cubes.
_-Harm_ (16/7/2013)
...you measure time based on cubing.
_-Harm_ (16/7/2013)
...you wish there was more people who knew how about this site so you wouldn't have to post something like this.
_-Harm_ (16/7/2013)
...you wish upon the cubing star.
_-Harm_ (16/7/2013)
...You begin treating your cubes like children and your children like cubes.
_-Jordan_ (20/8/2013)
...It's hard NOT to solve a cube
_-rj _(30/8/2013)
...you write essays about cubing
_-Harm_ (17/9/2013)
...your robotics team is now banned from bringing all puzzles to competitions because you wouldn't stop cubing when you were told to. 
_-Zack_ (21/10/2013)
...the first thing you think of when you know you're going on vacation is "what cubes will I bring?"
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...your life revolves around cubes: cubing, watching cubing related youtube videos, cubing, reading about cubing, cubing, talking about cubing, and more cubing
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you don't mind getting a red traffic light anymore because it's the perfect time to do a solves
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...then you have to finish the solve OH when the light turns green
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you bring your cube to the hospital so you can cube while going through labour (I did, right through contractions)
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you don't want your labour to be too short because you want to make a video of your cubing in labour
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...then you find out you're having a C-section and cry not because you're going to get cut open but because you can't make a crazy video of you cubing in labour (me again)
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you read this very long page and realize how many other people are as obsessed with cubes as you are
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you think about cubes everytime you glance at a clock that shows times like 5:55 or 4:41
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...people who watch you cubing think you're just "trying to solve it" because you turn so fast and scramble the cube as soon as you're done that they don't realize you've actually solved it a dozen times while they were watching you.
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you click reload on speedsolving.com every minute and get mad when nobody's posted anything since your last post
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you watch every youtube video there is about a new cube on the market while you wait for yours to arrive in the mail
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you actually know the password to make submissions because reading this page did not bore you because imost of them made you laugh because they describe you because you really are THAT obsessed with cubes
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you think, "I've been cubing too long," then immediately start your next solve.
_-sneaklyfox_ (10/11/2013)
...you start off the new year with an average of 5 12:00
_-Zack_ (3/1/2014)
...at 12:00*
(3/1/2014)
......you have all of your cubes surrounding you as you read this
_-2cubed4u_ (7/1/2014)
...when your friends have threated to throw you and your cube against a wall.
(6/2/2014)
...your friends ask you when your wedding with your cube is taking place.
_-Liza_ (6/2/2014)
...your friends tell you that you need help for your addiction
(6/2/2014)
...you love cubism paintings
_-Noname_ (10/3/2014)
...that "You know you've been cubing too long when..." page you started recently has been around for over *six* years.
_-Lucas_ (15/3/2014)
2785ish. you estimate how many there were there


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 17, 2017)

2786ish. you do another post to prevent data problems the next time you look at this thread (did not work)


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 17, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> 1779. you want to know why wombatwarrior17 has written 'Yep..... Life is hard.....'


Do you really want to know? (And what does that have to do with cubing?)

And you say you're the number monitor but you don't number your posts.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 17, 2017)

wait wut # r we on?


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 17, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I think this has been said a few times. (It's fine though.)



haha whoops didnt realize. there are quite a few posts...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 17, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> Do you really want to know? (And what does that have to do with cubing?)
> 
> And you say you're the number monitor but you don't number your posts.


It would take about an hour to number them all I reckon
2787. When you spend an hour numbering them
2788. When you try to email the owner of the site that was from to find out how many there were
2789. When you want to know how many signs were actually on
2790. When you count (I think I would be very happy if someone actually did this and told everyone here how many there were)
2791. When you are now considering doing that


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Jul 17, 2017)

I gave up at about 600...


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 20, 2017)

2792. When you find Lucas garrons YouTube channel and PM him to try to find out how many signs, haven't seen a reply yet
2793. When you want 3000 signs you've been cubing too long
2794. When you solve a 17*17*17
2795. When you find that too easy


----------



## Fejfo (Jul 23, 2017)

2796. When you have rsi because you cubed 10 hours yesterday


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 24, 2017)

2797. When you get worried all the numbering after that post is wrong
2798. When you buy cubes just for collecting purposes
2799. When that means completely useless cubes that Feliks couldn't sub-1 on for 3*3*3
2800. When you have a magnetic 8*8*8


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 24, 2017)

2801: When you start this poll: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/5bldwof-legitimate-pention-made.65443/


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 24, 2017)

2802. When you can learn an alg from doing it once.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 28, 2017)

2803. When you post just after midnight
2804. When you browse the forum at 00:01
2805. When you post on this thread at 00:03
2806. When you want to sleep but have to cube(/post)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 6, 2017)

2807. You become the guardian of this thread.


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 7, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 2807. You become the guardian of this thread.


You can, if you post regularly then I will try to and maybe 3000 is a possibility
2808ish. When you hand over guardian o the thread
2809. When you still want to know how many we are actually on
2810. When you count them


----------



## Mingler_65071 (Aug 9, 2017)

2811: when you have so many cubes that when you get another one everybody asks why


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 10, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 734. When you know felikes rice pudding recipe.


Does he have one?


----------



## Diamond Cubing (Aug 11, 2017)

2812. You're going to copy 100 of these reasons onto a google doc every day until you are caught up
2813. You've had at least 1 sub-20 solve on a cube that isn't 2x2, 3x3, Clock, Skewb, or Pyra
2814. You have found a way to get 26 cubes for $95
2815. You have set over 100 WRs
2816. You make one post with at least 5 reasons


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Does he have one?


2817. When you know inside jokes cubers newer than you don't get.


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 14, 2017)

This thread started to get sad at ~800 posts. Now we're at 2817...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Aug 14, 2017)

Someone should count how many repeats there have been in this thread. (I'm not doing it)


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 14, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> Someone should count how many repeats there have been in this thread. (I'm not doing it)


Can someone also find out how many signs we are actually on because the current number is just based off an estimate of how many I copied and pasted a while back.
2818. When you think this thread is dead and then people start posting again
2819. When you still think it's almost dead until there are 3 replies 
2820. When you don't want an explanation of Feliks rice pudding joke( I do please?)


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Aug 18, 2017)

2821. Cuber, yes please!
2822. When that is your second cubing parody on this thread


----------



## Dr_Detonation (Aug 18, 2017)

2823. When you're still here


----------



## GarethBert11 (Aug 19, 2017)

2824. When you have no idea to write cubing jokes.
2825. When the numbers suddenly changed when posting here and you need to edit it


----------



## cuber314159 (Aug 19, 2017)

GarethBert11 said:


> 2824. When you have no idea to write cubing jokes.
> 2825. When the numbers suddenly changed when posting here and you need to edit it


2826. When you are probably the only one who remembers the numbers are +-about 500
2827. When you still want to know how many signs you copied and pasted
2828. When you offer this: 
To anyone who counts all the signs I copied and pasted a while ago, and gives me the correct number( no cheating) I will probably subscribe to your YouTube channel on at least 10 of my Google accounts.


----------



## FireCuber (Sep 1, 2017)

172 more posts to go until we get to 3000!


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 1, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> 172 more posts to go until we get to 3000!


2829. When you ask @FireCuber whether he has counted the huge list
2830. When you revive the thread after 13 days of inactivity
2831. When you are pleased that @FireCuber did


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 2, 2017)

2832. You're working on a LBL method for the 19x19 prior its release

2833. You learnt to solve the cube from Patrick Bosserts old book, you can do the cube, written in 1981. (Which I did by the way.)


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 2, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> 2832. You're working on a LBL method for the 19x19 prior its release
> 
> 2833. You learnt to solve the cube from Patrick Bosserts old book, you can do the cube, written in 1981. (Which I did by the way.)


2834. When you already know that you can solve a 19x19x19
2835. When you have to just say that LBL methods are not good for big cubes.
2836. When you want a 19x19x19
2837. When you are saving up for a 19x19x19 (sadly I am not currently, you've got four months approximately qiyi)
2838. When you say 19x19x19 so much that predictive text starts suggesting it


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 4, 2017)

2839. When you drive around a major hurricane to get to a competition. (at least I didn't go THROUGH one)


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 5, 2017)

2840. When you event a LBL method for 4x4 and 5x5 (I actually saw someone at my last comp who did this)


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 5, 2017)

2841. When a mysterious 3.9 kg parcel arrives at your house
2842. When you get 10 MF3RS
2843. when in total you have ordered 22 MF3RS's in the last 7 months
2844. When you want to sell cubes to beginners
2845. When you unbox with a spoon
2846. When you make this video


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 7, 2017)

2847.When u go nuts even when u get a 15sec avg........
2848.when u cross 25000 solves in one session on cs timer


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 7, 2017)

2849. When you lose your ability to walk because you sit down to cube so much.


----------



## Ron Weasly (Sep 8, 2017)

2850.when u cant remember all the alphabets except of c,u,b,e


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 12, 2017)

2851. When you quit cubing.


----------



## TwistAL (Sep 13, 2017)

2852. When you literally cannot quit cubing because it's too addicting


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 20, 2017)

2853. Whenever a new cube comes out, you know.
2854. You don't watch reviews on cubes, you make reviews on cubes
2855. When you are always first to review every cube
2856. When you want every new cube release
2857. When you would be willing to spend the $6000ish for the yuxin 17x17x17.


----------



## GarethBert11 (Sep 24, 2017)

2858. When you rather do cubing than studying.
2859. When you can do BLD Fast but your memory aat studying is poor.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 5, 2017)

2860. When there hasn't been a post from September 24 till now.
2861. When you hope this thread starts up again.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 5, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> 2860. When there hasn't been a post from September 24 till now.
> 2861. When you hope this thread starts up again.


Please let this thread die in peace. It had a good run, but it's over now.


----------



## TheRubiksCombo (Nov 5, 2017)

2862: When WombatWarrior ruins this thread


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 5, 2017)

TheRubiksCombo said:


> 2862: When WombatWarrior ruins this thread


Yeah, ironic that I would post that given the number of posts I have on this thread. But I didn't ruin it.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 5, 2017)

Lets try to get to 3000 and then lets stop it.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 6, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Lets try to get to 3000 and then lets stop it.


That's what they said about 2000.....


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 6, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> That's what they said about 2000.....



Can't we just try please?


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 6, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Can't we just try please?


You can try, I'm not going to though.


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 6, 2017)

2863. When you want the thread to reach the number (∞) in the title and then stop


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 6, 2017)

2864. When you have the feeling we might already be at 3000 ( free like if you know why maybe)

2865. When you bump this thread 3 months later
2866. When you could have got 3000 3 months ago


----------



## Cuberious (Nov 7, 2017)

2867. When JRcuber's voice did not drop
2868. When SpeedCubes used to be $16 and under


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 7, 2017)

2869. When the reasons you've been cubing too long aren't even reasons you've been cubing too long anymore


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 7, 2017)

2870. When you're hyped for new cubes to be released
2871. When you're not hyped for new cubes to be released
2872. When you'll get new cubes anyway
2873. When your unboxing videos are getting very big


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 7, 2017)

2874. When you want Rubik's brand cubes
2875. When you learn 1LLL
2876. When you learn 1LAL (1 Look All Layers)
2877. When you learn 1LSL (1 Look Single Layers on big cubes)


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 7, 2017)

2878. When you don't wantRubik's brand cubes
2879. When you disagree with 2874.
2880. When you learn Zeroing.
2881. When Youtubes video length limit prevents you from uploading your unboxing video


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 7, 2017)

2882. When you have sold 40 cubes
2883. When you want to restart this thread
2884. When you use the speedsolving.com


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 7, 2017)

2885. When you start understanding 2874 because there are no other available brands
2886. When you buy every lube and not-so-lube, and many identical cubes to test each of them
2887. When you cry because there is no 12x12 mass-produced
2888. When teachers tell you to put your cube in your backpack
2889. When teachers tell you to put your cube in your backpack before a freakin' EPLL
2890. When teachers tell you to put your cube in your backpack but it's popped
2891. When you cry because you can't afford more cubes
2892. When you get sub-1 in all events
2893. When you get 2 DNFs in an average
2894. When you get 3 DNFs in an average
2895. When you get 4 DNFs in an average
2896. When you get only DNFs in an average
2897. When you buy Big Maru Lube
2898. When you burn your Rubik's brand
2899. When you regret doing 2898 because you no longer have all brands
2900. When you become a YouTuber


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 7, 2017)

2901. When you can do EPLLs so fast your teacher doesn't notice
2902. When you 3d print your own 12x12x12
2903. When you have a video where you throw a cube out of the window


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 8, 2017)

2904. When you drop-test every cube brand
2905. When you hack into accounts of cubers and speedcubers to delete them
2906. When you have a stickerless 5x5


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 8, 2017)

2907. When you Continue posting after most have left
2908. When you are now worried that your account will be hacked
2909. When your passwords are cubing related
2910. When you find most of the signs are stupid because we've had all the good ones
2911. When you will not quit cubing.


----------



## TwistAL (Nov 9, 2017)

2912. When this is a stupid sign


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 10, 2017)

2913. When you swap blue and yellow on Yuxin 5x5 (the pieces are split to allow exchanging parts with one sticker individually) to get a Japanese color scheme
2914. When you wish you only had stickerlesses as mains.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 10, 2017)

2915. When you use the cuber subreddit
2916. When you think their noobs over there
2917. When you are a moderator 
2918. When you've been a moderator since 2006
2919. When you used the tisty puzzle site
2920. When you were on the cube lovers mailing list
2921. When you are @pjk


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 10, 2017)

2922. When you used every cube store on the Internet
2923. When you invent the best lube
2924. When you break a piece and be really "happy", then after a couple of minutes cry and destroy everything
2925. When you spend years developing and fine-tuning the shades you wanted
2926. When you steal cubes from speedcubers
2927. When you break the largest order cube World Record
2928. When you have a cubing chair
2929. When you sell everything but cubes to buy more cubes


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 10, 2017)

2930. When you hear "I peel the stickers off" for the 7,931st time.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 10, 2017)

2931. When you spend all night testing different algorithms made up and what they do


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 13, 2017)

2932. When you make your own alg set
2933. When you have made your own alg sets
2934. When you are not an idiotic non cuber when you say " I know full 1lc( one look cube)
2935. When you have not got a DNF in a year
2936. When you are a cubist


----------



## YTCuber (Nov 13, 2017)

2937. When you solved 10000 puzzles in one year
2938. When you get more DNFs than solved puzzles in the same year as 2937.
2939. When you don't get that that means you have done more than 20000 solves that year


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 13, 2017)

2940. When you listen to music while doing algorithms like Ri F (Ri B B R) Fi (Ri B B R) R Ui (front corner swap)
2941. When you run out of ideas for new signs
2942. When you realize you made an irony


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Nov 14, 2017)

2943. When you have a cubing playlist on Soundcloud.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 14, 2017)

2944. When you return to beginner's algorithm to enjoy the memories of algorithms like





2945. When you use the algorithm in the image above (or the image below) as your main corner swap




2946. When you use the algorithm in the image below as your main 2x2 corner swap




2947. When you use the algorithm in the image below as your main 2x2 diagonal swap to set-up for the above corner swap


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 14, 2017)

2948. When people beg you for instruction sheets

2949. When you make your own
2950. When you make it because you hate youcandothecube u perms


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 14, 2017)

2951. When you make it because you hate V and H notation, as in the picture below




2952. When you teach M moves in your instructions
2953. When your U-perm is M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 and M2 U M U2 M' U M2


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 14, 2017)

2954:When you get a vintage rubik's 1980 3x3 "for the collection"


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 22, 2017)

Only 46 more to go. If everyone helps then we can get to 3000 and then end this thread


----------



## greentgoatgal (Nov 23, 2017)

2956. When words like "sub-optimal" and "sub-average" take on a whole new meaning


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2017)

2957. When you are pretty certain that it wont end at 3000
2958. When you are ready for 3001.
2959. When you go out and buy 60 3x3s because you missed their release


----------



## Rafael Paulino (Nov 23, 2017)

2960:When you buy every single new product just because you can


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 23, 2017)

2961. When your sub 10 on 3x3 and then you have your bad day at a comp and get sub 16.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 23, 2017)

2962. When you are sub 10 
2963. When you are sub 9
2964. When you are sub 8


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Nov 23, 2017)

2965. When you always podium


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 25, 2017)

2966. When you are sub-7
2967. When you are sub-6
2968. When you are sub-5
2969. When you are sub-4
2970. When you are sub-3
2971. When you are sub-2
2972. When you are sub-1
2973. When you are sub-0
2974. When you are sub--1
2975. When you are sub--2


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 25, 2017)

2976. When you know how the solve every cube even non-WCA cubes.


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 25, 2017)

2977. When you know to solve every cube sub-1.
2978. When you know to solve every cube sub-0.
2979. When you know to solve every cube sub--1.
2980. When you know to solve every cube sub--2.
2981. When you mass-produce 12x12 cubes
2982. When you create a magic lube that divides your times by 10
2983. When you realize it will make your times worse because they are negative


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 25, 2017)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> 2977. When you know to solve every cube sub-1.
> 2978. When you know to solve every cube sub-0.
> 2979. When you know to solve every cube sub--1.
> 2980. When you know to solve every cube sub--2.
> ...



2984. When you don't think you could ever be sub 0.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 25, 2017)

2985. when you mass produce a 14x14
2986. when you promise a 15x15 but don't make one (yet?) 
2987. when you are so angry at moyu you make your own 
2988. when you mass produce a 16x16
2989. when you promise a mass produced 17x17
2990. when you dont release it (yet?)
2991. when you buy one of the prototypes for $5999.99
2992. when you are so angry at yuxin you mass produce your own.
2993. when you mass produce an 18x18
2994. when you promise a 19x19
2995. when you don't release it (yet?)
2996. when you claim there were weathering problems in the factory that disallowed production
2997. when you are so angry at qiyi you mass produce your own
2998. when you seriously think negative times are possible
2999. when your PB is 0.000 (for 1x1)
3000. when you have a thread with 3000 signs you have been cubing too long 
3001. when you want to go to 4000
3002. when you rushed through this by typing all the numbers from 2985 to 3001 at once.
3003. when you are a bit bored of this and want to critique noobs: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/1000-signs-you-are-a-noob-at-cubing.66956/


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 25, 2017)

Well...I guess this thread is done and over.

Thank you everyone for helping this thread get to 3000!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 25, 2017)

3004. JK


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 26, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Well...I guess this thread is done and over.
> 
> Thank you everyone for helping this thread get to 3000!


I don't want this to end!


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 26, 2017)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> I don't want this to end!


Is it time I counted how many we are actually on?

If you don't want it to end then you can post more but maybe it's time to make way for signs you are a noob at cubing


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 26, 2017)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> I don't want this to end!



Well you can keep going. But it looks like not many people want to do it. 

You can do it but I am not helping anymore.


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 26, 2017)

@Ordway Persyn
@WombatWarrior17
@Competition Cuber 
@DGCubes 


This is a thread announcement:
3298. When you discover we are actually on 3298
3299. When you bother to count 1294 signs
3300. When you can now say we may be able to do 4000
3301. When you mention lots of people to make sure they are notified


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 26, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> @Ordway Persyn
> @WombatWarrior17
> @Competition Cuber
> @DGCubes
> ...


I told you this would happen.....


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 26, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I told you this would happen.....


How and when, no one would count them for me.

Let's put it in perspective 
3302. When you wanted to get to 3000
3303. When you then discover we were actually at 3000 4 months ago.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 26, 2017)

I didn't tell you directly, but I said that this would not end at 3000.


FireCuber said:


> Lets try to get to 3000 and then lets stop it.





WombatWarrior17 said:


> That's what they said about 2000.....


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 27, 2017)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> I didn't tell you directly, but I said that this would not end at 3000.



Ok.

As I said, you can do whatever you want but I am NOT helping.


----------



## FireCuber (Nov 27, 2017)

So...You guys can decide if it ends or not, or you can just keep going to 4000. Go you 9000 if you want  Have fun!


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Nov 27, 2017)

Error. When you fail at counting
Error. When you realize Error+1=Error
Error. When you realize you just messed up going to 4000 and higher


----------



## cuber314159 (Nov 27, 2017)

3307. When you lose the ability to count
3308. When you think you've messed up the chance of getting to 4000
3309. When you push us through to 3000 before finding out we were there 4 months ago
3310. When you say you won't help us get to 4000 then you do


----------



## greentgoatgal (Dec 11, 2017)

All the reasons are terrible now though. 

Did you figure out how many duplicates there are?


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 11, 2017)

3311. When you revive this thread
3312. When you revive it to complain at how stupid the signs are.
3313. When you think people would be willing to count repeats
3314. When you count repeats


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Dec 12, 2017)

3315. When you remember when WombatWarrior17 had a Dr who profile pic.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Dec 12, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 3315. When you remember when WombatWarrior17 had a Dr who profile pic.


Are you trying to make this about me again?


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 16, 2017)

3316. When you learn the solution of already solved cube in the official Rubik's Lite app (achieved by swapping some or all white and yellow corner stickers and then using the solver), which is R L U U R L' B B U U R R F F L L D D L L F F


----------



## Piotr Grochowski (Dec 26, 2017)

namphan1998 said:


> when you cubing insteading playing ur grill.


You are supposed to number your reasons


----------



## cuber314159 (Dec 26, 2017)

Piotr Grochowski said:


> You are supposed to number your reasons


3319. When you write ' no, it's 3318. When you write " you are supposed to never your reasons"'
3320. When you unintentionally start this thread up again
3321. When you have to resort to reasons that involve 'when you have an NxN, N+1xN+1...'


----------



## ypermcuber (Feb 28, 2018)

3322: When you unintentionally start up a thread again 3 months later.


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh no....Not this again


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 28, 2018)

4 days ago was the 1 year anniversary of this thread lol


----------



## White KB (Feb 28, 2018)

cuber314159 said:


> 3319. When you write ' no, it's 3318. When you write " you are supposed to never your reasons"'
> 3320. When you unintentionally start this thread up again
> 3321. When you have to resort to reasons that involve 'when you have an NxN, N+1xN+1...'


--------------------------------------------------------------
3322. When you start turning Earth like a Rubik's cube
3323. When you solve the sun in a 31415926535 x 31415926535 x 31415926535 Rubik's cube
3324. When the Rubik's cube solves you
3325. When you realize that there are only 43,252,003,274,489,856,000 digits of pi, just like the cube
3326. when your Earth Rubik's cube pops because the tectonic plates didn't match up
3327. When you become the WR NxNxN puzzle
3328. When you invent an obscure method that requires only 2 moves
3329. When everyone in the universe knows how to solve the Rubik's cube because they watched your obscure advanced 2-moves required method
3330. When you become the Rubik's cube idol
3331. When you start making up reasons "just because"
3332. When you have to go through all the numbers to see if the one you are making is original
3333. When you reach 10,000 years of cubing
3334. When you get imprisoned for cubing too much.
3335. When the numbers of the reason start looking awesome.
3336. When your reasons start becoming obscure, like "aol234jfiuf"
3337. When you finally run out of reasons
3338. When you die from coming up with reasonsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss...................................


----------



## White KB (Feb 28, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> 142. You have so many cubes you can not decide which one you want to use first.


that is SOOO me


----------



## FireCuber (Feb 28, 2018)

White KB said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------
> 3322. When you start turning Earth like a Rubik's cube
> 3323. When you solve the sun in a 31415926535 x 31415926535 x 31415926535 Rubik's cube
> 3324. When the Rubik's cube solves you
> ...



I guess you want to keep this thread going  What are you going to? 4,000?


----------



## White KB (Mar 2, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 569. When you open the door, get on the floor, and everybody cubes the dino cube.


sounds like some sort of dance. it even rhymes


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 3, 2018)

3339. When you can solve with a single touch.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Mar 4, 2018)

3341. When you marry a cube-shaped s#x doll.


----------



## White KB (Mar 5, 2018)

#CubingForPeace said:


> 588.Your cube is your only source of earning bread


Are you okay? I sounds like you have a cube-only diet or something. I mean seriously, plastic isn't good for your health, and vinyl stickers and springs aren't either. Wait. Is there a way to make it not poisonous? HMMM. Just... you know... lay off cube chomping and do some cube comping until you make it not poisonous, OK?


----------



## White KB (Mar 5, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> How would this happen to me? If I even had a girlfriend in the first place, she'd be a cube


you know they made a meme about that, right? it's on ruwix.com , by the way


----------



## White KB (Mar 5, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 731. When you solve your first cube every (June 25th) to commemorate your cubing anniversary (I've done this 4 times)


Mine's March 16th... my 1st Anniv is coming up in about a week...

oh yeah. HAPPY 11 DAY EARLY CUBING ANNIVERSARY TO ME!

however, (sadly) I can't do that because my brother "_TRAGICALLY"_ smashed the cube on the neighbor's lawn.


----------



## White KB (Mar 5, 2018)

PuppyCube18 said:


> 761. When you are walking your dog and doing OH.


i cube while walking my dog all the time! i should get into OH though. i think i got better over the last few months...


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> That probably happens more to the n00bz, like
> 
> OH BOIIII I GOT IT IN UNDERZ A MINIUTE!1!!!1! 59.78
> next solve is 55.18


Well, I had something like that happen once. It was 59.78, then 49.something in the same 10 minutes.


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 838. When you look at the time and think about old WRs.


#-2. When you look at the time and find out that you've been cubing too long
#3942. When you find out that we need more negative reasons


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> 840. When you solve your bed each morning.


Hey where did you get your Rubik's cube bed? Or did you just mod it just so you could solve it?
#3943. When your bed is a Rubik's cube
3944. When you look to other people's comments for inspiration


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> 914: +WombatWarrior17
> When you don't even have Dr who as a profile pic because you love cubing so much.


3945. When you don't know why The Doctor in Doctor Who can't solve the Rubik's cube in this one episode and calls it "rubbish"


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 6, 2018)

3346. When you insist on correct numbering
3347. When you don't like to mess up numbering
3348. When you have already made the assumption that @White KB 3349. When you know how to edit posts to prevent double postings.


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> 969. When you start a petition to fix the WCA logo.
> 970. If you sign that petition.
> 971. If you magnetize the 18cm 3x3.
> 972. If you magnetize Tony Fisher's 5 foot 3x3.
> ...





-3. When you copy-and-paste the first 1,000 reasons in a 25-page Google Doc just to make this post: (and probably multiple others)


-1.(After 251) When you know there are 2 repeats.

0.

1. You beat zemdegs

2. You average sub 6

3. You know every zbll alg

4. You know cll, eg1, eg2

5. You have WR in every category

6. You measure the duration of regular daily activities by how many 7x7s you can solve in that time... or any NxNxN really

7. You have over 1000 cubes.

8. You do solves instead of homework

9. You have over a thousand solves in your 6x6 session. (this is probably going to be me in a couple of months)

10. You forget to post for several weeks because you're cubing too much

11. You will have been cubing for a third of your life in under a month

12. When you have so many cubes you start eating them

13. Your fingers turn arthritic, but you still can't stop…

13. There is a cube in every room of your house

15. You're thinking too much about cubes and misspell '14'.

16. When you put your delegates face on a train

17. Your YouTube subscriptions are all cubers

18. You know you've been cubing too long when you remember the original "You know you've been cubing too long when..." page, and the reboot, and the reference to the original in the reboot:

19. When you can't remember when you started cubing.

20. You sacrifice an hour that could be spent studying for exams to do a multiblind attempt

21. You turn down invitations from non-cubers because you'd rather be practicing

22. There is at least 1 cube in each bag you take out of the house.

23. You have 12,000 solves on a cstimer session to try to break an ao1000

24. You actually get into BLD

25. You get nostalgic about ancient cubes like F2 and A5 and get upset when noobs say they are awful.

26. You're proud that you figured out your own method and algs before the days when the Yahoo group made it easy.

27. Your friends aren't even impressed any more and say "oh he's doing that cube thing again".

28. You always have a cube within easy reaching distance of you.

29. You get annoyed when people ask if you can solve the cube.

30. You created a stereographic projection of a cube onto the complex plane to see if anything interesting would happen.

31. Your understanding of Group Theory is helped along by cube solving.

32. You've created a few new methods that people know about

33. Other people start to propose the same methods as you and happens so often you just don't care any more.

34. You can often just go off topic even when you thought you were talking about cubes on a cubing forum or cubing groups.

35. You've dreamed about cube solving.

36. Most of the groups you're in on Facebook are cubing groups.

37. You have built a cube solving robot out of minestorms of your own design.

38. When it's written on your will that you wanna be buried in a valk 3 box

39. You write a lot of reasons you've been cubing too long.

40. You practice OH while doing other stuff (I'm practicing OH as I'm writing this)

41. When your head hurts from practicing too much BLD, but you have to keep practicing because you have a competition that Saturday.

42. You add captions to an Ao5 video with no voice-over.

43. Whenever you visit a tourist attraction, you feel compelled to solve a cube there and post a video on YouTube.

44. When you finally improve on an event but you get a Dnf average in a forum comp imao

45. When you hear someone say "soon", you immediately think "sune."

46. When you dream about cubing.

47. When you post about "1000 signs you've been cubing to long."

48. Saying "see you sune" to cubing friends

49. when you're known as 'rubiks boy' at your school

50. When you join Speedsolving.com

51. When you start learning 6BLD.

52. when you attempt a 2-10 relay.

53. When you download Magic cube 4D

54. When the first person you met from a certain country is a cuber.

55. when you watch cubing livestreams

56. When you actually know some NR's from obscure countries

57. When you have took apart, lubed and assembled your 8x8

58. When you contemplate buying budget cubes for your friends.

59. when you want to travel to a certain country because thats where worlds will take place at.

60. you have made cubing video's.

61. Spending 20 minutes typing a post on this thread

62. When the number of years you've been cubing enters double digits (this year for me)

63. You fail at a comp but you don't care because you've gone to over 9000

64. Your cube falls apart because you were cubing to much.

65. When your collection values more than your (or family member's) car

66. When you buy cubes cause why not?

67. When you drive 24 hours to go to one competition.


68. When you solve a 1000x1000 on a computer.


69. When you realize you've spent $100.000.00 on cubes.


70. When Feliks quits cubing because your too fast.


71. When buying cubes is like buying groceries.

72. You get sponsored.

73. You get hired by a cubing company.

74. You name a cube after yourself (Valk?)

75. You solve on rollercoasters (VALK?!)

76. You throw a stickerless at a linoleum floor because you're fed up with switching to color neutral (I did do this)

77. You start your own website with your own algs

78. You don't try cubes, you critique them

79. You're waiting for the next NxN puzzle to be mass-produced so you can own it

80. You get bored of cubing

81. You have good, automatic responses to people when they react to your cubing

82. You break more world records than any other single cubing person in the history of cubing (Feliks pls)

83. When you make your girlfriend learn how to solve a 3x3

84. When you check cube comps every 20 minutes on weekends.

85. You Invent your own method for Gigaminx.

86. you actually care about state records.

87. you have cubes painted on your wall (rami)

88. When your cube pops every time you turn one side.

89. You're reminded that you have Friday off and you yell "PLL skip!"
90. You think "ZZ Top" is a forum user who is really good with edge orientation. 
91. You want to turn the Microsoft logo over to see if there's a better start on the opposite face.

92. When you feel nostalgic and make a petition to bring back Magic

93. When you accidentally say 'OLL' instead of 'Oh Well'

94. You spell Wonderful Wondeful.

95. When you have a 5 and a half hour cubing meetup in the shopping mall. (Happened today)

96. You chill out with cubers you meet at your brothers Basket ball game

97. Your timer breaks in one day because you are cubing to long.

98. You can actually think of 1000 diffrent reasons about cubing too long

99. Your non-cubing parents know how to scramble


100. Your phone no longer auto corrects "cubing" to "curbing"

101. When solving a cube is faster than scrambling it.

102. Numbers with two decimal places remind you of cubing world records, e.g. 4.73, 21.54

103. When you spend more time deciding what cube to get, than you will cube with it.

104: When you try to execute abbreviations that have letters involved in cube notation like algorithms.


105: When you spell the name "Felix" like "Feliks" all the time.


106: When you look up folding mats and get "Mats Valk" as a search result.


107: When you try to solve literal air.


108: When cubists (1980s Cubers) look at you like you have fifty heads.

109: When you fill up a whole shelf with cubes and have to clear the shelf below it to fit more cubes

110: When you start doing BLD on the train journey to a competition because you don't even care about the public anymore

111: When you buy a quieter cube (GAN 356 Air) so you can cube without annoying people as much

112: When you end up getting 5 of your friends addicted to cubing as well

113: When you see how many 3x3s you can solve before your friend solves a 2x2

114: When you accidentally watch cubing videos whilst logged into a sibling's YT account and all of their recommended videos become cubing related

115: When you disassemble and reassemble your 6x6 because you're bored

116: When you try to spell words using PLL algorithms (V E R Y F U N)

117: When tell your girlfriend how R U R' U' she is and she understands because you can't stop talking about cubing stuff

118: When your girlfriend leaves you because you love cubes more than you love her

119. When you don't have any friends to annoy anymore.

122. When you start to try to solve cubes underwater.

123. When solving a 3x3 underwater becomes too easy so you start to do 4x4, 5x5, megaminx and bigger.

124: When you get so annoyed with people only solving the first layer of your 4x4/5x5 so you create your own layer-by-layer method

125: When you have to take at least 10 3x3s to school because your friends keep using them and you end up with no more 3x3s to use

126: When you run out of YouTube videos to act as background noise whilst you solve, but you can just replay them because you weren't paying attention anyway

127: When your friends discover your cubeTube channel and suddenly you get a boost in subscribers

129: when you have seen spam on speed solving thats selling stuff thats probably not legal.

130: You resticker your cubes with your custom color scheme

131: You are a WCA delegate

132: you have competed in every WCA event.

133: you are top 100 in the world for at least 1 event

134: When you are contemplating hosting a comp that has odd events

135: you listen to cubing podcasts

136: You say "commutator" instead of "commentator"

137: You can sub-20 a cubing trivia quiz

138: You think of R2D2 as an algorithm rater than a Star Wars character

139: You know everything on the wiki page for 4x4 parity algs.

140: When you go to a competition, everyone else starts competing for second place.

141: All the WCA officials know your name and WCA id

142. You have so many cubes you can not decide which one you want to use first.

143. When you attempt an ao100 on a fidget cube.

144. When you try to solve a game cube

145. When you learn 1LLL

146. When you've invented your own speedsolving methods and algs for ivy cube

147. When you can tell what brand of cube and what lubricant just by doing a single turn

148. When you have invented a sign language based on notation

149. When you learn full OLL and PLL for megaminx

150. When people try to get your autograph when you go to a competition

151. When you count how many alg sets you know, instead of how many algs.

152. When you abbreviate algorithm to alg.

153. You've magnetized your own cube.

154. You've magnetized cubes for others.

155. You change the chemistry of the plastic of a cube so it feels better.

156. You did a 2-11 BLD relay

157. when you carry around a suitcase of cubes everywhere you go

158. when you do a 9x9 mo3

159. when all of your birthday presents are cubes

160. when you have comps every weekend for 4 months

161. when you're top 500 in the world for every event

162. when you're part of the platinum wca completion club

163. when the only things on your desk are cubes

164. when you're disappointed with a sub5 3x3 single

165. when you have a 13BLD success

166. When you're surprised when intuitive F2L isn't intuitive for new cubers.

167. When you go to comps and sweep the entire thing

168. When you become faster in some events then your daughter/son.
169. When you never become so fast as your son/daughter in some events.

170. You were at the original World Championship in 1982

171. When your Emergency Earthquake Supplies are:

a. non-perishable food

b. gallons of water

c. blankets

d. all of your cubes

172. When cubes are your only freinds

173. When the amount of rooms in your Multi-blind memo is more than the amount of rooms in your house.

174. When you remember the Dayan Panshi.

175. you have made a shape mod out of a cube bigger than a 5x5

176. When you have attempted a 4x4 with feet solve.

177. when you are the only person competing at an event in a comp.

178. when you have contributed 10% of the signs here.

179. When writing "algs" no longer autocorrects to "lags" or "alga".

180. When you set speedsolving as your homepage.

181. You make sure you know how many of these reasons are repeated if any.

182. When you have confirmed that there are none.

183. When you have confirmed that there are none

184. When you point out that I copied from the last post

185 when you have three 6ft shelving units in room your dedicated to housing cubes

186: everyone in the cubing community stops cubing because of you

187. When people know who you are on SS

188. When people know who you are on Reddit

189. When people know your youtube, facebook, SS and Reddit are the same person.

190. when your main is an alpha 5

191. Your cstimer takes forever to load because of how many solves need to load

192. When you have taken a cube on a 6 day backpacking trip.

193. When you spend half an hour cleaning dust out of that cube to resuscitate it, even though it was a Yuxin Fire.

194. When you are on first-name terms with half the people on this forum.

195. When, when given the assignment to write a paper on the history of anything, you choose speedcubing methods.

196. When you are on part of a forum dedicated to cubing.

197. When you have read the wiki page on cubing memes.

198: When you invent a skateboard trick called the Rubiks 360

199: When judges have to enforce a TPS speed limit because of you

200: When you hold a mirror cube in front of a mirror to try to see an infinite reflection.


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

FireCuber said:


> I guess you want to keep this thread going  What are you going to? 4,000?


how about 5,000? HMMMM?  Or because the thread is called Infinite Reasons Why You've Been Cubing too Long, we could keep it going past that. Maybe 10,000 reasons or something.


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

White KB said:


> -3. When you copy-and-paste the first 1,000 reasons in a 25-page Google Doc just to make this post: (and probably multiple others)
> 
> 
> -1.(After 251) When you know there are 2 repeats.
> ...


Part II: (201-400)


201: When you try to do FMC

202: When you try to see how fast you can strip your square-1

203: When solving a stickered original Rubiks cube is an arm workout

204: When you've invented a method for gigaminx BLD

205: When you make an origami pyraminx

206: When you personally know the whole WCA board

207. When ever doing a class project where you get to choose the project, >5 people ask if you are doing it about a Rubik's Cube

208. When you can solve a 4x4 underwater because you are a swimmer

209. When you have made a speedcube mosaic of every person in your family.

210. When you do a resumé, and next to "occupation", you put "Cuber".

211. When you have personally done an Ao1000 on every single cube timer on the internet.

212. When half of your bookmarks on your computer are cube-related.

213. Whenever you search anything with a "c", "u", "b", or "e", the suggestions box has "speedcubing" suggested.

214. When you sign off all of your emails, even to non-cubers with ,"Happy cubing!".

215. You have memorized the entire WCA regulations page

216. When you finally realize F R U R' U' F' is actually a Y-Perm

218. When you have now spent more money on cubes then you have spent on your car

219. When you thought we could do it with out repeats.

217. you watch: MF3RS vs QiYi Warrior w 3x3 comparison/review



220. You make: MF3RS vs QiYi Warrior w 3x3 comparison/review

221. you watch other cube reviews on budget cubes even though you own the valk3

222. You upload: MF3RS vs QiYi Warrior w 3x3 comparison/review

223. You subscribe to the channel that produced: MF3RS vs QiYi Warrior w 3x3 comparison/review

224. You advertise: MF3RS vs QiYi Warrior w 3x3 comparison/review on this thread

225. when your phone does not annoyingly autocorrect valk to call

226. when you advertise your channel on this forum

227. when you can't really think of anything else so you just say: please subscribe to my youtube channel; intermediate cuber.

228. when you 3d print cubes.

229. when you get other people to 3d print cubes for you

230. when you own a non commercially available cube.

231. when you realise thecubicle.us is overpriced

232. but you still buy from them.

233. when you point out that it is probably possible to do it without repeats

234. when you have read every post on this thread

235. when you point out that sign no.217 was skipped so write it then skip the next two numbers because they were already done

236 when you have seen people who have advertised even worse than the post above.

237 when you give people who say "I just peel the stickers off" sticker less cubes.

238 you start your own cubeshop

239 you are sponsored by a cubeshop

240 When you compete in all the events at the speed solving weekly comp.

241 When you have tried weird substances as lube

242 when you have made your own micro-nation just so you can have NR

243 When you move to Antarctica so you can have CR

244 when you move to another planet so you can have WR for that planet.

245 you have seen so many cube videos that your kinda tired of them.

246 you have done OH while eating with your free hand.

247 you make cubes in Minecraft

248 You make rooms in Minecraft to use for MBLD (i saw someone say this in the MBLD discussion)

249 when you think that 248 is ingenious.

250 you have written cuber fanfics.

251 you have no Idea how many of these are repeated.

252 when you bring cubes to campouts

253 When you 3d print a puzzle that costs over a $1000 to make.

254 When you buy said 3d puzzle

255 you have more cubes than friends.

256 when the number of posts in this thread is higher than the number an 8 bit computer can count.

257 When you take one on high adventure to boundary waters.

258. When you don't remember a time before you cubed.

259. When you go into negative numbers because you have over 1000 signs

260. When you don't realize 1001 would make more sense

261. When you write your locker combination in notation

262. When your whole collection takes a week to solve

263. When you can only use stickerless because you cube too much

264. When you learn Chinese just to be able to read the box your cube came in

265. When you learn how to make pockets just to be able to carry a cube in it at all times


266. You have a journal full of FMC solutions

267. When you attempt a 13x13 Blind solve.


268. When you start speed solving a 13x13.

269. When you have had debates on what constitutes as Decent and Fast

270. When you know Full EP for Square-1

271. When you have made Schedules for Imaginary comp's just because why not

272. You have bought a few dozen of the same cube for MBLD

273. You have over 1500 posts on this forum

274. When people expect you to bring cubes with you

275. When you know the names of more cubers than people in real life

276. You cringe at news coverage of Rubik's cubes

277. You have made videos for peoples subscribers contest

278. You run one of the race threads

279. When you make up imaginary countries just so you can make imaginary national rankings, records and comps for said country

280. When you get better at typing because of cubing.

281. When you do special Finger exercises for cubing

282. When you have Contributed 20% of the signs here.

283. When you bought a 20$ lube kit even though you have 20cc's of lube already.

E:

284. When you went back to check how many of the signs you post and realize its over 20% (77 signs now)

285. When you have a half scrambled puzzle in your lap, preventing you from reading the 280- some signs prior to yours.

286.(my favorite and hopefully not posted yet). When it really pisses you off when you see "Rubik's Cube" type things on television or as like random decoration (Big Bang Theory is the biggest culprit) that are not solvable! Double white centers!? Yellow yellow orange corners?!? Come on, I cannot be the only person to notice these things. Lol

287. When you finally realize that some of these are cringy (not #286, though.).

288. When you forget that jigsaw puzzles and rubik's cubes are classified under the same category

289. When you can have a full on debate on how rubiks cubes are clearly not jigsaw 

puzzles (its a twisty combination puzzle with over 4 quintilloin states! Jigsaws cant touch rhat!)

290. When you have lost friends because they can't leave your cubes alone.

291. When you have over a thousand posts on this forum (even if a couple hundred or so were in off-topic threads)

292.When your parents ask u what cube do u want for your birthday instead of what do u want for your birthday.


EDIT: 293. U have an NR but are still not satisfied with the result

294. This is your reaction to setting a wr

295. You remember when MMAP actually uploaded.

296: When you've solved the following in an Ao1000:

1. 1x1x1 through 13x13x13 AND 22x22x22

2. Ghost Cube

3. Pyramix Duo, Pyramix, Pyramix 4x4x4, Pyramix 5x5x5(It exists)

4. Square 1, Skewb, Rubik's Mix Up, Rubik's Heart, Rubik's Magic, Rubiks Clock

5. Megaminx, Gigaminx, Teraminx, Petaminx, Examinx, Yottaminx, Petaminx 3 Fused, Petaminx Ball

6. Fisher Cube

7. Pyramorphix

8. Mirror Cube

9. Floppy Cube

10. Parellelipede

11. UFO-Tank

12. Axis/Axel Cube

13. 4 colored MasterMorphix

14. 1 Colored Mastermorphix

15. Earth Cube

16. The Hungarian Rings

17. 3x3x4 Cuboid

18. Rubik's Tower 2x4x2

297: When you pick up any cubic object, then attempt to twist it, and realize it's not a rubiks cube.

298. You know devils alg

299. You have been to every continent for a comp

300. <---- this is how many 3x3s you have


301. You have to bring all of your cubes to your parents room every night or else you would cube all night

302. You know 10 different languages so you can communicate with other people at foreign competitions.

303. When certain words (eg. CUBICLE) are spoken in everyday conversation at work or on the street and you have to first remind yourself the person is not talking about cubing.

304. You still remember how to execute Dan Knights' Z Perm.

305. When you find a Rubik's cube left in the lab you're a ta for and comment on how cool it is to find that someone at school is using a moyu!

306. Feliks asks for your autograph

307. When you move to China and work in Moyu / Shengshou etc.

308. When you design your own cube(the valk does not sound Chinese)

309. you are owner of a cube company

310. When 18 of the 26 letters autofill in your browser to a cubing site.

311: When your first cube is not just a Rubiks Brand with screwed-in centre-pieces (rather than riveted), but the screws are slot-head not cross-head.

312: When your first 4x4x4 is labelled a Rubiks Master.

313. When you go on competition every weekend.

314. When you do big cubes multiblind / fewest moves / with feet.

315. When you have no time to pratice BLD with actual cube and start making up commutators in your head


316. When you can almost actually feel a certain cube in your hand just by imagining turning it

317. When your last excuse for not cubing was because they hadn't been invented.

318. When you do big cube OH.

319. You can solve a cube with optimal solution every time

320. Your Ao5 on 3x3x3 is sub-0.

321. You made the universe implode because you made all your timers go backwards

322. You can love an infinity×infinity cube in a finite amount of time

323. <----- when numbers like this are important to you (3.23 official 2×2 average)

324. When your phone passcode is your PB single

325. When you bring cubes into the shower with you

326. When you have 20+ elaborate Google Spreadsheets about cubing

327. When you think of doing clock with feet

328. When you can solve magic

329. When you can restring magic

330. When your family gets the cubes you ask for as a gift

331. When you listen to every cubing podcast you know of

332. When you have every WCA puzzle

333. When you buy cheap cubes at dollar tree.

334. When you lube you 5x5's core and it pops twice

335. When you have a Chris train logo on your main cube

336. When your main cube is the thunderclap

337. When you got a 9x9 when your fomer biggest cube was a 5x5

338. When you have time to post thing on this thread.

339. When you have watched all of redkb's 17x17 solve video.

340. when you literetly reads every single comment on here (i might do it again outloud for video)

341. when you read all 8 pages of this, then go to post that as a reason but someone does it before with every picture of a scrambled cube you seeyou.

342. when you own all of the cubes thecubicle.us sells.

343. When you learn full 7x7 last 2 edges

344. When you know the exact possibilites of a 3x3 (43,252,003,274,489,856,000)

345. When you have experienced every possible permutation

346. When you have memorized every alg in the SpeedSolving wiki.

347. When you go completely insane because the first competition ever in your city is announced and you can't go

348. When u name your son feliks (with a ks instead of x)

349. When you magnetize a 13x13.

350.

351. When you ask for that video to be posted here like signs 217,220-224.

352.when you finally beat your PB in an ao???

353. When you comment on this thread(surprised no one else has said that)

354. When you can have enough cubes to have all the different pll cases

355. When you have enough cubes for oll cases

356. When you have enough cubes for zbll cases

357. When you have enough cubes for 1lll cases

358. When you don't care about originality you still want 1000 signs.

359. When your cube collection = the number of signs here.

360. When you buy a new cube everytime there is a new post here to keep that up

361. When you average 18 seconds

362. When you do 100000 solves just to shed 0.1 second off your time- Feliks.

363. When you just had to buy 12 cubes.

364. When you stalk Iranian squanners for Fantasy Cubing

365. When you stalk Edward Vakula because you're worried he's going to steal your state record that you probably don't deserve anyway

366. You make PyraMinx models for your math project

367. If you have shot, burned, blown-up, or smashed a cube4you gigaminx.

368. When you watch this thread for 2 1/2 hours waiting for someone to post.

182: When you compete in every event in the Weekly competitions every week

183: When you have a Mini-Guildford ao12

184: When someone says Pb in Chemistry and you think Personal Best rather than Lead

185: When you solve a 2x2 in 4.73 seconds and think "basically a world record"

369: When you were so busy cubing that you missed the entire second half of this thread.

370. When you unofficially beat a WR.

371. You order cubes every week

372. When your R U R' U' and you know it

373. When you get a PB then casually keep solving.

374: When you realise rooms/loci for mBLD is just the mind palace from Sherlock

375: When you make your own Fisher and windmill cube

376: When 3x3 shape mods are too easy so you make a 4x4 Fisher Cube

377: When you no longer need algdb because your brain is just an algdb

381: When you get the UWR and all you do is wave your hands slightly (Feliks' 3.81)

382. When your parents wonder why you have so many 3x3's but only use one.

383: You get a World Record DNF

384: You hold 10 world records at once

385: You have a Sub-7 Ao1000

386: You regret an official 5-second solve because the F2L was Sub-3 but you didn't know the ZBLL

387: You're world-champion for an event you don't care about (2x2)

388: You break world records without realizing it

389: D U A L S P O N S O R S H I P S

390: You solve the world's largest Rubik's cube (with some help!)

391. When you solving cubes is as natural as breathing.

392. You do an ao100 while replying to this thread.

393. You get a PB in said ao100.

(actually happening)

394. when you hold WR in two completely unrelated events (e.g. 4BLD and Skewb)

395. when you realize you really have been cubing way too long, but you don't care

396. when your girlfriend/boyfriend is one of your cubes

397. when 97% of your bookmarked sites are cubing related

398. when you make a spreadsheet of your top 10 best results in competition for every event

399. when you remember your last 10 3x3 PB singles

400. when you do a 3BLD attempt for your school's talent show


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 6, 2018)

White KB said:


> how about 5,000? HMMMM?  Or because the thread is called Infinite Reasons Why You've Been Cubing too Long, we could keep it going past that. Maybe 10,000 reasons or something.



Ok, sounds great (for you, NOT for me) lol!  I don't really want to waist my time thinking up reasons for this thread.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 6, 2018)

White KB said:


> Part II: (201-400)
> 
> 
> 201: When you try to do FMC
> ...



BTW: these are not marked correctly for the numbers. Please fix them.

EDIT: my mistake, I didn't know that you copied these and posted them again. Sorry, I thought you made all of these up.


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

White KB said:


> Part II: (201-400)
> 
> 
> 201: When you try to do FMC
> ...




3350. When you wonder why you're doing this
3351. when your parents take your cubes and you fall on the floor fainting because you think it's torture

Part III: (401-600)


401. you have a special way to decide which color you buy your cubes in

402. When you somehow find a way to stuff a megaminx in your Jeans pocket

403. when people buy you stuff related to cubing

404. Cube not found

405. when you have cubes mint in box laying around

406. when you save your cube boxes and pamphlets

407. you're really sad you lost your cube boxes when your house flooded

408. you remember the names of every cube you own

409. you have brought a 9x9 out in public

410. when you look at competitor sheets for upcoming competitions so you can see who's going

411. When you really want to play video games but you cube instead.

412. When you have sheets of algorithms taped to your wall

413. When your cubes are on your shelf and your books are stacked up on the floor

414. You bought a $1500 computer that you only use for cubing.

415. Your 8th grade science teacher has sent you multiple videos of humans and robots solving the cube long after you were no longer in his class.

416) When you see someone in a white jacket and do a double take thinking it's one from thecubicle. (actually did that today)

417. If you had a 17x17 3D printed.

418. If you broke up with your girlfriend/boyfriend because they said, "your cubing is getting in the way of our relationship".

419. If you find a girlfriend/boyfriend that actually likes you cubing.

420. When you no longer miss the space-bar.

421. 27. When you no longer leave inspection on.

428. When you get a free uber ride because you solve the Rubik's cube in their car and they comp your ride. Happened to me today lol.

429. When you have a full poster of all the logo stickers of every cube you have ever had that's had the logo peel off.

430. When you teach your parents cubing slang so they can understand you when you speak.

431. When your idea of a fun weekend is doing a few ao1000. (When there are no comps of course)

432. When you do averages of 2-3-4 Relays.

433. When you hold UWR for 2-3-4 Relays.

434. When you make a cubing meme.

435. When you become a cubing meme.

436. When you get multiple different RSI's at once... multiple times.

437. When all of the presents your friends buy you are cubes (or vice versa).

438. When you stop playing video games altogether just for more solving time.

439. When your math teacher allows you to take up 20 minutes by lecturing the class about Rubik's Cubes and cube-related group theory.

440. When you brag about bringing an "emergency 3x3" with you all the time.

441. When you're the driving force of your puzzle club at school / college.

442. When you overstock on lubricant for the next 2 years


443. When you are still replying to this thread

444. You can actually come up with good ideas for this thread

445. Your birthday cake has cubes made out of icing on it.

446. You buy broken cubes of of people.

447. When you have become a cube yourself

448. Your WCA ID has 2003 in it

449. When Your on the organization team of worlds

450. You have done a spring swap in at least one of your cubes

451. You have done a Florian/Konsta mod on at least one of your puzzles

452. You actually know/remember what a Florian or Konsta mod is.

453. You have multiple of the same non WCA Puzzle

454. You buy a certain cube in multiple different colors for collectors sake.

455. You invent a cuber card game (I should do this).

456. Literally the only presents you ever get are puzzles.

457. If you actually remember the exact date you stared cubing.(July 14 2016)

458. When your birthday cake is a cube


459. when you do a casual 7x7 solve before breakfast in the morning

460. when you have to force yourself not to constantly cube

461. when you see vacations as opportunities to go to more comps

462. when you cry over official solves ):

463. when you run out of cubing youtube videos to watch (even the bad ones)

464. when you name your pets after famous cubers

465. when a cube is within your arm's reach at all times

466. when you try to get your dog to turn a cube

467. when you constantly think of statistics about cubes that you want to run

468. when you give names and personalities to all your mains

469. when your favorite color is the exact shade of green on your megaminx

470. when you put logos of your favorite Pokemon on all your cubes

471. when you care about clock

472. when you thought of 14 reasons just so you could get number 473

473. when you break 3x3 WR single by 0.01

474. When your WR gets broken by .01 but really don't care.

475. You will be the person to get the 4.75

476. Your legally change your name to "Rubix Boy"

477. You are mad that there was no joke about the 4.74

478. You get a 4.76 in Comp which undermines the original #476 on the list.

479. You make other cubers nervous from sheer turning speed.

480. You get 4 80-second 6x6 solves (1:20), back-to-back.



481. When you've even forgotten which year you started cubing (I think I started in 2001, but only because my cube notes were mixed with my school notes from 2001)

482. When yuo remember that the panshi used to be ur main

483. When you get enough money, you will magnitize your WeJi.

484. When #483 is called 368.

485. When the first thing you do after your wisdom-teeth-removal surgery while the amnesia is wearing off: is attempt a solve.


486. When It said you were on the last page.

487. When you've grown tired of the average member of the community's desire to appear more profound/intelligent than you, seemingly oblivious to the effect such habits have on others.

488.- When you hear "Antisune" in the Shooting Stars song

489. People talking about the dimensions of wood (2x4, 3x6, etc.) reminds you of cuboids.

490. You get the first Sub-5 in a competition.

491. You get mad about counting 7's.

492. You buy shelves for your room, just so you have enough room to display your cubes.

492. You break in, lube, and resticker all of your speedcubes.

493. You break the two-handed 3x3 WR by solving one-handed.

494. When you put the magnets the wrong way when magnitizing your thunderclap.

495. When you find out you can get the magnets out by peeling of the stickers, letting it sit in hot water that has salt in for 12 hrs

496. When you buy a big sail just because it might get you into feet.

497. When you think of posting things, but you think you might have already posted them.

498. When you compete in everything at any comp you go to (Will not include nats




[  ] )

499. When you have 10 cubing related pages/ stickers on your wall.

500. When you own two vintage cubing books from the 80's

501. When your getting sub one averages on the ghost hand 2x2

502. When you started cubing before the Rubik's cube was invented

503 when you remember the day the lingyun was invent

504 when your wife and 2 kids all average sub ten

505. When this is the second time a continuity error like that has been pointed out as one of the 1000 signs.


506. when you've attended 2003 Worlds

507. Your WCA ID begins with 0000

508: You're me

509. When you had something to wright, but you saw that this was number 5.09=Keaton.

510. You have done a guildford challenge WF and BLD

511. You say "SHUT UP" to an NAR **Noah**

512. When your cubing video that you watched is MMAP at worlds 2013

513. When you have accepted that you have no life

514. When you get the number wrong lots of times.

515. You kinda want to try solving on your trusty old Zhanchi

516. You miss your white ZhanChi because it reminds you of Feliks

517. Every time you pick up your black ZhanChi, you feel like solving with Roux

518. When someone starts cubing because of you, and looks up to you as a role model.

519. When you surpass the person who got you into cubing.

520. When you're supposed to be doing work but are instead replying to this thread.

521. When you have different timers on every single electronic device you own.

522. When you attract other cubers at completely irrelevant social gatherings because you cube in public.

523. When your guardians / friends / peers complain about how many cubes you own.

524. When you complain about color schemes being wrong on cubes in pictures.

525. When a media company goes out of their way to interview you because you broke the 3x3 WR (at that time).

526. When you become famous because you record a video of a world record solve. (*wheeze* *hack* DGCubes *sputter*)

527. When you filmed LCC before he had a youtube channel

528. When you get the number right

529. When you think Matyas is a Kuti

530. When you get 529.

531. When you are learning 4 ZBLL algs a day.

39. When you forget to sleep because of cubing.

40. When you can solve the 13x13 in less than a minute.

41. When you drink Maru lube like if it were milk.

539. When the majority of cubers became younger than you.

540. When you remember the time that you shouldn't buy knock-offs

541. You legally marry your main 3x3

54be interested.You have been to more comps than you have sports games

#422 When you realise that you think about algorithms sensually. (  )



h(KEEP THE H)

424. when you use your stackmat to time thing that aren't cubing, or even speedstacking

425. When you discover f2l autocorrects to F2L

426. When you get annoyed when people ask questions about previous point without doing x. I'm asking this question:[insert question here iyw]

4

554. When you remember when the most subscribed YouTube cubing channel had 30K subs.

555. When you remember when this was the world record.


556. When you've unintentionally memorised a reply to anything non-cubers say to you while you are cubing.

557. When you ignore other cubers posts…

558. When you start talking to your family in 3x3 notation

559 When you've been cubing so long you lost the ability to Count

561 When You Know what Hybrid cubes where

562 When you have made one out of a meiying and Yuexiao

563 When Auto correct no longer corrects cube names

560 When you remember when feliks best official solve was 5.60

564 You have put a 9x9 or bigger in a super flip

565 You had a super flipped 9x9 as your profile pic.

566 When you were cubing when 5.66 was the WR

567 When you know the last one was a repeat

568.You solve a 17x17x17 superflip blindfolded in 59seconds and just collapse after stopping the timer.

569. When you open the door, get on the floor, and everybody cubes the dino cube.

570. You make cubing parodies of songs

571. When you do this to such a song. (im R U R’ U’ and i know it but look in the desc.)

572. When you copy 571

573. When you relize they are talking about you.

574. When you find yourself annoyed by many of the 1000 signs suggestions


575. You your own venue for competitions

576.You have zhanchi soup in dinner.

577.Your friend offered you a 'gans 356 air ' flavored ice cream on his birthday party

578.You have Aolong biscuits in snacks.

579.You invented F3L for 3x3.

560.You became sub-20(milliseconds, not seconds ) on a 2x2.

581. You break a PB every competition

582. You break a WR every competition

583. You break a cube every competition (whoops!)

584. Your pillow case has a cube on it (It's a WALL-E pillow case!)

585. You get 5-second solves on Rubik's Brands.

586. When you got a picture of a cube printed on your plates.

587. When you can't remember the last time you solved a 3x3 over 20 seconds.

588.Your cube is your only source of earning bread

589. You've gotten over 100 last layer skips.

590. You're tired of listing reasons you've been cubing for too long

591. you are waiting to make mitch jokes at sign #625.

592. You remember what sub mitch jokes are (I have a feeling there not made much anymore.)

593: you are binge following this thread to snipe the 300th comment.

591. You actually still read each post

592. This is the only thread that has more than two pages which you've read all of

593. You actually like the idea of this thread

594. You know the cubing community well enough to expect we actually get 1000

595. You get worried when this thread is not top of gsd

595. Because you don't want this to get harder to find



597: when you make an illusion gans air.

598: when you try magnets in a dayan taiyan.

599: when you do averages of 100 regularly.

600: when you wait on this thread to snipe 600.


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

3352. When nobody knows how high the numbers are because they're so scattered.
3353. When someone (*cough*sputter*me*sputter*cough) goes out to change it for the sake of this thread

Part IV: A New Hope--- I mean, 601-800


601. when you do an ao12 on 4x4x4 and get 3 PLL skips except you get the annoying PLL parity on it each time (the adjacent kind)

602. when you notice that the post above happened to you

603. when you buy a gas air because it is the most expensive of the popular cubes

604. when someone tells you that the valk is better so you buy a valk

605. when you are the person who told him the valk is better.

606. when you want to snipe no.624

607. when you ask people to guess what for


608. when you ask the question above about a previous post

609. when you reply to that question;

610. when you say that PLL parity would be a PLL skip on a 3x3x3 therefore it could be considered a PLL skip with PLL parity

611. when2. When you have never tried a gear cube and see one at a comp, you ask the person who has it to let you solve it and you get it in under a min.

543.When you say that if you had the tps of Lucas etter and the ability to figure out a 150 move solution like a computer it might just be possible

544. When you get pretty release for the yuxin 17*17*17

545. When you realise you can solve it in less than an hour

546. When you can solve puzzles that a majority of people haven't heard of... blindfolded.

547. When you remember that time period when Feliks, Mats, and Alex were the only people with a sub-6.

548. When you instantly notice a Rubik's Cube when you go to someone's house.

549. When you forget that "cubing" isn't a word to some people.

550. When you can't remember any of your PBs because you've had too many.

551. When you remember when MMAP was respected.

552. When you remember when MMAP uploaded consistently.

553. When you remember showing random non-cubers MMAP's videos because you thought they'd you think you know that the odds of getting this in an ao12 on 4x4x4 are: 1 in 72( correct me if I'm wrong)

612. when you decide to put the maths for this on here:

chances of PLL skip: 1 in 72

chances of PLL parity: 1 in 2

chances of the adjacent PLL parity: 1 in 4

72x4= 288

however in an average of 12 with three solves getting that it puts the chances at 1 in 72

613. when you do the working out when the end of line1 of the working out is the same as the end of line5 of it

614. 01:17.76 is your 4x4x4 truncated average for that exact AO12

615. when you have to use fancy terminology like truncated

616. you get really annoyed when people call it a rubiks cube(surprised this has not come up yet)

617. when you don't tell them its not any more because you are so bored of it (Mats Valk)

618. when you write long posts on this thread with 11 signs


okay, here we go:

you're looking for the chance of an adjacent swap PLL parity happening at least 3 times in a 4x4 average of 12.


There are four ways for this to happen, out of a total of 144 PLL cases (we have to count asymmetrical ones like G-perm 4 times, ones with two symmetries like E-perm twice, and ones with 4 symmetries like H-perm once).

Therefore, the chance of this happening on one specific solve is 4/144=1/36.


the chance of an event occurring at least 3 times is equal to the chance it occurs exactly 3 times plus the chance it occurs exactly 4 times, etc. up to the chance it occurs every time.


For each of those, we use the formula

(n choose k) (p^k) (1-p)^(n-k)

for n=12, p=1/36, k from 3 to 12 inclusive


(12 choose k) (1/36^k) (35/36)^(12-k)


and use wolfram alpha!


Your probability is:

18506816456382521/4738381338321616896

or about 0.39%

or eighteen quadrillion, five hundred six trillion, eight hundred sixteen billion, four hundred fifty-six million, three hundred eighty-two thousand, five hundred twenty-one-four quintillion, seven hundred thirty-eight quadrillion, three hundred eighty-one trillion, three hundred thirty-eight billion, three hundred twenty-one million, six hundred sixteen thousand, eight hundred ninety-sixths.


However, if you mean EXACTLY 3 times, then you get a different result:

4334860126953125/1184595334580404224

or about 0.37%


619: You waste 10 minutes of your day solving a pointless cube-related math problem.



620. Everybody you know knows you're a cuber.

621. The first thing you tell anyone about yourself is that you're a cuber.

622. People bring scrambled cubes to you so they can be solved.

623. You're hoping to get into college solely on the fact that you're a speedcuber.


624. Your PB is sub-Mitch... on 4x4.


625. You smile to yourself whenever you see certain numbers in your day-to-day life.


626: when you're angry at someone else getting 624.

628.You're so excited that you fail to see that I skipped 627.

627.This time you caught my mistake of writing(typing) 629 as 627.

629.You think 627 and 628 have no connection to cubing.

630.You get annoyed by me.

633. You have to replace the stickers on your main cubes every other month

634. You don't realize how stupid this thread has become.

Really.............


635. Really


636. You don't get nervous at comps

637. You podium in an event without practicing

638. When you get a counting 4

639. When you were in the 1982 Worlds and are still competing

640. When you plan out your entire F2L during inspection

641. When you learn 1LLL from every angle

642. and when you can do it in under 2 seconds

643. When you speedsolve 9x9

644. When you've competed in magic or master magic

645. When you remember cubing before Feliks


638: "counting x" usually means a solve time of x in (usually an avg5, sometimes an avg12) that is neither the best nor the worst, like for instance when I got the official times 13.07, 11.19, 8.75, 8.74, 11.87; I could say I got a counting 8.

645: It means you started cubing before circa 2010 when Feliks became God.

646: When your Moyu stickers chip off completely in a day

647. You own more cubes than thecubicle.us

648. You remember when there were less official 5s than there are official 4s now.

The last date that was true (counting Antonie's NR today) was December 12, 2014. The sub-6 times were:

Mats Valk, 5.55, Zonhoven Open 2013

Feliks Zemdegs, 5.66, Melbourne Summer 2014

Jiayu Wang, 5.81, Cube Elite Union Cafe 2014

Alexander Lau, 5.96, Cambridge Open 2013

Drew Brads, 5.97, US Nationals 2014

649. When you can be bothered to look at world records and almost world records from 2014

650. When you realise that cubing has gone 5 years and Feliks still hasn't managed to knock a single second off his official PB


651. You recognize permutations by sense of smell.

652. You predict permutations by sense of smell.

653: When you no longer need a cube to practice cubing, but can just close your eyes and practice in your mind.

654: 1 whole wall in your room is full of podiums from competitions (true story)

655. when you realize it was a waste of time

jk it isnt

656. When you read the last 5 pages of this and think everyone has gone insane but think we should 659. When you entertain your family by doing feet.

660.Your stackmat has more craters than the moon.

661. When you order lots of cheap cubes with an order

662. When you think the cubicle is overpriced

663. When you know that speedcubeshop is too

664. When you learn 1lll

6.65. when you remember this being the world record


666. Whenever you see other people with cubes and you don't have any, you feel strong urges to take that cube and do turns on it.

667. You can't be bothered explaining the difference to non-cubers the difference between your PB and the world record so they go "oOoOOHH Man, your pretty close ayyy!"

668. When putting down a cube is the hardest thing to do, harder than video games, youtube, anything.


You could have done something interesting with this number, but okay. 666 is the "mark of the beast".


669. When you realize you're the only person who doesn't say "PB" but instead says "PR"

670. When you successfully teach someone how to solve a 4x4 in one day.


662. When you think the cubicle is overpriced

Feels like someone earlier posted this same thing.


Sorry, I forgot. Might of even been me

671. When you apologise for your post

672.When people actually know you on this forum, even though there idk how many 1000s (one wheel,corner cutter...)


673. When local-ish big boy cubers recognize you at comps

674. When you realize one of your cubes* is old enough to be the father of most of the forum's members.

675: you try to make cubing your job

676: You don't practice Pyraminx but still you get the NR because you know how to onelook because you used to practice 2x2

677. When you wern't cubing when this was the WR, but you still knew it was.

678. When you rember the days when people used the Aolong V2

679. When you have made a paper 2x2.

680. When your paper 2x2 video is the worst on you channel, but the most watched


681. You remember the days before the GuHong.

682. When you learned you first method from a book because YouTube didn't exist back then

683. when you are found in every thread with more than 30 replies ( you are almost there?)

yes, i just seem to find you or one wheel on almost every thread i read

684. when your wuque pops

685. when your wushuang pops

686. when you know how to fix them straight away

687. when you don't realise that the original creator of this thread has not posted any signs since we hit 5 signs

688. when you know but keep posting regardless

689. if anyone finds a way to contact spiderdud to tell him when we hit 1000 signs

690. when in that email/ phone call/ PM you ask him to change the title to 2000 signs that you have been cubing too long


691: you have a briefcase full of 3x3 for MBLD

6.92: You always choose the "Rainbow Snow Cone" in the summer.

693. You're about to leave on your first date, and your parents decide they need to tell you not to bring your cube. (I wasn't actually going to bring it.)

694: When you prioritize keeping your cube safe over keeping your phone safe. (me)keep posting.

657.When parity is no longer scary.

658.When the sound of a cube being solved is a pacifying music to you but harsh and unbearable to your parents.

(657) I could solve parity in my sleep *shrugs*

(658) Favorite song of speedcubers - "Zeroing" by Feliks "fazrulz" Zemdegs



695. When you don't carry your main with you incase you lose it( I did this for a while but my ball is so much better)
696. When you don't carry your main with you incase it gets too much dirt in it
697. When you clean and relube every few weeks

698. When you are hailed in the community for abolishing F-Perms and thereby automatically abolishing DNF's


(spot the meme)

699. when you no longer admit to being slow

700. when you find people asking you about 4lll

701. When you can't remember how to do 4lll


702. When you learn 1LLL and don't remember which OLL algs you used anymore

703. when you try to solve with the beginners, method but just cannot resist easy F2L pairs

704. when you have to say when you see someone else not noticing an F2L pair

705. when you learn algorithm subsets like COLL, WV.

706. when you learn a large subset like VLS, ZBLL, 1LLL

707. when you invent an alt set of 1833 algorithms known as FNPOLL (forced N-perm OLL)

708. when you try and make FNPOLL algorithms

709. when you even think of FNPOLL

710. what about FFPOLL or FEPOLL


711. when you actually start thinking of potential weird subsets that are not beneficial

712. when you come up with another one: AELS (anti edges last slot) that stops the edges from being orientated during last slot

713. when you have to go and post FNPOLL on the new method and subsets concept idea thread

714. When you develop an f2l skip method

715. When you are annoyed 708 had nothing to do with Erik

716. When you want to get the dayan 1-6 for collection

717. You remember when square-1 hardware was terrible

718. You start putting cubes into jars.

719: when you try to develop an oll algset that forces there to be two opposite solved edges in the pll stage, reducing pll to only H, T, A, and E cases.

720: When you try to develop a method that compliments that algset

721: when you attempt to figure out how many algs would be necessary for said algset.

39. When you get detention because you were solving a 13x13 in class (may or may not have been me)

40. When over 1/2 your life has been spent cubing (may or may not have been me)

41. You sob, cry, and go into depression when one of your cubes pop, break, or get really dirty

42. When your cubing at a wedding while the bride and groom kiss


726 when you can no longer read numbers

Nah jk

726. When there are fewer and fewer subsets available for you to learn.

727. When cubing time takes away your sleeping/studying time

728. You continually have flashbacks on when you averaged significantly slower for that event.


729: when you can live off of competition prize money.

730. When solve beginners method on your first cube because it brings back memories.

731. When you solve your first cube every (June 25th) to commemorate your cubing anniversary (I've done this 4 times)


744.When you actually learned the T-perm without touching a cube-me

745.when you get a 4 every week

746.when you teach your dad how to solve the cube

747. when you are like 15 times faster than him

748.when you have been cubing for over 10 years

749.when you had a WR 7.49 3x3 avg in 2013

750. when you get very popular with one youtube name (fazrulz1) then change it and keep cubing long enough after that to not be know as that name anymore.

751. when you have had a clover cube for 6 months and have scrambled/solved it once

752.when you have more cubes than youtube subs

753. when you have a WR 7.53 3x3 avg in 2012 (fazzy), while the NR in greece is 7.82 5 yrs later


754. When your number two trips to the bathroom take way longer than they should because you have a spare 3x3 sitting on the back of toilet.

755. When your mum taught you how to solve a cube

756. When you now dislike her method and refer to it as FLOPOP face, layer, orientate cross, permute cross, orientate corners, permute corners

757. When you are five times faster than her


758. When you write a blog comparing speedsolving to another hobby of yours http://aminoapps.com/page/smash/890630/smash-vs-speedsolving

759. When you read this blog and enjoy it.  (



)

760. When you have a podcast - all about speedcubing and how to improve - CornerTwist

761. When you are walking your dog and doing OH.

762. When you put a picture on your profile on this forum

763. When it's a picture of you corner cutting at an angle which makes it look like it has popped

764. When you have all the colour schemes of a cube just for collectors sake.

765. When your parents get mad when you get another cube.

766. When the whole school knows who you are because you cube and they got impressed.

767. When you have a black 13x13 and a white 13x13 just because.

768. When you go to the washroom for an extra 20 minutes because you brought a cube.

769. When you go SCS, TheCubicle, and CubeDepot every hour just to make you happy.

770. When you know full OLL and have it in muscle memory.

771. When you know full PLL and have it in muscle memory.

772. When you realize that 95% of these posts in this thread starts with "when".

773. When you have at least 10 3x3s.

774. When you also realize that 75% of these posts start with "when you".

775. At dinner you cube while you eat.

776. When your teacher teaches about 3-d shapes and you think about cubes.

777. When you cube anytime you get the chance to.

778: When a non-cuber walks up to you, claiming to use the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon method, and for more than a year afterwards, you try to make a method deserving of such a title. However, when you finally do make a decent method, you forget all about the whole "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" thing, and name it the "GS Method", and only realize you could've called it the Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon method after you've posted the method proposal on speedsolving forums, and now are in the process of making another method to fit the name "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" just to get the entire mess off of your chest.

779. When you can't wait for the "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" method so you can learn it.

Talking of zhanchis

780. You tension and lube your two old zhanchis even though

One has torpedo's the other does not

They are both slow...

781. You think aolongs are rubbish until you tension it.

I used to keep my cubes on extremely loose tensions

782. When you then get a sub 15 after it when previously you struggled to get sub20

783. When even the forum thinks you've been cubing too long as it says '503 error service unavailable'

784. When you're tempted to do the quote glitch again

785. When you still use a Zhanchi as your main.


787. When you take out the magnets of your moyu magnetic pyra so you can put them in your guanpo

788. When you REALLY want to get the final post in this thread

789. When you realize that the number of WCA competitors has tripled in the last 4 years

790. When you developed some general code to help you deal with Rubik's cube times and averages

791. When you want to make a program to simulate a competition

792. When you actually start to make said program

793. When you sell it to Garrett Webster so he can win all the bets on competitions

794. When you still actually care about competitions after being to eleven

795. When you were ten years old at your first competition, before that was normal

796. When you made the second round at a competition with a sup-20 average, back when that was normal

797. When you really think you can come up with 203 more reasons

798. When your first competition was more than 4 years ago (I just joined the club!)

799. When you honestly don't really buy the #analysis that the single WR will be sub-4 by 2020

800. When you remember the controversy of V-Cube vs CBC vs MMAP vs X-Cube


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2018)

3354. When you get tired of ruwix, the cubicle, speedcubeshop, the cubedepot usa, and every other cubing site besides speedsolving every now and then
3355. When you wait to snipe 3336 and 3754 because you have 2 PBs on 3x3
3356. When you have 2 PBs on 3x3
3357. When you didn't realize that you took 3336
3358. When you wonder if we can get to 1,000 legit, non-repeating reasons

Part V: The Empire Strikes Back--- Sorry, I was watching Star Wars, so it keeps interrupting my posts--- let's try this again---- Part V: 801-1,000


801. When you start doubting your ability to produce 199 more reasons.

802. When you realize how stupid this this thread is because the internet hates working together so much that it can't even f***ing count without messing it up

803. When your WCA ID doesn't start with 201

804. When you casually break the Oceanic record at your first competition.

805. When you accidently the whole database

806. When you learned full CFOP from a book by Dan Harris (who??)

807. When, because of that, all your algs are horribly outdated

808. When you don't like how M is down and M' is up.

809. When you managed to find a cubic void cube

810. When you've finally realized that most non-WCA puzzles are non-WCA for a good reason and are actually dumb

811. When you win Worlds 3 times in a row (rooting for Feliks because I worshipped him back when I was a nub)

812. When you still are a nub

813. When you remember Chris's in depth tutorial on how to be a nub like a pro.

814. When you remember his WR controversy

815. When you remember Marcin's 41/41

816. When you want it to be broken already

817. When you win 90% of competitions (hi Feliks)

818. When you are ACTUALLY fazt

819. When you realize you aren't really going to get 200 in one post

820. When you are satisfied with yourself for getting the most reasons in one post (it's called winning)

821. When you wonder if we can get to 2,000 reasons

822. When your mom bets you $5 that you'll still be cubing in a year and you win the bet.

823. When you wonder how long it took @JustinTimeCuber to think of 30 signs.

824. When you put reading through the whole thread on your to do list

825. When you CREATE a to-do list because of this idea, and put re-writing this thread in one post on it.

826. When everyone in your town knows you as "Rubiks guy".

827: when you get a pb, say, "I'm definitely not going to break this one anytime soon", and then break it your very next solve.

835. When you do the F perm.

836. when you actually spend 50 dollars on a cube (m cubes)

837. when you learn dgll and get down to avging 6.45 secs on 3x3 with it.

woah... i just realized something... zeroing=dgll!!!!!

838. When you look at the time and think about old WRs.

839. When you get up on a weekend and cube before you get out of bed.

840. When you solve your bed each morning.

841. When you did it with out lights on.

842. When you experience massive piece separation.

843. When the last 4 are by the same two people.

844. When you know OLL, but use ZZ

845. When you don't even know if 844 is a repeat from you.

846. When people already know that you did 844

847. When you can make two refrences to 844 in a row

848. When it becomes three.

843. You and JustinTimeCuber go on speedsolving so much that me and him have the last 4

you know 844.

845. You have put too many reasons to rember them all

846. You rave too much on speedsolving

847. You have been cubing too long because you make references to things you have done

848. Basically 847.

849: When you were cubing before the stickerless cube ban.

850: When Feliks wants your autograph.

851. you remember when you liked the zhanchi

852. When you eventually chose zhanchi over sulong as first speedcube

854. When you remember when the SuLong didn't exist.

855. When you have a super average

856. when you thought everyone had better cubes than you

857. when they have all given up and you are now way faster than them

858. when you remember being amazed at the fangshi shaungren

859. and even more so at the aolong v2


860. When you remember being disgusted by the AoLong V2 old batch.  (



)


861. when you got an aolong that was probably a fake of amazon, loosened the tensions and it exploded all across the room

I never found three of the pieces





862. when you then bought another aolong and it was 54.5mm (amazon again)- it did not say mini aolong if i recall correctly

863. when you beat DGcubes at something: I got all my 3x3x3s correct blindfolded

(video: how well do i know my 3x3s)

864. If you remember when Feliks was constantly breaking his own 3x3 WRs.

865. When your parents take away your cubes for punishments

866. When even your parents know that that is way to big of a punishment.


877. When u can use NISS in speedsolves

878. When you get into unnecessary flame wars with big YouCubers

879. When you use the term "YouCubers".

880. When you snipe 1000

881. When you stay up to make sure you get it

882. When you write 118 more posts to get it

1000. JK

883. You own a Lubix Elite

884. You drink Maru lube for breakfast

885. You remember when CubingWorldTV covered the Indiana 2014 3x3 finals live.

886. You remember that it was Kennan, Kevin, Lucas, and Drew.

887. You write cringey songs about cubing

888. When you know this is a repeat.


889. When you fall asleep, wake up and find yourself sleeping on your main 3x3.

890. When u fall asleep wake up and find yourself sleeping with your main 3x3


891. When you have giving up video games because of cubing.

892. When you have a detailed list of how each lube feels in every one of your cubes.

893. When you fall asleep with a scrambled cube and wake up with it solved.

894. When you think of BH as the Blind method rather then Base Height.

894. When u break a World Record in an event u don't practice

896. When you arn't the only one who messes up the numbers

897. When you have to build a storage room to put your cubes in.

898. When you have a computer just for cubing stuff.

899. If you know full ZBLL and full ZZ-CT.

900. When you're 100 reasons away from 1000.

901. When you teach your parents how to solve a cube

902. When you cant remember the first time someone asked "Woahhhhhhh is that a rubix cube?????????? Woahhhhhh did you just solve it? What????"

903. When you distract the kid in the wheelchair from his stressful doctors appointment by teaching him the basics of 3x3 beginners method while ya'll are both waiting for your doctor's appointments. Yes I obviously had my 3x3 with me. He was super stressed about his upcoming appointment and about 13 years old. I showed him the cube and just started chatting with him about it. He instantly got interested so I showed him how things worked and then a few basic moves of the beginners method. After he seemed interested I snagged a piece of paper of the desk and wrote down this website and a few others for getting good puzzles and finding algs and stuff. Hopefully he'll keep up with the hobby.


904.When you start dating your Gan Air cube.

905. When you spend 10 hours of your day everyday on speedsolving.com

906. When you realize that this is my first post in this forum.

907. When you were taught how to solve a cube. And are now 7 times faster than her

908. When the same person teaches your sister but she hates it when you try to tell her to solve centres first on 4*4

909. When your dad refuses to have anything to do with cubes because you talk about them to much

910. When your brain has automatic short responses to questions like, "YOU CAN SOLVE THAT?!? WHAAATTT?!!".

911. When you make a dating site for cubers.


(RUR'U'Cubers.com maybe?)

912. When you start a class on how to solve the cube.


(500th post!)

913. When you write anything to get to 1000 reasons you have been cubing too long

914: +WombatWarrior17

When you don't even have Dr who as a profile pic because you love cubing so much.

915. When you have to decide between cubing and your favorite show but compromise and do both.


(Literally cubing and watching Doctor Who right now).

916. When you write that we are a percentage of the way there, 91.6%


917.when you buy a bunch of guanlongs becuz ur so old, once u drop a cube, youd rather use the next cube than bend down to pick it up.

918. When you buy at least 500 cubes just for a mosaic.

919. When you magnetized your thunderclap when watching Dr Who.



920. When you solve a 7x7 with your feet.

921. When your brother needs help for math, you use 625 as an example so you can post it on this thread.

922. You have written several cubing-related programs.

923. When your whole family is sub 15.

924. When your parents get used to the sound of cubes clicking.


(Still waiting for that to happen).

925. You make a spreadsheet filling it with your PB's with ao1000's in many events.

926. You get good times

927. When you've recorded all 165 3x3 ao50s you've done in 10 1/2 months.

928. You try to get online friend that share music interests into cubing. (Word for word)


Me:Have you ever heard about cubing?


Friend: I've heard about it. But I don't know what it is

Me:Cubing is the community of solving Rubik's cubes, for speed, lowest moves, solving bigger sized cubes and ect... Some people can even solve them blindfolded


Friend: Wow! I need to check it out! I like Rubik's Cubes

Me:



What I like most about it is the community, everyone is nice and friendly.


Friend:



that's good! I think that it is very successful if the community is friendly


929. If you actually watched the 1980s Rubik's cube cartoon.

930. Your fingers are bleeding

931. When you realize that the color scheme on the WCA logo is wrong.

932. You bought the $5 million cube that Rubik's made

933. When you didn't buy it because it wasn't magnetized

934. When you magnetize all your cubes, even your old Rubik's brand.

935. When you prefer non magnetized cubes because you like a "traditional" feeling.

936. When you can tell the difference between the mechanisms on pre-Guhong speed cubes.

937. You have given a cube to someone you know.

938. You have had dinner with other cubers after a competition.

939. You believe new cubers are spoiled with cube hardware these days.

940. You recognize people at competition because you remember them from the registration list.

941. You become one with the cube.

942. it annoys you when people say 56.5mm cubes are 56 or 57mm.

943. When you though of a reason that doesn't start with "when you" or "you".

944. When you remember that the 900s is when you start messing up before you get an Ao1000.

945. When you think you should have more reasons but you don't.

I'm one with the cube and the cube is with me


946. When u were so busy cubing u didn't have time to watch rogue one


947. When you want older cubes because you think that newer cubed are an aesthetic tragedy because they don't have visually identical cubies.

948. You thought of the number of magnets that need to go into a cube when you saw 48.

949. When you realize that the CubingUSA Logo is ACTUALLY correct *cough* *cough* WCA *cough* *cough*

950. When you think that spending $30+ on a puzzle is worth it

951. When you can list 5 places from memory that sell it for less

952. When you know the exact price of them

953. You have thousands of algs that you printed out.


954. You learned all of them

955. You DON'T keep algs taped onto the wall you don't think you'll learn


956. You know every alg set in every method


957. You also know every sub-set of those alg sets.


958. If you invented Petrus.

959. If you use Petrus.

960. If you're good with Petrus.

961. When you could invent your own method, or you could just use Petrus.

962:

JustinTimeCuber said: ↑

61. When you could invent your own method, or you could just use Petrus.

You look at petrus as a mod for ZZ and came up with a cool variant (Do EO when making the 1x2x2)

963: You know about every cubing meme, dank or not.


964. You know how to speak "cubing" so you can communicate at foreign competitions.


965. You use cubing terms when thinking of something to rhyme even when it has nothing to do with cubing (i.e. Petrus with tetris)


966. You remember when Mitch wasn't a meme


967. When you go to a competition every weekend.

968. When you invent an entire language just for cubers.

969. When you start a petition to fix the WCA logo.

970. If you sign that petition.

971. If you magnetize the 18cm 3x3.

972. If you magnetize Tony Fisher's 5 foot 3x3.

973. If you know it's actually 5' 1.7".

974. If you magnetize a nano cube.

975. If you do an Ao1000 every day.

976. If cubing is your job.

977. When you re-sticker a 13x13 because you were bored.

978. When you make a 3x3 out of Legos.

979. When you make a 3x3 out of food.

980. If you make a speech about how cubing relates to life.

981. If you actually snipe #1000.

982. If you solve a 17x17 with your feet.

983. You solve skewb one handed.

984. If you make ZBLL for megaminx.

985. When your collection is worth at least $500,000.

986. If you think we can get to 2000 reasons.

987. If you wright a blog about your life as a cuber.

988. You spend at least an hour coming up with reasons to get 1000.

989. You make a spherical 13x13.

990. You solve it every day.

991. If your birthday cake is always a Rubik's cube.

992. You get a 5 sec Ao5 on a zhachi.

993. When you have building full of cubes.

994. When you solve the brain cube.

995. When your house looks like a cube.

996. You make a stickerless 13x13.

997. You make a stickerless 17x17.

998. You make and solve a 7x7 void cube.

999. If you do an Ao1000 in all of the events you practice to celebrate.

1000. You actually get to 1000 reasons.



end of 1000 at post #555

Bonus Reason: when you get tired of cubing
Bonus Reason 2: When Cubing gets tired of you
Bonus Reason 3: When you part your seperate ways forever
Bonus Reason 4: When you're happy about that
Bonus Reason 5: The End



















Bonus Reason 6: jk it's not the end


----------



## White KB (Mar 7, 2018)

AidanNoogie said:


> 1033. When you start designing your own cubes.
> 
> 1034. When you open your own cube company.


... like Greg's puzzles?


----------



## White KB (Mar 9, 2018)

3359. (3350-3358 in SUPER-LONG 1000 Reasons Posts) When you get 49.14 sec. on Mirror Cube PB and beat LC Cuber (or JR Cuber, I don't know which is which, other than their faces)(might have been me)
3360. When you can't determine the difference between LC and JR Cuber, other than their faces
3361. When you realize that only you, Cuber314159, and FireCuber are still posting.
3362. When you finally realize that Cuber314159 knows some pi.
3363. When you memorize 100+ digits of pi, just to improve your solves
:3.1415926535897932384626433832795028841971693993751058209749445923078164062862089986280348253421170679821480865132823066470938...


----------



## cuber314159 (Mar 10, 2018)

3364. When you know @White KB actually wrote 134 DPs of pi.

3365. When you know 294 DPs of pi
3366. When you know that knowing pi makes no significant difference to your solves (if any)
3367. When you think you have to put DP= decimal point, incase anyone reading this is incredibly noobish.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 11, 2018)

3368. When you made a dollar store cube as good as Cosmic GAN air.


----------



## Kumato (Mar 11, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> 3368. When you made a dollar store cube as good as Cosmic GAN air.



I mean.... you could try 
3369.When you spend more time solving at a comp than doing anything else


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

3370. When you bought a clone machine just to go to more competitions at one time.


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 17, 2018)

3371. When your stackmat's screen can be used as the monitor, itself can be used as the keyboard, and your main can be used as computer mouse.


----------



## Kumato (Mar 17, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> 3370. When you bought a clone machine just to go to more competitions at one time.



Again: 
I mean... you could try


----------



## tnk351 (Apr 5, 2018)

3371. When you can mod every objects into twisty puzzles.


----------



## White KB (Apr 18, 2019)

3372. When you realize you haven't posted for about a year now
3373. When you have to buy a new cube for every solve because your cube breaks and the cube happens to be the GAN X, so you end up being in debt by $millions of dollars so you move to India and use rupees instead and become the poorest peron in the world, and your times start becoming as long as 5 years per solve because you decided to digitize every single cube and it catches a lot so it pulls up a page saying "Undo turn?" every time you turn it a tiny bit off from what it was, but then see Reason 3374...
3374. You actually try slow solves and get the WR avg in comp and realize all you needed was a cheap dollar store cube because you like the feel of it and you're just sitting there wondering why you bought so many GAN cubes that they sold out.


----------



## White KB (Apr 18, 2019)

Btw, I went to my first comp; my PR avg was 28.61 in the Second round and my PR single was 21.21 seconds (in the same round)
3375. You actually know how many people are in the WCA (It's 123377 as of the WCA export on April 9, 2019).


----------



## White KB (Apr 18, 2019)

3376. The WCA has to make special "anti-cloning" regulations (see 3370 if it doesn't show up in. this post)


----------



## White KB (Apr 18, 2019)

(See between reasons 914-916)
3377. When you have a picture of Matt Smith (the 11th Doctor) as your non-YouTube channel email because you still watch the show sometimes #bowtiesarecool


----------



## White KB (Apr 18, 2019)

(See 911)- not call 911, that's different
3378. you actually search up RUR'U'cubers.com to see if it exists
3379. you wonder why you did that because it was a dumb idea (it doesn't exist by the way)


----------



## SM cubing (Apr 24, 2019)

Im already buried in a valk 3 box lol


----------



## EccentricSensei (May 8, 2019)

3380 You treat your cubes as your friends and talk to them, eat with them, sleep with them, go to the toilet with them etc.


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

EccentricSensei said:


> 3380 You treat your cubes as your friends and talk to them, eat with them, sleep with them, go to the toilet with them etc.


o_o








What if I actually do that to get sub-20? I mean I give it discipline when it gets a solve that's over 30 seconds, put it in my Stuffie at night (which is where I put my glasses) practice my Rb/R2 Perms in the one place, and make sure I don't take it to meals because who needs cubes at meals? They'll only get dirty! And then whenever I'm walking my dog, I make sure it doesn't drop...

Guys.

I think this thread actually has a purpose now!

Get ready for it...

*I HAVE BEEN CUBING TOO LONG GUYS*

I don't think 2 years, 1 month, 3 weeks, 3 days, and 8 3/4 hours is too long though. I mean, Zemdegs has been doing it for 10 years now! But then again...
Waiting until 4:15 AM just so the statement above can be true...
4:14... 
And...


----------



## White KB (May 11, 2019)

Anyway...
3381 You actually get sub-25 in "Race to Sub-X for 25+ second solvers"
3382 You become the stereotype for someone who has been cubing too long.
3383 You actually put your WCA ID page on here:
3384 You never do reason #3383 because you don't know how to screenshot on MacBook
3385 You look at this meme and you do a facepalm because it's so historically inaccurate (The spell check had to fix the word inaccurate)
3386 It won't drag


----------



## PugCuber (Jul 13, 2019)

3387. You have a record. (WR, CR, NR, WB, SR, etc.)
3388. You want to bring this thread back to life.


----------



## White KB (Jul 16, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> 3387. You have a record. (WR, CR, NR, WB, SR, etc.)
> 3388. You want to bring this thread back to life.


3389. You make up TR, or Town Record, because CR is already taken.
3390. You actually have a TR.
3391. You have 3.
3392. Of the 2 other people in town, you know which one is the best.
3393. He's twice as good as you.
3394. He takes your 3x3 average record at his 2nd comp.
3395. You want to go to a comp with all the events that he won't go to so you can be better and have 10 TRs.
3396. You find out that you can't.
3397. You realize you're second and not 3rd, so you're happy because you're actually improving at FMC (the key event to improve on).
3398. You still have 2 TRs (3x3 Single and 4x4 Single).
3399. You stop ranting on your placement in the TR rankings.
3400. You make it to 3400, but your global avg is still 35.xx, which is weird because you average 26 typically (true story)


----------



## White KB (Jul 16, 2019)

Spoiler: 3401. You actually put a (useless) spoiler on here



ææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææææ


3402. You wonder why Yu did that
3403. You say "Yu" instead of "you"
3404. Yu reach 100 messages on speedsolving.com


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 16, 2019)

People, please, just let this thread die already.


----------



## TheRubyPiec (Jul 16, 2019)

3405. You can't live without your cube
3406. You show off to everyone you have a sub-10 
3407. You can't do anything except for something that has to do with cubes


----------



## asacuber (Jul 17, 2019)

3408. This thread ends


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Jul 18, 2019)

3408. When you’ve read all the ‘signs you know when you’ve cubed too long’
3409. When you’re living in you parent’s basement still cubing, cough, cough, drew brads


----------



## White KB (Jul 23, 2019)

Bamboo Cuber said:


> 3408. When you’ve read all the ‘signs you know when you’ve cubed too long’
> 3409. When you’re living in you parent’s basement still cubing, cough, cough, drew brads


3410. When you actually get the joke in #3409


----------



## Nicky Steingraber (Jul 29, 2019)

3411. when you knew about this thread since it was first started


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Jul 29, 2019)

3412. When you’ve watched why we cube multiple times


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 2, 2019)

3413. When you start talking about the old days when Corners First ruled the cubing 3x3 records, and are trying to achieve a sub 1 WR with it to show those CFOP solvers.
3414. (Actually happened to me) Your dad hands you a small white box with chinese words on it, and your first thought is- Did my dad just buy me a Moyu cube?
3415. You remember what the Moyu stickers you used to have on your cube looked like, and the ones here are not the same.


----------



## White KB (Oct 22, 2019)

3416. You end this thread.


Spoiler: 3417. You put useless spoiler #2 in here



End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!
End this thread!


3418. And you regret/don't regret it
3419. You give up TI-BASIC on your TI-83 Plus so you can make a calculator language that has RuBikX CuBes in it
3420. You actually say RuBikX CuBes in this thread (see 3417)


----------



## Bamboo Cuber (Oct 22, 2019)

3421. When you still read this thread and post on it


----------



## White KB (Nov 21, 2019)

3422. When you like bamboo
3423. (Have no idea why I said it, it's just bamboo sounds fun)


----------



## EccentricSensei (Nov 22, 2019)

3424. You start to think that the world is split into two kinds of people: Cubers and Non-cubers.
Hm. Wonder who’s actually THAT obsessed.
Also, bamboo is nice.


----------



## ProStar (Nov 26, 2019)

3425. When you dream about cubes
3426. When you're worst nightmare is Gan going out of business


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Nov 30, 2019)

3427. When you realize you use your lunchbox more to bring cubes to work than to bring actual lunch.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Dec 1, 2019)

3428, When you spend more time practicing for a competition that is 2 months away than doing the homework that is due tomorrow
3439, When the outcome of the China v Hong kong situation that is the scariest to you is that some cube companies might have to shut down
3440, When you ask a friend that goes on business trips to China to buy speedcubes in bulk right from the manufacturer
3441, When instead of going to a party you stay at home to practice
3442, When your backpack is filled with more cubes than binders and other school supplies
3443, When you accidentally cube until 3 AM because you were not looking at the clock but instead looking at the timer.
3444, When you have a drawer full of spare magnets and extra springs from all the cubes you bought and have no clue what to do with them


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2019)

3445. When you do many of the signs on the list so far


----------



## White KB (Dec 1, 2019)

3445. When Yu actually still watch YuSheng Du's vids


----------



## ProStar (Dec 1, 2019)

3446. When you start using the phrase "way long" just to make a pun


----------



## PetrusQuber (Mar 1, 2020)

3447. When your idea of entertainment is looking through all the threads you’ve posted in since you joined the speedsolving forums, and bumping a 3 month old thread.


----------



## White KB (Mar 6, 2020)

3448. When you see how old the first post is and you find that it's...
FROM 2017 !!!


----------



## ProStar (Mar 6, 2020)

*Signs you've been cubing living too long*

3449. When you don't think 2017 is that long ago


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 1, 2020)

3450. When you have a Wandering Tuttminx and are able to solve it


----------



## asacuber (Jun 2, 2020)

this thread's come so far xD


----------



## brododragon (Jun 3, 2020)

3651. You don't know how to number.


----------



## CubingNewfie (Jun 8, 2020)

3452. When someone says "clock" you think of a rubik's clock.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 8, 2020)

3453. When you always feel like it's near lunch time because of the solved Lingao Clock you always wear on your wrist to keep tirack of time.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 3453. When you always feel like it's near lunch time because of the solved Lingao Clock you always wear on your wrist to keep tirack of time.



3454. When you use a StackMat to tell time (J Perm)


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 8, 2020)

3455. When you become so fast you do ao10000s every day for practise.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 8, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> 3455. When you become so fast you do ao10000s every day for practise.



I think Max needs to quit


----------



## White KB (Jun 10, 2020)

CubingNewfie said:


> 3452. When someone says "clock" you think of a rubik's clock.


Actually yesterday my mom had an item on her scavenger hunt list that said "tower of clocks" and I thought for a moment it meant a tower of Rubik's Clocks...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jun 18, 2020)

3456. When you have Magic, Master Magic, Multi-Blind Old Style, or Feet (oh, wait...) on your WCA profile.


----------



## Username: Username: (Jun 18, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 3456. When you have Magic, Master Magic, Multi-Blind Old Style, or Feet (oh, wait...) on your WCA profile.


3457. When you've created lots of methods


----------



## brododragon (Jun 18, 2020)

3548. When one of them is actually good.


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

3549. When you have a complete WCA profile, including events that are no longer in the WCA


----------



## semiprime799 (Jul 9, 2020)

3550. When you lurk on this thread until you have to leave for work.


----------



## Netrv Cubes (Jul 9, 2020)

3551. You start doing 17x17 1 feet blindfolded FMC lubed with weight 56 ao100 50 times daily


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 13, 2020)

3552. You have broken 121 world records


----------



## spiderdud3 (Oct 6, 2020)

Wow, I started this thread when I was 13 years old, crazy how It's still going for the past three years and it has 63 pages.


----------



## Sion (Oct 6, 2020)

3553: You end up designing your own cube because you are unsatisfied with all the other hardware out there.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 6, 2020)

3554: You get mad at people for creating new progress threads every time they learn 5 algs. Cough cough @LukasCubes cough cough. (Nope, that's everybody.)
3554: You cube instead of doing homework. (No, everybody does that too...)
3554: You have a Rubik's Cube tissue box cover. (Yes, I really do. You can buy it here.)


Spoiler



JK it's actually here.


----------



## White KB (Oct 7, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> 3554: You get mad at people for creating new progress threads every time they learn 5 algs. Cough cough @LukasCubes cough cough. (Nope, that's everybody.)
> 3554: You cube instead of doing homework. (No, everybody does that too...)
> 3554: You have a Rubik's Cube tissue box cover. (Yes, I really do. You can buy it here.)
> 
> ...


I have one too, it looks nice. Also, nice Rickroll. I made the link shorter tho.


----------



## White KB (Oct 7, 2020)

3555. It starts with the hands, as the turning continues. Turn. Turn. Turn. Turn. Then it moves to the forearms. Turn. Turn. Turn. It spreads to the chest. Turn. Turn. It goes to the rest of the body. Turn. The shape is subtle, unrecognizable at first. Then the person moves the cube, the cube moves the cube, and the cube moves the person. The form becomes more tight, becoming almost square, with bony hands and squared shoulders. Soon, it becomes sharp, and painful, so no-one can hug you anymore. Then it looks dry and cracked, and you find that you can no longer experience water on your face. It stings. But still you keep turning. Turn, turn, turn, turn, turn. Soon you see the dividing lines. They appear as crevices, microscopic in comparison to real canyons, but feeling just as real. Eventually you stumble upon the stark realization that your face has turned white. You cannot splash color on to it anymore. Your hands turn red and orange. Your feet become yellow. From your lower chest to your knees, it's a blue shade. You can tell without even looking that on your back you're turning green. You become ashamed to show yourself in public, but still you keep turning, expecting it to turn all your problems away. Turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn, turn. You are getting shorter by the day, and your left hand is unmovable. Your right hand is stiff as plastic. You soon cannot reach help, because you are so short. Turn. Your right hand gives way to the curse and you start using your feet. Turn, turn. Just as with your hands, your feet slowly stiffen. Soon your feet don't work. In those last few minutes, you try, try to move to the phone, so someone will hear you... Your eyes have been swallowed up by the crevices. Your legs are stiffening... You reach out for help... You lose touch... You lose smell... You lose hearing... You lose your mouth, so no-one can hear your futile screams. You know that it's too late... You begin to lose consciousness... You are now unable to think. Your heartbeat is all that remains. THUMP, thump, thu... You are just a cube now. No-one will care about you...​The hands reach out for you. The rhythm begins again.
Turn, turn, turn, turn...


----------



## White KB (Oct 7, 2020)

3556. You write that last post.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 7, 2020)

3557. You start drifting off to sleep. As you do so, you start to solve a cube in your head. It’s an algorithm that you know will never work, but it somehow does, and you don’t really care at that point....


----------



## White KB (Oct 8, 2020)

3558. You actually have had #3557 happen in your head since February 2018 when you went to Disneyworld. (True story)


----------



## BenChristman1 (Oct 8, 2020)

3559. You dream about cubing pretty much every other night at least.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Oct 9, 2020)

3560. Your _Final Will and Testament_ includes who you’re leaving your cube collection to (the will part) and detailed instructions on how to solve them (the testament part).

3561. Someone says “magnetic” and you think cubing, while they were referring to the fridge. (Actually happened.)


----------



## White KB (Oct 14, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> 3560. Your _Final Will and Testament_ includes who you’re leaving your cube collection to (the will part) and detailed instructions on how to solve them (the testament part).
> 
> 3561. Someone says “magnetic” and you think cubing, while they were referring to the fridge. (Actually happened.)


I actually liked my grandma's Rubik's cubes so much she said she'd leave them to me in _her_ will.
(She's currently alive and well which is good)


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 10, 2020)

I have started genning out 5-style UF algs seriously. I started with 3-style in 2014, and Letter Quads in 2017. I still have a long way to go before implementing 5-style into events like 3BLD and MBLD.


----------



## The Cubing Fanatic (Jan 28, 2021)

3562. You are more excited about getting a 11.111 than a sub-8.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 29, 2021)

3562. You practice virtual cube.
3563. You get sad when you have to go to basketball practice instead of cubing.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 29, 2021)

When you start feeling like 3-style is just similar to doing a master magic puzzle, a chore, where the fastest TPS guy wins, and you start investing half a decade into developing 5-style edges, in hopes of making blindsolving more interesting to yourself, rather than a 10 alg drill chore.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 29, 2021)

3365. You spend 10 minutes of your time to add to a thread that no one will care about because it's on page 63 (it would be juicy if it were 6 pages further)


----------



## White KB (Feb 4, 2021)

3366. When the number of solves you've done is more than the number of reasons on this thread.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Feb 5, 2021)

3367. You spend time modding a puzzle that you aren't good at, and you end up making it worse by messing up the stickers (It wasn't that bad though)
3368. You make your own logo's


----------



## White KB (Sep 14, 2021)

3369. You reply to this thread just to keep it alive
3370. You realize that music notes have quarter tones, not just half ones.
3371. You learn group theory for music and the Rubik's Cube so that you can somehow make music from seeded scrambles


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 16, 2021)

3372. You learn full OLL and PLL just before switching to roux (not for me though)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 17, 2021)

3373. You use http://cube.rider.biz/visualcube.php a lot


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 20, 2021)

3374
You solve a void cube with your feet
3375
You believe in feet even though it is removed from the WCA
3376
You protest to the WCA because of that
3377
You look for the $500 jewel cube just to solve it and put it in a shelf
3378
You pop the jewel cube
3379
You cubes value add up to $1000
3380
This thread is close to 3400 because of you


----------



## White KB (Sep 20, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> 3374
> You solve a void cube with your feet
> 3375
> You believe in feet even though it is removed from the WCA
> ...


3381 You put the jewel cube back together and begin a countdown. (80017)
3382 You continue said countdown. (80016)


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 20, 2021)

White KB said:


> 3381 You put the jewel cube back together and begin a countdown. (80017)
> 3382 You continue said countdown. (80016)


3383 You don't know what the count down is but you continue it (80015)


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 21, 2021)

3384. You felt bored using the same method to solve the rubik's cube over and over again so you try out other methods (80014)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 1, 2021)

3385 You take a break from cubing because you're discouraged but still fiddle with one all day. (80013)


----------



## cuberswoop (Oct 18, 2021)

3386 You've been a moderator of a cubing forum since 2007. no offense anyone.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 18, 2021)

3387 You cubed for so long you quit cubing. (80011)

Bet you didn't see that coming


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Oct 18, 2021)

3388. You've read every single post on this thread. (800010)


----------



## White KB (Nov 17, 2021)

3399. You look at the time.
3400. You realize how obvious 3399 was...

(Hey! We got to 3,400!)


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 17, 2021)

White KB said:


> 3399. You look at the time.
> 3400. You realize how obvious 3399 was...
> 
> (Hey! We got to 3,400!)


Lets get 5k!


----------



## White KB (Nov 17, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Lets get 5k!


Ah, yes. That was my goal once...


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 19, 2021)

3401: you learned F2L from TheSergsB


----------



## cuberswoop (Jan 24, 2022)

3402: You've watched every cubing video on the internet
3403: You have a stackmat v1
3404: You've had an account on twist puzzles forums or the yahoo group.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 24, 2022)

3405: You know about the cubeloop and crazybadcuber cubing resources
3406: You have used M2/R2 BLD method for 6 years before dropping it in 2018.
3407: Jperm was just 5 years old when you started cubing.
3408: Ruihang xu was not born when I first solved a 3x3 successfully.
3409: I got bored of 3-style waaaaay before it everyone else tried it (used 3-style from 2014-2017)
3410: Been developing 5-style method for the last 6 years and still lot of stuff to work on. (A normal cuber quits and does lot of random stuff in those 6 years)
3411: I know Bernett Orlando and have watched his 5BLD solve.
3412: I use YO orientation and do not use speffz. Both these things did not exist when I took up blind in 2012.
3413: I have watched Feliks videos in .3gp file format on my nokia phone. I was obsessed with all his solves in the year 2012.


----------



## White KB (Jan 24, 2022)

3414. The 2x2 record wasn't 0.494 when you started cubing...
3415. You don't know where all your cubes are (not because you don't use them, but you use them too much).
3416. When you did your first solve, the year started with 19.
3417. You are Ernő Rubik...
3418. You used a time machine to repeat the last 12 1/2 years (like Feliks).
3419. You know that zeroing is definitely 3418... Oh! Hi Feliks, didn't see you there! I'm just gonna make this post--


----------



## j727s (Feb 7, 2022)

3420. Instead of a clock to check time you have a Rubik's Clock


----------



## White KB (Feb 7, 2022)

3421. To check in to work you just put a Rubik's clock in a box. (Go to work... Clock in, clock out... Go back home and cube)


----------



## CubeRed (Feb 8, 2022)

3422.You dream of cubes.


----------



## silunar (Feb 11, 2022)

have you ever had a dream where you were just swimming through cubes


----------



## White KB (Feb 11, 2022)

silunar said:


> have you ever had a dream where you were just swimming through cubes


3423. Yes


----------



## Garf (Mar 14, 2022)

3424. When you own every single puzzle that has been released starting with the original Magic cube from Ideal.


----------



## bulkocuber (Mar 14, 2022)

3425. When you have covid and you are afraid you'll transmit it to your cubes
3426. When you vaccinated your cubes
3427. When you act like you're stopping a stackmat timer immediately after finishing your homework


----------



## Garf (Mar 14, 2022)

silunar said:


> have you ever had a dream where you were just swimming through cubes


"Have you ever dreamed of swimming through a sea of cubes? Me neither, because that'll be weird."
-J-Perm


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 22, 2022)

3428. You remember when 3x3's were given original names.


----------



## abunickabhi (Nov 5, 2022)

3429. When you realise the tiny little boy Feliks Zemdegs is a grown man now and settle(marry) in life anytime.


----------



## Noob's Cubes (Nov 8, 2022)

3430. When you realise the tiny little boy is named Leo instead of Feliks.


----------



## helloimcubedup (Nov 11, 2022)

3431. When you draw your favorite cubers as your idol in class


----------



## cubenerd74 (Dec 4, 2022)

3432. When you have more cubes than friends(may or may not be me).
3433. When someone asks what your hobby is you say 'cubing' before they finish their sentence(may or may not be me).
3434. When a friend asks you to sign something you just draw a cube(may or may not be me).


----------

